# [Official] Chimp Challenge 2010



## mortimersnerd

*What is the Chimp Challenge?:*
The Chimp Challenge is a competition between other high contribution forums with Stanford [email protected] teams. Each team folds under the same username and races to a set number of points. The Challenge brings awareness to the [email protected] project while encouraging friendly cross-forum competition.

*When and how long?:*
May 5th and a target of 20 million points.
Countdown

*How do I participate?:*
Update your username and team number:
Username: *OCNChimpin*
Team: *37726*

*Stats:*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/










Have a question, many of them can be answered here!

Fold on as many machines that you can get your hands on - everyone is welcome, no person is too big or too small to make a difference.

If you need a Passkey for 'OCNChimpin', please PM zodac. The passkey should only be needed for SMP.

*Prizes?:*
*$2000 via paypal donated by admin*. Distributed by 5 x $100, 30 x $50
A CPU that ran an Overclock.net server - donated by admin
8GB RAM that ran an Overclock.net server (distributed to 8 members) - donated by admin
EVGA 8800GS - Donated by franz
BFG 8800GT - Donated by franz
LCD Fan Controller - Donated by Aqualoon
Empire Total War on Steam - donated by ExperimentX
Left 4 Dead 2 - donated by Zigee
EVGA 8800GS - donated by pheoxs
Xbox Live 30day Gold Subscription - donated by ExperimentX
Left 4 Dead 2 via Steam - donated by dudemanppl
$30 gift via steam - donated by hometoast
1 month Gold xbox live card - donated by b.walker36
Auto Assault (pc Game, Unopened) - donated by Cerberus
Halo Books: Fall of Reach, First Strike,The Flood,Ghosts of Onyx - donated by Cerberus
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood (PC) - donated by Dream Desire
Xigmatek HDT S1283 (BNIB) - donated by K3VL4R
2 X 32GB WD360 raptors (USED) - donated by K3VL4R
$100 via paypal - donated by K3VL4R
2 x XFX 8800GT's with Thermaltake Duo Orbs - donated by h00chi3
1 x ATI 4850 - donated by h00chi3
Grand Theft Auto IV - donated by SniperXX
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl - donated by SniperXX
Defense Grid: The Awakening - donated by SniperXX
1xOCN Lanyard, 2x Small URL and Logo (Normal and Reverse), 2x Large URL and Logo (Normal and Reverse), 1xHuge Flame and URL - donated by Ovlovian
$50 Steam game - h33b
One of the following games: Resident Evil 5, Street Fighter 4, or Dark Void - donated by louze001
Note on Prizes: When claiming a prize you will need to have a screenshot of your machine folding during the CC with progress greater than 50% (>50%) for the WU that is folding. Also include a notepad or similar shot of your OCN username. If you think you will look suspicious (first time folder or new to the forum), including 2 screenshots would be helpful. We want to make sure only people who participated win prizes.

*How do I start? I'm confused!*
Visit the [email protected] Helping Hands Group to get some one on one help.

A few guides that are useful in getting started are:
How to setup SMP (CPU Folding)
How to setup GPU Folding

Still confused? 
PM me or zodac and we can get you going in the right direction.

*A Little History:*

4 years ago the Monkey Federation challenged a group of monkey's from overclockers to a race... this was all started by the chief instigator KingFish... many at MaximumPC folding jumped in as well as others on the opposing team to make it alot larger and more fun than it was originally intended. MaximumPC won that race thanks to the support of the fellow folders there.

The next year turned out to be even larger and the amazing folders at overclockers worked hard and beat MaximumPC to the finish line...

The following year... two other teams were invited to the party... the [H]orde and Overclockers Australia... needless to say it made it even more of a fun time and the wu's completed and the interest involved increased dramatically from all the teams with MPC winning the third year.

OCN joined the Challenge for the first time last year, racing out of the gates from the start, finishing with a strong lead, followed by EVGA, also in their first CC. We are back at it again this year, lets show the same support and determination that we did last year.

*Spread the Word!:*

Support OCNChimpin by changing your avatar to the official Chimp:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/chimp.jpg

[/CODE]Code:


Code:


[CODE]http://www.overclock.net/attachments/contests-promotions/148665d1270132339-official-chimp-challenge-thread-ocnchimp.jpg

[/CODE]























*A Call to Arms - Chimp Challenge May 2010 OCN vs The World*















Code:


Code:


[CODE][CENTER]:clock: :boxing3: [B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/702408-official-chimp-challenge-2010-signup-here.html"]A Call to Arms - Chimp Challenge May 2010 OCN vs The World[/URL][/B] :boxing3: :clock:[/CENTER]

[/CODE]  <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tjABDORhNFF09H2apQTX32A&w=45&h=600 Google Spreadsheet

*Sign ups are closed.*


----------



## Tator Tot

Just signed up, and I already have the Passkey!









Remember everyone, here's a time to show everyone who's boss









EDIT: Wow first sign up









G'luck everyone. Hopefully I'll get my PSU back from RMA soon enough to fold with it.


----------



## Aqualoon

Sign me up!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I just signed up but don't see my name on the list... does it take a bit to update?

EDIT: yes, looks like it takes a minute to appear.


----------



## MistaBernie

In!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

in


----------



## dasparx

Sign me up please!


----------



## repo_man

ALL IN Cap'n!


----------



## godofdeath

im in


----------



## KarmaKiller

Signed up


----------



## [CyGnus]

Sign me up too







i said no cause i did not fold on the CC2009 but i sure did in foldathons


----------



## btwalter

I'll sign up as soon as I get home. work blocks the spreadsheet.


----------



## IEATFISH

Whoa, I'm in. I'll get this i7 and hopefully my 5850 up and going (or maybe an nvidia card by then...).


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
I'll sign up as soon as I get home. work blocks the spreadsheet.

Yeah, can't do it from work either.


----------



## Dude5082

Time to do some folding!


----------



## repo_man

Let's go men! I expect to see some nice WU's going in for the next few EOC update!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639


----------



## Schoat333

Im in!


----------



## Ovlovian

How do I get the avatar to work? (I'm in)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Let's go men! I expect to see some nice WU's going in for the next few EOC update!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639
























haha, you dont need to switch yet. Actually you probably dont want to... if you were planning on doing the foldathon in a few weeks.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
How do I get the avatar to work? (I'm in)

User CP --> Edit Avatar --> Use Custom Avatar - Option 1 --> Copy and paste the link on the first page into the text box available for Option 1 and then hit save changes.


----------



## savagebunny

I'm in this fo sure


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
haha, you dont need to switch yet. Actually you probably dont want to... if you were planning on doing the foldathon in a few weeks.

True, but I know for me I have extra clients I'll be pumping over to the OCN one already.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
True, but I know for me I have extra clients I'll be pumping over to the OCN one already.
















I save profiles.

So I can just switch out the files and do Chimpin for CC, and then switch back to my normal profile for Foldathons.


----------



## H3||scr3am

hao I signup?

of course I fold, I dunno what the count is for, but I'll be running 2 dedicated farms, my gaming rig and ps3...


----------



## BlankThis

Sign me up please


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
hao I signup?

of course I fold, I dunno what the count is for, but I'll be running 2 dedicated farms, my gaming rig and ps3...

Moved the sign-up link to the top of the first post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Sign me up please

Please use the link.


----------



## MacG32

I'm in


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I save profiles.

So I can just switch out the files and do Chimpin for CC, and then switch back to my normal profile for Foldathons.

Yup same way that i did


----------



## Rajb1031

I think this is a good time to come out of retirement. I haven't Folded in about a year and I want OCN to win. I just signed up... Im back boys


----------



## Aqualoon

Welcome back mate!


----------



## h33b

Signed up


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Welcome back mate!


Thanks Aqua, when i get off of work, Ill give my q66 a test run. If all goes well, the 8800 is gonna get fired up too


----------



## godofdeath

cygnus u never folded b4? lol


----------



## franz

I was in 11 months ago. Lets show the world what we can do!!!!!

Edit1:1800 Posts!!!









Edit2: I havent changed my avatar since I joined almost three years ago, but *when* we win I promise I will.


----------



## MrBalll

In.


----------



## MacG32

Shortened sig, if needed









[post=8928933]:clock: :boxing3: A Call to Arms - Chimp Challenge May 2010 OCN vs The World :boxing3: :clock:[/post]​
Just copy that into your signature


----------



## Dee.

Just signed up!


----------



## louze001

im in!


----------



## SpcCdr

I like the idea of using one avatar for solidarity!















Just means I can't use my one from last year








(note the banana ra-gun







(









with a custom User Title of:
*SpaceCHIMP*
and OCNChimpin for Location

Then for a short while *after* we won the JadeMonkey I changed it to
*SpaceCHAMP*:

















Cheers ALL








[Edit]Signed and changed


----------



## computeruler

Im in


----------



## Stevenne

In


----------



## EpicToast

In. :]


----------



## killerhz

im in and rocking my new avy...


----------



## Monster34

I'll be there!


----------



## BlackOmega

Sure what the hell sign me up. I'll get at least 1 rig folding for it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Just signed up, and I already have the Passkey!









Remember everyone, here's a time to show everyone who's boss









*EDIT: Wow first sign up







*

G'luck everyone. Hopefully I'll get my PSU back from RMA soon enough to fold with it.

Nu-uh, I got there first.









Benefits of making the spreadsheet I guess.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I was in 11 months ago. Lets show the world what we can do!!!!!

Edit1:1800 Posts!!!









Edit2: I havent changed my avatar since I joined almost three years ago, but *when* we win I promise I will.

No way you're getting out of this. I'll give you until tomorrow until I sent you hate PMs to change your avatar. You've been warned.


----------



## Jacka

: wheee:


----------



## aroc91

In.


----------



## eseb1

I'm in, but what do you mean by us needing a passkey for it? I have my own that I use, should I use that?


----------



## Greg121986

Sign me up! I don't see a thing for me to add myself to that Google Spreadsheet, though.


----------



## zodac

Top 3 words of the thread.









And your avatar and sig need updating.


----------



## nub

I'm in. Interesting to see if the gpu3 beta client will be out in time for this. If it is, then all the guys running ATI cards should jump on the chance to show what their cards can really do.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i just signed up, i will ask for the passkey later since i will forget it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nub*


I'm in. Interesting to see if the gpu3 beta client will be out in time for this. If it is, then all the guys running ATI cards should jump on the chance to show what their cards can really do.


Yep, I'll keep an eye on it, and post a thread in the ATI section if the results call for it.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Note on Prizes: When claiming a prize you will need to have a screenshot of your machine folding during the CC with progress greater than 50% (>50%) for the WU that is folding. Also include a notepad or similar shot of your OCN username. If you think you will look suspicious (first time folder or new to the forum), including 2 screenshots would be helpful. We want to make sure only people who participated win prizes


I'm assuming winners will not be chosen until the Chimp Challenge ends...so I'm guessing we should all have the screen shots ready just in case, correct?

Also, how would you like us to verify the date in these screen shots? I could just change my computer's date right now and give you a shot of me folding a WU during the Chimp Challenge







. It'd be a good idea to designate a website that displays the current date and time to use in these shots.


----------



## Rajb1031

Spread the word! I just updated my avvy and sig!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Will be throwing my GPU PPD in and as long as it is not too hot I will run my SMP as well so ~20k if the temps are not to hot here. If they are ~13k


----------



## playboy4u2nv

count me in on this.sign me up zodac


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *playboy4u2nv*


count me in on this.sign me up zodac










Please use the link at the top of the first post.


----------



## jarble

IN!












































edit sorry guys I don't ever change my avatar







(pet peeve)


----------



## CravinR1

CravinR1


----------



## H3||scr3am

H3llscr3am is in... i thought I posted, idk what happened to it...

H3||scr3am H3llscr3am Yes

5x 8800GS @ 1856 shaders
1x 8800GTX
4x 9600GSO
2x Q6600
1x X2 3600+

possibly a GTX480 and 2x X5650 hexacore Xeons... come on SR-2!!!!!!


----------



## CravinR1

Did you click on the link in the first post and add yourself to the list?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Did you click on the link in the first post and add yourself to the list?


yeah lol just read back through the thread and found it


----------



## CravinR1

I hope we win it again this year.

Last year put a big target on our backs

Also I hope I have time to get a screen shot. I usually leave my machines folding while I'm gone for work and if we fold a storm like last year I may not be back home in time to get a screenshot.

Though I'll try to get it, i'll definately be folding again this year for OCNChimpin


----------



## ablearcher

ablearcher... my rig is back up and running









after I finally got over my upgrade bug(s), lol.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Same as ablearcher, just got the 24/7 folding box back to life. Unfortunately don't have anymore cards to offer to the team. Gonna farm around and see what I can find, hopefully I can get a 8600 GTS to add to my 260, 8800 GTS (g80) folding box.


----------



## CravinR1

I don't have much but these will definately be folding:

Q6600 @ 3.2 SMP
E2180 @ 3.2 SMP
8800 GTS g92 GPU2
8800 GTS g80 GPU2

I've talked to my brother and am hoping to get him to let me fold on his e2180 at stock (2ghz). And this girl I've been seeing has a stock AMD X2 3600+
So besides my usual ppd:
e2180 @ 2ghz smp
x2 3600+ @ 1.9 (or 2.0 I don't know if its a winchester or brisbane) smp

If I can get a mb + ram for my e6400 I can add it to the mix (or replace the e2180 with the e6400)

If I'm lucky e2180 @ 2ghz to 3.2 ghz (depending on mb I purchased)
E6400 @ 3.4 ghz (folded stable at that setting last year) smp


----------



## Dayreon

Signed up! Contributing a GTX 260 and as soon as I can get it in the box, an 8800 GT~


----------



## 455buick

I'm in....


----------



## murderbymodem

Since everyone else seems to be listing their hardware:

My two rigs:
E5300 + HD4850
Q6600 + 9800GT

Dad's rig:
E1200 + 9600GSO

Mom's rig:
Athlon (single core, won't bother folding on it) + 9600GSO

Mom's Laptop:
Core i3 + (I think) GT310.

My Dad will definitely let me fold on his, my Mom probably won't. I'll try to at least get her to let me use the 9600GSO in her desktop as she pretty much only uses her Laptop these days. Anybody know if the GT310M folds well anyway? I know the Core i3 would probably do decent.

Oh, and I'll get the PS3 going as well. I need to remember how to do that.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


My two rigs:
E5300 + HD4850
Q6600 + 9800GT


In pure folding the q6600 + 9800 gt will get more ppd if you had to only have one computer running.

Though if the systems were mine i'd do this:

Q6600 + HD4850
E5300 + 9800 GT

For gaming.


----------



## zodac

67 people signed up, *but no new folders.*

Come on guys, we need some exposure. We're working on getting the word out to the rest of the forums, but we need your help too. Any non-folder on your friends list should be getting a PM from you over the next day or two (remember, there're prizes for referrals in the April Foldathon).

If you're helping someone with a problem, throw in a mention of the Foldathon/CC (after you've solved their issues, of course; we don't like spamming here







).


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Just signed up gonna be folding on my 2x 260 and soon as get the passkey my [email protected] so it should help a little!


----------



## leekaiwei

whut have i read the instructions wrong? i put ocnchimpin down as folding name whereas every1 else has put their own folding names???


----------



## zodac

The CC hasn't started yet. We still have the April Foldathon on the 16th, then the CC in early May.









I changed your folding name though.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leekaiwei*


whut have i read the instructions wrong? i put ocnchimpin down as folding name whereas every1 else has put their own folding names???


yeah I just saw that... what do they even need the regular folding names for anyway?
We will all be folding under OCNChimpin when it happens in a month.


----------



## zodac

Well fine! I'll just go delete my nicely formatted column.









But it's mainly so we know who's been folding, and who's new. That'll be important for prizes, and for next year too.


----------



## thenailedone

Signed up







Now we wait


----------



## zodac

No, now we fold.









... while we wait.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Signed up







Now we wait










Now we sharpen our swords and get in an offensive defensive perimeter guarding the prize of the jade monkey

I'm going to have to pull the e2180 @ 3.2 and put the e6400 @ 3.4 in the secondary rig (every point will count)


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, now we fold.









... while we wait.


lol... true


----------



## CravinR1

I dont want to lose the monkey, this site is like my home away from home away from work ........ well I spend alot of time here


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Signed up ! Get signed up guys !


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I'll be all in this again this year mateys.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

sign me up!


----------



## thenailedone

I modified the avatar a bit... if you guys approve feel free to use


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
I modified the avatar a bit... if you guys approve feel free to use









I like the edges rounded better, but its lost alot of color quality and is smaller.

If the team changes though I'll fly the avvy proudly


----------



## MistaBernie

i'd like to have a dancing chimp animated gif if we win.. just sayin.


----------



## Cander

I'm in. I've wanted to fold for a while and have never gotten around to it. The client is running for the first time as we speak. I may also run it on my wifes computer. What would be better The CPU client (Athlon II 630) or GPU (HD 4650)?


----------



## zodac

The SMP client would probably be better, but you can run both of them together too.


----------



## Ranger98

count me in


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I signed up. First time folding. Testing system now with GPU and SMP folding together.
*edit* with both running, SMP making ~4000 PPD and GPU making ~3000. Total 7043 for now.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Signed up and look forward to another great Chimp Challenge.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Signed up and look forward to another great Chimp Challenge.


Hopefully with the same end result as the last competition


----------



## Sethy666

Signed up and ready to rock!


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Im trying to sell some of my stuff. But I will sign up for it with what I have left!


----------



## zodac

Not until you change that avatar and sig.


----------



## Black Magix

I can't see the spreadsheet to signup (as I'm at work) but feel free to sign me up.


----------



## Aqualoon

There's actually a link at the very top of the first post (I missed it too and thought I had to edit the SS).

Here is the link to sign up, click me!


----------



## lil-tom7

Count me in!!


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


There's actually a link at the very top of the first post (I missed it too and thought I had to edit the SS).

Here is the link to sign up, click me!


I can't sign up. Access Denied and no, I'm not going around it on a government computer.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


I can't sign up. Access Denied and no, I'm not going around it on a government computer.


Oh well, just will have to do it on a home PC


----------



## Wildcard36qs

In terms of the passkey, if I have my own and am using the OCNChimpin username, does it affect anything? Or must I use the OCNChimpin passkey as well?


----------



## MrBalll

You must use the OCN passkey.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

GAH.. I have been screwing myself over by not using the SMP client. Just did the x86 [email protected], like the multi GPU set up. I may have to reconfigure my folding box's CPU clients, and maximize that quad!


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


GAH.. I have been screwing myself over by not using the SMP client. Just did the x86 [email protected], like the multi GPU set up. I may have to reconfigure my folding box's CPU clients, and maximize that quad!


Ouch. Yeah, better get to using the SMP clients to get the full potential of that quad.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So I don't have to change passkey/user until it starts right?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


So I don't have to change passkey/user until it starts right?


Right.
Nice pic btw.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Register! I am tryin to finish up my WC loop and get it running Big Adv Files I go









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Right.
Nice pic btw.









Thanks, I couldn't use the "official avatar" was just to.... many people using it already

EDIT: I was caught by the avatar police


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea, I have a hard time seeing who is who now lol


----------



## sweffymo

Yay!


----------



## Ovlovian

Nice Avatar! I was having trouble so I did a bit of shoopin


----------



## SpcCdr

RE Avatars:
I was thinking about this earlier, I think maybe NOT all using the same avatar is a good idea... for now...

I guess I just feel that by May 5th the OCNChimpin avatar will have completely lost it's efficacy as a reminder (to actually switch over to OCNChimpin)

We'll all be desensitized to it by then!









I mean, If the point of the avatar is to get people to sign up for CC then








but I think the Sig link is OK for that...
and all the custom *chimp related* avatars should be enough to get people to make the connection and click the link out of curiosity.
(besides- (no offense repo's GF) some of the ones last year were







)









We all know from [email protected] that there can be a (significant) difference between _signing up_ for an event- and _actually doing it_- once the time arrives!









_Maybe the OCN chimpin avatar should only be used once a member has *actually physically switched over to folding under OCNChimpin!*_
(ie the day before or that morning)
_That would be a very good index of actual *active* participation._
Thoughts?
Cheers








*Changes Avatar back to custom SpaceChimp* *Changes back to OCNChimpin avatar AGAIN- under threat of














from "the Man"








(I still think my idea of switching Avatars once we actually switch to OCNChimpin is a sound one







(_Another_ CC avatar maybe?)

[Edit] 1,700th post


----------



## zodac

YGPM.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


YGPM.










ooooh, somebody is in TROUBLE....


----------



## sweffymo

Good thing I only spent like 30 minutes on mine... If I had made a REALLY sweet one I'd be PISSED...


----------



## zodac




----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Good thing I only spent like 30 minutes on mine... If I had made a REALLY sweet one I'd be PISSED...


Serious. I did mine in 5min for that very reason.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Did I upload the avatar correctly?


----------



## zodac

No you didn't!


----------



## sweffymo

Blast those technical errors!!!


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 







No you didn't!

Hmm let me try again.
























*OCNChimpin*


----------



## zodac

Nope, still messing it up. Maybe you need simpler instructions?


----------



## shnur

I'm totally in this


----------



## Ovlovian




----------



## zodac

Give the poor man a chance.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
I'm totally in this









Do you need a hand setting up any of your clients?

And what Ovlovian was referring to was that you haven't adopted the CC avatar yet.


----------



## theCanadian

Im in for this one.

GTS250+9800GT+8800GTS 320+9800GT+SMP 720BE+SMP Opteron 165

I roll with the big dogs








I'm expecting to bring down 20K-22K

And yes, I folded last year.

theCanadian
theCanadian


----------



## Ovlovian

My facepalm was directed at Franz; but I think every post has been in a Joking mood.


----------



## zodac

Signup link at the very top of the first post.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
My facepalm was directed at Franz; but I think every post has been in a Joking mood.

Oh, yeah, franz deserved it.


----------



## hitman1985

as long as we do not head into june with this, ill be in


----------



## zodac

Last year was only 5 days, so as long as we start early May, it shouldnt last going into June.









And what's with people not using the avatar?!


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Last year was only 5 days, so as long as we start early May, it shouldnt last going into June.









And what's with people not using the avatar?!

i spent plenty of time making my own avatar, has folding and ocn logo in it, i think it should be plenty, together with the fact that i fold pretty much 24/7 and am in the top 80 contributors of the ocn folding community (according to xoc)

i m still debating if i will run bigadv's while chimp challenge or if i should run the regular smp client









i can push the CPU OC about another 3-500 mhz for the time of the challenge to get some more ppd out of it too.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Last year was only 5 days, so as long as we start early May, it shouldnt last going into June.









And what's with people not using the avatar?!

Didn't we lose about 1 million PPD since then?


----------



## zodac

We lost a few big folders yes, but Evga was right behind us then. Plus, with bonus points, the points target will probably be increased too, so the CC shouldn't be any more than a week-10 days.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Last year was only 5 days, so as long as we start early May, it shouldnt last going into June.









And what's with people not using the avatar?!

Thats it...5 days? It felt longer. I guess I should change my Call to Arms post.

Whats this about a new avatar? Is there a new one around?









I spent most of last year...about 2046 hours total working on my current one, so dont ask me to change it now.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Didn't we lose about 1 million PPD since then?

Yeah, but I am counting on the fact that most of their folders wont bother to switch user names. They wouldnt want to risk not getting their EVGA Bucks........


----------



## zodac

Actually, I asked you to change it yesterday.


----------



## hitman1985

i ll change it till chimp challenge start, just cuz you asked me so nicely


----------



## zodac

Cheers.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Yeah, but I am counting on the fact that most of their folders wont bother to switch user names. They wouldnt want to risk not getting their EVGA Bucks........


This
I wish I would have been folding here since the beginning but live and learn.
I think I folded like 100k points for them before I was a BornAgainFolder.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, this will also play in our favour:

Quote:



On a side note: If you want to take part in EVGAÂ´s folding promotion, your folding and forum name have to match.


Basically, if they join the CC, the points won't go to their Folding promotion.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I'm in


----------



## technoredneck95

I'm in, however I must be overlooking how to sign up.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


I'm in, however I must be overlooking how to sign up.


Here you go.


----------



## technoredneck95

Thank you very much.


----------



## azcrazy

count me in , with my 285 and my 275 and if im lucky with a 9550 and an i7 930


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


i ll change it till chimp challenge start, just cuz you asked me so nicely










_You're_ lucky...
he asked YOU nicely!!








I got threatened with GBH!
J/K- Zodac would never...

[Ontopic]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Didn't we lose about 1 million PPD since then?


I'm not worried about the 1mill lost IF we can get the participation % way up!
I know it's possible...
Look how we spiked for the March [email protected] a *huge* increase over "normal" participation.
Attachment 148948

Our participation % made me the proudest of being an OCN folder for last year's CC!
(yes- even more than actually winning it our debut year)

IIRC we were at 95%+ participation and the competitors were all in the low-mid 80's.







OCN







:
Cheers


----------



## Col. Newman

Why are people already folding under OCNChimpin when CC doesn't start for another month?


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
Why are people already folding under OCNChimpin when CC doesn't start for another month?

Maybe some people are just getting a head start.

Maybe we need to "prep" OCNchimpin for SMP bonus points by completing 10 WUs and someone is just getting it out of the way early.


----------



## zodac

As far as I know, the 10 WUs were completed a few days ago, so it's ready to get bonuses already.


----------



## grillinman

So in!


----------



## reedo

in to win


----------



## fonzye

I'm in


----------



## CTRLurself

in


----------



## Compaddict

I'm ready to go!


----------



## franz

Wow over 100 signed up already.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well lets aim to 200 come on people call your friends, uncles, pizza man even your cat lets go! chimp chimp chimp the way


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm in - & supporting the avatar as well!


----------



## Ovlovian

They see us Chimpin', They hatin'.

edit:

They on patrol to catch us foldin' dirty.


----------



## wierdo124

OCN will have my full GTX260's points, as always.

I'll see what i can do to get this ol' E8400 crunching too. She's a little temperamental with folding.


----------



## Harrier

Signed up, will have my Q6600, GTS 250 and possibly another GTS 250 folding away if I can pick one up before it starts.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would Sure love to see fermi users in this Foldathon and CC


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

Signed up, waiting and ready!


----------



## Matt*S.

I am so in. I should be up around 45k+ PPD if I can get 2x GTX 470's in time. My only concern is something a bit odd. What is the target to get to this time around and will our points be reset or is it just the Difference in points?


----------



## dudemanppl

IN! But I won't be folding 24/7 unless I move the computer to not my bedroom. 9600 GSO 96SP, Q8200 @ 3 GHz, 2 8800 GTS 512, 8800 Ultra, 8800 GTS 640. Last 2 are my friend's.


----------



## muels7

im all signed up


----------



## scutzi128

Im in for this


----------



## tenchimuyo93

in like Flynn


----------



## dave12

How do I change username on SMP?


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


How do I change username on SMP?


easiest way is to create a shortcut
then right click ---> properties
in the target box add -*configonly* then OK

clicking the shortcut will bring up your normal SMP setup screen:
change the user name 
(add the passkey too) 
Then just <enter> through everything else. (assuming your SMP client is already configured correctly with all the appropriate flags)
Cheers


----------



## dave12

TY


----------



## Zigee

in


----------



## Sparhawk

in!


----------



## Mr.Pie

in and PM'ed,

need a passkey please


----------



## KaC Smith

New to folding but I want to get in on it. Changing over now and PMing for passkey.

Q9400 during the day + Both 4770's at night


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaC Smith*


New to folding but I want to get in on it. Changing over now and PMing for passkey.

Q9400 during the day + Both 4770's at night


No need to change over now, the Chimp Challenge doesn't begin until the first week of May. Use this time to build up your own stats and get your cool lookin' folding postbit!


----------



## zodac

Yes, and join the April Foldathon too while you're at it.


----------



## KaC Smith

I meant I was changing my avatar and sig. Guess I should have been more clear on that.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I might not be in CC.
I might get some folding rigs though.


----------



## n1helix

I've been folding for a few days now, hopefully I will complete 10 SMP's by May so I get bonus for CC.


----------



## zodac

The CC username (OCNChimpin) has already completed 10 bonus WUs, so it already qualifies for the bonuses.


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

i am in, it to win it!!
we are the chimp champs


----------



## KarmaKiller

Called in for reinforcements.








http://www.techimo.com/forum/distrib...ml#post3098622


----------



## zodac

Nice!

Hopefully we'll get a few of them swinging over here soon.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 







Nice!

Hopefully we'll get a few of them swinging over here soon.









You guys have already got a few, you probably just don't know it...
A certain JJ guy comes from this team...


----------



## zodac

Aye, he hasn't been around for a while though. I think I'll send him a PM to see where he went...


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Aye, he hasn't been around for a while though. I think I'll send him a PM to see where he went...

He's been having problems with his internet. He lives on the edge of what the ISP's cover up there, and has had craptastic speeds lately. He didn't see the point in folding if he couldn't upload the results before the deadline hit.
Last time I talked to him he was working it out, and gonna figure out a way to get back online soon.


----------



## spartacus

I'm IN!


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Called in for reinforcements.








http://www.techimo.com/forum/distrib...ml#post3098622

Wow simply amazing. That is some great team spirit right there.


----------



## Deano12345

I'm in. On the Mac anyway, I'll try and get [TNG] up and running ASAP


----------



## allenottawa

I *should* be in... I just hope I get my new 8800GTS by then.


----------



## Angmaar

In


----------



## godofdeath

hmmm maybe ill donate my like 4 year old hd lol


----------



## epidemic

Signed up and ready to fold. My ac is out currently so I am off the radar for the time being.


----------



## PUNK rock

Let's defend the title


----------



## Kick

In!

First time folder, maybe i should change my gpu to my 9600gt.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kick* 
In!

First time folder, maybe i should change my gpu to my 9600gt.

It would definitely help.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup 9600GT will fold better then Ati







you can use both though. take alook at this thread


----------



## Kick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Yup 9600GT will fold better then Ati







you can use both though. take alook at this thread

yeah i wish i can use both

im in the market for a mobo with 2 pcie slots ><


----------



## [CyGnus]

ohh did not realized that sorry, but swap the card's the 9600GT will perform a lot better


----------



## Kick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


ohh did not realized that sorry, but swap the card's the 9600GT will perform a lot better










yep i will definitely have the 9600gt folding when i fold for the challenge









a bit too busy at the moment to switch em out. Calculus is killing me ><


----------



## k4m1k4z3

haha, a monkey/ape/chimp thing at the top of OCN now.


----------



## Magus2727

I like the chimp on the top of the site next to the OverClock.Net logo....

Just now realized that.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah i dig the little monkey


----------



## BLADEY

Just signed up, lets win again boys!


----------



## mortimersnerd

We have our Chimp now.


----------



## Behemoth777

Count me in!









I'm gonna tear it up on my two little ati cards


----------



## Kaldari

Newegg is expecting 480s on the 12th, in time for Chimp Challenge! Looks like the piggy bank just got sentenced to death row.

Sorry piggy.


----------



## $ilent

im in!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Count me in!









I'm gonna tear it up on my two little ati cards










And that CPU I would hope.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


im in!










An i7/ GTX 275 combo!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

I'm keen for this, so I just swap my folding details to the OCN details around May and then swap them back after the CC? (I fold for a local community)


----------



## robbo2

Guess I can fire up a few gpu's for this. Gotta defend the title.


----------



## zodac

Yep, swap name to *OCNChimpin*, team number to *37726*, and PM mortimersnerd for the passkey for the SMP client, or -bigadv VMware.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yep, swap name to *OCNChimpin*, team number to *37726*, and PM mortimersnerd for the passkey for the SMP client, or -bigadv VMware.










Cheers, well I'm keen. I shall see you all on the other side









I tried to edit the spreadsheet to add myself but it wouldn't let me


----------



## hitman1985

and a stupid question of mine, why doesnt he just publish the passkey on the first page ?

i mean, i dont have a problem with pm ing someone, but a passkey cant be used to harm the chimp competition, as everyone that would use it, would actually get ppd towards the account not negative ppd ? right ?


----------



## SmasherBasher

In, pending a GPU3 client for ATI cards......Smashy is back.


----------



## zodac

Actually, a member from another forum could stick it on their client, then request and delete WUs. That would drop our completion rate below 80%, and we wouldn't get bonus points.

It'd be pretty low, but we can't really take that risk.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


In, pending a GPU3 client for ATI cards......Smashy is back.


I'll send you a PM next week then.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Actually, a member from another forum could stick it on their client, then request and delete WUs. That would drop our completion rate below 80%, and we wouldn't get bonus points.

It'd be pretty low, but we can't really take that risk.


cool, i didnt think about that one, thanks for clearing it up mr zodac


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









An i7/ GTX 275 combo!










haha you gotta love it when the 8 core cpu is cranking out 24,000ppd+ with the 8 core bonus vmware player...located here! 8 core cpu folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtickner1* 
Cheers, well I'm keen. I shall see you all on the other side









I tried to edit the spreadsheet to add myself but it wouldn't let me









Click the "SIGN UP Link" link (in red) to add your name.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Click the "SIGN UP Link" link (in red) to add your name.









Me =


----------



## TheOcelot

What is the 5770 equivalent to nvidia in folding? I'll probably join if I can move some things around.


----------



## zodac

The highest PPD I've seen from a 5770 is ~4k, so any card better than an 8800GT would perform equal or better to it.

Give it a week though; the new GPU client might give ATi cards a nice folding boost.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The highest PPD I've seen from a 5770 is ~4k, so any card better than an 8800GT would perform equal or better to it.

Give it a week though; the new GPU client might give ATi cards a nice folding boost.









So if I crossfire my 5770 would I get 8k? I'm totally new at this.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The highest PPD I've seen from a 5770 is ~4k, so any card better than an 8800GT would perform equal or better to it.

Give it a week though; the new GPU client might give ATi cards a nice folding boost.









IF Pande group releases it before 201x









Maybe they will release it in time for CC2010
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
So if I crossfire my 5770 would I get 8k? I'm totally new at this.

Nope. You would get 4k percard (assuming the CPU has enough to feed both effectively).

Currently, it's not possible to run a single client over a crossfire setup


----------



## zodac

Vijay said the beta would be going out within a week a few days ago. You're not saying he _lied_ to us, are you?!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Vijay said the beta would be going out within a week a few days ago. You're not saying he _lied_ to us, are you?!

They give accurate ETA's, now?


----------



## carayan

Just signed up! hopefully i can fix the problems i had before


----------



## zodac

Always such a pessimist. Ok, so the information we have at this moment says there will be a GPU3 client beta out next week. That might change, but for now it's true.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carayan* 
Just signed up! hopefully i can fix the problems i had before









What kind of problems?


----------



## carayan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What kind of problems?

My wu's kept crashing if i remember, and nothing would fix it. I would delete the work folder everything, but nothing would work.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Always such a pessimist. Ok, so the information we have at this moment says there will be a GPU3 client beta out next week. That might change, but for now it's true.

No, it's not that, I just remember Vijay's earlier post claiming issues with ATi's OpenCL certification (timing?), and the nVidia GPU3 client would be out before ATi's









As if we needed another edge for Team eVGA


----------



## thx1138

I just signed up. I forgot, what is that site that shows you all the graphs and stats on your folding?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carayan* 
My wu's kept crashing if i remember, and nothing would fix it. I would delete the work folder everything, but nothing would work.

We do enjoy a challenge nowadays, so if it happens again, stick a thread up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
No, it's not that, I just remember Vijay's earlier post claiming issues with ATi's OpenCL certification (timing?), and the nVidia GPU3 client would be out before ATi's









As if we needed another edge for Team eVGA









Well, good news is that the GPU3 beta hits nVidia by about 10%. Considering they're getting 8mil PPD, that's a loss of 800k PPD!









(If they all switch over.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
I just signed up. I forgot, what is that site that shows you all the graphs and stats on your folding?

This one?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The highest PPD I've seen from a 5770 is ~4k, so any card better than an 8800GT would perform equal or better to it.

Give it a week though; the new GPU client might give ATi cards a nice folding boost.









is the GPU3 client coming out in a few weeks?


----------



## zodac

They said a beta would be out this week.


----------



## Frank08

I signed up. When does this start btw?


----------



## zodac

Not decided yet, but early May (most likely the 5th). There's also the April Foldathon if you're interested (fold under your own name, not OCNChimpin).

Need a hand setting anything up?


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We do enjoy a challenge nowadays, so if it happens again, stick a thread up.










Got it up and running!

But fahmon reports it as yellow, is something wrong?

btw, should i fold for me, or start for chimpin?


----------



## zodac

Give it a few % to update and it'll be fine.

If you plan to fold on your CPU (and why not? SMP bonuses are quite nice







), you might want to switch monitoring programs to HFM instead. It calculates PPD with bonus points included, unlike Fahmon.


----------



## JohnDProb

im in.... my avatar will be updated soon.... imma customize it first


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Give it a few % to update and it'll be fine.

If you plan to fold on your CPU (and why not? SMP bonuses are quite nice







), you might want to switch monitoring programs to HFM instead. It calculates PPD with bonus points included, unlike Fahmon.


Well, its at 27% and not changing colour, and maybe you missed the ninja edit, but should i fold for myself, or for chimpin? Got it







Plus HFM says im at 0% always.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carayan*


Well, its at 27% and not changing colour, and maybe you missed the ninja edit, but should i fold for myself, or for chimpin? Got it







Plus HFM says im at 0% always.


Fold for your own name for now, then once the CC starts, switch to OCNChimpin.

And what does the Fahmon FahLog say (press F8)?


----------



## Frank08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not decided yet, but early May (most likely the 5th). There's also the April Foldathon if you're interested (fold under your own name, not OCNChimpin).

Need a hand setting anything up?


Oh dang, I may not have my 8800gts by then. How much PPD does a 4870 give?

I think I got everything set up right, I won't be able to fold 24/7, but I'll try and contribute the most I can.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frank08*


Oh dang, I may not have my 8800gts by then. How much PPD does a 4870 give?


Probavly not much, unfortunately ati cards are horrific compared to nvidia cards when it comes to folding, unless its changed recently!


----------



## Aqualoon

I think my 4870 did about 2-3k..can't recall exact numbers, wasn't much.


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fold for your own name for now, then once the CC starts, switch to OCNChimpin.

And what does the Fahmon FahLog say (press F8)?


Well it says:

Quote:



[01:46:51] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:46:51] - User name: carayan (Team 37726)
[01:46:51] - User ID: 2D164F64588D457A
[01:46:51] - Machine ID: 2
[01:46:51] 
[01:46:52] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:46:52] Initialization complete
[01:46:52] 
[01:46:52] + Processing work unit
[01:46:52] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:46:52] Core found.
[01:46:52] Working on queue slot 01 [April 4 01:46:52 UTC]
[01:46:52] + Working ...
[01:46:52] 
[01:46:52] *------------------------------*
[01:46:52] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:46:52] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:46:52] 
[01:46:52] Compiler : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:46:52] Build host: amoeba
[01:46:52] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:46:52] Core : 
[01:46:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:46:52] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:46:52] - Files status OK
[01:46:52] - Expanded 88656 -> 447307 (decompressed 504.5 percent)
[01:46:52] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=88656 data_size=447307, decompressed_data_size=447307 diff=0
[01:46:52] - Digital signature verified
[01:46:52] 
[01:46:52] Project: 10103 (Run 134, Clone 3, Gen 17)
[01:46:52] 
[01:46:52] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[01:46:52] Entering M.D.
[01:46:58] Will resume from checkpoint file
[01:46:58] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr: 3246345815 4247724738 4047132251 452781765 4289193302
[01:46:58] 
[01:46:58] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:46:58] 
[01:46:58] Working on p10103_lambda_370K
[01:47:00] Client config found, loading data.
[01:47:00] Starting GUI Server
[01:47:00] Resuming from checkpoint
[01:47:00] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[01:47:00] 0 3246345815 3246345815
[01:47:00] 1 4247724738 4247724738
[01:47:00] 2 4047132251 4047132251
[01:47:00] 3 452781765 452781765
[01:47:00] 4 4289193302 4289193302
[01:47:00] fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
[01:47:00] fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
[01:47:00] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[01:47:00] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[01:47:00] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[01:47:00] Completed 38%
[01:48:03] Completed 39%
[01:49:05] Completed 40%


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frank08*


Oh dang, I may not have my 8800gts by then. How much PPD does a 4870 give?


3-4k PPD at best.









But whatever you can give is all we can ask for.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frank08*


Oh dang, I may not have my 8800gts by then. How much PPD does a 4870 give?

I think I got everything set up right, I won't be able to fold 24/7, but I'll try and contribute the most I can.


Every bit counts







, and I think they push something like 3k ppd.

Hopefully I can convince my parents that I should get my rig earlier so I can fold for the challenge (i7+Nvidia card/s) and so I can use Microsoft Office. My DVD drive broke on my laptop so I am neutered in a lot of ways, so I need a machine that can actually do stuff







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carayan*


Well it says:


Looks like the client just restarted? Fahmon needs to be running for 3% to update. It should have worked by now...

And HFM reports 0%? Did you get the right location?


----------



## Dan17z

Im in for sure


----------



## Hayday

Totally in again.


----------



## procpuarie

I'll be folding! I will also try to set up all my computers in the computer lab with it. They have 8400GTs lol.


----------



## zodac

Cool.









If it's been a while since you folded, check the SMP Guide for info on bonus points.


----------



## n1helix

Sign me up!







I'm planning on hijacking my bro's PC during CC (X3 and GTS250 might come in handy







)


----------



## JeevusCompact

Signed up using . " JeevusCompactOCNChimpin " ionno its not to clear as in were suppose to sign up using OCNChimpin or our original folding name.

If not OCNChimpin, then i signed up wrong. From what I see, I see people using there original folding name i guess.


----------



## Icekilla

I'm SOO in!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Signed up using . " JeevusCompactOCNChimpin " ionno its not to clear as in were suppose to sign up using OCNChimpin or our original folding name.

If not OCNChimpin, then i signed up wrong. From what I see, I see people using there original folding name i guess.


Use your folding name until you want your points going to the CC comp. which no points will matter till it starts, which a date has not been set yet. You will want to change to the OCNChimpin a little before it starts and time it with your machine so a few hours after start the WU is sent it so your not starting at 0% when it starts, but perhaps rather 95%, of a WU.


----------



## FieryCoD

Sign me up. Time to help OCN to win this competition again!


----------



## pheoxs

I can't fold like I did last year, but still wanna support this so PM'd about donating a 8800GS to a random competitor.


----------



## werds

The dynamic monkey link on the banner is genius!







On my wife's rig browsing as I leak test my first attempt at a cpu WC loop - hopefully this improves my 24/7 load temps so I can feel comfortable going to work and leaving my i7 folding


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Im In!


----------



## mortimersnerd

An update on the prizes - thanks for those who have donated prizes. Very generous donations. Let this be the incentive to push hard and take the title again.









*$2000 via paypal donated by admin*. Distributed by 5 x $100, 30 x $50
A CPU that ran an Overclock.net server - donated by admin
8GB RAM that ran an Overclock.net server (distributed to 8 members) - donated by admin
EVGA 8800GS - Donated by franz
BFG 8800GT - Donated by franz
LCD Fan Controller - Donated by Aqualoon
Empire Total War on Steam - donated by ExperimentX
Left 4 Dead 2 - donated by Zigee
EVGA 8800GS - donated by pheoxs


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I'm in I guess


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i'm in,

I'll be folding on my 720 PHII and 8800GS. Need another vidoe card to fold more x.X


----------



## zxo0oxz

Just entered I should be able to enter at least 2 *low* performance clients, with my gts 250 leading them with the shaders at the 1890 strap


----------



## egerds

in, signed up plz pm smp key, hopefully i don't end up back in the hospital like i did in dec 15 ~ 24th


----------



## Decade

Signed up. Every little bit helps, right?


----------



## Tank

so glad i remembered, almost forgot to sign up


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Signed up. Every little bit helps, right?


It sure does!


----------



## FuzzyDicePimp

Signed up. Should be good to go with both my 8800s, i7, core2quad, core2duo and PS3. (Following that "every little bit helps" idea here.)


----------



## justarealguy

In.


----------



## Ovlovian

I LOVE THE CHIMP! Nice Job Mort and/or Zodac


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Missed out last year... will not do that again.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

signed up


----------



## _Marvin_

I'm in







. My first fold ever, there is no better way to start - Chimp Challenge FTW !

Right now I run the GTX280, but will add processor soon.


----------



## PizzaMan

Signed up.


----------



## solidsteel144

I'll join next year for sure when the damn GPU3 client comes out.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I'll join next year for sure when the damn GPU3 client comes out.











Really? What does that have to do with anything? Every bit helps.


----------



## hackm0d

Here I come.


----------



## foX2delta777

Will a email be sent out saying when the actual data is. And if you do send out an email make it like 3 days before the event, not a week away, I'll forget then. thanks.


----------



## _Marvin_

So I signed up, how can I check OCNChimp progress? Right now HFM is showing 8900PPD, is that normal?

Please have patience this is the first time I fold.

Can I use my own passkey or do I need the OP passkey ?


----------



## GekzOverlord

i guess this explains why im seeing a monkey next to the ocn logo (which links to this page) i though i was going bannanas (lame pun intended)


----------



## Sgtbash

Signed up


----------



## _Marvin_

Can any experienced folder help me ?

http://www.overclock.net/8953249-post282.html


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I'll join next year for sure when the damn GPU3 client comes out.


GPU3 beta out next week (hopefully), so keep an eye out in the ATi section for a thread on that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *foX2delta777*


Will a email be sent out saying when the actual data is. And if you do send out an email make it like 3 days before the event, not a week away, I'll forget then. thanks.


There will be.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*


So I signed up, how can I check OCNChimp progress? Right now HFM is showing 8900PPD, is that normal?

Please have patience this is the first time I fold.

Can I use my own passkey or do I need the OP passkey ?


You can check OCNChimpin's stats here.

*BUT*, you don't need to fold under that user name yet. You can use your own folding username for the next month (and for the April Foldathon).

And PM mortimersnerd for the passkey for OCNChimpin.


----------



## Marma Duke

I thought GPU3 was an april fools


----------



## zodac

I really hope not...









Though the news post about it seems to have disappeared, so it's quite possible.


----------



## xHassassin

Oh god why is everyone's avatar the same?


----------



## zodac

Team spirit!


----------



## Marma Duke

GPU3 Article

Read the update to it :-/


----------



## zodac

Quote:



We hope that our joke at least made you smile, and not destroy your PC in a fit of rage. Until next year...












That's a shame though. I was really hoping the beta would be out for the CC.








Now what have the ATi users got to look forward too?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Those guys are always the same sh.t! better late then never right?


----------



## merple

So the little fella at the top of the page has me intrigued.
I figured I might as well give this a go since my pc is on most of the time anyway and the chance to get one of those nifty chimp challenge champion logos.

I'll go through the setup guides later, was just wondering if I should set up SMP or GPU.
I have a humble Q6600 and 9800GTX. Which would be better or do I run both?


----------



## [CyGnus]

You should set up both! That rig will give a nice ppd overall







install 6.29 SMP for CPU and GPU v2 for the 9800 very easy to set up and is like 10min or so....


----------



## nikolauska

im in.


----------



## zodac

Ok, looks like we're coming up to 250 participants so far. Not great if I'm totally honest, considering we've got 600+ active folders.









We need to keep spreading the word people! PM everyone on your friend's list. It's important to get them on the Sign Up list, since they'll all be getting a PM a few days before the CC starts as a reminder.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

signed up


----------



## Foooman

I'm ready boss.


----------



## prosser13

I'm in!


----------



## kromar

im new to folding and have a question about the signup. for "[email protected] Username", do i enter my folding name or "OCNChimpin" ?


----------



## HomeTeam

I'm in.


----------



## Harrier

nvm


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
im new to folding and have a question about the signup. for "[email protected] Username", do i enter my folding name or "OCNChimpin" ? 

OCNChimpin, but you can fold under your own name until the competition starts at the beginning of May


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
OCNChimpin, but you can fold under your own name until the competition starts at the beginning of May









He's talking about the signup sheet, not what to fold under..


----------



## TheSprunk

This oughtta be fun. I'm gearing up to put down some serious PPD for this. Tomorrow I'm placing an order for 3-4 8800GT's, and an i7 860. Considering buying some other equipment for this as well...
I'm going to aim for 50,000PPD throughout the challenge, so far I'll have:
i7 860
i3 530
Pentium D 945
GTX280
and 3x8800GT's (or more)
All folding. Going to put the standard windows client on the other 3 computers in the house as well. They're just cheapo dells, but every little bit helps. Considering buying an additional i7 860 system if $ allows.


----------



## zodac

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I've pretty much stopped folding since making the switch to ATI







I'll fire it up when the CC starts though









Might look into running a couple of VM's again too..


----------



## zodac

No need for VMwares; the addition of bonus points means the SMP client is now your best option.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No need for VMwares; the addition of bonus points means the SMP client is now your best option.










on the i7 920s it still is a big difference vmware vs smp though


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I'm in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No need for VMwares; the addition of bonus points means the SMP client is now your best option.










Bonus points you say?!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
on the i7 920s it still is a big difference vmware vs smp though









Yeh, but the i5 is a quad. I'll wait until his next upgrade to let him know about -bigadv.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Bonus points you say?!

Yes indeedy. The SMP Guide linked above has a summary of the bonus system.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes indeedy. The SMP Guide linked above has a summary of the bonus system.











Not sure if I like that. I'll check it out though.


----------



## Aqualoon

So...can I use the avatar on another site/forum that's not participating in the CC to you know, maybe get another folder or so for OCN?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So...can I use the avatar on another site/forum that's not participating in the CC to you know, maybe get another folder or so for OCN?










I'm sure that's more than fine.


----------



## zodac

There's no downside compared to the older SMP client. If you finish within the Pref. Deadline, you get bonuses, otherwise you only get base points.

You'll need to get a passkey (takes 3 minutes), and complete 10 WUs without bonuses first. But after that point, nothing but happy smiles.









Plus we have a passkey qualified for bonuses for the CC.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


I'm sure that's more than fine.


Doesn't look too bad Anandtech Style huh


----------



## zodac

"Cook" eh? One step closer....


----------



## Magus2727

Got my remote connections back up and running on 5 machines thus far. I can probably set up another 5 by the chimp challenge.


----------



## bluedevil

I just remembered that I have the MIL rig just dying to be folding on! E4400 and 8600GTS incoming!


----------



## TheSandman

well i dont fold usually but dag nabbit ill fold for us, we cant let those suckers beat us, no sir


----------



## zodac

Exactly. WE.. ARE.. OCN!


----------



## Ovlovian




----------



## Ovlovian

At this rate I'll be in the top 1500 before the end of the month!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Ill probably start test folding this rig in the next few weeks

Summer is just kicking in and its gonna suck with the heat. Ill have to start at night first


----------



## zodac

Give us a shout when/if (probably when







) you need a hand. There might be a "Folding Recap" thread up for returning folders when you get started.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

That would be nice seeing as how I've read nothing about folding in the past year or so..
Only played with my client a couple times for various reasons, and was removed after a reinstall


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


That would be nice seeing as how I've read nothing about folding in the past year or so..
Only played with my client a couple times for various reasons, and was removed after a reinstall










Your rig can probably pull 40-50k ppd lol. Oh I wish I had an i7 since I'm in linux 24/7...


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Your rig can probably pull 40-50k ppd lol. Oh I wish I had an i7 since I'm in linux 24/7...


I wish I had i7 too as I'd be VM folding 24/7.


----------



## The Spectator

I'm in. Haven't folded in a while so I'll need to read up on it and do a bit of testing, but should be fun! Also toying with the idea of getting a 4870x2 for tri-fire...


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
I wish I had i7 too as I'd be VM folding 24/7.

With the new a3 bonus points windows smp is better than vmware


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
With the new a3 bonus points windows smp is better than vmware


----------



## CravinR1

Just make sure you get a key code


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
With the new a3 bonus points windows smp is better than vmware


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Just make sure you get a key code

Correction here. Windows SMP is better than the old VMwares (Notfred's, Bal3Wolf's, Error's) when you're getting bonuses.

But, i7 -bigadv folding is better than Windows SMP, and that needs to be done in Linux. Hence the VMware.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Sign me up!

I haven't folded in quite a while due to heat and excessive electricity usage =x. I will be folding for this though for sure!


----------



## Enfluenza

im all set up!!
im folding for my family members and friends who are fighting cancer.
and especially for my great grandfather who died last year.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Bleh

Just started up SMP and the GPU client to get an idea of PDD, around 5800-6000PPD... SMP seems lower than I remember at around 1100PPD, though I'm only running 3.6ghz...

How do these bonus points work exactly?


----------



## zodac

If you followed the guide, are you using HFM to monitor? Because Fahmon doesn't include bonus PPD.

The first 10 WUs you have _will_ be at 1.1k PPD, but after that 10, you should be ~6-8k PPD for the SMP alone.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you followed the guide, are you using HFM to monitor? Because Fahmon doesn't include bonus PPD.

The first 10 WUs you have _will_ be at 1.1k PPD, but after that 10, you should be ~6-8k PPD for the SMP alone.

Ah I see, I never followed the guide as I already had it set up from a while back









Hmm, so when switching to the chimpin name. It would be best to start it running for a few days before it begins to get the first 10 units out of the way huh?







- irtard


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Bleh

Just started up SMP and the GPU client to get an idea of PDD, around 5800-6000PPD... SMP seems lower than I remember at around 1100PPD, though I'm only running 3.6ghz...

How do these bonus points work exactly?

With SMP client and a passcode from standford you work 10SMP units and then you qualify for base points + bonus points which are calculated by WU worked based on how fast you complete them before a given deadline.


----------



## zodac

Well, if you PM Mort, he'll give you the passkey for OCNChimpin, and that's already qualified for bonuses.

We're folders; we plan ahead.







<--- My new post-CC motto.


----------



## epidemic

Wtb ac my poor cards are idling at 51C and 48C @65% fan soo hot in my house.







But I am looking forward to cranking them up again for the foldathon and the CC!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, if you PM Mort, he'll give you the passkey for OCNChimpin, and that's already qualified for bonuses.

We're folders; we plan ahead.







<--- My new post-CC motto.


Doh, I didn't think that through.


----------



## Enfluenza

question about HFM, what do i put for shader clock? ATi doesnt have shader clocks! what do i do??


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


question about HFM, what do i put for shader clock? ATi doesnt have shader clocks! what do i do??


I'm not 100% sure but I don't think it really matters. The only thing shader clock is used for is for displaying PPD/MHz. Doesn't affect performance in any way.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


I'm not 100% sure but I don't think it really matters. The only thing shader clock is used for is for displaying PPD/MHz. Doesn't affect performance in any way.


Yeah, it doesn't affect folding in anyway; you can even rightclick and remove that column.









But Core clock would be the comparative entry for ATi.


----------



## jetpuck73

Im in!!!


----------



## jcharlesr75

Yeah me too. I somehow missed this last year, i dont know how. Anyway, i'm in and also trying to work on my oc to get 4.0, maybe better if i can keep the temps under control.


----------



## Nutty

in for the chimpin.


----------



## Enfluenza

is it possible to make my IGP fold too?
i doubt it but maybe...


----------



## WhiteCrane

I had no idea the contest was annual. I am very excited to have my 4870X2 folding with you boys.

Are PS3's as good at folding as they used to be? I could run mine 24/7 as well.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane* 
I had no idea the contest was annual. I am very excited to have my 4870X2 folding with you boys.


Pssh!


----------



## kiwwanna

Im in.. just set up a few mins ago already work done.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

In for 2! And in FTW!

Is there a specific day in may when we start folding?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Im in.. just set up a few mins ago already work done.

Very nice. Good to hear you've already folded so quickly. Hopefully you'll give bigadv a try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
Is there a specific day in may when we start folding?

Not sure when the date is just yet, but it's usually early May.


----------



## NFL

Count me in


----------



## Freakn

Well I don't mind everything running for a couple of days but can't do full time as very hot climate, no air conditioning and power bill is bad enough as it is.

What sort of PPD would I get with the list below,
PS3
B50 @ 3.6 (sig)
5600+ @ stock (server) as will the rest below be
5770 (sig)
4670 (sig)
4350 (server)
C2D T2450 @ 2 Ghz (laptop)


----------



## Ovlovian

I'd say at least over 9000.


----------



## Freakn

Not too sure if thats that much considering how many seperate clients but why not

Can't let OCN loose, thats just crazy talk to here something like that


----------



## kinubic

started folding on my gpu under OCNChimpin username


----------



## Sethy666

Question for Mort or Zodiac...

Since we are going to fold under OCNChimpin for team 37726 and we have a passkey... how do you know that an individual has folded for the Challenge?

I mean apart from the sign up sheet, how do you know that they have actually folded?

Not suggesting anyone would fib... just curious


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Question for Mort or Zodiac...

Since we are going to fold under OCNChimpin for team 37726 and we have a passkey... how do you know that an individual has folded for the Challenge?

I mean apart from the sign up sheet, how do you know that they have actually folded?

Not suggesting anyone would fib... just curious











Quote:



Note on Prizes: When claiming a prize you will need to have a screenshot of your machine folding during the CC with progress greater than 50% (>50%) for the WU that is folding. Also include a notepad or similar shot of your OCN username. If you think you will look suspicious (first time folder or new to the forum), including 2 screenshots would be helpful. We want to make sure only people who participated win prizes.


I don't think they'll actually know as such, more about trusting you to fold when you say you will. And if you win a prize you have to prove that you folded by taking screenshots.

EDIT: 1,000th Post!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Question for Mort or Zodiac...

Since we are going to fold under OCNChimpin for team 37726 and we have a passkey... how do you know that an individual has folded for the Challenge?

I mean apart from the sign up sheet, how do you know that they have actually folded?

Not suggesting anyone would fib... just curious










You have to get a screen shot of your folding efforts showing a WU that is close to being completed, with the user name of OCNChimpin.

I talks about it on the first post I believe.


----------



## Mauritio

Just entered, my first real folding adventures








finished my 1%








4200 +/- PPD on my Q9550!!

gonna push my 9550 some more to get more ppd!! and lets see if I can get my brother folding!


----------



## mrfajita

Signed up, hopefully I can get my somewhat broken 9600 working by then so I can fold on SMP and two GPUs!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


I don't think they'll actually know as such, more about trusting you to fold when you say you will. And if you win a prize you have to prove that you folded by taking screenshots.

EDIT: 1,000th Post!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


You have to get a screen shot of your folding efforts showing a WU that is close to being completed, with the user name of OCNChimpin.

I talks about it on the first post I believe.


Okay - thanks. Must have missed that bit - I skipped the whole 'prizes' thing


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


is it possible to make my IGP fold too?
i doubt it but maybe...


Possibly; what make is it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*


Are PS3's as good at folding as they used to be? I could run mine 24/7 as well.


1,004 PPD. They compete a Wu every 6 hrs worth 251 points.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


In for 2! And in FTW!

Is there a specific day in may when we start folding?


Not yet, but very likely to be the 5th of May.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Well I don't mind everything running for a couple of days but can't do full time as very hot climate, no air conditioning and power bill is bad enough as it is.

What sort of PPD would I get with the list below,
PS3
B50 @ 3.6 (sig)
5600+ @ stock (server) as will the rest below be
5770 (sig)
4670 (sig)
4350 (server)
C2D T2450 @ 2 Ghz (laptop)


1k
2.5k
1k
4.5k
2k
1.5k
1.5k

Rough estimates (and including bonuses), and a total of ~14k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


started folding on my gpu under OCNChimpin username










No need to start folding under that name yet; keep folding as "Kinubic" for the Foldathon and rest of April, then switch over in May.


----------



## repo_man

I went ahead and put my extra client over to OCNChimpin. I have my main name under the foldathon and the GPU team comp.


----------



## Randy1617

im in.


----------



## Darkknight512

I have my FaH GPU2 client configured on my sig rig here.









I think we should have something like a mailing list or pm list, I tend to forget about things like these and forget to startup my FaH client.


----------



## merple

Got my stuff up and running now


----------



## zodac

If you've signed up on the list, expect a PM a few days before the CC.


----------



## NameUnknown

I'll join in on the fun, see what my 4890s can do. I do have a question though, can you fold an an actual Ageia PhysX card?


----------



## zodac

I haven't seen anyone here try, but I doubt it.

Try installing the client on it though, and I'll have a look and see if there's any info on it.









*EDIT:* Well the general consensus is 'no'.

Quote:



No, PhysX board is not a GPU so it will probably be unable to fold (and it won't be produced anymore as nVidia will execute these operations on the GPU using CUDA).



Quote:



CUDA drivers or not, the AGEIA card is a proprietary design designed by AGEIA before they were bought by Nvidia. It doesn't support CUDA and will never be able to.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


I'll join in on the fun, see what my 4890s can do. I do have a question though, can you fold an an actual Ageia PhysX card?


Highly Unlikely


----------



## KarmaKiller

Oops.. my tower just got moved over the AC vent.


----------



## NameUnknown

When it arrives I'll give it a shot, no harm in trying even if it wont work.


----------



## zodac

Updated above.


----------



## Demented

I signed up...I guess it's time to see how bad my 5870 is gonna be at folding..heh


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


I signed up...I guess it's time to see how bad my 5870 is gonna be at folding..heh


PPD Database available here.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


When it arrives I'll give it a shot, no harm in trying even if it wont work.


Seeing as we have the same CPU clocked the same, you'll get 5k+ PPD on that alone.


----------



## NameUnknown

re OCing my 4890s to 1Ghz when i get home







I was able to do mine on stock voltage but i never messed with the VRAM clocks, will i need to OC the VRAM to keep them stable while folding?

edit: also need to re OC my cpu. I took the OC off when i was installing 7 just in case something decided to hate me.


----------



## zodac

Well, Core clocks are the main factor with ATi PPD, so I don't think you'll need to mess with them too much.


----------



## NameUnknown

doing this makes me want to revive my effort to get a university sponsored folding farm up and running. Even if that means just installing the client on all university machines. the PPD from that would be insane.

anyone have any ideas on how to get this to happen?


----------



## JMT668

im in cant wait to get foldin!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


doing this makes me want to revive my effort to get a university sponsored folding farm up and running. Even if that means just installing the client on all university machines. the PPD from that would be insane.


Definitely worth asking. I've tried getting in touch with my Uni, but the response hasn't been too good so far.


----------



## yakub0

in


----------



## Conley

Just signed up. I didn't realize that ATi cards can actually put out a good amount of PPD! Looks like I'll restart folding (if it doesn't get too hot, that is).


----------



## Magus2727

the trick is getting the right arguments so it does not use 20% of your CPU clock speeds.


----------



## zodac

And the SMP client with bonuses; don't forget that.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Never ever folded before. Might be a great opportunity to try it. What do I enter here "[email protected] Username (case sensitive)"?

I dont have a [email protected] user name? Now this is confusing lol.


----------



## zodac

If you only plan on folding for the CC, go ahead and put in OCNChimpin.

If you want to take part in the April Foldathon and future events, put in your OCN name (I doubt it's been taken as a folding name).


----------



## strezz

in


----------



## thenailedone

Currently standing on 328 registered for the CC... not to shabby with about a month to go...


----------



## Shev7chenko

I've been in since yesterday.

Folding on my PS3 and my GT240


----------



## tofunater

I got burned by bigadv, but I like how easy it was to set up the smp with the new guide. My system runs all the time, so you've got my i7 at your disposal for the duration of the challenge


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm in


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Currently standing on 328 registered for the CC... not to shabby with about a month to go...

On the contrary, I deem that very shabby. We have over 620 active folders who should be signed up, and then we need a couple hundred new comers too. Hopefully a mass PM will fix that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
I got burned by bigadv, but I like how easy it was to set up the smp with the new guide. My system runs all the time, so you've got my i7 at your disposal for the duration of the challenge









After you finish the initial 10 WUs without bonuses, the bonuses will give your i7 ~15k PPD on the SMP client.


----------



## Ovlovian

Fear not zodac, I think the troops will rally around or mammalian banner. I think I will put my spare 9600gt in the parents computer and get that crunching this month as well. Maybe even fire up the ps3 and the old 3700+ 64 machine.


----------



## Dream Killer

I'm still tweaking my OC to gain maximum PPD but I'm in!


----------



## Ovlovian

Another great beastly machine to add to the fold.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


I'm still tweaking my OC to gain maximum PPD but I'm in!


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



After you finish the initial 10 WUs without bonuses, the bonuses will give your i7 ~15k PPD on the SMP client.










Sweet, looks like I've got about a month to get my 10 units in as well, so I should be producing in mass by then


----------



## zodac

If you PM Mort, he'll give you the passkey for OCNChimpin, which is already qualified for bonuses.


----------



## CravinR1

The 10 wu's for bonus are only for your personal account. The chimp already has 10 wu's thanks to someone donating an i7 to get it done before the challenge


----------



## jacobroufa

Count me in.


----------



## csm11

Unfortunately missed it last year, but won't this year.


----------



## Prosiddon

never folded before but i just signed up for this and set up my 5850


----------



## zodac

Cool.









Take a look at CPU Folding to get even more points.


----------



## Prosiddon

i had my cpu folding for a bit but it was only pulling 150 ppd so im trying to troubleshoot that


----------



## zodac

Definitely not right. Did you follow that guide?


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you PM Mort, he'll give you the passkey for OCNChimpin, which is already qualified for bonuses.










I was wondering about that, I already got a code from him so now its just smooth sailing i hope


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


I was wondering about that, I already got a code from him so now its just smooth sailing i hope


















Folding rarely goes that smoothly. But we'll iron out any issues.


----------



## pheoxs

Mailed out my 8800GS for a random competitor! Good luck to everyone competing, I might even try running my netbook for the competition! Every bit helps


----------



## 95329

Ok. I tried resisting and all that but I decided to contribute to the world again. I've been folding with Boinc before for Seti and such but never tried [email protected] And now Im a bit confused. I got my clients up and running, GPU is crunching as I write







The problem is that I dont understand the account system. Do I just use OCNChimpin or should I have something else? And the only place I'll be folding for will be OCN so its not a problem really. The other thing was this spreadsheet. Should I have a [email protected] username or should I just come up with one?

Thanks, looking forward for the chimp pin


----------



## Magus2727

OCNChimpin is for the Chimp Champ comp and the official start date has not been set (at least from what I have thus seen so far). The only need to start folding early now (already have 10 a3 WU's to get bonus points) is so you can get a WU under the name and have it ready so it will finish soon after the comp starts.

This way you can still fold under your own name and tweek you own machine during the April Fold-a-thon so you can fine tune your OC, settings, flags, etc... to get maximum points.

Edit: for the name, come up with a name that you like, you may find that TUXI is not used with [email protected] and you can use that so its easy to know what you are folding on and to identify you easily with others that are on the OCN team.

Edit2: TUXI is not used... I would create that user and fold under it....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Ok. I tried resisting and all that but I decided to contribute to the world again. I've been folding with Boinc before for Seti and such but never tried [email protected] And now Im a bit confused. I got my clients up and running, GPU is crunching as I write







The problem is that I dont understand the account system. Do I just use OCNChimpin or should I have something else? And the only place I'll be folding for will be OCN so its not a problem really. The other thing was this spreadsheet. Should I have a [email protected] username or should I just come up with one?

Thanks, looking forward for the chimp pin









I had a look, and no-one else is folding under "Tuxi". Since we don't switch out names to OCNChimpin until May, you can fold (if you wish) under than name for the next month and after the CC.

To sum up; if you intend to fold outside of the CC, enter Tuxi as your foilding name. If you only plan to fold for the CC, enter OCNChimpin.


----------



## 95329

Thank you. You really are a helpfull bunch. But Im lost with words now. CC stands for what? Also what is this WU thing? Boinc was pretty straightforward, just register and fold so Im a newcomer really..









Edit: Umm.. This has to be me http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...TUXi&teamnum=0. Im really confused now as I cant recall entering my nickname anywhere. Also is there a clear way to just register to [email protected] or do I just enter it as my folding username in the clients Im running?


----------



## frigginacky

100% in!


----------



## Magus2727

Chimp Challenge (CC) from my understanding the first challenge was a year ago and the name has just stuck with it. Due to the origional teams or something along the lines of it. It was a once a year thing that from a start date teams fold under 1 name and the first team to reach 20 million points win. this year it may be higher....

Work Unit (WU) is the packet of data that you get and allow your computer to crunch on untill it is done and sent back. Each one of these "Packets" is a work unit. a completed work unit will give you points baised on a complicated formula. Suffice it to say the faster it gets done or bigger it is the more points your get.


----------



## 95329

Thanks. Check the edited part, please


----------



## Magus2727

There are monthly contests where people fold (under their normal name still) but provides extra "compensation" to a few lucky individuals. This competition is open for any one as long as they do 1 Work Unit (WU) so more people fuld during this time since many users on this forum Game also and cant fold 24/7. there are also regularly monthly prizes to those who fold XXX amount. there are differnt levels with differnt $$ prizes.

the CC has alot more give aways from donations of other members and from the forum Admin.

If you have any questions keep asking and we will keep answering.


----------



## Magus2727

I am not sure about how Stanford keeps logs, there may have been a person along time ago that folded so they still have something on it.

This link goes to me but this is a better place to use to see your stats...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503430

You can put in your user name and see that there is nothing there.

Do you have the client all set up already and installed or have you not downloaded it yet. There are some great setup threads on here. I will find some.

Are you running Windows, Linux....

Edit: Looks like Windows 7...

here is a link on how to set up your Graphics Card to fold...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-client.html

here is a link to set up your CPU...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-windows.html


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


There are monthly contests where people fold (under their normal name still) but provides extra "compensation" to a few lucky individuals. This competition is open for any one as long as they do 1 Work Unit (WU) so more people fuld during this time since many users on this forum Game also and cant fold 24/7. there are also regularly monthly prizes to those who fold XXX amount. there are differnt levels with differnt $$ prizes.

the CC has alot more give aways from donations of other members and from the forum Admin.

If you have any questions keep asking and we will keep answering.


This is all so confusing







The registering part and username thing keeps bugging me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I am not sure about how Stanford keeps logs, there may have been a person along time ago that folded so they still have something on it.

This link goes to me but this is a better place to use to see your stats...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503430

You can put in your user name and see that there is nothing there.

Do you have the client all set up already and installed or have you not downloaded it yet. There are some great setup threads on here. I will find some.

Are you running Windows, Linux....

Edit: Looks like Windows 7...

here is a link on how to set up your Graphics Card to fold...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-client.html

here is a link to set up your CPU...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-windows.html


Oh, thank you very much again. I have my clients set up already. So I guess I just change the username to Tuxi and see what happens







And when the CC begins I just change it back to OCNChimpin and Im all good?


----------



## zodac

Sorry, I'll try and clear things up:

For Folding in general, there's no official sign up. You enter whatever name you want into the folding client, and points are credited to that username.

For the CC (Chimp Challenge; this thread), when you sign up, you enter your OCN name and your folding name. If you don't have a folding name, just enter OCNChimpin (or start folding under a name







).

Does that help? If not, which bit is explained poorly?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Oh, thank you very much again. I have my clients set up already. So I guess I just change the username to Tuxi and see what happens







And when the CC begins I just change it back to OCNChimpin and Im all good?


Yes, that's right.







For some practice, join the April Foldathon.


----------



## Magus2727

All that needs to be done is set up your folding clients for folding under the name you want. give the system a few hours to a day to get your account set up (it will see some one is folding under the name your using and set up every thign automaticaly) you dont need to do any thing with stanford or Extreme Over Clocking (EOC) to set up your account. You do need to Register for the CC so you can be in the drawing for prizes if your wish to participate in that.

If you want to get "Extra" points you do need to set up a password with Stanford's site and they will send you a 128 bit alpha neumeric code that is your password so other people wont fold under your name.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry, I'll try and clear things up:

For Folding in general, there's no official sign up. You enter whatever name you want into the folding client, and points are credited to that username.

For the CC (Chimp Challenge; this thread), when you sign up, you enter your OCN name and your folding name. If you don't have a folding name, just enter OCNChimpin (or start folding under a name







).

Does that help? If not, which bit is explained poorly?


This cleared things out _*A LOT*_.

I ran to a problem with the GPU client now. It uses a lot of my CPU performance and I used those registry files that you posted on the other thread. Is this normal? Also I was running my CPU client and I had set it to run only when computer is idle, my CPU was running at full 100% just a moment ago while I was writing this post. So I shutted down the client and it dropped to about 50% that is caused by the GPU client I presume. Maybe I should just go to sleep and set these clients up again tomorrow


----------



## Magus2727

ATi cards are known with the GPU2 client to use alot of the CPU clock speed when folding if the enviornment elemnts are not changed and added (which it looks like you already did)

The Idle just means that it has the lowet priority so if an aplication is going to run it will take the CPU power it needs with out "idealy" having your computer run slow.

SO if you have the CPU folding you will see 100% load at all times.


----------



## Magus2727

ON a side not a new release should be comming out soon (but I hear its been said that it will come out soon for a while) that will be more friendly to ATi cards.

You shoud restart your computer after you change the enviornment settings...

Did you change them like this? or down load and run the Reg file?

http://www.overclock.net/8390921-post546.html


----------



## slickwilly

I see that some of our members have a Chimp challenge 2009 badge in their sig.

How do I get one? I will be participating in the CC this year.

(edit)
Just noticed I hit 1 million points, got'a love those -smp2 WU's


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


ON a side not a new release should be comming out soon (but I hear its been said that it will come out soon for a while) that will be more friendly to ATi cards.

You shoud restart your computer after you change the enviornment settings...

Did you change them like this? or down load and run the Reg file?

http://www.overclock.net/8390921-post546.html


I ran it.

And you're saying that if I run CPU client it runs at all times? Maybe I'll just leave it folding by nights


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I see that some of our members have a Chimp challenge 2009 badge in their sig.

How do I get one? I will be participating in the CC this year.

(edit)
Just noticed I hit 1 million points, got'a love those -smp2 WU's


They participated in the Chimp Challenge Last year...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I ran it.

And you're saying that if I run CPU client it runs at all times? Maybe I'll just leave it folding by nights










Yes it uses the idle clocks from your CPU. So say you have this running and you open Photo Shop. Photo shop has a higher priority tag on it so it will use the clocks it needs to open and run. this takes the clocks from the SMP/CPU folding program so the CPU client will run slower, while Photoshop should run at the same speed. unless you are doing graphic/CPU intensive appliactions you should not see much of a difference.

There is an option in the adavnce setting to change it, you can put in the % of CPU usage, this I belive does not "fold" back its usage if another program needs it. I have my computer running 24/7 and am on it only a few hours a day and right now with my work load with school I dont do any gaming but more just internet and word processing. both of which do not need a 4 core 3.7Ghz Cpu to run. So I am always running it.

Most people will run it while they are at work, or asleep.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Let's go win again this year you filthy chimps!

I need to get my rigs in order before the challenge jumps off. I've been having nothing but troubles since my Win7 RC expired and I installed Pro. Now, it looks like my 9800GTX has crapped out and I'm down to only one 9600gso.

Irregardless, whatever equipment I can coax into working will be folding for the challenge.


----------



## exileschild

I just used zodac's guide to set up my gpu client. This is my first time folding and hoping to get a little experience before entering into the CC. heh

I won't put up amazing numbers but at least it's a contribution.


----------



## Magus2727

Every little bit will help. What Card do you have?


----------



## repo_man

My mobo is waiting on my doorstep for me back from RMA. I can't wait! I can OC the cpu back up and get to smp'ing it up now.







Woot!


----------



## Galg

Just signed myself up for the CC .

A question on the prizes, it says we must take a screenshot of one WU over 50% to apply for prizes? Does this mean screenshots of the clients must be taken mid way through in case you are put forward for a prize at the end or do you have to "apply" for prizes.

Apologies if I've totally overcomplicated this







.


----------



## prosser13

By the looks of things the names of the winners will be posted up in this thread or a similiar one, and when you send a PM to the appropriate staff member claiming your prize you will have to include a screenshot of the WU running


----------



## xdanisx

How many folded last year?

Does it look like we will have more people than we did last year?


----------



## cory1234

Would I be allowed to use my schools servers to fold?


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Every little bit will help. What Card do you have?


Just got back from an errand, sorry for the delayed response.

I will be running a 9800gtx+ and might add a gtx260 in the mix as well. I'm the type of person that doesn't leave rigs running when not at home.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


ON a side not a new release should be comming out soon (but I hear its been said that it will come out soon for a while) that will be more friendly to ATi cards.


No news on when it might be out, but unlikely it'll improve ATi yields before the CC.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I see that some of our members have a Chimp challenge 2009 badge in their sig.

How do I get one? I will be participating in the CC this year.


We'll only be getting those badges *if we win.* I missed out last year (as did many others), so I want it this year.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I ran it.

And you're saying that if I run CPU client it runs at all times? Maybe I'll just leave it folding by nights










If you're running the SMP client at night only, you're losing a lot of bonus points. The bonus depends on how fast you completed the WU relative to when it was downloaded, so leaving it off for 8+ hours overnight would cripple your PPD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Just signed myself up for the CC .

A question on the prizes, it says we must take a screenshot of one WU over 50% to apply for prizes? Does this mean screenshots of the clients must be taken mid way through in case you are put forward for a prize at the end or do you have to "apply" for prizes.

Apologies if I've totally overcomplicated this







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


By the looks of things the names of the winners will be posted up in this thread or a similiar one, and when you send a PM to the appropriate staff member claiming your prize you will have to include a screenshot of the WU running










^ ^ That most likely.

Though we would rather have the SS during the Chimp Challenge, for the time (I know you can change the time in the BIOS, but we're quite trusting here).


----------



## exileschild

I have two questions regarding HFM.

What is TPF?

My first Work Unit (test) is going under Anonymous. Does that change after I complete my first WU? Used same username as on here.


----------



## zodac

TPF = Time Per Frame.

Is your folding name ("exileschild") entered into the folding client? If is, the points will be credited to that name. HFM _should_ be showing the right name, but it might just be a glitch.


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


TPF = Time Per Frame.

Is your folding name ("exileschild") entered into the folding client? If is, the points will be credited to that name. HFM _should_ be showing the right name, but it might just be a glitch.


Thanks for clearing that up.

Yep, entered exileschild into the gpu client along with 37726, no passkey. This is my first time folding so that might be it. It took me a while to add my username. Just wanted to make sure my next WU gets credited to me.


----------



## Magus2727

make sure to restart the client if its running while you change in the information...


----------



## exileschild

Thanks magus. I didn't expect my card to start folding automatically..thought there was a start-stop button. lol

According to [email protected] it's going to my username.


----------



## Magus2727

Thats a nice/bad thing about the GPU client is it starts up, so If your trying to work on your OC of the card or any thing else you have to remember to go in and either pause it to exit out of it. I am sure there is a way to stop if from starting up auto, but have not looked into it that much.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


Thanks magus. I didn't expect my card to start folding automatically..thought there was a start-stop button. lol

According to [email protected] it's going to my username.










Argh! Don't use the viewer!









It's bad for folding, so go ahead and close it. Now watch this lovely video instead:








YouTube- Simulation of millisecond protein folding: NTL9 (from [email protected])


----------



## Magus2727

The Viewer will slow it down alot! you can tell when you first open it, it will be doing a huge number or iterations and then you will see it drop to 100-200 or so or lower...


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Argh! Don't use the viewer!









It's bad for folding, so go ahead and close it. Now watch this lovely video instead:

YouTube- Simulation of millisecond protein folding: NTL9 (from [email protected])

epic song haha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
The Viewer will slow it down alot! you can tell when you first open it, it will be doing a huge number or iterations and then you will see it drop to 100-200 or so or lower...

I just wanted to see what it was. lol

I saw that note on your guide. Very helpful


----------



## Gen

I think I'm going to join up... I have three machines, one with a Phenom II X2 555 @ 3.8GHz, Athlon II X2 @ 3.5GHz and a Phenom II X4 @ 3.9GHz.

Depending if I can keep this room cool enough will determine how much I can help. If I can keep it under 85*F I'll push all three









Edit: I can also unlock the 555 to a tri-core and push at least 3.4GHz out of it


----------



## zodac

Yay!


----------



## CravinR1

Will a HFM shot showing your name and a 50% completed wu be good enough for the proof or do we need to do something else


----------



## Photograph

Yehaw, I'll put a few GTX 260's to work


----------



## razr7

going to test me system out!! i'm in, and it's spring time too!! should be fun


----------



## CTRLurself

good news bad news:
--My friend will not be getting the Quadro station he's been eye-balling so that is out.
--I do still have that rack server so I'll try to get it up and running.
--My 2.8GHz P4 system is missing a HSF and a case (I might pick up a heat sink cheap and just wire it up on the shelf where it is.
--My AMD 5200+X2 w/ an ATI 2600 should be up and running in my old antec 900 by then to use
--One of my co-workers is throwing in his dual GTX-285s
--I'm trying to convince my boss to let me use a couple of his boxes to fold on.
--I'm bringing a few friends over from [email protected] to help out too.

Can somebody PM me the passkey please?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
Can somebody PM me the passkey please?

you need to PM mortimersnerd for that.
http://www.overclock.net/private.php?do=newpm&u=57993


----------



## hitman1985

shaweeett, i got bodycounts config ready and chucking down points for ocn









so one more i7 920 going for us !


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
shaweeett, i got bodycounts config ready and chucking down points for ocn









so one more i7 920 going for us !

How many PPD does your i7 produce? Trying to compare where my 7500PPD PhII stands









Edit: My 965 is going, working on the 555 now...


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
How many PPD does your i7 produce? Trying to compare where my 7500PPD PhII stands









Mine is currently at stock clocks and HFM shows it at 11,100 ppd.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Mine is currently at stock clocks and HFM shows it at 11,100 ppd.


Well, mine is now showing ~8000PPD, so I guess this PhII isn't doing to bad eh? Between This and the 555 I should be pumping out a decent amount.

I use to have trouble getting [email protected] to work (PPD so low it just wasn't worth it) but ever since I got it working, several months ago, I been wanting to get involved with it more but haven't had the time. This might be the thing to get me into folding more often.


----------



## exileschild

signed up!


----------



## Galg

Whilst we're on the subject of processor PPD's, is it right I'm only getting 7-800 PPD on my Phenom I 9650, stock?

I noticed above Gen said they used to get riduculously low PPD until he got it working correctly? Wandered if I'm suffering from the same thing?

(I'm running the MPICH client btw).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Whilst we're on the subject of processor PPD's, is it right I'm only getting 7-800 PPD on my Phenom I 9650, stock?

I noticed above Gen said they used to get riduculously low PPD until he got it working correctly? Wandered if I'm suffering from the same thing?

(I'm running the MPICH client btw).

Did you follow this guide? If so, check which WU you're folding (Project # or Core). If it's Project 6011-6025, or an GRO-A3 core, then you're fine.

If not, then we've got some work to do. *rolls up sleeves*


----------



## thenailedone

... well decided to get an SMP client going on my Q6600... see if my PPD goes up or not


----------



## zodac

Oh, it will. As long as you get an a3 WU anyway (Project 6011-6025). Are you using HFM?


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, it will. As long as you get an a3 WU anyway (Project 6011-6025). Are you using HFM?


Yup... got a 6015 (showing something like 38000 odd credits worth (assume this with bonus?)


----------



## zodac

Yep, though 38k is a bit high. Not that it's somehting to complain about.


----------



## thenailedone




----------



## zodac

Look at your ETA; 0 seconds!

Bonuses are all time dependent, so if the timing is a bit off, the bonuses can be *huge*.


----------



## 2Luke2

Ok signed up ;P


----------



## zodac




----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look at your ETA; 0 seconds!

Bonuses are all time dependent, so if the timing is a bit off, the bonuses can be *huge*.


lol... ok that makes sense then... monitor was showing 0% 0 for time etc... now credit 2163


----------



## zodac




----------



## stumped

any word on when chimp challenge starts? also, should i wait to change my username to the suggested one here or just set it up that way now?


----------



## b.walker36

Well im in. Havent folded in a while due to mother, no ac, and electric bill. Now i don't live at home, utilities included, and have an ac







. You will get my ps3, my sig rig, and my mac if thats possible.

Well tonights tinkering assignment has been discovered


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
How many PPD does your i7 produce? Trying to compare where my 7500PPD PhII stands









Edit: My 965 is going, working on the 555 now...

on a slow day with smp ~ 9 - 12 k ppd,

on a good day with vmware ~ 26 k ppd


----------



## johnny13oi

Hi, I haven't done GPU folding before only CPU with Boinc software running Rosetta. Can I do both CPU and GPU folding at the same time or is it just better to do GPU? And how fast will the GTX285 fold compared to the Core i7 @3.2Ghz?


----------



## ACHILEE5

The GTX285 gets about 9,500 PPD


----------



## xGTx

Signed up!


----------



## kromar

is there any solution for immense desktop lag when folding on my GPU? i read about old cards having this problem but could nowhere find a solution for the problem... 
my gpu only folds @20% otherwise my machine is unusable:/


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


is there any solution for immense desktop lag when folding on my GPU? i read about old cards having this problem but could nowhere find a solution for the problem... 
my gpu only folds @20% otherwise my machine is unusable:/


What drivers are you running? The older drivers made the clients lag the OS horribly. I haven't had a problem since newer drivers months ago.


----------



## [CyGnus]

196.34 here all is fine


----------



## stumped

i want to setup my rig to start folding for the chimp challenge, but i'm confused on whether or not to set it up with the info on the first page right now, or wait until the chimp challenge to enter that info. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Darkknight512

Wow, my card gets pretty toasty when folding, just burnt my finger a bit on my GPU heatsink.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


i want to setup my rig to start folding for the chimp challenge, but i'm confused on whether or not to set it up with the info on the first page right now, or wait until the chimp challenge to enter that info. any help is appreciated.


Go ahead and set it up to fold under whatever username you choose. Team number will still be the same. Then, about two or three days before the CC switch your username.


----------



## stumped

ok, thanks!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Go ahead and set it up to fold under whatever username you choose. Team number will still be the same. Then, about two or three days before the CC switch your username.


Indeed! This will also give you time to make sure everything is A-OK and do any overclocking/tinkering you want to.


----------



## Ovlovian

I'm so glad I've gone from 1k to nearly 5k ppd. I'll be ready for CC!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


I'm so glad I've gone from 1k to nearly 5k ppd. I'll be ready for CC!


Is that just for the gpu? Do you have the CPU folding? If not you should! That 8400 will rock SMP


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


What drivers are you running? The older drivers made the clients lag the OS horribly. I haven't had a problem since newer drivers months ago.


seems it lagged because i did not have all the "new shiny aero features" activated... testing @100% now without any lag. seems a bit strange that i get no lag when the system needs more gpu power to display the desktop and stuff


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


seems it lagged because i did not have all the "new shiny aero features" activated... testing @100% now without any lag. seems a bit strange that i get no lag when the system needs more gpu power to display the desktop and stuff 


That IS extremely odd.









Oh well, glad to hear you got it solved mate!


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Is that just for the gpu? Do you have the CPU folding? If not you should! That 8400 will rock SMP

I have it SMP folding but because of whatever is going on with the servers I've been getting mostly AMBER WU. No A3 etc.

Even then for whatever reason my CPU isn't folding very quickly at all.

( -smp -advmethods -verbosity 9 -forceasm)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


any word on when chimp challenge starts? also, should i wait to change my username to the suggested one here or just set it up that way now?


CC starts early May; most probably the 5th, but it hasn't been decided.

If you intend to fold outside of the CC (like the April Foldathon) you can enter in your own name (OCN name or another one of your choice). Then you change the names on the client to OCNChimpin just before the CC starts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


Well im in. Havent folded in a while due to mother, no ac, and electric bill. Now i don't live at home, utilities included, and have an ac







. You will get my ps3, my sig rig, and my mac if thats possible.

Well tonights tinkering assignment has been discovered










Yep, Macs are included.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


Hi, I haven't done GPU folding before only CPU with Boinc software running Rosetta. Can I do both CPU and GPU folding at the same time or is it just better to do GPU? And how fast will the GTX285 fold compared to the Core i7 @3.2Ghz?


The GTX 285 gets 9-10k PPD, while the i7 can get either 12-13k on SMP, or 25k on -bigadv (though you'd need to raise your OC for -bigadv).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


I have it SMP folding but because of whatever is going on with the servers I've been getting mostly AMBER WU. No A3 etc.

Even then for whatever reason my CPU isn't folding very quickly at all.

( -smp -advmethods -verbosity 9 -forceasm)


Give it a shot again; there've been less AMBERs around in the last day or so. Maybe reinstall the client while you're at it, just to be sure?


----------



## Ovlovian

It's currently folding an AMBER WU. 2 hours before completion.


----------



## zodac

Never mind me then.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









Never mind me then.


We'll figure it out before CC


----------



## Gen

OK, all three of my machines are folding, I'm going to have a battle with the heat though







Three machines in a little 9x11' room with not so great AC is going to make it tough.

My setup at the moment is:
Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.9GHz, NB @ 2400MHz (will probably increase NB to 2600)
Phenom II X2 555 @ 3.6GHz, NB @ 2600MHz (couldn't unlock at all, seems I did once







)
Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.5GHz, NB @ 2500MHz

I'll sign up this evening sometime and then I'll be set


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Yay, CPU SMP for folding box is humming along perfectly. OC'd cards and testing for 24 hr stability.


----------



## zodac

Good news make me smile.


----------



## airplaneman

Just overclocked and started folding on my laptop's 260M, will start SMP folding as well.
Might started SMP folding on my secondary rig as well.


----------



## felipeanon

Folding


----------



## Magus2727

Got 5 other clients set up and will test them out tonight... also looking at getting a second 5770 in a few days.


----------



## hli53194

Every little bit counts, right? Count me in as well.


----------



## werds

I R IN!!!!

So should I get the chimpin passkey now or just wait till we get the date and switch over the folding info at that time?


----------



## K3VL4R

I signed up for this and have made a thread for anyone who wants to try out my preconfigured folding folder for the OCNChimpin if they have an ATI X2 card here:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...2-folding.html


----------



## smoke12291

Just signed up









I'll switch my client over about a week before may as I am barely at my computer anymore









Let's win this again OCN!


----------



## Mygaffer

OK, I think I want to start doing this and help OCN win, since I spend so much time on this forum and really like the community. I have some questions though.

First, I have a few things I can fold on. I have my current rig, which is my sig rig, which means the 4890 and the Core i7. If fold on on my main rig though won't it be very slow to use? Or would I only fold while not using it?

Also, I have a secondary rig that is not up and running right now but could be easily. It is an e8400 based system. I have a few Nvidia cards I can throw in it, a 9400GT or an 8600GT. I could set that up somewhere out of the way and fold on it 24/7.

Where do we track how well we are doing, who are we competing against, and why?

Thanks in advance for answering my questions.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


OK, I think I want to start doing this and help OCN win, since I spend so much time on this forum and really like the community. I have some questions though.

First, I have a few things I can fold on. I have my current rig, which is my sig rig, which means the 4890 and the Core i7. If fold on on my main rig though won't it be very slow to use? Or would I only fold while not using it?

Also, I have a secondary rig that is not up and running right now but could be easily. It is an e8400 based system. I have a few Nvidia cards I can throw in it, a 9400GT or an 8600GT. I could set that up somewhere out of the way and fold on it 24/7.

Where do we track how well we are doing, who are we competing against, and why?

Thanks in advance for answering my questions.


In my experience I don't notice a lag when folding and using my PC. I fold on my gpu's 24/7 (though I don't game either. You will need to pause the clients or shut them down to game in most cases).

Most of us use Extreme Overclocking.com to track stats. You can see the stats for the OCNChimpin account here.

Last year there were 8 teams involve (if i recall correctly). Teams a forums, like us. EVGA's forum was on last year, as well as Maximum PC. The Chimp Challenge is simply a friendly contest every year to see which forums can put up the most PPD points. We race to a set value (was 20 million points last year) and the winner gets bragging rights.


----------



## E_man

signed up. How long do these things last about? I know you said a certain point value, but is there a general length they last too?


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
signed up. How long do these things last about? I know you said a certain point value, but is there a general length they last too?

For us it'll last until we hit 20million








Last year we did it in what, 5 days?


----------



## Akomplice209

just seeing people's signatures "A Call to Arms - Chimp Challenge May 2010 OCN vs The World" got me all pumped lol


----------



## DUNC4N

In


----------



## Galg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did you follow this guide? If so, check which WU you're folding (Project # or Core). If it's Project 6011-6025, or an GRO-A3 core, then you're fine.

If not, then we've got some work to do. *rolls up sleeves*


Will check when I get home this evening to see what my client is doing and let you know!


----------



## KaC Smith

I'm frustrated that O won't be able to use my ATI cards during the CC. Wish GPU3 came out







Looks like I'll only be putting up ~10K per day with bonus unless I buy some new ram and increase my OC in time.


----------



## Ovlovian

Add -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700 and -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700
To your 2 instances of GPU2 client.


----------



## Eldin

How do I get the " N33dz moar PPD 4 chimpin!!" thingy?


----------



## tlkamps

My new folding rig I put together. Now I just need one more GTX 260 and I have to make two dummy plugs since I only have one monitor and two computers lol

Can't wait for this to get started


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlkamps*


pic...

My new folding rig I put together. Now I just need one more GTX 260 and I have to make two dummy plugs since I only have one monitor and two computers lol

Can't wait for this to get started










Welcome aboard.

If your two computers are close to each other you could use a KVM switch. Or if your monitor has two inputs (VGA/DVI) you could have one connected to each GPU.

EDIT: I think you are the 400th person to sign up. Thats great!


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


Add -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700 and -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700
To your 2 instances of GPU2 client.


I can get them to run, but it slows my SMP to almost a non-existant crawl, and I loose the~7500 w/ bonus from that. My cards only put out about 5000/day combined.

I did figure out the cpu affinity and I get a better ppd when I set the gpus to their own cores and run the smp on only 2 cores, but as soon as the gpus get new work units the affinity resets and my smp crawls, so I've found myself to be more efficient with just running the smp and my GT 220 as a GPU which puts out about 2200/day


----------



## Galg

Hmm, Appears I am running an A3 core for Project 6023 but still only getting 7-800 PPD from my processor? Are the original phenom's that bad at folding or have I set something up wrong here? :/

PS - Is there a way to get into the advanced settings on the MPICH client without re-installing it?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Hmm, Appears I am running an A3 core for Project 6023 but still only getting 7-800 PPD from my processor? Are the original phenom's that bad at folding or have I set something up wrong here? :/

PS - Is there a way to get into the advanced settings on the MPICH client without re-installing it?

did you run it with the _-configonly_ flag ?

that should give you all options available for the client your running


----------



## mortimersnerd

Keep those sign-ups coming and ready the rigs. If we unite as a team like we did last year we can take the title again.

Lets go team!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaC Smith*


I can get them to run, but it slows my SMP to almost a non-existant crawl, and I loose the~7500 w/ bonus from that. My cards only put out about 5000/day combined.

I did figure out the cpu affinity and I get a better ppd when I set the gpus to their own cores and run the smp on only 2 cores, but as soon as the gpus get new work units the affinity resets and my smp crawls, so I've found myself to be more efficient with just running the smp and my GT 220 as a GPU which puts out about 2200/day


Try using these variables.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Hmm, Appears I am running an A3 core for Project 6023 but still only getting 7-800 PPD from my processor? Are the original phenom's that bad at folding or have I set something up wrong here? :/

PS - Is there a way to get into the advanced settings on the MPICH client without re-installing it?


Are you still using Fahmon? If so, check the SMP Guide again for information on how to set up HFM.


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Hmm, Appears I am running an A3 core for Project 6023 but still only getting 7-800 PPD from my processor? Are the original phenom's that bad at folding or have I set something up wrong here? :/

PS - Is there a way to get into the advanced settings on the MPICH client without re-installing it?


Also, you should try to OC your processor. Not gonna get many points from a 2.3Ghz OC.

If it still doesn't help there is a CPU PPD database and you should see what you should be getting(more than likely with bonus) on there.


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Try using these variables.










I'll run it overnight and see what I get.

Should I be running that with the cpu affinity's set or not? because I can't keep manually setting the gpus when they finish WU's


----------



## zodac

You can use SetPriority to set a profile. It does Priority, but I can't remember about Affinity, but give it a shot.


----------



## Galg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are you still using Fahmon? If so, check the SMP Guide again for information on how to set up HFM.










Still using FahMon at the moment but will change to HFM if you reccommend that over FahMon.

Just in the process of O/C'ing my processor as we speak to see if I can up my PPD somewhat!


----------



## ndoggfromhell

I'm in... 3 Quadcores and a Dual Core for the win!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Still using FahMon at the moment but will change to HFM if you reccommend that over FahMon.

Just in the process of O/C'ing my processor as we speak to see if I can up my PPD somewhat!

Reason for HFM is because Fahmon doesn't include the bonus points you get from a3 WUs, so the PPD seems very low. HFM will show the actually PPD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell* 
I'm in... 3 Quadcores and a Dual Core for the win!


----------



## xlastshotx

Im in


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Anybody think we got a shot this year? Last year we came out blazing... but this year EVGA is pumping out 9m ppd while we are at about 3m.


----------



## Magus2727

Who knows... We need to give it the best we can. I have 5 other machines that I can set up and get running for the Challenge, for a total of 10 Workstations, and my computer. There are many other who fold just for the CC.


----------



## zodac

If we can get 100% of all folders, and extra OCN members to fold too, we'll stand a good chance. Since many Evga members are there for the EvgaBucks, they won't be as active on the forums.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Do we know how many points we have to do yet?


----------



## zodac

Nothing confirmed as of yet. You'll all be notified as soon as we know.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Do we know how many points we have to do yet?

1 Billion


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
1 Billion

You stop misleading decent folders.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
1 Billion

That would be one long Challenge...


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
1 Billion


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You stop misleading decent folders.









I think we'd have a shot at that actually... the more points it takes, the longer it will take. The longer it will take, the less likely people are (from eVGA, at least) to stay involved.

I'm working out an agreement with a friend of mine - I'm building him a 930 rig with the understanding that his burn-in testing is the Chimp Challenge. Now if only he'd by a 4x Classy and 4x 480s...


----------



## Magus2727

forgot that eVGA gives you "points" toward purchases baised on your folding efforts.... If i actualy got any thing in return to my folding I dont think I would switch over....


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
forgot that eVGA gives you "points" toward purchases baised on your folding efforts.... If i actualy got any thing in return to my folding I dont think I would switch over....

That's what we're kinda hoping on, that people won't want to lose their points so won't switch over for the CC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You stop misleading decent folders.









Mwhahahaha!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Yes, a lot of members fold for EVGA to get the savings on GPUs. Last year they had more ppd going into the CC and we won. I would like to see that happen again and with our current preparations I believe it is very possible. They have a large lead in points over us but if we come together as a team like we did last year we can win this. Don't think we will easily win, don't get relaxed, we will need to fight hard.

We can't let last year look like a fluke with "beginners luck". We need to fully prepare and make every client count. An army of 100 members is much stronger than a single folder with 100GPUs. We don't have an amazing power folder on our team this year but we have the full membership of OCN to convince that this is a good cause, both for the research and the team.


----------



## zodac

Hear hear!


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yes, a lot of members fold for EVGA to get the savings on GPUs. Last year they had more ppd going into the CC and we won. I would like to see that happen again and with our current preparations I believe it is very possible. They have a large lead in points over us but if we come together as a team like we did last year we can win this. Don't think we will easily win, don't get relaxed, we will need to fight hard.

We can't let last year look like a fluke with "beginners luck". We need to fully prepare and make every client count. An army of 100 members is much stronger than a single folder with 100GPUs. We don't have an amazing power folder on our team this year but we have the full membership of OCN to convince that this is a good cause, both for the research and the team.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## the last man

I'm in! been folding for 20 hours straight so far, I guess its a good start.


----------



## zodac

Cool.









Are you following this guide?


----------



## Kaldari

Do one of you folding editors know about how many people are in the 1,000,000/month drawing on average?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Do one of you folding editors know about how many people are in the 1,000,000/month drawing on average?


Not an editor but....

Looking at past winners it only looks like there are 2-4 people that fall in that group.

Edit: 1,000,000 / 31 days = over 32K PPD on average if folding all day, out of the to 20 producers on EOC there are 18 that fall in that category

Edit2: Never mind./..


----------



## the last man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Cool.









Are you following this guide?


I do believe I followed that guide to set it up last night, how will I know if I set it up correctly? On the [email protected] website it is registering me as on the OCN team.


----------



## Kaldari

Yeah, I noticed the small pool too. But I just know it takes about 33k PPD average for the month, and saw that upwards of 15 people have that 24-hour average right now. I guess most of them just don't sustain that all month.

Well that's going up to 3-5 people in a few weeks.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Do one of you folding editors know about how many people are in the 1,000,000/month drawing on average?


We had 15 in March, and only 7 in January.


----------



## Kaldari

At that trend, we'll have 60 1,000,000+ folders in May.

I kid.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


At that trend, we'll have 60 1,000,000+ folders in May.

I kid.


I do not believe we will have monthly folding prizes in May due to the CC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Do one of you folding editors know about how many people are in the 1,000,000/month drawing on average?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Not an editor but....

Looking at past winners it only looks like there are 2-4 people that fall in that group.

Edit: 1,000,000 / 31 days = over 32K PPD on average if folding all day, out of the to 20 producers on EOC there are 18 that fall in that category

Edit2: Never mind./..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Yeah, I noticed the small pool too. But I just know it takes about 33k PPD average for the month, and saw that upwards of 15 people have that 24-hour average right now. I guess most of them just don't sustain that all month.

Well that's going up to 3-5 people in a few weeks.










Give Mort a PM if you need to know (and if he doesn't reply), or Markt. I believe they're the men in charge of the monthly draw.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the last man*


I do believe I followed that guide to set it up last night, how will I know if I set it up correctly? On the [email protected] website it is registering me as on the OCN team.


You're using HFM to monitor the client right? If so, what is the Project number of the WU you're currently folding? If it's 6011-6025 or 6040, you've set it up properly.


----------



## Magus2727

Either more people have picked up extra i7's or people are folding again... Heck I am lucky if I get 10K PPD, it will take me till Aug from the fancy chart on EOC till i hit 1M points, let alone do it in one day. With the $$ prize each month and the small pool the likely hood of wining is quite high, it may even cover cost of energy...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Either more people have picked up extra i7's or people are folding again... Heck I am lucky if I get 10K PPD, it will take me till Aug from the fancy chart on EOC till i hit 1M points, let alone do it in one day. With the $$ prize each month and the small pool the likely hood of wining is quite high, it may even cover cost of energy...

In the past we have had it where 4 or 5 people where randomized for two winners. I remember one of the months two people one it and the next month there were only two others so they won it.

The team is picking up pace back to where it should be, lets keep this up.


----------



## Magus2727

on this topic... what about the # of people in the 100,000 Point group? also if you qualify for the higher group can you possibly win at a lower level? tyring to get my likely hood of wining...


----------



## the last man

You're using HFM to monitor the client right? If so, what is the Project number of the WU you're currently folding? If it's 6011-6025 or 6040, you've set it up properly.[/QUOTE]

Under the Project (Run, Clone, Gen) it says: P5744 (R4, C101, G324) that what you are talking about, if so I guess I don't have it set up correctly.


----------



## WhiteCrane

Wait... so my 4870x2 is faster than my PS3's cell CPU for folding? Any chance of me wasting the electricity to run the PS3 24/7 for the contest just went out the window.

[email protected] CPU client needs, in my opinion to be tweaked a bit. My netbook is incapable of quick browsing when its running. I dont understand why they dont make [email protected] completely cease all activities when the user needs the CPU's power for something else. When im streaming video, it should know to stop.


----------



## Pheatton

Just signed up. Running this on my work PC 24/7 and PS3 when Im at home.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
on this topic... what about the # of people in the 100,000 Point group? also if you qualify for the higher group can you possibly win at a lower level? tyring to get my likely hood of wining...

Yes, if there are 200 people that get in the 100,000+, which it was about last month, I randomize a number from 1 - 200 so the top folder could win the 100k+ prize.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane* 
Wait... so my 4870x2 is faster than my PS3's cell CPU for folding? Any chance of me wasting the electricity to run the PS3 24/7 for the contest just went out the window.

[email protected] CPU client needs, in my opinion to be tweaked a bit. My netbook is incapable of quick browsing when its running. I dont understand why they dont make [email protected] completely cease all activities when the user needs the CPU's power for something else. When im streaming video, it should know to stop.

Every client is important for the competition. Thats 1,000ppd that will help us win. Don't worry about efficiency for the competition, it will only be a few days long - use everything you have to fold.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

woot 403 people signed up so far


----------



## Ovlovian

The more people, even with old systems that are terrible folders, the quicker we all finish! Fold till you drop!


----------



## mdbsat

In


----------



## mortimersnerd

I was taking a look around the other forums that are preparing for the CC. [H] doesn't want EVGA to win, lets see if we can make that happen.

I would also like to remind everyone to be sportsmanlike in comments both on this forum and others. Everyone can see what you post, don't post something that will create issues.

Overclockers.com thread
EVGA thread
CPC/bit-tech thread


----------



## elson

I will help during the competition.


----------



## Futuredrifter

In it to win it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Anyone having issues with folding should take a look at the Helping Hands Group (link in sig) because we have this:


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

cute pic. i will definately go there when i need help


----------



## mortimersnerd

I would like to thank Gill.. for the support from the BOINC team in this competition! In time, if they have a similar competition I'm sure many of us would show our support.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

whats going on in the thread at [H] i sense some hostility between [H] members regarding last years CC the last page on that thread is interesting.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
whats going on in the thread at [H] i sense some hostility between [H] members regarding last years CC the last page on that thread is interesting.

They got beat pretty bad last year...


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i think we should try to get AtlasFolder to join ocn for the cc


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im in got my 8800gt and 5870 both working now might use my q6600 if its cool enugh when it starts.


----------



## kaxel

Where can we see the stats and the rankings of the teams?


----------



## Ovlovian

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## darkninja

Sign me up please







Lets give them what for.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i think we should try to get AtlasFolder to join ocn for the cc


Nitteo sold a lot of his stuff to AtlasFolder right? Maybe Nitteo can call in a favour.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


Where can we see the stats and the rankings of the teams?


There's a list of teams stats here. Last year we had a graph with points updates during the CC, so we'll probably have something similar this year.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja*


Sign me up please







Lets give them what for.










That's the spirit.


----------



## thenailedone

:/ I have to say that for a competition that is supposed to start in a month or less it is kind of silly that there has been no official date yet... Seems a bit half baked IMO


----------



## zodac

We didn't get the date until mid-April last year either, IIRC. In fact, I'm not even sure who runs this thing. I think there was a member called bigtoyota (or something similar) who came and invited us, but not sure who he represented.

Wow, I should really go find out...


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ge-2009-a.html


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Just signed up for the CC! I'll be folding on my 9600gt/e5200 and 8800gts(g80)SLI/7750BE (assuming it's put back together next week). I've also got my gtx260 SLI/[email protected] I'll fold on part time.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ge-2009-a.html









Yep, that's the guy I was thinking of. He posted on April the 21st; less than 2 weeks before the CC started, so I'd expect the official word to come around about that time again.

Cheers for the thread.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 
Just signed up for the CC! I'll be folding on my 9600gt/e5200 and 8800gts(g80)SLI/7750BE (assuming it's put back together next week). I've also got my gtx260 SLI/[email protected] I'll fold on part time.

Nice line up. You should be pumping out a fair bit of PPD there.


----------



## Tator Tot

I have to contribute where I can.

With any luck, I should have a new PSU showing up soon so I can put my 7750BE & HD5770 on the fold.


----------



## jck

If I would have known i was gonna get into folding, I'd have stacked a couple 4-slot PCI-e boards with 9800GTs.

I'm too broke now to do it, and regret spending the money I did on my gaming rig instead of making 2 uber folding rigs.

Oh well. I'll sign up later. Right now, I am too occupied with work, possibly moving states, etc.


----------



## jigglylizard

I will participate as much as I can afford to (power cost and noise







)

I will try to set up SMP for CPU (Q6600 at 3.2ghz) and Multi-GPU 2x5770.


----------



## zodac

Good choices.









Signup in the main post while you're here, and you'll get a PM to remind you of the CC before it starts.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Good choices.









Signup in the main post while you're here, and you'll get a PM to remind you of the CC before it starts.









Ok I'll do taht. I'm kind of intimidated by the long post for multi-gpu client and having to trick the gpu into thinking its plugged in but I'll give it a try. I have a few days off next week lol


----------



## zodac

If you use the -forcegpu ati_r700 flag (which you do, since the 5 series GPUs won't fold without them), I don't think you need dummy plugs.

So it's just a case of copying the [email protected] folders and shortcuts, and adding the -gpu 0/-gpu 1 flags.


----------



## Dobbie

I`ll join the call. Hopefully though I`ll be able to hit the 1 mil mark before it starts.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

I'm in







Stopped folding since my 8800 GTX decided to fail again, I'll try to oven bake fix it before May for more points for the team


----------



## maximus7651000

I'm in. I'll be GPU folding on the GTX260 I use for Team Rough Riders and probably fold with my Tri-Fire set up as well.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you use the -forcegpu ati_r700 flag (which you do, since the 5 series GPUs won't fold without them), I don't think you need dummy plugs.

So it's just a case of copying the [email protected] folders and shortcuts, and adding the -gpu 0/-gpu 1 flags.










Great news! I was about to go buy some resistors on my lunch (that has to be the nerdiest thing ever) as explained by Cyber Druid. I will test it out very soon with the flags!


----------



## Psycho666

well...just signed up...
let's see how fast we can win this thing


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
For us it'll last until we hit 20million








Last year we did it in what, 5 days?

Ah, thanks


----------



## jck

If I can get everything optimized before the CC starts, I might well be able to put as many as 4 laptops, 6 PCs, 6 GPUs (4 nvidia...darn me for buying 2 5850s! lol)....

I just don't want to fold with all that gear and only get 18k ppd cause i don't have it tuned. I need bang for the buck if my electric bill is gonna go up another $80 next month.

I had to get a new car, so I am pretty broke every month now


----------



## zodac

It should only be a week long at most. So maybe cut back a bit around the Foldathon this month (which isn't like other Foldathons where we try and produce as much as possible; this month is just for testing and tweaking clients), and then stop folding for a few days after the CC.

Should make up for any increases.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It should only be a week long at most. So maybe cut back a bit around the Foldathon this month (which isn't like other Foldathons where we try and produce as much as possible; this month is just for testing and tweaking clients), and then stop folding for a few days after the CC.

Should make up for any increases.









Yeah, that would.

Biggest thing is...time to tune.

Plus, my gaming/sig rig is down right now. Lost the 4-drive RAID 10...and all the apps/downloads I had on it...so, I'm re-downloading, reinstalling, tearing out bad registry entries manually, etc.

This time, I make sure to backup the WHOLE machine.









*sigh*


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

is there anything i can adjust to get the most points for the CC beside for OCing?


----------



## zodac

Besides OCing, put the priority of the FahCore_a3 (or whichever one you have for SMP) up to "Above Normal" or "High" and don't use your computer anymore.


----------



## jck

What about laptops, Zodac?

Should I run the VMware SMP since Windows services might swindle CPU time from the Windows SMP client?

I got 1 Vista laptop, and 1 win 7 laptop. Both are Core 2 Duo. Wondering what would be most efficient.


----------



## zodac

I think you'd be better off with the SMP client. VMwares are a little bit unstable at times, and the a3 WUs aren't affected by background processes/services as much as the older WUs.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think you'd be better off with the SMP client. VMwares are a little bit unstable at times, and the a3 WUs aren't affected by background processes/services as much as the older WUs.


Hm. That laptop last night I setup on Windows SMP. "-smp 2"ed it. 95%ed the CPUs. it's got (i think) an E8400 Core 2 Duo CPU in the laptop. I put it in high performance mode on AC power.

Still was taking 51 mins per percent. Is that about right? Or am I doing something wrong? Seemed awful slow to me.









Any tips?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

how many points can expect from my sigged cpu?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Hm. That laptop last night I setup on Windows SMP. "-smp 2"ed it. 95%ed the CPUs. it's got (i think) an E8400 Core 2 Duo CPU in the laptop. I put it in high performance mode on AC power.

Still was taking 51 mins per percent. Is that about right? Or am I doing something wrong? Seemed awful slow to me.









Any tips?


Nah, dual cores are pretty slow. For duals cores, TPF isn't that helpful though. If your PPD is 1.4-2.5k, then it's fine.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


how many points can expect from my sigged cpu?


Quad core @ 2.2Ghz would give ~4.5k PPD. You can get up to 7/8k if you can OC it.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

the oc for the cpu is a waste, unfourtunately. maybe ill se tit up to fold


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, dual cores are pretty slow. For duals cores, TPF isn't that helpful though. If your PPD is 1.4-2.5k, then it's fine.










At 1 percent every 51 mins, that means...4 days to do one download.

If it's a 1800point WU, that's 450 ppd.









That's my dual core PC (Athlon 64 x2 5600+) i think takes 20-some or 30-some mins...and that's un OCed and stuff.

Just seems something's wrong. That newer dual core Intel I would think would be faster.









Maybe I'm just folding ignorant. Probably is more likely.


----------



## zodac

Haha, I read that so badly; 51 mins is pretty terrible.









Is it an a3 WU?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Haha, I read that so badly; 51 mins is pretty terrible.









Is it an a3 WU?

No. I think it was FahCore_a1, if I remember right. And, I downloaded the latest 6.29 MPICH SMP client from Stanford last night too. So, it's all new.

I am just baffled by it.


----------



## zodac

Well if you get an a3 with 51 mins/%, I'll be very sad.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well if you get an a3 with 51 mins/%, I'll be very sad.

Ah. You know something I don't.

Are a1's harder to process because of the older algorithm? if I get the thing to get an a2 or a3, it will work faster?

See, I don't know any of these things...I am King Gimpy of Foldlandia!!


----------



## zodac

Well, I never folded a1s on the SMP client (could never get GPU to work nicely with it, and wasn't worth it for 150 PPD), so I have no idea of the scale for each %.

But I do know a3s, and I would have thought a laptop CPU similar to an E8400 would at least perform as well as my Pent D.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, I never folded a1s on the SMP client (could never get GPU to work nicely with it, and wasn't worth it for 150 PPD), so I have no idea of the scale for each %.

But I do know a3s, and I would have thought a laptop CPU similar to an E8400 would at least perform as well as my Pent D.

Yeah. You'd think. I'll get the spec on the laptop tonight. I think it should run faster too.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Just signed aboard. Folding right now under my own name and just waiting for May to come around.

VW


----------



## SniperXX

I signed up the other day. I should hopefully have my new rig by then so my sig rig can sit and fold.


----------



## Magus2727

Well Gigabyte has released the latest BIOS for my board and has support for the new Phenom II X6. Good thing I held off buying a second video card, I think a 6 core will put more PPD then another Ari card. Wonder in the X6 can run -bigavd Wu's....


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well Gigabyte has released the latest BIOS for my board and has support for the new Phenom II X6. Good thing I held off buying a second video card, I think a 6 core will put more PPD then another Ari card. Wonder in the X6 can run -bigavd Wu's....


Good question about the bigavd. Oh and what the heck are you folding on?! You're doing some impressive points!


----------



## Magus2727

MWahahaha my secret wepons... I have my sig rig going 24/7 and 5 other AMD Dual core CPU's running smp clients in linux... I have 5 more computers waiting to fold for the CC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well Gigabyte has released the latest BIOS for my board and has support for the new Phenom II X6. Good thing I held off buying a second video card, I think a 6 core will put more PPD then another Ari card. Wonder in the X6 can run -bigavd Wu's....


I know someone over at FF was folding -bigadv on an i7 (with -smp 6). He was getting some bonus points, but I think he was running 24/7.

Now, I can't say for certain that it'll work; the client might need to recognise 8 cores before it downloads a -bigadv WU, regardless of how many cores it uses. Guess we won't find out until you try it.


----------



## slickwilly

I am doing the -smp on a Q9550 @ stock (2.8ghz.) time for 1% 6 min. 29 seconds

I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R coming and hope to get my CO stepping quad to at least 3.6ghz. more if it will do it
3.6 drops my 1% time's down to 5 minutes

I want to be able to finish 3 A3's a day that will get me the bonus points at least once a week

(edit) 
I am also folding GPU2 on my 285 and it seems to have no affect on the -smp client


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I am doing the -smp on a Q9550 @ stock (2.8ghz.) time for 1% 6 min. 29 seconds

I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R coming and hope to get my CO stepping quad to at least 3.6ghz. more if it will do it
3.6 drops my 1% time's down to 5 minutes

*I want to be able to finish 3 A3's a day that will get me the bonus points at least once a week*


I don't think you understood the system correctly (which is good, because your system is _horrible_).

Once you finish 10 WUs, you get bonus points for *all* WUs afterwards (unless you have less than 80% success rate). So in 3 and a bit days, you'll get a huge PPD boost/


----------



## mark205

In for this! Just started folding this week and I have 2 machines I can run full time for the comp


----------



## zodac

430 signups.


----------



## TheOcelot

So, I got everything worked out and I can compete! But on the registration, it says [email protected] username(not OCNChimpin), if you dont have one what do you say?


----------



## jck

I checked my HP laptop:
Intel P8400 2.26GHz Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM

Windows SMP folding FAHCore_a1 unit mins/%: about 51 mins
3GB dedicated under Windows Vista x64 Home Premium

My dual core folding rig: Athlon x2 5600+, 8GB RAM (6GB dedicated to folding SMP) under XP x64 Pro

Mins/%: about 25 mins

I'm starting to think the Vista folding is not the best









Any advice any of you folding gurus can give me to get better speed in the laptop? It's one of the two laptops I want to use in the CC. I still gotta sign-up. lol









Thanks in advance for any help. I'll check tomorrow morning.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


So, I got everything worked out and I can compete! But on the registration, it says [email protected] username(not OCNChimpin), if you dont have one what do you say?


You can create your own if you plan on folding before or after the CC. While you are folding for the CC you need to enter OCNChimpin. Capitalization is important here.

If you create your own name you can check to see if anyone is using it here.  Just fill in the name you want and click search. BTW no one is using TheOcelot.


----------



## Tattoo

Signed up! I used to Fold for Pimprig, a few years back, and after a fresh install and Pimprig kinda dying out, I forgot about it. Thanks to the email I received today about the challenge, I'm back in! Now to go find someone to answer my new questions!


----------



## hessmo

sweet stuff, sign me up


----------



## Iggy0828

I would like to participate


----------



## chatch15117

My 470 is coming in TOMORROW!!! I'm ready to start folding for ocnchimpin!


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
My 470 is coming in TOMORROW!!! I'm ready to start folding for ocnchimpin!

You better let us know how these new beasts fold!


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
You better let us know how these new beasts fold!

Sub this... http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7076...-have-yet.html

I'll have PPD in there


----------



## Drin

If the rampage extreme III is released by the time the challenge starts (and I can finish building my rig by then) I'd be more than happy to help out.

An idea for an incentive that might possibly entice people to sign up and fold for us would be a SC2 beta key. They can be obtained for free and fairly easily (many members here have given them out as freebies) while still being highly sought after. In fact I think we had many new members register just to ask for one, in the sc2 friends invite beta thread in the news section. Might get some of them to fold if one was up for grabs.

If I get another friend invite I'll donate it, and hopefully some other members may as well.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
Sub this... http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7076...-have-yet.html

I'll have PPD in there









Subbed.


----------



## Blitz6804

Last year I did it unofficially. This year, I actually signed up; but PLEASE do not expect me to put that Avy up as mine... it creeps me out.


----------



## ipod4ever

Sign me up.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I'm in 
got a lot of Pentium 4 pc's I'm setting up for Folding, all running Linux DSL! (if possible)


----------



## xxxitrxxx

I'm in. Looking forward to contributing!


----------



## clbkdaz

Yep...I'll jump back in for the Chimp. I can handle a month of massive electricity.


----------



## Thumper

I signed up through the link.

Hopefully by the time it starts I will have added an E6550 and a Q9450 that I have laying around to my farm. That will bring me to 15 steady clients after I swap around my video cards (currently have a 8600GT doing nothing in a Linux machine).


----------



## PimpYo

Just got the email, starting now (i7 920 @ 4.2GHz + GTX 280 + GTX 280 + GTS 250)


----------



## PimpYo

when does the competition go until?

Does the [email protected] client by default use all available GPUs?


----------



## pez

Will probably sign up. Don't remember how to set up [email protected] with Crossfire.


----------



## Darkknight512

Umm, does the email mark the start or just a warning, the first post still says beginning of May.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Umm, does the email mark the start or just a warning, the first post still says beginning of May.


The competition starts the beginning of May. The email is to let the inactive members, or those who don't visit the folding forum, about the competition. If you signed up for the competition you will receive a reminder PM when you need to switch over.


----------



## PimpYo

So dont start folding until May?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PimpYo*


So dont start folding until May?


You can start folding now, under your own username or OCNChimpin, but the competition doesn't start until the beginning of May.


----------



## MikersSU

Signed up!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

In, but I can only fold during the day when my PC is on (parents don't like when my PC is on 24/7 -- they know the extremes of my PC, and don't want an extremes energy bill... yes, I know I am saying extremes instead of extreme, but it is to the extremes!).


----------



## esocid

Signed myself up. Thanks for coming into the linux forum zodac, otherwise I probably would have missed this thread.


----------



## bretthe

haha in


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


In, but I can only fold during the day when my PC is on (parents don't like when my PC is on 24/7 -- they know the extremes of my PC, and don't want an extremes energy bill... yes, I know I am saying extremes instead of extreme, but it is to the extremes!).


Every little bit helps crimson!


----------



## F4153_H0p3

Count me in.


----------



## ChIck3n

Sure, I'm in! I will be gone a lot at the beginning of may, so might only get part time in (or might be able to leave the PC behind folding constantly







).


----------



## Tank

I finally stoped being lazy and made some dummy plugs so I can run my 9600GSO in my rig along with the xfx GTS250 I have. I just got a old 7600 series waterblock that actual;ly fit perfect on the gts250 so im gonna add that to it and also water cool the gso and see how much of a overclock i can get out of them and poush for the challenge.

now i just need to get my hands on a gtx470/480 for moar PPD


----------



## RADEON

I'm in. I won't be running my main rig 'cause I'm not the one paying the utilities and it's only got a E2160, but my laptop will be easier to leave on for long periods in that respect and it's folding on both a GTX260M and a E7350...much more productive and less than 100W.


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks for the reminder email about the Challenge, Admins / managers- appreciated.

Im signed up


----------



## stevenma188

Just started folding again since my hiatus since September. Right on it's only on a 8600GT, but hoping to add another card soon.


----------



## savagebunny

Had to down clock my 955 to 3.2GHz for now, 4.0GHz crashed for no reason the other night, don't got time to fix the voltages till this weekend, but I got my SMP client backup and running


----------



## NFL

Folding on my sig-rig laptop...doing as much as I can without fearing it will overheat...around 70%...may push a bit more now I have a cooling fan for it


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Rig is up and RUNNING!









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Zeva

ooo i would love to do this again! but my parents have been complaining about energy usage so i can only do it when id be on normally


----------



## jemping

GPU Folding up and running


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Hey chief chimp,

Can you change my sign up's folding name to Yellowtoblerone instead. I didn't know it was case sensitive. The Y is lower case atm on the sign up.

Cheers,


----------



## Cerberus

I donated a bunch of halo books









only read once.


----------



## cougar62

If its not too late then sign me up too, its been a while since I've folded.


----------



## JEmmaB

Count me in.


----------



## BackToTheZebra

Always game for some folding. Never folded for OCN due to another team I was on, but that team is defunkt so mayswell. Fold on!


----------



## Evil-Jester

so im folding on my Gpu for OCN


----------



## Eastrider

Joined already









12k PPD, that's tiny, but it's something...


----------



## dlee7283

i better get a chimp challenge banner if I am going to do this and spend more money on my power bill without being compensated for it.


----------



## Xenthos

I'm in.


----------



## Freder

(fingers Crossed) I'm in hope I don't break anything


----------



## Kaldari

About 500 now.. nice.

How many did you guys have sign up last year? Anyone know about other teams' turnout so far, like a similar signup sheet?


----------



## gig

I'm in!


----------



## matraklirahn

All aboard the chimp train! Sign me up for that foldy thingy and stuff!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I have not really been folding much due to various things, but I will step up to help get the name of OCN out there and to help the cause.

I will be donating on my sig rig, my daughters rig, and a scanner PC I will outfit with an 8800GTS 640MB for the time being.

Let's get em!


----------



## Arbitr

We'll take it again!


----------



## noclss2000

I'm in again for this year.
Had my username as ocnchimpin from last year. I changed my username to noclss2000 but the site is saying I'm with team evga still even though the team is set to 37726?


----------



## gerikoh

i'm in. but i'll just fold with my cpu until gpu3 comes out.


----------



## custommadename

Hey, I have a [email protected] user question. If I set all the folding machines to one username on one team, Folding won't get confused but all the scores will total up and look like one guy? I've always been kind of uninformed about Folding, and the site with all its talk about everything else doesn't clarify the simple stuff. I may be asking something that's already been clarified, but it has been 69 pages...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Hey, I have a [email protected] user question. If I set all the folding machines to one username on one team, Folding won't get confused but all the scores will total up and look like one guy? I've always been kind of uninformed about Folding, and the site with all its talk about everything else doesn't clarify the simple stuff. I may be asking something that's already been clarified, but it has been 69 pages...


When we start the Chimp Challenge everyone at OCN will be folding with the same user name: OCNChimpin. Each team that is competing in the Chimp Challenge will have a specific user name.
For example EVGA will have a name like EVGAapes. AFAIK all team names have some reference to Chimps or monkeys or primates of some sort.
After we win the Chimp Challenge everyone will change their user names back to whatever name the usually fold under.


----------



## Vipervlv

Sing me in


----------



## custommadename

Ok, this does make sense. However, does this mean that something like Hyper Global Mega Tech Folding Team can have one member with millions of points because all sorts of CPUs and GPUs are backing it up? Is there no limit to it at all, and does [email protected] mind?


----------



## noclss2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


When we start the Chimp Challenge everyone at OCN will be folding with the same user name: OCNChimpin. Each team that is competing in the Chimp Challenge will have a specific user name.
For example EVGA will have a name like EVGAapes. AFAIK all team names have some reference to Chimps or monkeys or primates of some sort.
After we win the Chimp Challenge everyone will change their user names back to whatever name the usually fold under.


in that case, disregard my previous post. Changed my username back to OCNChimpin. How do we know which person on the team did the most though if it's all one username?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noclss2000*


in that case, disregard my previous post. Changed my username back to OCNChimpin. How do we know which person on the team did the most though if it's all one username?


screen shot that shows u completing a WU...thats all thats needed to verify you participated


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


screen shot that shows u completing a WU...thats all thats needed to verify you participated



Will a screeny of HFM.NET suffice?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Will a screeny of HFM.NET suffice?


its in the op 
Quote:



Note on Prizes: When claiming a prize you will need to have a screenshot of your machine folding during the CC with progress greater than 50% (>50%) for the WU that is folding. Also include a notepad or similar shot of your OCN username. If you think you will look suspicious (first time folder or new to the forum), including 2 screenshots would be helpful. We want to make sure only people who participated win prizes.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't think you understood the system correctly (which is good, because your system is _horrible_).

Once you finish 10 WUs, you get bonus points for *all* WUs afterwards (unless you have less than 80% success rate). So in 3 and a bit days, you'll get a huge PPD boost/











This would explain how I got to a million points so fast
I have been -smp folding for 3 weeks now

As for my system it was good with my E8400 but does not like the quad
also I think I may have damaged my chip set when I put the water block on it


----------



## coyote_juice

I am in


----------



## Megaman_90

I signed up! Hopefully I can get my 4650, my 4350 and my GTX 260 folding again!


----------



## Yangorang

I'll be folding a little bit on my HD 5770 I guess...


----------



## SpeedyVT

Count me in on this! ^___^ I'll post a pic soon


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
ooo i would love to do this again! but my parents have been complaining about energy usage so i can only do it when id be on normally









You're GPUs will bring in a lot of points. Even the CPU should do a good job if it's on ~10hrs a day.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Hey chief chimp,

Can you change my sign up's folding name to Yellowtoblerone instead. I didn't know it was case sensitive. The Y is lower case atm on the sign up.

Cheers,

Done.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yangorang* 
I'll be folding a little bit on my HD 5770 I guess...

Hey that 5770 gets a bit over 3k PPD!


----------



## Gaspanic

Signed up. New to folding. Looks like a good cause and I'm always down for some good competition.


----------



## egerds

I changed my basement 1 (sig rig) cpu from unicore under my name  to SMP under OCNChimpin bout 9:30p cst  after I did that I went to bed. I did not instal any fold @ home spy or monitor, is there a way i can check my folding for OCNChimpin remotely from work or other pc's? b/c oddly my ppd went up and ocn chimpin went down yesterday. I will convert my 4 gpu2 clients to OCNChimpin and my other 2 unicore cpu clients to smp clients once the may chimp challenge officially starts, but I would like to know how many more ppd i am getting from smp my q6600, and 939 x2 4400+ and 939 x2 3800+ will get w/ smp and or if they will deminish my 4 gpu (basement 1 has 2 kfa 8800gt oc to 650) folding


----------



## Gen

Well, I'll most likely be getting a PhII X6 at the end of the month and stick it in my sig and take the PhII 965 and replace the PhII 555 with it in the HTPC. I'll have to get better cooling for the HTPC though and will probably go with the Corsair H50. Then I'll take the 555 and replace the AII 250 with it.

This should net me at least 20kppd unless bigadv will work with the X6's then I could see more.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


When we start the Chimp Challenge everyone at OCN will be folding with the same user name: OCNChimpin. Each team that is competing in the Chimp Challenge will have a specific user name.
For example EVGA will have a name like EVGAapes. AFAIK all team names have some reference to Chimps or monkeys or primates of some sort.
*After we win the Chimp Challenge* everyone will change their user names back to whatever name the usually fold under.


I like this







Confidence + hard work = victory every time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey guys, just saying THIS IS* OVERCLOCK.net: The Pursuit of Performance*!

We're big, we're mostly g33ky, and we've got puters! It's time to fold like we were hired to make origami and we knew what we were doing!


----------



## revslowmo

I am trying to get the passkey for the SMP client but I get a error, saying I do not have permission.

The link provided is http://www.overclock.net/private.php?do=newpm&u=57993 for ref.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
I like this







Confidence + hard work *+ Mass email* = victory every time.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *revslowmo* 
I am trying to get the passkey for the SMP client but I get a error, saying I do not have permission.

I think you need 10 posts before you can PM people.


----------



## IT.Wall

Ill join, now to figure out what I have to do.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IT.Wall* 
Ill join, now to figure out what I have to do.

make sure to have your name as SuperSmurf until the chimp challenge


----------



## Siorai

Sure. I'll bite. Sounds like fun.


----------



## IT.Wall

What do I need to download, supersmurf?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IT.Wall* 
What do I need to download, supersmurf?

Ignore HERO, he's being silly.

Look at these links:
Folding @ Home FAQ: What it's all about
Folding @ Home Essentials
[email protected] SMP Guide (SMP Folding is for your CPU)
[email protected] GPU2 Guide (obviously for your GPU)

And, YES! You can fold on both your CPU & GPU at once.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Ignore HERO, he's being silly.

can't blame me for trying...


----------



## Siorai

So no name change as of yet? Just sorta wondering, I had to take my OC down from 4.5 to 4.2, might have to decrease it even further, 'cause folding seems to be the only thing that cause me to BSOD on super OC'ing. It's probably my hardware, oh well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
can't blame me for trying...









No, but I can hunt you down and steal your gear










Fold with it afterwords as well.


----------



## IT.Wall

Does this look right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IT.Wall*


Does this look right?


Yeah, you've got the CPU going. Now just get the GPU2 client up and running as it'll produce more PPD than your CPU will.


----------



## IT.Wall

I have to change something, I dont like my cpu at 100%


----------



## Shev7chenko

Anyone know the current standings?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

I NEED HELP! buddy has i7 and 5870 im trying to get him to start folding, i need reasons... folders unite!


----------



## IT.Wall

Whats everyones % right now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


I NEED HELP! buddy has i7 and 5870 im trying to get him to start folding, i need reasons... folders unite!


Because its going to a good cause
Because we're benefiting man kind by just being our g33ky selves 
Because once he reaches a million points on OCN he gets an awesome badge
Because if he helps us win the Chimp Challenge, he gets a second awesome badge
There's prizes to be won each and every month
Because he gets e-bragging rights for being on THE BEST [email protected] team on the Internet. 
Because Zodac we'll do a sexy dance for him.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


I NEED HELP! buddy has i7 and 5870 im trying to get him to start folding, i need reasons... folders unite!


Jenna Haze. Tans, uses drugs, too much sex all lead to maladies folding may some day cure. We need to fold because that's one we don't want to lose.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


I NEED HELP! buddy has i7 and 5870 im trying to get him to start folding, i need reasons... folders unite!


Scientific results here, in addition to Tator's post.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Because its going to a good cause
Because we're benefiting man kind by just being our g33ky selves 
Because once he reaches a million points on OCN he gets an awesome badge
Because if he helps us win the Chimp Challenge, he gets a second awesome badge
There's prizes to be won each and every month
Because he gets e-bragging rights for being on THE BEST [email protected] team on the Internet. 
*Because Zotac we'll do a sexy dance for him*.


I hope you meant the company. You _obviously_ didn't get my name wrong.


----------



## IT.Wall

How do we get the folding team rank to display?


----------



## $ilent

folders unite! come on people sign up!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IT.Wall*


How do we get the folding team rank to display?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Jenna Haze. Tans, uses drugs, too much sex all lead to maladies folding may some day cure. We need to fold because that's one we don't want to lose.


I disagree. Let jenna haze rot in her own STD juices for all I care









Fold so OCN can WIN!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Scientific results here, in addition to Tator's post.









I hope you meant the company. You _obviously_ didn't get my name wrong.









I have no Idea what you're saying, I said Zo*d*ac.


----------



## NCspecV81

I tested out the 980x for a little last night and it had 25,5xx ppd. What's that?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I tested out the 980x for a little last night and it had 25,5xx ppd. What's that?

Points per Day my friend


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have no Idea what you're saying, I said Zo*d*ac.










My mistake...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I tested out the 980x for a little last night and it had 25,5xx ppd. What's that?


Was that using the SMP client or the -bigadv VMware? And was it OC'd or stock?

Becuase that would be nice for a stock 980X on the SMP.


----------



## Digitalkryme

Signed up


----------



## Freder

So little late on joining hope everything is done right and helping this is 5 hours into folding graphics dosn't look like much but

"Done turned off Teach me not to finish reading the post"


----------



## zodac

*TURN OFF THE VIEWER! *









It hurts folding performance. Use HFM/Fahmon to check the speed of the client (2nd post here).


----------



## gerikoh

alright! signing both my cpu and gpu


----------



## $ilent

I wanna see more people signed up guys, dont make me take you all to b-town


----------



## Gen

528 signatures!!! Keep on signing!!!


----------



## gerikoh

woooops my bad. silly net. i doubled my entry. 527 and 529. kindly delete the other. thanks


----------



## zodac

Done.


----------



## egerds

I know I know i only started the gpu viewer to have my name on screen shot since i am relatively a new folder here. I closed it after i took the screen shot and edited the blank dummy plug screen out.

But anyways I took down my unicore quad and am going to dedicate it to OCNChimpintill challenge is over and will convert 4 gpu and 2 other cpu to smp when challenge starts.

When is







OCNChimpin going to break 2 million ppd? are we going to have every single active and inactive ocner fold? and divert every group 0 anon and ps3 to 37726 under OCNChimpin


----------



## zodac

We're doing our best to make sure every active OCN folder folds under OCNChimpin, plus we have 70-80 new folders taking part too. So 3mil PPD+ for OCNChimpin soon.


----------



## Aestylis

Count me in!


----------



## the.hollow

in.


----------



## zodac

Just an update for anyone using HFM; the Remote Monitoring Guide is up. Not perfect, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just an update for anyone using HFM; the Remote Monitoring Guide is up. Not perfect, but it'll do for now.










Thanks Boss, now i can check it while im at work


----------



## Magus2727

Thanks!!


----------



## $ilent

Good stuff zodac

only prob is i entered something wrong in the signup bit, and now the security image just says CAPTCHA at bottom...refreshing dont solve it


----------



## Deathclaw

hey, i forgot to sign up, been checking the thread from time to time,and got the chimp avatar 'n stuff...
now i just went to see how much people are in it for now,and noticed my name ain't there (what comes obvious, since i haven't posted anything here,although i thought i have)
anyway,i'm in


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathclaw* 
hey, i forgot to sign up, been checking the thread from time to time,and got the chimp avatar 'n stuff...
now i just went to see how much people are in it for now,and noticed my name ain't there (what comes obvious, since i haven't posted anything here,although i thought i have)
anyway,i'm in









good stuff, you signed up on main page?


----------



## IT.Wall

Is this good?


----------



## Hassasin195

19k ppd should help a bit









add me up

official [email protected] username (case sensitive) : Hassasin195
username on the forums : Hassasin195


----------



## Shev7chenko

Okay guys I have a few questions?

I have my PS3 folding non stop. I changed my name to OCNChimpin already. Did I need to wait till May or what?

I am going to setup my previous HP up as a dedicated folding rig. It currently has an 8600GT in it but I have my old GT240 lying around since I replaced it with a 5770 in my sig rig.

Will it really make a difference putting in the GT240? Or should I just keep the 8600GT in there and try to setup the GT240 in my sig rig as a dedicated folding/physx card?


----------



## $ilent

id if thought a gts 240 would be better than 8600gt by few thousand ppd;s or so. Also you didnt need to change your name just yet, but it will mean your set for may by having it changed now.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IT.Wall* 
Is this good?

27 mill already for ocnchimpin...you damm right its good!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Okay guys I have a few questions?

I have my PS3 folding non stop. I changed my name to OCNChimpin already. Did I need to wait till May or what?

I am going to setup my previous HP up as a dedicated folding rig. It currently has an 8600GT in it but I have my old GT240 lying around since I replaced it with a 5770 in my sig rig.

Will it really make a difference putting in the GT240? Or should I just keep the 8600GT in there and try to setup the GT240 in my sig rig as a dedicated folding/physx card?


You don't _have_ to swap names over yet but it won't hurt by doing it. This way we will already have a rolling start so to say, I know a lot of guys might forget like I would (which is why I already have one client on OCNChimpin now). Lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


27 mill already for ocnchimpin...you damm right its good!


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639


----------



## Freder

http://frederfolding.i.topcities.com/Folding/

So still new to this Folding thing seems my cpu should be doing better turned off anything else running and wife only gets on to check email once in a while GPU seems to be crushing my cpu basicly I shut my computer down to Fold 24/7 full steam, any hints (still going through guides incase I missed more info)


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

is any one here that can help me setup smp so i can fold tcpu tomight?


----------



## Soulclaimer

In


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


is any one here that can help me setup smp so i can fold tcpu tomight?


Did you check these guides yet ?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-windows.html or http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-client.html

Those are very nice guides


----------



## NCspecV81

using this as a stress test since linx and ibt do not work with this many threads!


----------



## Digitalkryme

ok im totally new to this folding thingy-ma-bob, tried it a few times before, didn't understand it, came off.

So i followed the guide to get it running on my 8800gts and thats all good with that hfm thingy, can i have it running on my cpu as well? and how would i configure that with that HFM thing?

i assume it would be like the gpu, with add client, point to the cpu [email protected] and the mhz same as my cpu, is anything else different? as i tried that and the cpu one was just sitting there doing nowt

I know my system isn't going to compare to most of you, but i figured every little helps.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freder*


http://frederfolding.i.topcities.com/Folding/

So still new to this Folding thing seems my cpu should be doing better turned off anything else running and wife only gets on to check email once in a while GPU seems to be crushing my cpu basicly I shut my computer down to Fold 24/7 full steam, any hints (still going through guides incase I missed more info)


Looking over your summary page, it looks like your clients don't have names configured properly. The SMP client is under the name 'y', and the GPU client is folding under 'anonymous'. You'll need to change that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


is any one here that can help me setup smp so i can fold tcpu tomight?


Didn't the SMP client work? What problems are you having?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme*


ok im totally new to this folding thingy-ma-bob, tried it a few times before, didn't understand it, came off.

So i followed the guide to get it running on my 8800gts and thats all good with that hfm thingy, can i have it running on my cpu as well? and how would i configure that with that HFM thing?

i assume it would be like the gpu, with add client, point to the cpu [email protected] and the mhz same as my cpu, is anything else different? as i tried that and the cpu one was just sitting there doing nowt

I know my system isn't going to compare to most of you, but i figured every little helps.


It's not as straightforward as the GPU client, but still pretty simple. Here's the guide. You should get a good 6/7k PPD out of that Q6600.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
good stuff, you signed up on main page?

i have now


----------



## lucky023

signed up


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


i have now











Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucky023*


signed up


top banana, keep em coming guys!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

I am in. Only have squirt guns compared to the guns I used to have, but in.


----------



## zodac

Good to have you back.


----------



## Gryph3n

In on it this year!


----------



## Sub1!me

err...can someone change my entry from "Sub1ime" to "Sub1!me"? put in the wrong name









also, signed up!!!!


----------



## Yangorang

Well I've got my 5770 Folding for the Overclock.net team. Hopefully its all configured right.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sub1!me*


err...can someone change my entry from "Sub1ime" to "Sub1!me"? put in the wrong name









also, signed up!!!!


Done.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangorang*


Well I've got my 5770 Folding for the Overclock.net team. Hopefully its all configured right.


Looks good to me. You might want to use HFM or Fahmon to monitor the clients.


----------



## kazys

Signed up, got mine GPU working and showing up as working In HFM.Net while mine cpu is working in Cmd.exe but not showing as working in HFM.Net any help would be nice


----------



## Mobsta21

It looks like im back to folding after a little break. Looks like ill have to fire up my 8800's again!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazys* 
Signed up, got mine GPU working and showing up as working In HFM.Net while mine cpu is working in Cmd.exe but not showing as working in HFM.Net any help would be nice

Did you follow the instructions here?


----------



## Smoked Tails

Got my linux box folding (3.4 prescott) and running the GPU client on this box. Consider me signed up.


----------



## kazys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did you follow the instructions here?


yep, have both cpu and gpu showing as working in HFM.NET  have made one mistake in configuring earlier


----------



## Dante_son_of_sparda

Have a few questions (very new to folding)

What do i put in these settings?
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/852/capturenlr.png

Also, should i start folding now? Or wait until may 1st? (was thinking now for a day or two make sure everythings working. But if i can't i won't)

And do we submit Screens for prizes before the end? or After?

And finally.... How do i tell if my WU is 50% or higher..?









PM answers cause i may not beable to check back here tomorrow.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dante_son_of_sparda* 
What do i put in these settings?
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/852/capturenlr.png

Those aren't necessary to fold. They just make it easier to view your folding stats parsed by EOC.

Here is my EOC stat page. If you'll look to the left, you'll see my "Extreme Overclocking User ID" is 499985. You'll need to look yourself up by name using the search box to find out your ID number.

The second field is just the name you fold under. And the third is Overclock.net's team number, which is 37726. Leave the rest of it alone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dante_son_of_sparda* 
Also, should i start folding now? Or wait until may 1st? (was thinking now for a day or two make sure everythings working. But if i can't i won't)

You can start folding now under your own name. And stay under your name until the date of the Chimp Challenge, which is yet to be announced. But you can do whatever you want as far as that goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dante_son_of_sparda* 
And do we submit Screens for prizes before the end? or After?

Anytime after the start of CC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dante_son_of_sparda* 
And finally.... How do i tell if my WU is 50% or higher..?









The percentage will be listed in the program as it chews through the work units. It will also be listed in FAHMon or HFM.net, should you decide to set either up.

Hopefully you can check this tomorrow.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dante_son_of_sparda*


Have a few questions (very new to folding)

What do i put in these settings?
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/852/capturenlr.png

Also, should i start folding now? Or wait until may 1st? (was thinking now for a day or two make sure everythings working. But if i can't i won't)

And do we submit Screens for prizes before the end? or After?

And finally.... How do i tell if my WU is 50% or higher..?









PM answers cause i may not beable to check back here tomorrow.


Screenshots will be requested if you win a prize, we won't need them otherwise.


----------



## Kaldari

Yes, my mistake. I read it as when he should take the screenshot.


----------



## despisedicon63

Username: DespisedIcon63
Team: 37726


----------



## cooldude

Count me in. Its been a good 8 months since I've had any [email protected] machines running. Time to get my 2 systems happily overclocked and pushin out those calculations. ;P
Hmm... Wonder if I could get a few of the machines in my closet goin?









A wild idea would be to get a few of the servers at school setup for Folding.







A whole IBM Blade Center with 7-Dual Core, 8GB Ram blades and a couple misc older servers. That would be really cool, but a really long shot. Wish I could.


----------



## CudaBoy71

I will have all three of my lil machines running..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *despisedicon63*


Username: DespisedIcon63
Team: 37726



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cooldude*


Count me in. Its been a good 8 months since I've had any [email protected] machines running. Time to get my 2 systems happily overclocked and pushin out those calculations. ;P
Hmm... Wonder if I could get a few of the machines in my closet goin?









A wild idea would be to get a few of the servers at school setup for Folding.







A whole IBM Blade Center with 7-Dual Core, 8GB Ram blades and a couple misc older servers. That would be really cool, but a really long shot. Wish I could.










There's a sign up link the main post guys.









And getting some of those servers folding would be awesome.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


I will have all three of my lil machines running..


----------



## CravinR1

I still am debating folding on my laptop ...... since that would mean I'd not be able to take it with me when i'm out of town (no internet, and I have alot of movies to watch)

Would a T4200 @ 2 ghz even be worth it ? Whats that maybe 2k ppd?


----------



## zodac

1.2-1.5k would be my guess. With bonuses.


----------



## CravinR1

I don't that would be worth me being without any form of entertainment.

I'll keep the desktops and my brothers folding though


----------



## Digitalkryme

Thanks for the tip zodac, i have them both running together now, getting about 9.5K ppd is that any good?

Im going to change my SMP to the chimpin name though as otherwise i will forget, gpu is already on chimpin!


----------



## zodac

What's that, 5k on GPU and 4.5k on the SMP?

You know, you can keep your own name for the Foldathon (starts on Friday). Anyone who has signed up will get a PM before the CC starts to remind them to switch over.


----------



## Bloodfire

Totally in







Bloodfire for 37726 reporting in. I just passed Mega_Option finally so let's git'r'done!


----------



## wire

Sign me up. It's been a while since I folded and I want to start up for the chimp challenge.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Sign me up. It's been a while since I folded and I want to start up for the chimp challenge.


Sign up link in the main post.


----------



## NoahDiamond

How do I get the GPU to GPU2 to work with my latest catalyst drivers?

Ok, I got it to work. I have the Radeon 5970. I think it is only using one core. I tried to launch the client twice, but it didn't like me.


----------



## zodac

Follow this guide for info on how to make a second GPU client, and which flags to add.


----------



## Sub1!me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Done.










Thanks man, Can you change my OCN username also?







Thanks!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sub1!me*


Thanks man, Can you change my OCN username also?







Thanks!


Yes, would have been smart of me to do them together, eh?


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Follow this guide for info on how to make a second GPU client, and which flags to add.


I'm just going to use one GPU. If I use both on my 5970, while overclocked to 925/5000, it's going to boil my room. It will save on power, and be just fine for the work load I need.


----------



## Magus2727

How is that 5970 treating you?


----------



## NoahDiamond

The 5970 rocks... but it's a pain to get both GPUs to fold since they are on the same card and are addressed differently. I don't want to deal with the dummy plug.

Other than that, it kicks donkey.

I am now actively folding for the OCN.

Thanks for the info. Running a single GPU for folding is much easier than trying to get them both to work. If I had two separate cards, it would be easier, but I have an eyefinity card, so it makes it a royal pain.

In CCC, it shows one GPU running at full OC speeds, and the other at desktop speeds. It's nice to have a single GPU folding, and the other for watching movies and using windows.

I think I will stick with the single GPU. At least I am contributing.

I am listening to the fan crank up now. Fan speed is hovering around 40% right now. It will probably increase.

My desktop GPU is at desktop speeds, and my secondary GPU is at OC speeds, so I have a dedicated folding GPU and a dedicated desktop GPU! YAY!!!

This is confusing though. Everyone has the same avatar. I guess it comes with the territory.

It says Performance: Between 1300-1400 iter / sec.

Is that decent performance?


----------



## zodac

You shouldn't have to use any dummy plugs. You need to use the -forcegpu ati_r700 flag to fold on the 5 series GPUs anyway, tand that flag normally means you don't need a dummy plug.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Don't I need to start a second folding program?

I tried to get it to run on two GPUs, but it kept crashing. I must have been configuring something wrong. I have to use -forcegpu ati_r700. I told the program to run with -gpu 1 so it runs on my secondary GPU.

Is there a simpler way to get it to fold on both GPUs?


----------



## zodac

Copy the [email protected] folder ( Program Files (x86)> [email protected] and the [email protected] folder in AppData> Roaming, and rename them (to [email protected] if you wish).

Now create shortcuts of both [email protected] files and add the -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 0 flags to one, and then -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1 flags to the other. Then run the client and it should fold happily.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I did that.

Made [email protected] and [email protected], both from the original [email protected] in the roaming folder.

I copied the [email protected] folder from the program files x86, and made [email protected] and [email protected]

Then I made shortcuts running to them both.

It only lets me run one of them. I tried changing the machine number on one of them from 2 to 3, but still no go. Wassup?


----------



## NoahDiamond

I think I got it working. I just have to deal with the stupid error when the second program launches.


----------



## zodac

What error are you getting?


----------



## NoahDiamond

It says the program is already running. Check to make sure the program is not already running in the folder GPU1. This happens when I launch the GPU2 shortcut.

It appears only one GPU is folding.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I think I fixed it. I set it so one has the machine ID 1, and the other has the machine ID 2.


----------



## zodac

Try following this method, and see if it helps at all.

*EDIT: *

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


I think I fixed it. I set it so one has the machine ID 1, and the other has the machine ID 2.


Might be an issue if/when you install the SMP client (which I recommend; you can get a good 8k PPD out of it). The SMP client has a Machine ID of 1 by default, so if you install it, be sure to change that to 3.


----------



## NoahDiamond

YAY! I am definitely folding with both GPUs now. Desktop performance is a bit slower, but it's OK. The only problem is the fan noise.

But it is definitely folding with both GPUs. Setting one program to machine 1 and the other to machine 2 cleaned up the error.

I can only display ONE folding GPU at one time.

You think I should fold with the SMP client to use my Quad Core? I will be making LOTS of heat then.

That should be interesting. How long does it take to become a folding millionaire?

EDIT:
WOW! My GPUs are both running at 88C aprox with a fan speed of 43%. Going to try the SMP with it, but I don't think I will need it with dual GPUs cranking at this performance level. Please let me know if it's worth adding my CPUs to the load.

I also have a GT 240 installed as a Physx board. Should I employ that one as well? I am not sure I want to max out my machine with all that, but I can. If it is stable in gaming, it should be stable elsewhere.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


YAY! I am definitely folding with both GPUs now. Desktop performance is a bit slower, but it's OK. The only problem is the fan noise.

But it is definitely folding with both GPUs. Setting one program to machine 1 and the other to machine 2 cleaned up the error.

*I can only display ONE folding GPU at one time.*

You think I should fold with the SMP client to use my Quad Core? I will be making LOTS of heat then.

That should be interesting. How long does it take to become a folding millionaire?


*DON'T *use the viewer. It hurts folding performance quite a bit. Use HFM to monitor the clients instead.

As for SMP, yeah, you'll get a fair few points.







Here's the guide. IF you think it'll be too hot, you can only run it for the CC.









And the time to become a millionaire depends, oddly, on how long it takes you to reach 1 million points.







You can check your stats here (or 3/6 hours after your first WU is sibmitted), and it has information , such as your 24 hour average and people you'll soon pass. Use that to estimate how long it'll take.

*EDIT:*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


EDIT:
WOW! My GPUs are both running at 88C aprox with a fan speed of 43%. Going to try the SMP with it, but I don't think I will need it with dual GPUs cranking at this performance level. Please let me know if it's worth adding my CPUs to the load.

I also have a GT 240 installed as a Physx board. Should I employ that one as well? I am not sure I want to max out my machine with all that, but I can. If it is stable in gaming, it should be stable elsewhere.


While ATi is better than nVidia in many things, folding isn't one of them. The client is poorly coded for ATi cards, so the SMP client could performa better than both GPU cores.









As for using a PhysX card to fold (it'll get ~4k PPD), check this guide.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*DON'T *use the viewer. It hurts folding performance quite a bit. Use HFM to monitor the clients instead.

As for SMP, yeah, you'll get a fair few points.







Here's the guide. IF you think it'll be too hot, you can only run it for the CC.









And the time to become a millionaire depends, oddly, on how long it takes you to reach 1 million points.







You can check your stats here (or 3/6 hours after your first WU is sibmitted), and it has information , such as your 24 hour average and people you'll soon pass. Use that to estimate how long it'll take.


Does it automatically add my millionaire tag to my sig?


----------



## zodac

Yep, though it'll take quite some time. With the 5970, GT 240 and Q9550, you'll get ~17k PPD. I still think it'll take ~2 months at best to reach 1 mil at that rate.

Took me a year, so that's not too bad in comparison.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I can't use my GT 240. It has hacked drivers to allow it to run as a Dedicated Physx board.

I have my HD 5970 and CPU at full load.


----------



## DSF_x

i would sign up but i dont know how to its too confusing :S
like what my team and passkey?


----------



## NoahDiamond

MY ROOM IS ON FIRE!!! AHHHH!!! All this heat. Quad core Q9550 OC to 3.85 and HD 5970 OC to 925/5000. I may step the card back to 850/4800 to reduce some of the heat.


----------



## ACHILEE5

46f here according to my desktop gadget








Hmm, might have to fold to warm the place up


----------



## NoahDiamond

Should I stay logged in as OCNChimpin, or use my own account for now? Also, does it matter which account I use? Will I still get credit if I use OCNChimpin vs my own user name?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
Should I stay logged in as OCNChimpin, or use my own account for now? Also, does it matter which account I use? Will I still get credit if I use OCNChimpin vs my own user name?

OCNChimpin will only credit OCNChimpin

Your username will credit your account on OCN.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Ok, so I should use my own account, and the 37726 code to fold for OCNChimpin?


----------



## jemping

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
Ok, so I should use my own account, and the 37726 code to fold for OCNChimpin?

If you want to fold for OCNChimpin, put OCNChimpin as your username.
37726 is the team number for OCN.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
If you want to fold for OCNChimpin, put OCNChimpin as your username.
37726 is the team number for OCN.

Gotcha. I am folding for OCNChimpin. I want us to win. Where do we stand right now in the chances of winning? I still at some point want to become a folding millionaire, but for now, I am dedicating my GPU and CPU power to OCN.

GO TEAM OCN!


----------



## zodac

You don't need to use OCNChimpin until the CC starts (in May). If you join the April Foldathon, you can fold under your own name.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

signed up







first timer folder but folded 3k points last 24 hours with 9800gt


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yep, though it'll take quite some time. With the 5970, GT 240 and Q9550, you'll get ~17k PPD. I still think it'll take ~2 months at best to reach 1 mil at that rate.

Took me a year, so that's not too bad in comparison.









I don't understand how it gets added automatically. It just pops up there, or do I add the image to my sig?


----------



## jemping

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You don't need to use OCNChimpin until the CC starts (in May). If you join the April Foldathon, you can fold under your own name.

So, the competition itself begins in May, and how is the winner selected?


----------



## zodac

First team to reach the points target (to be decided).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
I don't understand how it gets added automatically. It just pops up there, or do I add the image to my sig?

You leave that to us. The site knows when you reach 1 mil.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Alright, for the moment, I am folding under NoahDiamond, for team 37726. I have my own passkey. Am I doing it right so far? Running both OC'd GPUs and the OC'd Quad core CPU.

Then when the competition begins, we all jump on the OCNChimpin name with team 37726?

I want to make certain I have this right.

For now, consider me signed up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
First team to reach the points target (to be decided).

You leave that to us. The site knows when you reach 1 mil.









You and your Forum Magic.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


Alright, for the moment, I am folding under NoahDiamond, for team 37726. I have my own passkey. Am I doing it right so far? Running both OC'd GPUs and the OC'd Quad core CPU.

Then when the competition begins, we all jump on the OCNChimpin name with team 37726?


That's correct. Make sure you PM Mort for the passkey so you can get bonus points straight away once the CC starts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


You and your Forum Magic.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's correct. Make sure you PM Mort for the passkey so you can get bonus points straight away once the CC starts.











I PM'd him. Should I switch to the OCN group right away, or wait until the competition starts?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


I PM'd him. Should I switch to the OCN group right away, or wait until the competition starts?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...s-club-27.html
I answered the question there a half hour ago... but will do it again here... so others can see it too

Fold under your own name for now. Folding for the OCNChimpin right now wont help the competition any. You can switch your name over a day or two before the chimp challenge starts

We have a foldathon coming up, make sure you sign up for it and fold under your own name.


----------



## Ktulu

The information regarding the Chimp Challenge has been pretty confusing.

It would be nice to know that the competition starts in May on the front page. And that you don't need to fold under the OCNChimpin name until then. I was also unaware that you needed to change your folding name. I folded in last years competition, but I realize now I was not counted in the results because I had never changed my user name and pass key.

I just changed it last night, but today's I realize that the competition starts in May so I changed it back.

I guess I am all cleared up now.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
The information regarding the Chimp Challenge has been pretty confusing.

It would be nice to know that the competition starts in May on the front page. And that you don't need to fold under the OCNChimpin name until then. I was also unaware that you needed to change your folding name. I folded in last years competition, but I realize now I was not counted in the results because I had never changed my user name and pass key.

I just changed it last night, but today's I realize that the competition starts in May so I changed it back.

I guess I am all cleared up now.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
*When and how long?:*
Beginning of May. We do not have official word of the exact beginning date or length. Stay tuned.

*How do I participate?:*
Update your username and team number:
Username: *OCNChimpin*
Team: *37726*

If you need a Passkey for 'OCNChimpin', please PM me. The passkey should only be needed for SMP.

All that directly relates to your concerns and is in the OP.


----------



## Argorn5757

with my rig, should i use the smp client or the gpu one?


----------



## CravinR1

both


----------



## Rixon

Count me in, but since my gpu is AGP based, GPU folding is out of the question as the software is not coded for hotfix's, but I will CPU fold when I have the free time.


----------



## NoahDiamond

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=NoahDiamond

IT BEGINS!!!!!


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=NoahDiamond

IT BEGINS!!!!!

I personally prefer this format:


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=NoahDiamond

IT BEGINS!!!!!

Go here, it is updated more often. Search is on the left...


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Go here, it is updated more often. Search is on the left...

He's not on the extreme OC database yet (just looked)


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
He's not on the extreme OC database yet (just looked)











He will be soon though


----------



## JEK3

I'm throwing my 3 8800GTS's and my Q9300 in this year. Unfortunately, I travel a lot for my job, and I don't want to miss out if I'm on travel when it's time to switch over. Any ideas on a script or something that can automatically switch me to the OCNChimpin name when the time is right (or when I tell my wife to run it)?


----------



## Kaldari

Unless I'm mistaken, Stanford's stats are updated every hour, while EOC's are updated every three.


----------



## CravinR1

EOC gets their stats from stansford, so its impossible for them to update more frequently

All points come from stansford period


----------



## tmaz42o

Signed up. Is it okay to use a PS3 to fold for this competition?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmaz42o*


Signed up. Is it okay to use a PS3 to fold for this competition?


Yes, all clients are acceptable.


----------



## NoahDiamond

When I put both my GPUs running at the same time, since the GPU controls the 2D, it lags the 2D.

Also, I have been folding on only one CPU core. When this batch finishes, I will switch to the multi-core version. That Deino thing sucks donkey butt.


----------



## CravinR1

If it nets points put it to use.


----------



## tmaz42o

Can I fold under the team name now or do I have to wait until May?


----------



## CravinR1

always fold under team number 37726

The OCNChimpin name you can fold now but if you have a user name fold under it until the challenge, unless u just want to give points to the chimp


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmaz42o*


Can I fold under the team name now or do I have to wait until May?


You can fold under the Team Number (37726) any time.

Right now, you should fold under your Username and register for the April Fold-a-thon. But when it comes time for the ChimpChallenge, change your name & Passkey to OCNChimpin and the passkey provided when PM'ing Mort.

You can just use OCNChimpin right now. But it will not contribute to the ChimpChallenge until the CC starts.


----------



## NoahDiamond

When will graphics cards come with tits and be on fire? That would be awesome.


----------



## tmaz42o

Thanks for the replies. +Rep


----------



## fonzye

Hello guyz,i didin't know where to post this,i'm sorry if this is the wrong place,i've created an ocn chimpin wallpaper,hopey you guyz like it,it would be nice if we wear this on our desktop when the chimpin challenge starts.


----------



## Reactions

Just one question, how do you win the prizes? Is it the ones who fold the most who can claim a price, or is it everyone? :S Becuase you fold more with a better PC so that would be pretty unfair wouldn't it?


----------



## Kaldari

Anyone who folds for either the monthly foldathons or chimp has an equal chance of winning, regardless of the amount folded. It's a random drawing.

You do have to show proof of folding in the chimp challenge with a screenshot though since we'll all be folding under the same name.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I tried all night to get the smp client to work in win 7 64, but it just keeps saying no data available. If I launch in single core, it downloads instantly. any ideas?

All it does is this...

[14:49:14] Work directory not found. Creating...
[14:49:14] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[14:49:14] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:49:14] Cleaning up work directory
[14:49:14] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:49:14] Passkey found
[14:49:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:49:15] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[14:49:15] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[14:49:15] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[14:49:22] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:49:22] Passkey found
[14:49:22] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:49:22] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[14:49:22] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[14:49:22] - Attempt #2 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Over and Over again.


----------



## Ovlovian

Try and reboot and delete the work folder and the queue file.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I just closed it and re-opened it, and it mystically connected. All over the net, people say it's the SMP servers.

Any ideas? I am connected now.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I think I will stick to GPU folding. The CPU folding interferes with the GPU folding, and I KNOW the GPU folding is much faster, so I will keep it folding on the GPUs only, since when I run the CPU folding with the GPU folding, the GPUs drop to 25% use. When I turn off CPU folding, the GPUs jump to 95%. Much more worth it to let my OC HD 5970 fold.

What do you guys thing?


----------



## Magus2727

There are some enviornment setting to change in windows so it does not use as much of your CPU it will drop it down to 5% or so (at least in my case it did)

Look at this:

http://www.overclock.net/8390921-post546.html

CP/SMP folding provides bonuses where GPU dont.... so you are loosing out on quite a few PPD


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


There are some enviornment setting to change in windows so it does not use as much of your CPU it will drop it down to 5% or so (at least in my case it did)

Look at this:

http://www.overclock.net/8390921-post546.html

CP/SMP folding provides bonuses where GPU dont.... so you are loosing out on quite a few PPD


Will this effect gaming performance when not folding?

Performance is still reduced on the GPUs. I did everything the post said to do. My GPUs are running faster, but not peaking, while the CPUs are maxed out.


----------



## CravinR1

Using SMP + GPU2 on my old school 8800 gts g92 I get the following ppd:

System 1:
Q6600 @ 3.2 ghz = 4-6K ppd
8800 GTS 512 = 5K ppd

System 2:
E2180 @ 3 ghz = 1-2K ppd
8800 GTS 320 = 3-4K ppd

I don't know how well you're gpu folding, but with bonus i'm getting more ppd with my quad in smp


----------



## NoahDiamond

I am running a HD 5970, presently clocked at 850/1200, as 925/5000 seemed to be unstable. I told it to fold, went to shower, came back and the PC had recovered from a serious error. I down clocked the GPUs. OK so far.

That is dual 5870 GPUs. They seem to fold well.

When running smp, with the variables added, I still only get about 65% gpu usage.

I hope these variables don't effect gaming.


----------



## Magus2727

they possibly can that is why there are two reg files one to add and one to remove...


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quick question, the prizes are distributed randomly like in the foldathons correct?


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


they possibly can that is why there are two reg files one to add and one to remove...


I didn't see reg files. I will look again.

I don't see any reg files in the post. Can you direct me?

EDIT: I think I found it...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...estions-2.html


----------



## Guttboy

Hi Everyone,

I want to apologize for my lack of participation here at OCN but life has really tossed me a bunch of lemons and I am doing my best to make some lemonade.

My health has taken a severe turn for the worse as I was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease that is taking a toll on my body. I don't know whether the disease or the drugs are worse







.

Anyhow I will GLADLY participate in the CHALLENGE!

Lets ROCK this year....it is going to be tough!!!!!

Cheers,


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Hi Everyone,

I want to apologize for my lack of participation here at OCN but life has really tossed me a bunch of lemons and I am doing my best to make some lemonade.

My health has taken a severe turn for the worse as I was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease that is taking a toll on my body. I don't know whether the disease or the drugs are worse







.

Anyhow I will GLADLY participate in the CHALLENGE!

Lets ROCK this year....it is going to be tough!!!!!

Cheers,











WB mate. I have a cousin that has just been diagnosed with an autoimmune diease.







I pray your health will turn upwards mate!


----------



## N2Gaming

I just got signed up for this OCNChimpin event. I missed out on last years event. I did not even know there was one until it was to late and every one already had there OCNChimpin displayed in their Sig's. Thinking about getting a few more GPU's for this event to helpl out as much as possible. atm I can contribute 1x PS3, 1x AMD X4 940, 1x AMD X2 5400+, 1x Intel E5200, 2x 9800GTOC & 2x 8600GTS. It's not much but it's all I have for now. I would buy a few 9800GX2's if I could find them or afford them. I'm thinking I'll try to find a few 9800GTX+ 1 Gig cards for now if I can find any in good shape.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

NoahDiamond i do believe magus was referring to these http://www.overclock.net/8534469-post11.html


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I just got signed up for this OCNChimpin event. I missed out on last years event. I did not even know there was one until it was to late and every one already had there OCNChimpin displayed in their Sig's. Thinking about getting a few more GPU's for this event to helpl out as much as possible. atm I can contribute 1x PS3, 1x AMD X4 940, 1x AMD X2 5400+, 1x Intel E5200, 2x 9800GTOC & 2x 8600GTS. It's not much but it's all I have for now. I would buy a few 9800GX2's if I could find them or afford them. I'm thinking I'll try to find a few 9800GTX+ 1 Gig cards for now if I can find any in good shape.










Awesome list of hardware you have there. Put it to use









I missed last years competition as well. My friend kept asking me to fold for the chimpin account, but I didn't understand what was going on ...








I got it this year.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks k4m. Now all I really have to do is remember how to get my folding started up again. I'll prolly fold in XP since I won't have to use dummy plugs for my GPU's.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


NoahDiamond i do believe magus was referring to these http://www.overclock.net/8534469-post11.html


Yes that is what I was refering to...

Unfortunatly I was unable to get the Reg Files to correctly load on my machine so I need to go in manualy and do it. But as of right now I dont do any gaming... getting Mass Effect 2 and StarCarft 2 here soon, yea to birthdays!.. so I dont ever need to change it. It does not effect making Power Point presentations or doing homework, which is all I have time for right now...


----------



## NoahDiamond

This folding is a pain in the butt. I have to re-configure my machine, and I can't game on it while all 4 cores are working with both GPUs chugging at full speed.

Also, I have to drop my clocks to 850/1200 instead of 925/1250 in order to keep everything stable as a rock.

A funny thing... I thought my PC was burning up from the smell, but it turned out to be the food downstairs. *phew*

I should probably just build a dedicated folding machine using my old GTX 295. That should work. Just put it in the corner and let it fold.

Then I can use my gaming rig for what I built it to do. GAME!!!

P.S.: With the HD 5970, you don't need dummy plugs. It just folds on both GPUs using two clients. It really was easier than I first imagined.

Getting the SMP quad core going was hell. Turned out to be the servers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


NoahDiamond i do believe magus was referring to these http://www.overclock.net/8534469-post11.html


I finded them already. YAYs. This folding is kinda annoying. It would make more sense to have a rack of machines folding instead of my home PC.

EDIT:
If anyone knows how to get the my dedicated Physx GT 240 with hacked drivers to fold, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Darkknight512

And we haven't even started yet!


----------



## CravinR1

I hope this is a good sign

OCNChimpin already at around 100k ppd and its a month before the challenge


----------



## NoahDiamond

Are there any known stability issues with the SMP folding program and the ATI GPU folding programs? My PC rebooted with no error log.

Like, it just reset. Any ideas? I was running CPU quad core folding with both GPUs folding at the same time. Could that cause a problem? I had it maxed out.

Possible system instability?

I never have problems with games. I ran Metro 2033 all night long with the Physx card as well, maxed out, and had NO problems. It only happens when I am folding. Are these programs unstable?

Could it be that I am running the GPU folding program in a R700 compatibility mode?

I am using the Beta GPU folding program in compatibility mode, and the beta CPU SMP program on all 4 cores, at the same time.

I am running windows 7 64-bit as well.


----------



## Gen

I have been folding on 2 machines (SMP) for 7 days now and no problems. My sig machine has been folding for >80% of the time for past 7 days and I had one crash cause CPU wasn't stable (was seeing how low voltage I could go).

So to answer part of your question, I think the SMP client is fairly rock solid, Ive never had a crash caused by it.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I have been folding on 2 machines (SMP) for 7 days now and no problems. My sig machine has been folding for >80% of the time for past 7 days and I had one crash cause CPU wasn't stable (was seeing how low voltage I could go).

So to answer part of your question, I think the SMP client is fairly rock solid, Ive never had a crash caused by it.


I think it's the GPU client running on my 5970s.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
WB mate. I have a cousin that has just been diagnosed with an autoimmune diease.







I pray your health will turn upwards mate!









Thanks for the welcome back and well wishes repo_man...means alot. With that being said, folding has continued for OCN and the cause even if I could not be present...the beauty of unused PC power!


----------



## momsbasement656

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


Are there any known stability issues with the SMP folding program and the ATI GPU folding programs? My PC rebooted with no error log.

Like, it just reset. Any ideas? I was running CPU quad core folding with both GPUs folding at the same time. Could that cause a problem? I had it maxed out.


I had the same thing happen, using my 5770. I quit using the GPU client, and have been rock solid since. Hopefully with the next GPU client, ATI cards won't be treated like second-rate cards as they are now. I noticed NO improvements in my PPD when using my 5770... probably because of the crashes.

On another note, we better WIN this Chimp Challenge. I've given up my beautiful Jessica Alba avatar for this silly primate, and I miss her already.

Jessica is rooting for us!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *momsbasement656*


I had the same thing happen, using my 5770. I quit using the GPU client, and have been rock solid since. Hopefully with the next GPU client, ATI cards won't be treated like second-rate cards as they are now. I noticed NO improvements in my PPD when using my 5770... probably because of the crashes.

On another note, we better WIN this Chimp Challenge. I've given up my beautiful Jessica Alba avatar for this silly primate, and I miss her already.

Jessica is rooting for us!











When I saw that picture I forgot to breathe for a minute...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
When I saw that picture I forgot to breathe for a minute...

I'm not gonna say what I was thinking about.


----------



## rtop2

Im down for CC 2010, rtop2 is in!


----------



## jtluongo

Put me In Coach!!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


getting *Mass Effect 2 and StarCarft 2* here soon, yea to birthdays!..


Very nice choices, I do say.









Quote:



or doing homework, which is all I have time for right now...










Pfft who needs to do homework... me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep on signing up guys !


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


When I saw that picture I forgot to breathe for a minute...


Hubba hubba hubba














Yeah that goes double for me. She's a MILF these days.


----------



## zodiacdm

Sorry to the guys at Overclock.net, I am not at all active on the site although I love what you guys are doing, unfortunately I am very pressed for time as it is.

However, I am happy to be doing my part for OCN, i am happily chimping on both my dual core 7600gts rig, and my quad core GTX260 rig. I have been constantly chimping while not gaming, and have even been leaving my computer running all day when I normally shut it off.

Good luck guys, and keep on chimpin


----------



## MrBalll

Appreciate the extra help your sending our way, zodiacdm. Good to hear you decided to help, even with your busy schedule.


----------



## zodiacdm

Thanks MrBall, and here, check this out, successfully have both the GPU and CPU clients running at the same time. I had to do a bit of messing around to get both of these to work together.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


Are there any known stability issues with the SMP folding program and the ATI GPU folding programs? My PC rebooted with no error log.


I hope not. I've got a 5770 on the way.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I hope not. I've got a 5770 on the way.



there shouldnt be any issues, as long as your gpu runs solid.... i have folded multiple gpu client wu's with my 5770s


----------



## bucdan

we start in may? sign me up! ill switch over when the time comes, i still need my low points but still trying to help!


----------



## zodiacdm

I'm curious how you go about getting the "I fold for Overclock.net" tag below your Reputation.... XD, I am devotedly folding after all


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodiacdm* 
I'm curious how you go about getting the "I fold for Overclock.net" tag below your Reputation.... XD, I am devotedly folding after all









get in the top 1500 and post in the sticky









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html

there u go


----------



## 2Luke2

Does this mean I'm doing it right lol?

Attachment 150610


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Luke2*


Does this mean I'm doing it right lol?

Attachment 150610


It sure does! Should look up -bigadv, you can get a few thousand more ppd with them...


----------



## jtluongo

So how do u win prizes?


----------



## pjnt

OK, I'll join up, too.

Had some issues starting, but all is good and the i7 is getting its workout.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodiacdm*


I'm curious how you go about getting the "I fold for Overclock.net" tag below your Reputation.... XD, I am devotedly folding after all










You have the follow the directions and post here


----------



## NoahDiamond

I found the problem. The GPU client is unstable, and the SMP client is not memory efficient. I have to down clock the cards because it causes the GPUs on my 5970 to heat up like mad. I say down clock. I really mean un-overclock. I also just reloaded my OS because I have gone through so many motherboards, CPUs, graphics cards and driver changes, I just went to clean the registry and windows borked.

It's cool. Now things are squeaky clean. I didn't lose anything.

I will probably fold all I can when I can. I am running a CPU stability test right now. My GPUs are stable at 850/4800 for anything, and can run at 925/5000 for most things, but at max load, the VRMs get too hot. I am looking into an aftermarket air cooler when it comes out in May.


----------



## pjnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You have the follow the directions and post here


Thanx, things have changed a bit 'round here since I joined!


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am a little worried, since yesterday 3am i cant get any SMP wu... just hung's at attempting to get work packet hope this does not happen during the CC.


----------



## Boyboyd

Signed up.


----------



## Freakn

Is there any word on the start date yet?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Is there any word on the start date yet?


It will most likely be May 5th.


----------



## sweffymo

Does Xtreme Systems have a Chimp Challenge team?

If so, they're going to decide whether to listen to Movieman (one of the big people there) or fold in CC...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...php?f=207&a=75

Bwahaha!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Does Xtreme Systems have a Chimp Challenge team?

If so, they're going to decide whether to listen to Movieman (one of the big people there) or fold in CC...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...php?f=207&a=75

Bwahaha!!!


I don't think they do, but the projected date for the CC is May 5th for the start, so they could do that and then enter CC if it's long enough. Probably not win. But still do it.


----------



## mind0uT

I just signed up!









First time i'm going to fold. so good luck to me


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mind0uT* 
I just signed up!









First time i'm going to fold. so good luck to me
















Bravo, hope there are alot more like you out there. We'll need it


----------



## hostkill

Just joined


----------



## mortimersnerd

I need someone to prep another passkey with 10 SMP WUs. PM me if you can help.


----------



## allenottawa

Signed up now that I got my 8800GT*X*.









Now the hardest part is going to be remembering it...


----------



## Reactions

Emmh... look at the rig in my sig, should I go for CPU or GPU folding?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reactions* 
Emmh... look at the rig in my sig, should I go for CPU or GPU folding?

Both


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reactions* 
Emmh... look at the rig in my sig, should I go for CPU or GPU folding?

Both, your CPU should net around 3000 PPD on SMP. And you should get around 8000PPD on your GTX260.


----------



## DiGi-C

N00bish question here, but can I use my PS3 for this particular competition as well as my main PC? (sorry if this has already been asked!)


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DiGi-C*


N00bish question here, but can I use my PS3 for this particular competition as well as my main PC? (sorry if this has already been asked!)


yup


----------



## zodiacdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DiGi-C*


N00bish question here, but can I use my PS3 for this particular competition as well as my main PC? (sorry if this has already been asked!)


I was wondering this myself... The PS3 seems like it could be a bit of a power house from what I have seen.

But does folding @ home use the video card or the processor?

From what I have read, the PS3 uses one power processor, and 7 (-1 for the OS) synergistic processors. So in reality it seems like it would equal a six core processor @ 3.2ghz.

I am not too sure about the video card... where it would stand vs. a PC card.


----------



## Tator Tot

The GPU in the PS3 cannot fold. It's the nVidia RSX. Based on the NV47 GPU (aka GF7800 series)

And the PS3 folds on the Cell Processor netting 1000 PPD Always.


----------



## Mebby

Count me in, I know I haven't folded for a while but for the Chimp I can make an exception.


----------



## zodac

You'll want to use the sign up link in the main post then.


----------



## colin niloc

I just signed up. My first time folding. I got the SMP up and running, now to figure out the GPU client.

Nice how to guide. I would have never figured it out.


----------



## zodac

Yay for new Folders!









Let us know if you need a hand with anything.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Rules Update:

We are finishing up the final details on the CC. We should have the official results after we vote on them, which will probably be by Monday.

Unless anything drastic changes, we are looking at May 5th start and 20 million race. I will keep you updated on the other details.


----------



## exileschild




----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Rules Update:

We are finishing up the final details on the CC. We should have the official results after we vote on them, which will probably be by Monday.

Unless anything drastic changes, we are looking at May 5th start and 20 million race. I will keep you updated on the other details.

Which means -bigadv folders start on the 3rd, SMP users start on the 4th, and GPU users start 3/4 hours before the start.


----------



## Ovlovian




----------



## Tufelhunden

I'm in! Not 24/7 but a good 12 hours a day!


----------



## 87dtna

My newly acquired gtx275 co-op says I'm in


----------



## zodac

Another Folder signed up.


----------



## smoke12291

just switched my system over









do we have to wait until the deadline to submit work? or is it ok if I start folding now under OCNChimpin and forget about it (I'm usually very busy throughout the day)


----------



## Magus2727

Well it does not start till the 5th but you can start if you want. PM one of the editors for a password so you can get better WU's....


----------



## MijnWraak

Can we hit 1,000!?!?


----------



## Magus2727

hit 1,000 of what?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


hit 1,000 of what?


sign-ups.


----------



## Rebel4055

Should I enter my big beast of a 9800GTX+ SC??!?!?!


----------



## Magus2727

another 350 people... can we build it... YES we CAN!!!! .... I would be great if we can...


----------



## kva

Just signed up a few days ago







.. sorry forgot to post


----------



## CravinR1

20 mil doesn't seem like much, last year we hit that in 5 days. This will be the first time they didn't increase the point goal since the CC inception


----------



## zodac

Yes, but we've also got a couple (maybe more) new teams too. I doubt they'll produce more than 1mil PPD, and we don't want to make it too long for them either. And besides, a 5 day CC is fine with me. We'll just be crowned winners even faster.


----------



## vinton13

Sign me up!


----------



## zodac

There's a link in the main post.


----------



## vinton13

I think I signed up already. :\\

EDIT: OH WAIT I see my name







My bad


----------



## deathconfess

yayyy... just signed up and im going to have my new build finished just in time for this so i can run both pc!!! go get 'em OCN!!!


----------



## Ovlovian

I'm going to get into the top 1500 team before the CC! Woot!


----------



## thenailedone

I have nothing to say and I am going to say it...


----------



## jck

I signed up for the CC. How many days before it starts should I start folding under the OCNChimpin user name?

Sorry if that's been posed before. I didn't feel like going through 95 pages of posts.


----------



## zodac

Here's what I'm going with:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which means -bigadv folders start on the 3rd, SMP users start on the 4th, and GPU users start 3/4 hours before the start.


----------



## Kaldari

Looking like May 5th, but that isn't 100% confirmed. So start folding a few hours ahead of time under OCNChimpin since it looks like you won't be doing bigadv WUs.


----------



## jck

Well, I can't necessarily start a few hours before. Seems like stuff always starts at noon or something. And, firing up all the rigs at 6:30am for a noon start might be kinda iffy.

I might get the rigs all online the night before...say May 4th. Put them on the OCNChimpin name, and let em start. That would be cool, if you all think it would be okay?


----------



## Kaldari

There's nothing wrong with that plan.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Well, I can't necessarily start a few hours before. Seems like stuff always starts at noon or something. And, firing up all the rigs at 6:30am for a noon start might be kinda iffy.

I might get the rigs all online the night before...say May 4th. Put them on the OCNChimpin name, and let em start. That would be cool, if you all think it would be okay?

Sounds fine. I'll probably starts on the 3rd to get the SMP clients submitting as soon as the CC starts.


----------



## wcdolphin

Lol, start a big-adv 24 hours in advance, instant 40k submit








Cannot wait for my two 9800GX2s to arrive, I should start pumping something serious soon.


----------



## Kaldari

If you want to submit a bigadv right at the start, better start one about two and a half days ahead unless you're on a 980X.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


If you want to submit a bigadv right at the start, better start one about two and a half days ahead unless you're on a 980X.


QFT, you'll need to start on the 3rd to get that in straight away, then it might be worthwhile switching to the SMP client. *Definitely* need to switch to the SMP after the 2nd WU; no chance of submitting 3 -bigadvs, and 2 might be cutting it close.


----------



## vinton13

Quick question, how do I know how much folding points I have?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*


Quick question, how do I know how much folding points I have?


Type your folding name into either of the sites below, and run HFM.net to see real-time PPD.

Extreme Overclocking
Stanford


----------



## Cryptedvick

any updates on when it starts and for how long?


----------



## zodac

Still thrashing out the rules, but 5th of May and 20mil target is almost certain. So make sure to start the day before.


----------



## SDriver

I don't get to fold much these days but ill fire some clients up for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## zodac




----------



## mortimersnerd

667 signed up so far. I would really like to see 1000 sign-ups. Lets do this.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Some one go out and recruit?
EDIT:ha! before zodac posted i know hes watching


----------



## zodac

333 more, eh? Time for me to send some PMs out. Hopefully there will be more participants (people who don't fold anymore, but folded last year), but they haven't signed up.

Actually, I'm going to check the list of people who signed up last year and see where they are.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
Some one go out and recruit?
EDIT:ha! before zodac posted i know hes watching


----------



## Kaldari

How much do you guys think an Athlon X2 64 4400 and a 7950GT would fold for? My old rig has been collecting dust for almost two years. I may consider bringing back online if it's at all worth it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
How much do you guys think an Athlon X2 64 4400 and a 7950GT would fold for? My old rig has been collecting dust for almost two years. I may consider bringing back online if it's at all worth it.

The GPU won't be supported but you should be able to do decent with SMP A3 on the X2. Every rig helps for the CC.


----------



## zodac

Nothing on the 7950GT (can't fold), and 500-600 PPD on the X2.


----------



## Kaldari

Is overclocking an X2 like overclocking pre-i7s? That system was before I got into any kind of tweaking. FSB, multiplier, and voltage pretty much?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Is overclocking an X2 like overclocking pre-i7s? That system was before I got into any kind of tweaking. FSB, multiplier, and voltage pretty much?


Should be; don't see why any of that would have changed.









On another note, 52 people signed up last year but haven't joined this year's campaign. I have a feeling peolpe are going start getting annoyed by the amount of PMs I'm sending.


----------



## CravinR1

How many people signed up last year? Do you have a number counted yet zodac


----------



## zodac

110 people were listed for prizes. There might have been others but not signed up though.

6 times that already this year. BUT WE NEED MORE!


----------



## CravinR1

Especially with evga getting beaten last year and sending emails to try to recruit. And threatening (or considering I suppose) renting folding "blades"


----------



## Kaldari

I wasn't around last year, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that EVGA has seriously beefed up since then. We need every hand on deck!


----------



## MrBalll

I'm posting links in the New Members section, so hopefully that will bring us a few more folders.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I wasn't around last year, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that EVGA has seriously beefed up since then. We need every hand on deck!


The have 2x the PPD as us. The only way I see us winning is if we get 90%+ of the team folding for the CC and take on some new folders. I'm about ready to say promote it all you can, this is what it will take to win this year.


----------



## zodac

Oh no, we're getting more than 90%; we're getting at least 120%.

All active folders, and a 20% increase of folders who only fold for the CC, for those of you who say it's mathimatically impossible.


----------



## mortimersnerd

We appear to have EVGA concerned:

Quote:

Don't count them eggs until they hatch, this was the same thought we had last year going into CC and let me tell you OCN people will crawl out ofthe wood works to fold for CC they get double to tripple the numbers they put up now.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?h...mpage=2#310292

Lets keep it up.


----------



## Magus2727

wonder how many people will swap over... any one know from last year guess you could see what % of the points the EVGA had under their CC name vs what actualy was produced for the team...

I dont want to give them ideas but if they said any points during XX time frame do not count towards your EVGA bucks or what ever they are called, ALOT more people I bet would switch over....

Its good to see that EVGA is not "writing" us off...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


wonder how many people will swap over... any one know from last year guess you could see what % of the points the EVGA had under their CC name vs what actualy was produced for the team...

I dont want to give them ideas but if they said any points during XX time frame do not count towards your EVGA bucks or what ever they are called, ALOT more people I bet would switch over....

Its good to see that EVGA is not "writing" us off...


Some of the member are "writing" us off. They seem to think since they have 2x the ppd they will easily win. I am looking forward to proving them wrong.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah. I'm going to enjoy the trash talk threads at that stage.


----------



## ablearcher

Screw levity&difficulty, I'm gonna brave the bigadv VM waters... again.


----------



## rtop2

IM IN for this thing!!! rtop2 is folding name and can someone pm me on how to make the switch please.


----------



## zodac

You just need to change your folding name to "OCNChimpin".

For the GPU client, rightclick the icon> Configure> User Name.

For SMP, add the -configonly flag, and change your name, and add the passkey (PM Mort for the passkey).









You'll get a more thorough set of instructions closer to the CC.


----------



## werds

Ugh... does anyone know if an NSK1380 (Antec) case psu has a connector for pci-e? I have a 7800gs laying around that I could add for the purpose of some extra foldage at least during CC...


----------



## zodac

Can't fold on a card less than 8 series.









And PCIe-2 Molex adaptor would work fine.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't fold on a card less than 8 series.









And PCIe-2 Molex adaptor would work fine.


dammit! Well I don't have any other spare gpu's other than the wifes 9800gtx+ laying around... I might have to steal it out of her rig when she aint looking... just for the week


----------



## zodac

Give her the 7800GS; she'll never know.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Give her the 7800GS; she'll never know.










Rule #1 about wife:

she knows everything, even when you think she doesn't.

She'll know very quickly when she doesn't have the #1 product.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Countdown
(thanks to zodac for the link)

15 days, 18 hours, 39 minutes and 45 seconds


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Countdown
(thanks to zodac for the link)











boomchacka


----------



## werds

Kinda curious. Does OCN have a facebook fan page for Chimp Challenge? I know...rather geeky to even bring it up but just saw my fan page posts while checking my wall and it occurred to ask.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *werds* 
Kinda curious. Does OCN have a facebook fan page for Chimp Challenge? I know...rather geeky to even bring it up but just saw my fan page posts while checking my wall and it occurred to ask.

If someone makes one I'll join







I think being "geeky" is the last worry here at OCN


----------



## werds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
If someone makes one I'll join







I think being "geeky" is the last worry here at OCN

















WAREZ MAH BRAINZ!


----------



## zodac

I was going to ask the guy who started the OCN fanpage for some promotion, but not yet. Go ahead and start up a discussion on the fan page though. Then once word gets out, there'll be some info for them to read.


----------



## CravinR1

What helped us win last year was the % of OCN's ppd that was for the chimp was over 75% where as evga was like 40ish %


----------



## werds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I was going to ask the guy who started the OCN fanpage for some promotion, but not yet. Go ahead and start up a discussion on the fan page though. Then once word gets out, there'll be some info for them to read.









That this one or a different one?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Overcl...8959383?ref=ts


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that one. I get updates from it every other day, so I figure it'll draw a few more people into it.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


We appear to have EVGA concerned:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?h...mpage=2#310292

Lets keep it up.










I couldn't resist rattling the cage a little


----------



## zodac

Our







smiley would have been perfect there.


----------



## CravinR1

Check out my profile pic


----------



## zodac

Nice. I'll start making the rounds soon too. Whenever the official threads go up.









I think I'll present myself as "Folding Editor from OCN - *Reigning* Chimp Champs".


----------



## CravinR1

Just added a link to the signup thread in case someone wants to be on the winning team lol

My sig is the OCN vs the world with link


----------



## zodac

I don't think _I'd_ get away with that, but since you're doing it, that's fine.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I couldn't resist rattling the cage a little

















Don't motivate them.


----------



## CravinR1

So this would be going too far (thats their CC banner)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Guys, it stops here. Further actions of this kind will not benefit the team.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

ok sorry, just entertaining the idea is quite fun though.
also why is Hardforum out this year?


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah I'll not post anything else over there until after the challenge is well under way

I should have thought that my goading them would only increase people wanting to sign up. I stop posting there.

Sorry Mort









Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


ok sorry, just entertaining the idea is quite fun though.
also why is Hardforum out this year?


last year hardforum didn't pull together as a team for the CC and were the only ones to not meet the 20 million goal.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


ok sorry, just entertaining the idea is quite fun though.
also why is Hardforum out this year?


They are spread thin between other DC projects and had issues last year as a team. They look like they will be back next year though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Yeah I'll not post anything else over there until after the challenge is well under way

I should have thought that my goading them would only increase people wanting to sign up. I stop posting there.

Sorry Mort










Thanks, I don't want this to get out of hand.


----------



## CravinR1

I wasn't being overly obnoxious. Actually in their signup for 2010 CC I was welcomed. But I have made 4 posts and thats it.

Sorry again mort, wasn't trying to hurt the team just some harmless goading


----------



## mortimersnerd

No harm was done yet, but I can see how this could have gone out of hand. Besides, I'm sure there are more productive ways to help out team than teasing a monster (EVGA).


----------



## CravinR1

Part of the fun of the CC is flinging poo in good nature


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Part of the fun of the CC is flinging poo in good nature

EVGA doesn't seem to be very organized yet or motivated. From the looks of it, they are trying to have multiple people run the CC for them and some nice arguing on the forum as well. Personally, I would looking but don't speak, we don't want to motivate them any more than they already are.

Go have fun in the other teams forums, in a good poo flinging manner.


----------



## CravinR1

Any word on the participants this year?

Google is showing some forums that didn't participate in last year's challenge posting info about the CC

I'm actually as afraid of team russia as I am of EVGA, I could see them pulling together to beat us americans


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Any word on the participants this year?

Google is showing some forums that didn't participate in last year's challenge posting info about the CC

OCF - Captain: harlam357
MaxPC - Captain: gsmitheman
OCAU - Captain: leroyxx
OCN - Captain: mortimersnerd
EVGA - Captain: l337h4l
CPC & bit-tech - Captain: coolamasta
Hardware Canuks - Captain: chriskwarren
TSC! Russia - Captain: Hil
Tech Power Up - BUCK NASTY

If you want to find the links to all of their threads, feel free to post them.


----------



## thenailedone

TSC!Russia will slaughter us (again)


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
TSC!Russia will slaughter us (again)

we stomped them last year, hard

we hit 20 mil points in 5 days, the next team (evga) was 1.6 days behind us


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
TSC!Russia will slaughter us (again)

I would not put them out of the running by any means. HOWEVER, the reason they beat us (not in CC but in terms of ranking) before was because they had numbers. but like that person from EVGA said, OCN'ers come out of the woodwork to kick ass and eat bananas in the CC so if anything we will give them all one heck of a race!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
TSC!Russia will slaughter us (again)

We can't let that happen, now can we? Fire up everything you have.


----------



## ablearcher

Guys, I'm gone for 2.5 measly hours, and you append 2 more pages!?









now I have to read _and_ eat!!


----------



## crackzattic

hey i didnt look threw here or search... lol sorry i am lazy. how do i enable quad core folding on windows 7. been folding for a long time just stopped about 6months but i wanna help out here. thanks


----------



## Kaldari

I honestly don't see EVGA being as much of a threat as they appear to be. I guarantee most of their folders just do it for the EVGA bucks and probably have no idea the CC is even happening. Remember, these people have to all unite under the chimpin username after things kick off, and I just don't see them rallying most of sheep over there.

We have a very legitimate shot at this.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


hey i didnt look threw here or search... lol sorry i am lazy. how do i enable quad core folding on windows 7. been folding for a long time just stopped about 6months but i wanna help out here. thanks


SMP client







The stickies will help you along, since the guides have finally been updated/created









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I honestly don't see EVGA being as much of a threat as they appear to be. I guarantee most of their folders just do it for the EVGA bucks and probably have no idea the CC is even happening. Remember, these people have to all unite under the chimpin username after things kick off, and I just don't see them rallying most of sheep over there.

We have a very legitimate shot at this.


Don't call them sheep. I hail from there. The top 400 folders, at least, are rather intelligent and decent people. They also are some of the most hardcore.

But..... you know? how many of them are actually OCN folders sapping some money?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I honestly don't see EVGA being as much of a threat as they appear to be. I guarantee most of their folders just do it for the EVGA bucks and probably have no idea the CC is even happening. Remember, these people have to all unite under the chimpin username after things kick off, and I just don't see them rallying most of sheep over there.

We have a very legitimate shot at this.


Yes but they have 2x the PPD so they only need half their members to switch over to match us. I bet we can get 4 mil PPD for OCNChimpin this year and will put up a very good fight, but we are going to need to keep preparing. At the current stage, we don't have this in the bag. However, our planning is what won it last year and we are on track to another victory, we just need to keep promoting. I will be more confident when we have ~1000 sign-ups.

On a more positive note, we have 710 active folders according to EOC and 672 signed up right now. Many are new folders and returning idle members who have already contributed, but I can see us getting 90%+ support of the team.


----------



## mrwesth

I've been away for a while... (since January atleast). Moved a couple times and then formatted, formatted, upgraded, formatted, etc... and am now working 3.5 jobs. (two on the weekend about 90 miles away) So it was hard to take the time to set things up again.

The CC gave me the motivation to kick my rig back into action.

So, here's 30k ppd to the CC. Hope that is still a nice chunk!

-Wes


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwesth*


So, here's 30k ppd to the CC. Hope that is still a nice chunk!

-Wes


----------



## Galg

I'm still waiting for a PSU so I can get my new GTS250 up and running. That should put me up from about 14k PPD at the moment to around 20k PPD. (Replacing a HD4850 which is only pulling in 2-3k PPD :/)


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm turning the folding up to 11 for this one. I was away for last years









I'll have all 3 work PCs folding aswell as my sig rig (duh).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
hey i didnt look threw here or search... lol sorry i am lazy. how do i enable quad core folding on windows 7. been folding for a long time just stopped about 6months but i wanna help out here. thanks

Here are the guides that you need:

CPU Folding
GPU Folding










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
I've been away for a while... (since January atleast). Moved a couple times and then formatted, formatted, upgraded, formatted, etc... and am now working 3.5 jobs. (two on the weekend about 90 miles away) So it was hard to take the time to set things up again.

The CC gave me the motivation to kick my rig back into action.

So, here's 30k ppd to the CC. Hope that is still a nice chunk!

-Wes









Take a look at this thread for returning folders; it's got info on the new bonus system if you're not familiar with it.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Just signed up again as I participated last year. I hope we win again, but with EVGA barging in, it will be hard to do so.

Good luck to everyone though!


----------



## zodac

We get a few more rigs like yours (a good 10k PPD there, with 15k possible), and we'll be fine.


----------



## Magus2727

Well decided to try another configuration and due to the enviornment settings I am getting more PPD with just the CPU folding then with both the GPU and CPU. before I was getting around 6.5K PPD and with the settings removed and the GPU off I am getting 7.5-8K PPD. So I will not be GPU folding for the CC....

Can the GPU client with ATi be told what core to load down? Question is because I am wanting to get the new Phenom II X6 when it comes out and may have it before the CC. A3 WU only will use 4 cores right? or could it use all 6? it would be good for ATi users if they could tell the ATi card to use the 2 other cores not being used so it will optimize the SMP and GPU folding... just a thought...


----------



## zodac

PM headed your way.


----------



## Kaldari

Process Lasso

Make sure to turn on "Forced Mode" in the Options dropdown so the priorities and affinities are enforced well.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Process Lasso

Make sure to turn on "Forced Mode" in the Options dropdown so the priorities and affinities are enforced well.


Thanks for the link... I have obtained some







clasified information







for possible beta testing from Zodac so I will try that first and might try this after if it does not work....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

This is gonna be great! I have 10 machines, 3 GPU's, and a PS3 running clients to devote to the cause!


----------



## zodac

Very nice. Just 2 weeks to go!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

How long does the challenge last for? If it's for the rest of that month, I might have a little folding farm built and running for that but it would be in the middle of May....


----------



## zodac

It shouldn't be more than 5 days. That's how soon we finished it last year, and we should improve on that this time around.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

5 days?!!?!? awww man! oh well... I should start building for next years challenge then!


----------



## zodac

Or try and get it done earlier.


----------



## CravinR1

A big difference from last year's CC is we lost barnettworks and knitelife


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


A big difference from last year's CC is we lost barnettworks and knitelife


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


A big difference from last year's CC is we lost barnettworks and knitelife


And nitteo sold off most of his stuff...

But we've got a lot more members than last year (~730 at the moment), so while we don't have loads of *huge* PPD producers, we have got a large number of folders.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


This is gonna be great! I have 10 machines, 3 GPU's, and a PS3 running clients to devote to the cause!


Thanks for reminding me, I have my PS3 sitting here as well, that might help a bit as well







. That thing hasn't folded in 6 months either, so I'll have to blow out the dust first before I overheat it XD.

Edit: Also, what happened to Barnettworks and Knitelife? And why'd Nitteo sell his stuff? D:

(I've been out of the loop for too long.)


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


A big difference from last year's CC is we lost barnettworks and knitelife


I think OCN will surprised at the quality of folders this year for CC..
And the fact a lot of teams have lost their big guns and small folders..
Have faith


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


Edit: Also, what happened to Barnettworks and Knitelife? And why'd Nitteo sell his stuff? D:

(I've been out of the loop for too long.)


The company BW worked for sold their servers, so his production just stopped (same story with clama; they both worked at the same place), Knitelife isn't active here anymore, and nitteo sold his stuff for some funds for his business.


----------



## CravinR1

Zodac, did you ever get a count of how many folders we had last year vs this year planned folders?


----------



## zodac

Yeah. we had 110 folders signed up last year, compared to ~670 so far this year.

But I'm taking the nymber of 100 from the people who applied for prizes; there might have been others who folded for OCNChimpin, but didn't send in a SS. I can't say for certain since I didn't take part last year.


----------



## Gen

Looks like I will be getting a Phenom II X6 and hopfully have it running before the CC. That will give me the 1090T, 965 and 555 all overclocked for the CC.

Also, does anyone know if the X6 will be able to do bigadv?


----------



## Magus2727

as of now I think the bigadv still needs to see 8 cores to download the WU. They might be fixing that if someone can show of if they do testing to show a 6 core can do it... or if you can some how trick it...


----------



## CravinR1

I don't see 455buick on the signup list (franz isn't either but he posted he was in just forgot to add himself)


----------



## zodac

I'm sure franz was ~20th. And I sent out the PMs yesterday, so hopefully he'll sign up. Of course, he might switch to OCNChimpin anyway.

But I think all of us should send him a PM, _just_ to be sure.


----------



## CravinR1

I think it'd be cool to put the eoc sig for OCNChimpin on the first page:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Done.


----------



## CravinR1

Cool, fast work!


----------



## mortimersnerd

3 more GPUs added to the prize list.

We are currently at about a 1:10 ratio for prizes to people signed up. Better odds than the lottery.


----------



## zodac

Wow, some very nice prizes there.


----------



## CravinR1

I hope the gpus in that list are going to be folding during the CC

Hate to lose the CC when we have some decent cards there.


----------



## Akomplice209

Hellll yeaaa 455 Buick up in here


----------



## zodac

Yeah, he was online for the first time in a couple of weeks today.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Countdown timer all set up on my comp, got a second set of clients set up under the chimpin username, and going to burn in a couple of wu's on them. Ready!
hmmm a friend on the floor has a 270... maybe i can convince him to join.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


Countdown timer all set up on my comp, got a second set of clients set up under the chimpin username, and going to burn in a couple of wu's on them. Ready!
hmmm a friend on the floor has a 270... maybe i can convince him to join.


Tell him if not a crew of us will take a road trip and make him


----------



## zodac

Or show him our list of prizes. _Slightly_ more legal.


----------



## CravinR1

Whats with the mods today, ruining all my fun.

First I can't fling poo at evga, now I can't break legs for the cause

Whats next I can't discretely film females with my nightvision camcorder?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Whats with the mods today, ruining all my fun.

First I can't fling poo at evga, now I can't break legs for the cause

Whats next I can't discretely film females with my nightvision camcorder?


You can fling poo.. just wait until the CC starts. I'll even join in.









And it's not really us stopping you breaking people's legs. More the law. But more related, Stanford might take points away from the team if it's from an unauthorized client (you remember Team FTL).

But go right ahead with the camcorder.


----------



## CravinR1

ok I guess I can take those concessions to my actions


----------



## mortimersnerd

If anyone is really bored, they could go visit the new members section and say hi along with a link to the CC thread.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


If anyone is really bored, they could go visit the new members section and say hi along with a link to the CC thread.










YAY Time to do something slightly more constructive than trolling the internet


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


YAY Time to do something slightly more constructive than trolling the internet


Nice posts.


----------



## MacG32

Two weeks and counting.







I'm so looking forward to this.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Two weeks and counting.







I'm so looking forward to this.










Don't forget we start a day or two early depending on the clients.

Are you folding on that 980X by the way? Don't think I've seen someone here folding on one.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't forget we start a day or two early depending on the clients.

Are you folding on that 980X by the way? Don't think I've seen someone here folding on one.

Sounds good to me. My system's not up and running yet. I wish it was finished, but I'm waiting on a few tax returns to come in.







I'll have all of the computers in my house folding for the CC.


----------



## MrBalll

If we received the passkey about three weeks ago do we need a new one? I could have sworn I saw a post saying there was a new one...or am I just imaging things? Thanks.


----------



## zodac

You should be grand; there're a few passkeys just as back up.


----------



## MrBalll

Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


If we received the passkey about three weeks ago do we need a new one? I could have sworn I saw a post saying there was a new one...or am I just imaging things? Thanks.


OCN is using an undisclosed number of passkeys in case one is compromised, it doesn't wipe out all of our bonus points.

If you are able to get 10 WUs finished before the CC, it is advised that you get your own passkey: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

Note that the form is case sensitive so enter OCNChimpin exactly.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

well, that would be the best idea... everyone use their own. That way nobodies points are compromised.

Although... that would mean the team loses out on the potential bonus points until they get 10 done.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
well, that would be the best idea... everyone use their own. That way nobodies points are compromised.

Although... that would mean the team loses out on the potential bonus points until they get 10 done.

You would need to complete the 10 units before the competition starts.


----------



## Boyboyd

When can i start folding under the ocnchimpin name?

I'd rather not re-configure a whole load of clients on the 4th.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
When can i start folding under the ocnchimpin name?

I'd rather not re-configure a whole load of clients on the 4th.

Any time you want the points to no longer go to your name... if you dont care about that stuff then you can start now.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Any time you want the points to no longer go to your name... if you dont care about that stuff then you can start now.

Muoy excellente. I'm gonna start now and just keep folding.


----------



## Enfluenza

hi peoples!
how well does a 8600GTS fold?
im geting two! one for my mom's pc and one for mine








and a opteron 165 may get some extra points in! ( maybe 300?)


----------



## zodac

8600GTS: 1.5-2k PPD

Opteron 165: not sure what that CPU is; dual or single core?


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
8600GTS: 1.5-2k PPD

Opteron 165: not sure what that CPU is; dual or single core?

the opty is a dual core 1.8ghz, 2mb L2 cache (i dont think it has L3), socket 939 CPU.
oh GTS gets that much? well, atleast i can add 4K more PPD to my two folding rigs


----------



## zodac

Dual core @ 1.8Ghz? It'll struggle to finish in time for the bonuses, even with 24/7 folding. If you use 2 Unicore clients, you'll probably get a couple hundred PPD.

You'd need to start it now though, and time it to finish during the WU.


----------



## Enfluenza

lol
i guess i'll overclock it, these opty 165 are great overclockers! i'll try to push to 2.2ghz if not more.
but i have to find hacked bios to overclock on my OEM board. oh well.


----------



## wierdo124

EVGA's CC thread has 250 posts.

Ours has well over 1,000.


----------



## wierdo124

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=105244

It appears May 5th at noon _is_ official.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


EVGA's CC thread has 250 posts.

Ours has well over 1,000.











and that is why OCN>>EVGA


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=105244

It appears May 5th at noon _is_ official.

That was posted before the CC captains voted on the date. We are finishing up the details as we speak.

Unless someone is extremely convincing it will be May 5th, noon PST, 20 million points.


----------



## Vbp6us

Folding for the first time. On my sig rig and 8800GT on my Wolfdale.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Folding for the first time. On my sig rig and 8800GT on my Wolfdale.











woot! your beastly quad core is breaking stock i7 930 ppd


----------



## Despised Icon

Sign me up please!


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


woot! your beastly quad core is breaking stock i7 930 ppd










Wow! That's awesome. What does an overclocked 930 do?


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Wow! That's awesome. What does an overclocked 930 do?










>25k with -bigadv.








~18k with SMP


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Wow! That's awesome. What does an overclocked 930 do?










~16k+. It can also do bigadv to 17k-25k









And some crazy 4.0GHz OC for 28K!!


----------



## Boyboyd

Awwww i get about 4 on my Quad


----------



## mike44njdevils

Hi, brand new folder, folding with the Chimpin team. Got into the challenge late, but enjoying it.
Heh, Intel guys having the fun....

That's ok, I'm happy with my wee lil 550 pumping 5100 PPD.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Lets do it. I may only contribute about 9k PPD but its somthing


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Hi, brand new folder, folding with the Chimpin team. Got into the challenge late, but enjoying it.
Heh, Intel guys having the fun....

That's ok, I'm happy with my wee lil 550 pumping 5100 PPD.


And the GPU will pull 4-5k too.


----------



## Dr__Horrible

This sounds epic... hopfully will have oc to 4.0GHz by then


----------



## zodac

Ooh, a good 15-18k PPD if you get that CPU to 4Ghz.









Welcome to OCN, and glad to have you on the team.


----------



## Vbp6us

Is this where I post my screenshot when progress is > 50%?










Thanks


----------



## zodac

No not yet. Instructions will be posted in a thread, along with the Rules for the CC. You'll be emailing the SS anyway.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No not yet. Instructions will be posted in a thread, along with the Rules for the CC. You'll be emailing the SS anyway.









Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Boyboyd

Why is my quad so bad? I'm at 3.6 and i'm currently getting 1133.27 PPD on a 6014 WU.

Is it really that outdated?


----------



## zodac

Has the client been off for a significant amount of time (a few hours) since you downloaded the WU?

The bonus points are time-dependent, so if you weren't folding for a while, you would have lost a lot of bonus points. If that's not the issue, post up your FahLog and let us take a look.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Has the client been off for a significant amount of time (a few hours) since you downloaded the WU?

The bonus points are time-dependent, so if you weren't folding for a while, you would have lost a lot of bonus points. If that's not the issue, post up your FahLog and let us take a look.










I've not folded for a few months. But as soon as i started the SMP client it ran until it finished. It's now on a new WU and getting 1136 PPD.

Seems in my absence they introduced a bonus system







I'll have to read up on that.


----------



## srsparky32

in. ive only folded a few work units (3) but the 250 pumps them out pretty well. 1:55 is the time it takes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


I've not folded for a few months. But as soon as i started the SMP client it ran until it finished. It's now on a new WU and getting 1136 PPD.

Seems in my absence they introduced a bonus system







I'll have to read up on that.


There's a recap thread here for returning folders.









PM me your FahLog though; it might show why you've got such low PPD.

*EDIT: *Wait, are you using Fahmon, or HFM?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


in. ive only folded a few work units (3) but the 250 pumps them out pretty well. 1:55 is the time it takes.


Nice.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There's a recap thread here for returning folders.









PM me your FahLog though; it might show why you've got such low PPD.

*EDIT: *Wait, are you using Fahmon, or HFM?


Fahmon. Thanks for the link, i'll give that a read when i finish work.

PM Incoming with the log.


----------



## zodac

No need; Fahmon doesn't include bonus points, so the PPD looks low. To see your true PPD, you'll need to use HFM.


----------



## Boyboyd

Horray, it's now showing 10,765PPD







Thanks for all the help.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm not sure if this has been answered or even asked yet but here goes. Will all OCN CC folders get a 2010 CC badge in their sig regarless of the final outcome or do we have to win the CC to guantee a CC badge?


----------



## zodac

I believe only if we win. All the more reason for us to win, *because I want one!*


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I believe only if we win.










I'll give it all I have. So far I have not been able to find any decent cheap folding cards.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Yeah, we only get a badge if we win.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yeah, we only get a badge if we win.


We only get a badge *WHEN* we win.....not if.


----------



## Ovlovian

I think it's funny I'll be in the top 13xx folders on the team before I even get a rank under my name.
Considering how slowly I gain PPD. Love having my computer on all the time.


----------



## mortimersnerd

10 more sign-ups to hit 700. I want to see at least 800 sign-ups, lets keep it up.


----------



## mypcisugly

If i read evething right i can use my passkey im using now ? All i have to due is change my name


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
10 more sign-ups to hit 700. I want to see at least 800 sign-ups, lets keep it up.

Ive posted a "OCN Needs Your Help" notice on the H50 users thread... I hope we can get some more sign ups from there









http://www.overclock.net/9138893-post7368.html


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Can i haz better ATI client now plz?


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Well I'm in, identity issues aside....


----------



## psycho12345

I'm in, my 8800GTS gets a solid 5-6k ppd, going to load up the smp client too and put my (ancient) conroe to work.


----------



## DeaconFrost31

Ill try to participate on my laptop sig rig and ps3


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

So im folding on all of my rigs now. Crap its hot in here.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


If i read evething right i can use my passkey im using now ? All i have to due is change my name


I'm not sure... allo, powers that be, it is to early in the morning for me to think and we have a question here... allo!?


----------



## yakub0

for the screenie of >50% for prizes, does that mean in both gpu and smp?
Or just one or the other?

Just curious.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakub0* 
for the screenie of >50% for prizes, does that mean in both gpu and smp?
Or just one or the other?

Just curious.

Anything to prove you where active in the CC...


----------



## PCSarge

welll i signed up, not that i dont already let my pc fold 24/7, but ifi have an exact date when its going on, i can tell you wether or not ill have my i5 750 and 3 way sli up or not, cause my tax return is due this week or next







which means this girl is going shopping lmao

P.S : i also cannot locate the screenshots folder for windows, i hit print screen, and cant find the save point


----------



## Kaldari

Print Screen puts the shot in your clipboard. You have to paste it in a program to actually save to a file. MS Paint works ok.

Open it, Ctrl + V, save.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


If i read evething right i can use my passkey im using now ? All i have to due is change my name


I believe that is correct. If you have a passkey, and are getting bonus points, then you will only need to change your name.
For those folders that do not have a passkey, or have not completed 10 WU's on their own passkey, they can get a passkey to use for the Chimp Challenge. The passkey that they receive will allow the user to get the bonus points that we will need to win.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


If i read evething right i can use my passkey im using now ? All i have to due is change my name


I believe the passkey is linked to the username. So if you change the name, you'll need to fold 10 WUs again.

But that's what I would have assumed; give it a go if you get a chance, and see if you get the bonuses (fold under OCNChimpin, head to the Stanford Stats and enter OCNChimpin and your own passkey, then see if it is base points ot bonus points).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Ive posted a "OCN Needs Your Help" notice on the H50 users thread... I hope we can get some more sign ups from there









http://www.overclock.net/9138893-post7368.html












Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeaconFrost31*


Ill try to participate on my laptop sig rig and ps3


Just try?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yakub0*


for the screenie of >50% for prizes, does that mean in both gpu and smp?
Or just one or the other?

Just curious.


One will be enough. A thread will be up soon with full instructions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


welll i signed up, not that i dont already let my pc fold 24/7, but ifi have an exact date when its going on, i can tell you wether or not ill have my i5 750 and 3 way sli up or not, cause my tax return is due this week or next







which means this girl is going shopping lmao

P.S : i also cannot locate the screenshots folder for windows, i hit print screen, and cant find the save point


It will (95%) start on the 5th of May, so maybe start up your clients for OCNChimpin on the 4th.


----------



## mypcisugly

think i will just get a new pass key for CC ..i was going to fold on gtx260 but to much power +heat and im caseless the setup is 2 feet from me and as quite as the fan is i don't want to here it ..so i hope my x6 get here fast so i set it up oc it and prime95 the sucker .
fold x6 for 5 days folding


----------



## zodac

Why not just get it off Mort? That way you can stick with your own user for the next week or so, and you'll have a passkey that gives bonuses right from the off.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why not just get it off Mort? That way you can stick with your own user for the next week or so, and you'll have a passkey that gives bonuses right from the off.


that's what i meant by getting a new pass key








I took a look at my hd3850 folder and if i can get 2kppd extra out of my x6
after CC i will take the 3850 offline and save some power..
but for now looks like CC will get my 3850 and my x6 when it gets here
for the CC......


----------



## zodac

Make sure to try the X6 with GPU and without; you don't want the 3850 crippling SMP PPD.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

We should encourage everyone to start switching their clients over a week ahead of time similar to last year.

We rocketed out of the gate during last years competition while many teams increased clients while the competition was ongoing.

Start folding for OCNChimpin *EARLY* folks! Particularly if you've never folded before.


----------



## zodac

Yep, if all goes well, the PM will go out next Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Make sure to try the X6 with GPU and without; you don't want the 3850 crippling SMP PPD.


the 3850 is in it own system ....the x6 is going in my sig rig...
the 3850 is in a old sytem system that uses almost 300watts 
my sig rig uses almost 400watts i can put out alot more work 
on my sig rig with just the x6 alone ..power to ppd use is just better on my sig rig


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Start folding for OCNChimpin *EARLY* folks! Particularly if you've never folded before.

eh... Ill change mine over maybe 9 hours before and time it so that my SMP drops off a unit at the start









Now... if only stanford would release a new GPU client that allows fermi to fold


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
We should encourage everyone to start switching their clients over a week ahead of time similar to last year.

We rocketed out of the gate during last years competition while many teams increased clients while the competition was ongoing.

Start folding for OCNChimpin *EARLY* folks! Particularly if you've never folded before.

Already started







. Setting up my clients at work now.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I need to set up my -bigadv, poo cakes, I need my wireless adapter for my desktop.


----------



## blade19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


We should encourage everyone to start switching their clients over a week ahead of time similar to last year.

We rocketed out of the gate during last years competition while many teams increased clients while the competition was ongoing.

Start folding for OCNChimpin *EARLY* folks! Particularly if you've never folded before.


Just swapped a PS3, 2x SMP2s, a GTX260, and a 9800GTX+ over to OCNChimpin... ~40kppd on my end. Trying to secure some kind of 775 cooler so I can throw in a C2D SMP and an 8800GTS 640. Also, my parents' CellyD has been converted


----------



## DiGi-C

Almost finished setting up 3 clients (is that the correct term?), got my sig rig doing SMP & GPU and my PS3 on the Go, more exciting than I first realised tbh, lovin watching the points roll in







(I know its mediocore in comparason to most but hey its fun).

90% sure getting a PhysX card next week to chip in just for this event lol


----------



## blade19

Also, new OCNChimpin avatar...
 








help yourselves!


----------



## mortimersnerd

700 sign-ups. Keep it up guys!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DiGi-C*


Almost finished setting up 3 clients (is that the correct term?), got my sig rig doing SMP & GPU and my PS3 on the Go, more exciting than I first realised tbh, lovin watching the points roll in







(I know its mediocore in comparason to most but hey its fun).

90% sure getting a PhysX card next week to chip in just for this event lol










Yay for new folders.


----------



## killerhz

this starts in May correct? i am prepping my 260's now and applying new TIM. can't wait to get back to some folding. bump for the cause and bump for OCN...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


this starts in May correct? i am prepping my 260's now and applying new TIM. can't wait to get back to some folding. bump for the cause and bump for OCN...


Yup, starts in May. We are sending out a PM April 28th, advising that people start switching their clients over.


----------



## zodac

Yes, the 5th of May (12pm PST), so start the day before to get off to a good start. You're looking at a good 12-14k from the 260s, and 15-16k from the i7. So 30k if all goes well.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yup, starts in May. We are sending out a PM April 28th, advising that people start switching their clients over.


nice. been off the folding thing for a while but ready to roll soon.

thanks for the replies.


----------



## DiGi-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yay for new folders.









(Add 4 client to that count now, second SMP via GUI thingamajigger)


----------



## Strat79

Edit: Just noticed the "quick question about CC" thread in the OP, will check it out first.

Not sure if any of these have been asked or answered but three quick questions for anyone that can answer:

1: Is the OCNChimpin username case sensitive when entered into the clients? Don't want a simple, missed capital letter to cost us points.

2: Placeholder, as I forgot the second question, heh. Will edit after I reread the past few pages, as something I just read sparked my brain to ask it.

3: How many ppd does the PS3's get on average running 24/7? I have two cousins living beside me with ps3's that I could probably put to folding for the CC. Basically would it be worth the time it takes to setup folding on a PS3 just for the CC?


----------



## zodac

1) Yes, case-sensitive.

2) Waiting...

3) 1,004 PPD. It completes a 251pt WU every 6 hours.


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Hey all. Didn't realize it was Chimpin' time. Got the email this afternoon and started up my clients. I don't think I've folded since last year. I should have been going all semester though. Free electricity at college FTW. Is there anything I need to do besides be folding of OCN? I put my user name and team number in and just got going, am I missing any steps? I'm also folding on a CPU do I need the passcode? If so can someone PM it to me please!


----------



## BlackOmega

Ok signed up (again?).

When will we get the passkey?

Any new developments to the GPU clients? I haven't folded since....well for a while anyway. 
If there are new flags what are they and do they really help?

PS: I would search and read it for myself but I've got schoolwork to do, a quick answer will suffice.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) Yes, case-sensitive.

2) Waiting...

3) 1,004 PPD. It completes a 251pt WU every 6 hours.



Thanks Z. I reread and completely lost my 2nd question, maybe it will come back to me. I think an extra 2K ppd will be worth it, will read up on setting up PS3's tonight and try to get them going tomorrow. Have 2 or 3 other smaller machines I will be adding for the CC as well, very small ppd machines but I am determined that we win this thing! Over the next couple days I am going house to house of my family and friends and putting the clients on their machines, even if just for the duration of the CC.

I am so addicted to this, I am loving it. My father and I used to fold for United Devices about 10 years ago, back when distributed computing was first coming to fruition and I am so glad I found OCN and found out about Standford picking up where UD left off. I only wish I had known much earlier. My father is much more into it than me now, so I expect to see a few more clients from that side of the family as well(all clients are and will be folding under Strat79 username, so you won't see more clients, just more ppd). He was diagnosed with MS a couple a years ago(Diabetic as well) and his mother is battling Cancer for the second time. I lost both my mother's parents to Cancer as well, so this whole project means alot to us both. My hats off to all of the OCN folders for their efforts!


----------



## Kaldari

I posted on the [email protected] forums as I was unsure about exactly how passkeys relate to usernames, whether they are interchangeable, or whatever. Here's what I got.

I knew most of it, but the bit about getting the same key with a specific user/email combo I didn't know.

Quote:



Passkeys do not expire or become invalid. Each passkey is unique to a specific user name and email address combo. If you request another passkey using the same user name and email address, you will get the same passkey again. The only way to get a different passkey is to request a key using a different user name, and/or with a different email address.

You will want to use only one passkey to keep your points consolidated, unless you specifically want them seperated, points on each passkey. Note that points will still be consolidated under the one user name, regardless of how many passkeys you use.

It's like your social security #. You only need one, and you don't want to give it out to anyone. And only in extreme circumstances would you ever need to change it.


----------



## zodac

Here's the instuctions for a PS3 if you need another reference:

• Open up "Life with Playstation"
• Go to the [email protected] channel (hold square and go to the last channel)
• Go to options (hold Triangle)
• Choose "Identity" (5th option)
• "Change donor name"> *OCNChimpin*
• Go back (press circle)
• "Join an Exisiting Team"> Team 37726


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Just read the OP. Answered almost all my own questions. Gonna be pumping out a whopping 2500 PPD. Stinkin' ATi cards...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I posted on the [email protected] forums as I was unsure about exactly how passkeys relate to usernames, whether they are interchangeable, or whatever. Here's what I got.


I like this bit:

Quote:



It's like your social security #. You only need one, and you don't want to give it out to anyone. And only in extreme circumstances would you ever need to change it.


I've seen bruce refer to it as your ebay details too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thepiratemonk3y*


Just read the OP. Answered almost all my own questions. Gonna be pumping out a whopping 2500 PPD. Stinkin' ATi cards...


Probably get 2k off your CPU too.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Here's the instuctions for a PS3 if you need another reference:

• Open up "Life with Playstation"
• Go to the [email protected] channel (hold square and go to the last channel)
• Go to options (hold Triangle)
• Choose "Identity" (5th option)
• "Change donor name"> *OCNChimpin*
• Go back (press circle)
• "Join an Exisiting Team"> Team 37726











Woah, thanks again man. I didn't realize how simple it was to setup. I thought I was going to have to do some manual installing and configuring that was way more in depth than that. I will for sure set those up then. Just as long as it is relatively safe for 24/7 on the ps3's with no extra cooling? I really don't have a grand to buy them both new ones


----------



## zodac

I can't comment on the Phat PS3, but I've had my Slim, which has 30% less heat output, and 30% less power consumption (apprently) than the original, fold 24/7 for a couple of weeks without any issues. 4/5 days won't be a problem.


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like this bit:
Probably get 2k off your CPU too.










According to FahMon I'll get a monstrous 240PPD from my E8400.


----------



## zodac

Fahmon doesn't include bonus points; use HFM (2nd post in the SMP guide).









I get 2.2k from one at stock.


----------



## Kaldari

My fatty has been folding for a couple months straight now, with a little gaming off and on of course. You don't need to worry about having it going for the CC.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Ok, I finally installed my GTX 260 as a dedicated folding card alongside the 5850 (gaming card). Count me in!

Anyone have ideas as to how much points a 720BE makes with the bonus points now?


----------



## FiX

Count me in








9600gso folding for 4 hrs a day








Parents dont like the powerbill and this is as much as I can do.
Occasionally I leave my rig on overnight and that gets a few points.
Every little helps


----------



## nepas

Soooo,I think I am gonna have a go at folding for OCN for the chimp challenge,as I am feeling lazy anyone give me a rough idea of how much my PPD will be with my [email protected] and my [email protected]/1000?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


Ok, I finally installed my GTX 260 as a dedicated folding card alongside the 5850 (gaming card). Count me in!

Anyone have ideas as to how much points a 720BE makes with the bonus points now?


Expect 3-4k PPD. Maybe more with the newer WUs, if you're lucky.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


Count me in








9600gso folding for 4 hrs a day








Parents dont like the powerbill and this is as much as I can do.
Occasionally I leave my rig on overnight and that gets a few points.
Every little helps










Every little helps indeed.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Soooo,I think I am gonna have a go at folding for OCN for the chimp challenge,as I am feeling lazy anyone give me a rough idea of how much my PPD will be with my [email protected] and my [email protected]/1000?


~9k PPD on the CPU, then probably 3k on the GPU. 11-12k PPD overall.


----------



## shemer77

all right Im in. Got a pm and that convinced me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


all right Im in. Got a pm and that convinced me.


Then the PMs were a success!


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


~9k PPD on the CPU, then probably 3k on the GPU. 11-12k PPD overall.


Thanks for the info,will look into getting setup tomorrow when I finish work


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

After configuring my SMP client its just been sitting at 0% not doing any work. It received the unit because I saw it download but now its just idle. Any ideas?


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thepiratemonk3y*


After configuring my SMP client its just been sitting at 0% not doing any work. It received the unit because I saw it download but now its just idle. Any ideas?


Give it time. Depending on which core(Work Unit) you are working on and which CPU/Speed, it can take some time for each %. Open up your task manager and check at the bottom for % of CPU load. If it is at or close to 100%, it is working. How long has it been since it started and showed 0%?


----------



## cuy50

Yeah, got a PM, I've haven't been active in a long time. Does the contest begin on May 5th or end on May 5th?


----------



## zodac

It starts on the 5th.









By the way, the sign up link is in the first post.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Then the PMs were a success!










Hey thanks for the reminder zodac, im in!


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It starts on the 5th.










Ok cool. I kind of miss folding....well....lol.


----------



## PCSarge

the passkey signup will not work for me....as in i cant find it or id fold on it now >.>
just ya know...to cheat and get a week headstart lmao

hmmm...wonder if folding works on win 98....can start up my old P4 on win 98 and let it fold too if it does....too bad my 360 cant fold XD


----------



## zodac

Looks like the SMP client is folding fine (granted; I don't know which WU you're folding). What's the 'passkey' problem exactly?


----------



## PCSarge

the fact that i cannot seem to find where to get one >.>

i fold 24/7, cause i can turn my screen off and sleep... uber silent pc lmao


----------



## zodac

For your own username, go here.

If you're folding as OCNChimpin, PM mortimersnerd and he'll give you a passkey, which has already qualified for the bonuses.


----------



## PCSarge

if i fold under my own will it still go towards the contest? cause i do hate editing info in clients for small reasons xD and for 8500ppd from my gts 250, and 2500ppd from my cpu on smp, id say i really dont need a bonus >.>


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
if i fold under my own will it still go towards the contest? cause i do hate editing info in clients for small reasons xD and for 8500ppd from my gts 250, and 2500ppd from my cpu on smp, id say i really dont need a bonus >.>

It will not count.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
if i fold under my own will it still go towards the contest? cause i do hate editing info in clients for small reasons xD and for 8500ppd from my gts 250, and 2500ppd from my cpu on smp, id say i really dont need a bonus >.>

It only counts towards the CC if you fold as OCNChimpin.

And are you getting 2.5k PPD from HFM? Because that includes the bonuses.


----------



## PCSarge

guess i have no choice but to pm and get one, ill probably cheat and switch mine on the 30th lmao


----------



## zodac

Starting early isn't a problem; the scores for each team are recorded on the 5th (no matter how much you fold beforehand), and once you have 20mil more points than that score, your team finishes the Challenge.

But we don't intend to just finish. We're going for the win.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It only counts towards the CC if you fold as OCNChimpin.

And are you getting 2.5k PPD from HFM? Because that includes the bonuses.









yeah that was an HFM read, not that i rlly care XD my gts 250 needs a new heatsink bad though, if i put like a 15% oc on it its temps rocket to high 70s, so i hafta fold at 810/2000/1200 (gpu/shader/mem) which i dont find too bad for stock sink lmao

and as you saw in my previous screenshot, ironically my H50 WC unit keeps my cpu at 21C under load lmao not that i blame it.... i'm only on a measley e7400 oc to 3.4ghz atm lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well My cpu will be under water by the challenge. Hopefully I can get some more stable speed out of it in time. I think I should be able to get it up to ~4.2Ghz 24/7 so hopefully that will be ~24K PPD from me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 

and as you saw in my previous screenshot, ironically my H50 WC unit keeps my cpu at 21C under load lmao not that i blame it.... i'm only on a measley e7400 oc to 3.4ghz atm lol

CRANK THAT SUCKER UP! every Mhz counts!


----------



## Darius Silver

Well, guess it's about time I signed up. Zodac keeps reminded me every other day









I can at least get 1 GPU folding, or do you think CPU will be better?


----------



## zodac

For your sig rig, you'll get ~2.5k PPD on the CPU. A 3870 will get 2-3k.

You can check this guide to try and get them to fold together, while still getting as much PPD as possible.

And I appreciate you signing up. Finally.


----------



## Darius Silver

Guess I'll use the CPU as its close enough to GPU output. I've tried getting the GPU client to use less CPU resources before but that ended in frustration and me quitting [email protected] >_>


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


Guess I'll use the CPU as its close enough to GPU output. I've tried getting the GPU client to use less CPU resources before but that ended in frustration and me quitting [email protected] >_>


Well, take a look at that guide anyway; if it works well, it's a 5 minute job. If not, go with SMP only.









Or go with 2 GPUs. Better PPD.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Or go with 2 GPUs. Better PPD.










Lol, I have horrors stories about running on two GPUS too XD No matter what I did, even downloading the multi-gpu setup from someone it would fold both clients on one GPU XD


----------



## zodac

That sounds like you've given up!









We've got the whole weekend to work on it. So if you're willing to try again, I'll be here.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That sounds like you've given up!









We've got the whole weekend to work on it. So if you're willing to try again, I'll be here.










Not so much giving up, more of being so disheartened of the poor ATI and Client optimization.

But tomorrow I'll try to again to see if I can get 2 GPU + CPU going... At least for the Fold-a-thon.
*Edit* I suppose my fresh install might help this time too.


----------



## zodac

*cough* Foldathon finished 9 hours ago. *cough*


----------



## Darius Silver

Gah, meant CC >.<


----------



## zodac

It's fine, I assumed that's what you meant.


----------



## Arsin

Where can I look at our progress? Apologies for my computer being a piece of ____.


----------



## zodac

Here are the team stats. When the Challenge itself starts, we'll have the stats displayed properly.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Here are the team stats. When the Challenge itself starts, we'll have the stats displayed properly.

At least we'll be #3 before the world ends.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


At least we'll be #3 before the world ends.


nah, folding will cause a temporal black hole, which will suck up the Evil One, therefore saving us on the day of The End.

oh...

wait


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


nah, folding will cause a temporal black hole, which will suck up the Evil One, therefore saving us on the day of The End.

oh...

wait










I've got an article for YOU!
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...ein-wormholes/


----------



## frankenstein406

in, shame my quadcore rig won't post. hopefully it will get fixed soon. wondering if the 790i ultra went :/

angelofdeath406 is folding name


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well My cpu will be under water by the challenge. Hopefully I can get some more stable speed out of it in time. I think I should be able to get it up to ~4.2Ghz 24/7 so hopefully that will be ~24K PPD from me









CRANK THAT SUCKER UP! every Mhz counts!

sadly i cant, this xfx mobo wont let me boot into windows on a 3.6,3.8, or 4.0 ghz clock and pass occt or even prime 95 for more than 5 minutes, 3.4 is what i'm stuck at for now.... when i have my i5 750....straight to 4ghz or more >.> and when i have 3 gts 250's going....big points >.>


----------



## Alazar

Ready with a few i7 rigs and a variety of GPU's ready to be beaten to hell and back in the name of Chimpin' greatness!


----------



## tweek43110

Sorry it took so long to get in but you have my GTX260 and all 4 cores for the race goin 24/7


----------



## A_Blind_Man

we should steal the LHC and get it to act like a giant CPU we'd have cancer cured in days! (plus or minus a couple black holes, but its for a good cause, right?)


----------



## Boyboyd

I've got 2 GTX260s behind me but no way of powering them


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Count me in... i fold under ndoggfromhell normally and i've got 3 quads, a dual core, and i'm sure a couple GPU's that i'll fold with.


----------



## Spartan8

I'm in. Go OCN!


----------



## Dragoon

Been away from OCN for a while, but I'm in!

EDIT: Folding name is Dragoon btw.

Fired up and ready to go.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I joined with my lowly 8800GT, a little late in the race but every point counts I guess








-edit-

Do I need a passkey? It seems to be running just fine


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


I joined with my lowly 8800GT, a little late in the race but every point counts I guess








-edit-

Do I need a passkey? It seems to be running just fine










No need for a passkey on the GPU. The 8800 cards are solid little folding cards. Keep that little beast going









And your not exactly late. The actual chimp challenge starts around the beginning of May. We are still working at gearing up for it. And so far, its going good.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


No need for a passkey on the GPU. The 8800 cards are solid little folding cards. Keep that little beast going









And your not exactly late. The actual chimp challenge starts around the beginning of May. We are still working at gearing up for it. And so far, its going good.


Oh, so I don't need to be folding right now?


----------



## Dragoon

I can't get a WU on the SMP client. Always saying that "get work failed and, no other work to do".


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


I can't get a WU on the SMP client. Always saying that "get work failed and, no other work to do".


After attempt four close the client and reopen it. It will eventually pull a unit. There are probably 50+ posts on this exact issue on the first three pages alone, so your not the only one.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


After attempt four close the client and reopen it. It will eventually pull a unit. There are probably 50+ posts on this exact issue on the first three pages alone, so your not the only one.


Well, yeah, I've tried that... Just noted because I didn't know if it could be the lack of Passkey since I never used such.

I'll just keep trying.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


Oh, so I don't need to be folding right now?


No, you don't. We'd like to have everyone folding as OCNChimpin next weekend, so this next week would be a good time to sort your clients out, and get everything up to date.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Well, yeah, I've tried that... Just noted because I didn't know if it could be the lack of Passkey since I never used such.

I'll just keep trying.


It's not the lack of passkey ,though you definitely need to get one; bonus points are the way to go. We have passkeys for when we start folding as OCNChimpin; PM mortimersnerd for one.









As for the issue, if you restart 5/6 times with no luck, try rebooting. If another 5/6 attemps go by, try reinstalling the client.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


Oh, so I don't need to be folding right now?












Well, I guess that is up to you...

BUT MAKE SURE YOUR BACK FOR THE CHIMP CHALLENGE


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*











Well, I guess that is up to you...

BUT MAKE SURE YOUR BACK FOR THE CHIMP CHALLENGE










yeah i'm gonna turn mine off now, but i'll make sure im there for the challenge








I would love to have a rig running 24/7, maybe someday when i'm rich and famous


----------



## zxo0oxz

I won't be able to participate...my motherboard is dead.


----------



## zodac




----------



## zxo0oxz

I'm looking at getting a MSI 770-g45 open box, but I don't think I will even be able to order it before cc is over


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
I'm looking at getting a MSI 770-g45 open box, but I don't think I will even be able to order it before cc is over









Aren't there about... 8 or so Fry's in Texas? They (Wednesdays, normally), have some crazy AM2 motherboard deals.

Otherwise, contact MSI for a RMA, and start looking for a temporary stand-in board.

Have fun









(I'm from Plano, where are you?)


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Aren't there about... 8 or so Fry's in Texas? They (Wednesdays, normally), have some crazy AM2 motherboard deals.

Otherwise, contact MSI for a RMA, and start looking for a temporary stand-in board.

Have fun









(I'm from Plano, where are you?)


I don't know I think the closest fry's is in austin, and I'm on AM3 anyways. I can't get a RMA because well, even though I didn't touch it a cap fell off. And for a stand in board I would end up ordering the same crappy one when I could probably have a much better one for 10-15 more

I frum waco

Just checked, closest one is 72 miles.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, you don't. We'd like to have everyone folding as OCNChimpin next weekend, so this next week would be a good time to sort your clients out, and get everything up to date.

It's not the lack of passkey ,though you definitely need to get one; bonus points are the way to go. We have passkeys for when we start folding as OCNChimpin; PM mortimersnerd for one.









As for the issue, if you restart 5/6 times with no luck, try rebooting. If another 5/6 attemps go by, try reinstalling the client.

Thanks, well, I've tried to get the latest SMP Client, right now it's another issue, but I believe it's not on my side now. "WU has an invalid address" ("Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0)")

I'll PM mortimersnerd asap.


----------



## Volcom13

Sign me up!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Thanks, well, I've tried to get the latest SMP Client, right now it's another issue, but I believe it's not on my side now. "WU has an invalid address" ("Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0)")

I'll PM mortimersnerd asap.










I'll be back with an answer...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Sign me up!

Sign up link in the main post. Or just post your folding name here and I'll add it in.


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

i've been in, but didn't sign up. Oops!

Overclock.net ftw!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Thanks, well, I've tried to get the latest SMP Client, right now it's another issue, but I believe it's not on my side now. "WU has an invalid address" ("Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0)")


Right, from what I can find, it's a server error. But since the a3 WU servers are fine, you're client might not be configured properly (long shot, but we'll try it). Add the -configonly flag in place of the -smp flag to go back to the configuration.

When you get to the option where it asks for the WU size, if you have big, try normal, and vice versa. Replace the -smp flag and try again.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


I don't know I think the closest fry's is in austin, and I'm on AM3 anyways. I can't get a RMA because well, even though I didn't touch it a cap fell off. And for a stand in board I would end up ordering the same crappy one when I could probably have a much better one for 10-15 more

I frum waco

Just checked, closest one is 72 miles.


superglue the cap back on, and send it in for RMA.

You might not get it back in time, but at least your computer will be back online, soo enough.

Make sure to not make too messy of a glue-job.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, from what I can find, it's a server error. But since the a3 WU servers are fine, you're client might not be configured properly (long shot, but we'll try it). Add the -configonly flag in place of the -smp flag to go back to the configuration.

When you get to the option where it asks for the WU size, if you have big, try normal, and vice versa. Replace the -smp flag and try again.


It's now up and running. I did yet another client re-installation and set it to medium sized.

It's the first time I'm folding using an E8400, I wonder about it's PPD... I used to have a Q9450 and IIRC got around 3600PPD with it.

But right now just with the old yet powerhouse folders 9800GX2 I'm pulling 24k PPD.


----------



## zodac

If it's at the clocks in your sig, you should be close to 3k PPD (when folding 24/7; the bonuses *are* time-dependent). I get 2.2k @ stock.

And a Q9450 can get well into the 7k range now. Even 10k if it was at 4Ghz.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If it's at the clocks in your sig, you should be close to 3k PPD (when folding 24/7; the bonuses *are* time-dependent). I get 2.2k @ stock.

And a Q9450 can get well into the 7k range now. Even 10k if it was at 4Ghz.










7K with a Q9450!? Dang...

Something's wrong then... FahMon is reporting 750PPD with a 475 pointer... and I did place the -smp flag on the shortcut.

Thanks for all the help too.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


7K with a Q9450!? Dang...

Something's wrong then... FahMon is reporting 750PPD with a 475 pointer... and I did place the -smp flag on the shortcut.

Thanks for all the help too.










Fahmon doesn't calculate the bonus points. Try HFM.NET for that.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Fahmon doesn't calculate the bonus points. Try HFM.NET for that.


Done. Quite a difference! 3.3K PPD. Still... quite a slash in PPD from the Q9450, 2 extra cores really make a difference.

I'm glad to be back on the fold.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

What is this Q9450 clocked to? 
Unless it is at stock, FahMon should be showing more points than that if it was folding correctly.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


What is this Q9450 clocked to? 
Unless it is at stock, FahMon should be showing more points than that if it was folding correctly.


He's comparing to his old Q9450; he's folding on his sig E8400 now.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
What is this Q9450 clocked to?
Unless it is at stock, FahMon should be showing more points than that if it was folding correctly.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He's comparing to his old Q9450; he's folding on his sig E8400 now.

Zodac got it right.

I do still have my Q9450, stored. I swapped it for an E8400 because I rarely do multi core tasks aside folding, and raw clock speed was more important than multiple cores. I used to have the Q9450 clocked at 3.6GHz.


----------



## FtW 420

I'm hoping I can get this 3g dealie working to get all the rigs running for the CC, if not I'll still get some ppd in. Whatever I can to help out (I want my 50k ppd back to normal. Curse them big ISPs who won't connect broadband at my new place here).


----------



## franz

I am currently reinstalling windows on my gaming rig. Acronis clone FTW!!

I had to remove my RAID controller and Prelude soundcard to make room for another GTX 275. If that isnt folding addiction dedication I dont know what is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I'm hoping I can get this 3g dealie working to get all the rigs running for the CC, if not I'll still get some ppd in. Whatever I can to help out (I want my 50k ppd back to normal. Curse them big ISPs who won't connect broadband at my new place here).


Hopefully I can get my rigs running at full steam before you make your comeback. I like the 26th spot just fine thank you.


----------



## robbo2

Not long to go now! I'm gonna bring my usual setup plus a few gts250's to the game. Hopefully I can push around 25k a day for the chimp


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


superglue the cap back on, and send it in for RMA.

You might not get it back in time, but at least your computer will be back online, soo enough.

Make sure to not make too messy of a glue-job.










Well I don't know if the RMA thing is still active, I got it in on December 30th. On top of that it is hard for me to get a RMA since I don't have a debit card anymore I only order when I'm with my mom, which isn't really often. My dad said he will have some extra money, so next friday or saturday I will have $60 at my disposal, does the MSI 770-G45 sound good for 51 open box + shipping?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


Well I don't know if the RMA thing is still active, I got it in on December 30th. On top of that it is hard for me to get a RMA since I don't have a debit card anymore I only order when I'm with my mom, which isn't really often. My dad said he will have some extra money, so next friday or saturday I will have $60 at my disposal, does the MSI 770-G45 sound good for 51 open box + shipping?


Try it.

and the OB deal sounds nice, make sure your case is at least ATX size, before going for it.

Also, it has space for another card


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Try it.

and the OB deal sounds nice, make sure your case is at least ATX size, before going for it.

Also, it has space for another card










Yeah the other space stuck out to me. More than 1 gpu = teh suck, but x4 would still be fine for running this gts250 for folding or physx if I get something like the 5850. Also, it would be nice to have a motherboard that fills my case. A mATX board in my case makes me feel like less of a man


----------



## zodiacdm

I asked earlier in this thread how to go about getting the "I fold for overclock.net" badge and was told I would need to reach the top 1500 folders and post in said thread.

Well, I decided to switch to my own username to track my stats and see how much I am going to be contributing to the fold.

My sig rig squeezing 14,000 ppd, the other is keeping a steady 2,500 ppd.

I have been following the team stats, and in the past few days overclock.net team has been pushing 4 MILLION PPD XD
However OCNChimpin is only producing 63,000 of those PPD, but I am sure people are yet to switch over.
let's keep this up guys, let's blow everyone out of the water.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodiacdm*


I asked earlier in this thread how to go about getting the "I fold for overclock.net" badge and was told I would need to reach the top 1500 folders and post in said thread.

Well, I decided to switch to my own username to track my stats and see how much I am going to be contributing to the fold.

My sig rig squeezing 14,000 ppd, the other is keeping a steady 2,500 ppd.

I have been following the team stats, and in the past few days overclock.net team has been pushing 4 MILLION PPD XD
However OCNChimpin is only producing 63,000 of those PPD, but I am sure people are yet to switch over.
let's keep this up guys, let's blow everyone out of the water.











You're moving up the ranks fast! I'm getting mine all set up so I know they are working when I switch for CC.


----------



## zodiacdm

haha yeah, I've been dedicating my sig rig as much as possible (at 80% cpu usage it's barely noticeable under normal use), and the second one is doing nothing else right now.

Will be switching over to get bonus points in the next few days


----------



## ps-gunkie

Hmm, there's something I don't get. Do bonus points really affect things this badly?

I'm currently on my sig rig, and my GPU is doing fine (4-5.5k PPD), but my CPU is only bringing in about 760 PPD. I could've sworn a Q9550 would do better than this, even at stock speeds :s.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie* 
Hmm, there's something I don't get. Do bonus points really affect things this badly?

I'm currently on my sig rig, and my GPU is doing fine (4-5.5k PPD), but my CPU is only bringing in about 760 PPD. I could've sworn a Q9550 would do better than this, even at stock speeds :s.

With SMP2 A3 (time completion bonus-aware WU), you can expect about 7-9kppd out of a lowly OC'd Q9xxx. A highly OC'd one will net about 10k ppd (the heals of a stock i7 930).


----------



## ps-gunkie

And with a non-time completion bonus-aware WU?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie* 
And with a non-time completion bonus-aware WU?

about 6k? That is a 3.6GHz OC Q6600 figure, though.

Did you configure the client to startup with the

-smp 4

flag?


----------



## ps-gunkie

No, just with -smp as I read in the guide on how to set it up. I've changed it to -smp 4 now so I'll see if that changes anything. I don't think it will though, seeing as it was already using all 4 cores.


----------



## r2tbone

Count me in.

This is my first time with SMP and there is a big difference between it and GPU2. I will be running my 920 at either 4.0 or 3.8 which ever proves to be up to the task. I will also be running a separate system running GPU2 with a 8800GTS only at the moment. If I can find another Nvidia card between now and then I will add it to it.


----------



## JohnDProb

me me me sign me up sign me up so i stop getting stupid emails telling me to, do i need to put in a dif team code or anything for this?

rig is down atm, hope i get it back up in time but at the very least i can have my ps3 folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


me me me sign me up sign me up so i stop getting stupid emails telling me to, do i need to put in a dif team code or anything for this?

rig is down atm, hope i get it back up in time but at the very least i can have my ps3 folding


My PMs aren't stupid.









But in short, all you need to do is change your username to OCNChimpin (case sensitive). We'll send you all a PM (yes, another one) once it's time to switch.

And there's a sign up link at the top of the main post.


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My PMs aren't stupid.









But in short, all you need to do is change your username to OCNChimpin (case sensitive). We'll send you all a PM (yes, another one) once it's time to switch.

And there's a sign up link at the top of the main post.










The PM's are OK. Emails, nat so much. I see the little email thing pop up and think OOH I'M POPULAR, click on it and it's an email from OCN telling me that the Chimp Challenge starts in May when I'm already signed up


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


The PM's are OK. Emails, nat so much. I see the little email thing pop up and think OOH I'M POPULAR, click on it and it's an email from OCN telling me that the Chimp Challenge starts in May when I'm already signed up










The emails were sent to all members just in case. With over 100k members, it was easier than filtering them.


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The emails were sent to all members just in case. With over 100k members, it was easier than filtering them.










Next time, you will sit there and handpick through every member and search the whole CC list to see if they're signed up or not.


----------



## zodac

I probably will too.







I must admit, I was a bit slack with my second group of PMs; I sent a fair few to people who'd already signed up.


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


Next time, you will sit there and handpick through every member and search the whole CC list to see if they're signed up or not.










i freakin concur


----------



## GeforceGTS

I never got one! I feel left out now









Anyway, I sold my i5 750 hoping to get an i7 or something before the CC started, it backfired though and I won't be able to get a decent CPU untill after the CC or a day or so into it so I'm stuck using this i3 530







Better than nothing though I guess.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnDProb* 
i freakin concur

Hey, the emails weren't handled by me, so you can't blame me for that.







I compared the CC list with the Foldathon list and PM'd anyone who wasn't on it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
I never got one! I feel left out now









Anyway, I sold my i5 750 hoping to get an i7 or something before the CC started, it backfired though and I won't be able to get a decent CPU untill after the CC or a day or so into it so I'm stuck using this i3 530







Better than nothing though I guess.

If you haven't signed up for a Foldathon, or didn't take part in the CC last year, I wouldn't have PM'd you. Random PMs are frowned upon, otherwise I would have done that too.









You should have got an email though.







At any rate, you'll get a PM when the reminder goes out.


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, the emails weren't handled by me, so you can't blame me for that.







I compared the CC list with the Foldathon list and PM'd anyone who wasn't on it.









If you haven't signed up for a Foldathon, or didn't take part in the CC last year, I wouldn't have PM'd you. Random PMs are frowned upon, otherwise I would have done that too.









You should have got an email though.







At any rate, you'll get a PM when the reminder goes out.









bad zodac stop pestering ppl -pets-


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, the emails weren't handled by me, so you can't blame me for that.







I compared the CC list with the Foldathon list and PM'd anyone who wasn't on it.









If you haven't signed up for a Foldathon, or didn't take part in the CC last year, I wouldn't have PM'd you. Random PMs are frowned upon, otherwise I would have done that too.









You should have got an email though.







At any rate, you'll get a PM when the reminder goes out.









Hm I took part last year, just never got a banner







and now I've thought about it, I probably did get an email, but I get PM email notifications too and probably deleted it along with them thinking it was just another notification.

Will the PM include the pass or do I have to ask for that?


----------



## zodac

You need to PM Mort about that.


----------



## MacG32

I wonder if Stanford is also gearing up for the CC as well? They could definitely get a lot of heavy duty folding completed during the CC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


I wonder if Stanford is also gearing up for the CC as well? They could definitely get a lot of heavy duty folding completed during the CC.










Hopefully; we don't want any servers going down.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, the emails weren't handled by me, so you can't blame me for that.


I'm going to start blaming zodac for everything from here on







zodacs fault this, zodacs fault that









By the way, will we also have to change the passkey for SMP? I think I read this somewhere already but done forgot...


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


By the way, will we also have to change the passkey for SMP? I think I read this somewhere already but done forgot...


Yes, PM Mort and he will send you one.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Yes, PM Mort and he will send you one.


Thanks! Was unsure if this was going to be PM'd to us once CC started or if we even needed one at all...

zodacs fault for not clearing this up







Got out if this one, would help if I could read


----------



## Suprcynic

Am I doing this right? I signed up on the form, downloaded and installed [email protected] on my laptop, signed in with OCNChimpin and the team number and now it's folding away. How do I know my points are going where they are supposed to?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suprcynic* 
Am I doing this right? I signed up on the form, downloaded and installed [email protected] on my laptop, signed in with OCNChimpin and the team number and now it's folding away. How do I know my points are going where they are supposed to?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-windows.html

Has the right client, if your laptop has a dual core, and it has a part in the guide that will show you if you are folding and how well it is going.


----------



## dranas

i have 2 ATi 4850s. Should i use just SMP on my sig rig or use smp and gpu?


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranas*


i have 2 ATi 4850s. Should i use just SMP on my sig rig or use smp and gpu?


You should use both


----------



## [CyGnus]

Finally found the sweat spot with my 3 clients


----------



## Dragoon

Dang... as for now I can't afford to have all 4GPUs folding at the same time, these 9800s are space heaters (In a matter of minutes room temp rises 2~3 C) and ambient temps have been rising the past few days... not to mention the noise, but that's my least concern.

Chugging away 14k PPD from 2 of 4 GPUs and the E8400. If only I had a spare mobo I'd slap in my Q9450... More efficient and cooler than the GPUs considering the bonus points.


----------



## chriskaz

Hey if we stop the wu's at 99%, then change the user name for CC will it count towards it? Or does it need to be ran from the start or what?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Hey if we stop the wu's at 99%, then change the user name for CC will it count towards it? Or does it need to be ran from the start or what?


Just start from the beginning of a wu. We were accused last year of wu dumping, let's try to not have that happen this year.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Just start from the beginning of a wu. We were accused last year of wu dumping, let's try to not have that happen this year.









And what's wrong with that? We want as many WUs turned in at the gun shot as possible.


----------



## adizz

add me in please, first-time folder here


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


And what's wrong with that? We want as many WUs turned in at the gun shot as possible.


It's fine if your completing wu's but to stop a client and hold it at 99% until the contest begins and then submit it when otherwise it wouldn't count is frowned upon.

Not saying not to do it or what not, but last year we had barnnetworks with his massive ppd farm and there was a bit of a uproar with some of the other teams saying that a bunch of us at OCN wu dumped and that's how we got such a fast lead.

Just try to be fair, it's not hard to see why wu dumping is frowned upon.


----------



## NameUnknown

I'm hoping Ill still be able to do this, not sure at this point. Sig Rig is down, RAID was setup wrong, went to change it and the SSDs dont show nor the old RAID. So until I can figure that out, the rigs pretty much out of commission :\\ I can fold on my integrated intel graphics in my laptop


----------



## KarmaKiller

Got my I7 setup again folding -bigadv yesterday. Gonna work on a couple of GPU clients today, get those going. And probably the day before I'm gonna add a slew of other machines that will do some work for us. I think total, I'll probably have 9-10 rigs going if all goes as planned.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Got my I7 setup again folding -bigadv yesterday. Gonna work on a couple of GPU clients today, get those going. And probably the day before I'm gonna add a slew of other machines that will do some work for us. I think total, I'll probably have 9-10 rigs going if all goes as planned.










Good to hear. At 4.3GHz you should fly through those bigadvs. Good luck setting everything else up.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Signed up, just need to be reminded a few days before it is time to start...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chriskaz* 
Hey if we stop the wu's at 99%, then change the user name for CC will it count towards it? Or does it need to be ran from the start or what?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
And what's wrong with that? We want as many WUs turned in at the gun shot as possible.

I refer you to our leader: Link

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adizz* 
add me in please, first-time folder here












There's a link to sign up at the top of the first post.


----------



## Ovlovian

They see us chimpin, they hatin'.


----------



## Kaldari

Why would having the ability to optimally time WU completion be frowned upon? It isn't like we can all just pause at 99% whenever we want to. The longer it stays paused, the more bonus we lose. Hold it for too long and we lose bonus all together. Everybody has the ability to do it, so no one has an unfair advantage. And I can guarantee you many people from every team competing in the CC will be doing it.


----------



## MrBalll

Because, you prime them and if done right you could make 20 mil right then and there and that would be unfair. Also, I doubt many people will prime units since it is frowned upon and could get the team disqualified.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Because, you prime them and if done right you could make 20 mil right then and there and that would be unfair. Also, I doubt many people will prime units since it is frowned upon and could get the team disqualified.

So we need to make a bunch of alternate passkeys just so other teams won't sabotage our bonus, but you think people won't "prime" WUs?

You're giving the other teams too much credit. Plus, we have been planning on doing it all along. What do you think has been meant by the folding admins when it's said "we need to start folding bigadv WUs a couple days ahead of time."?

You show me a CC rule that says I can't start my bigadv a couple days ahead of time to have it complete when the event starts or I will get disqualified, and I won't do it.


----------



## MrBalll

Well then, we have two different definitions. When I think of priming I think of someone folding 99% then pausing and waiting until it starts. For what you're talking about go right on ahead, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
Why would having the ability to optimally time WU completion be frowned upon? It isn't like we can all just pause at 99% whenever we want to. The longer it stays paused, the more bonus we lose. Hold it for too long and we lose bonus all together. Everybody has the ability to do it, so no one has an unfair advantage. And I can guarantee you many people from every team competing in the CC will be doing it.

Because that makes it more about the points than the research. It would be pretty naive of me to say that the CC isn't about the points, but we shouldn't forget why we're doing this.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Well then, we have two different definitions. When I think of priming I think of someone folding 99% then pausing and waiting until it starts. For what you're talking about go right on ahead, there is nothing wrong with that.

My definition includes your definition. I'm referring to both starting ahead of time and/or folding until the WU is almost complete and then pausing.

Where are the CC rules stated anyway?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
So we need to make a bunch of alternate passkeys just so other teams won't sabotage our bonus, but you think people won't "prime" WUs?

You're giving the other teams too much credit. Plus, we have been planning on doing it all along. What do you think has been meant by the folding admins when it's said "we need to start folding bigadv WUs a couple days ahead of time."?

You show me a CC rule that says I can't start my bigadv a couple days ahead of time to have it complete when the event starts or I will get disqualified, and I won't do it.

Timing your WU to finish as the CC starts is fine. Pausing the clients at 99% isn't, however.

Plus, if it was allowed, you could create multiple GPU clients, all at 99%, then submit them all as soon as the CC starts. The captains have agreed not to condone it, so that's the official word anyway.


----------



## Kaldari

Well those two seem like the same thing with only a slight technical difference, but note taken.


----------



## zodac

A thread with the rules will be up soon too.


----------



## Hydraulic

Sorry if this question had been addressed, but I have one of my extra machines at work folding on my 8800. If i switch the username to the one for the chimp challenge now, when it accually starts will i that go to the 20mil right off the bat, or will i need to start it when the challenge starts?


----------



## zodac

OCNChimpin's total folding points are recorded on the 5th of May (when we start), so whatever we make before that won't go towards the 20 mil.

I'll be hoping to get people to start off before the Challenge itself (3rd for -bigadv, 4th for dual-core SMPs, and the night before for GPU and quad-SMP clients).


----------



## Crooksy

Started folding last night for you guys. Will try and get my i7 folding and second GTX by the end of the week.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


Sorry if this question had been addressed, but I have one of my extra machines at work folding on my 8800. If i switch the username to the one for the chimp challenge now, when it accually starts will i that go to the 20mil right off the bat, or will i need to start it when the challenge starts?


You can change the user name to OCNChimpin now but the points won't count toward the 20 million until the official start of the chimp challenge.

I do suggest that you change your user name a day or 2 before the official start time in order to make sure everything is running smooth.


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


You can change the user name to OCNChimpin now but the points won't count toward the 20 million until the official start of the chimp challenge.

I do suggest that you change your user name a day or 2 before the official start time in order to make sure everything is running smooth.


much thanks. Haven't looked into folding with my athlon II x4 yet but i will have my two 8800's folding for the cc


----------



## zodac

*cough* SMP Guide *cough*


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


They see us chimpin, they hatin'.


haha i lol'd


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


much thanks. Haven't looked into folding with my athlon II x4 yet but i will have my two 8800's folding for the cc


You should do well folding with the Athlon II x 4 using this guide.

Edit: zodac beat me to it.


----------



## Ovlovian

I still want to make a custom avatar but don't want to lose the unity of the cc
Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


haha i lol'd


----------



## UberN00B

alright looks like im in.. i got finals until Wednesday, and i guess ill look to setup an SMP .


----------



## zodac

If you get a bit of time, this guide should get you well on your way.


----------



## zodac

So... anybody got any news they'd like to share with the world?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... anybody got any news they'd like to share with the world?

Well the waterblock, rad, fans just arrived for my 2nd GTX295







Only problem is I haven't recieved my 2nd GTX295 yet.








How much PPD do you think I will get using a watercooled GTX295 without the GTX295.


----------



## zodac

Hey, it's the same PPD as a GTX 480, so not too shabby.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... anybody got any news they'd like to share with the world?

MY DEDICATED FOLDING RIG PARTS COME IN ON WEDNESDAY AND I'M SO EXCITED!!!11!11!!!1!1!!111


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... anybody got any news they'd like to share with the world?

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2010...-or-later.html


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
MY DEDICATED FOLDING RIG PARTS COME IN ON WEDNESDAY AND I'M SO EXCITED!!!11!11!!!1!1!!111






























































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
http://folding.typepad.com/news/2010...-or-later.html









Yeah, there's a thread on that.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Yeah, there's a thread on that.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









It's funny because I saw it was a day old but there is already a 7 page thread on it. HA!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
It's funny because I saw it was a day old but there is already a 7 page thread on it. HA!

7 pages??

Never mind... posts per page...


----------



## ShyGT

One More Added to the List, hit my goal of 100K before end of the month, so now can change over to the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShyGT*


One More Added to the List, hit my goal of 100K before end of the month, so now can change over to the Chimp Challenge.










Same!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... anybody got any news they'd like to share with the world?

I spent yesterday afternoon with a stripper.

She wasn't working, and it was at a BBQ. Nice girl.


----------



## MrBalll

Edit:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I spent yesterday afternoon with a stripper.

She wasn't working, and it was at a BBQ. Nice girl.

....Proof that this thread is a lost cause. Don't worry, I will have another one for you guys tomorrow (with moar CC details).


----------



## Aqualoon

I can't find the right /facepalm image to correctly project the amount of facepalmness I want to get across.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


....Proof that this thread is a lost cause. Don't worry, I will have another one for you guys tomorrow (with moar CC details).










Noes! we have to hit 100 pages before CC! (on default not 40 PpP) Then we can have a new thread.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


Noes! we have to hit 100 pages before CC! (on default not 40 PpP) Then we can have a new thread.


there are already 1300+ posts..... who is going to read any if all of that?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


there are already 1300+ posts..... who is going to read any if all of that?


I have!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


there are already 1300+ posts..... who is going to read any if all of that?


i've read all of it but i forgot to you know, check, before i said we were less than 100 pgs


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I skipped almost everything between the 20th post and the page that I first posted on (20 posts per page) but I've read everything since...


----------



## zodiacdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I skipped almost everything between the 20th post and the page that I first posted on (20 posts per page) but I've read everything since...









Haha, same here ^^

And Congratulations to me







I finally made it to the top 1500











I will continue on my own name until about the 1st, then I will switch over.

We should wait as long as possible without losing bonuses, that way the other forums won't expect the huge jump that OCNChimpin will have.


----------



## Ovlovian

I got my second flame and eVga sent me a reminder that I should be folding for them in the CC







What suckers.


----------



## ShyGT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I can't find the right /facepalm image to correctly project the amount of facepalmness I want to get across.

This enough for you?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I skipped almost everything between the 20th post and the page that I first posted on (20 posts per page) but I've read everything since...










LOL, sounds like my Posts over at the other place


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I can't find the right /facepalm image to correctly project the amount of facepalmness I want to get across.

Yes I couldn't find a facepalm smilie either. We should get one - I'm sure more people would reply to my posts if we had one!


----------



## ShyGT

There should be a "doh" smilie in the list somewhere, just saw it with last reply.

closest I see to a facepalm smiley anyways


----------



## sgdude

im in!!!! EVGA GTX 275 @ FTW speeds and Q6600 @ 2.7ghz. Should bring in some decent points.


----------



## intelfan

Anyone know the exact time?


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Anyone know the exact time?

Of the CC? first post, noon on may 5th, gmt something, thinking new york time?

Facepalm
would this be closer to the facepalm you are looking for
Or more like this

I wonder is there some type of smilie requisition form?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... anybody got any news they'd like to share with the world?

Got an X6 coming, going to make good use of it for the CC!!!

That will give me a Phenom II X4, X6 and an Athlon II X2. I'm going to sell my Phenom II X2 555 to help recover some mulla from the X6...

Anyone looking for a PhII 555?


----------



## thx1138

Sorry don't feel like going through the 14 pages to see if there was any mention of this but I think right before the big day we should pause our clients right before they are finished and then start them up right at 12am so we can start off strong. Eh just a thought.

So is it only May 5th? And when exactly does it start? May 5th starts at different times for different people around the world. I'm on pacific time.


----------



## notdeadyet

I just ordered two PNY 9800 GTX+... should have them in time to replace my measly 5770... 3,220 ppd, what a joke


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


Sorry don't feel like going through the 14 pages to see if there was any mention of this but I think right before the big day we should pause our clients right before they are finished and then start them up right at 12am so we can start off strong. Eh just a thought.

So is it only May 5th? And when exactly does it start? May 5th starts at different times for different people around the world. I'm on pacific time.


Starts at may 5th, ends whenever the teams reach 20million points


----------



## socofan74

Joined! I'll be upgrading my rig to an i7 930 setup soon so that should be faster.

If anyone has a guide on setting up the SMP(2) on each core or thread, let me know!

Also, I can run the CPU AND GPU clients simultaneously can't I?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

If you're thinking of the/a guide for setting up on the i7 you're planning on getting, then the best way to go (PPD-wise at least) would be to go with the Linux VirtualMachine and leave the GPU to Fold within M$... I'll have to have a look for that when I'm on a computer later, as I don't have it bookmarked on the BlackBerry... That's what I'm doing... :d


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I know I'm quite likely to be the only person that runs clients as a service, but does anyone else find that the GPU client refuses (in W7) to run as a service - yet will run fine if you just kick off the EXE file..?? ? Anyway, I can stop trying to diagnose why I couldn't get it to run, as it is nothing to do with the Folding folder or the contents therein... I also want to see about getting some way for the VirtualMachine to be started up automatically when the VMWare app is started (which happens to be in the Startup folder) so I don't forget to kick it off for any reason... I had a little look yesterday, but don't see any option anywhere within the player..


----------



## shinyboy

I know this was probably asked in this thread and I am going to feel stupid for asking it and I know it is even kinda explained in the first post but.

Can I use my own passkey or do I HAVE to use the one I get through sending a PM.

Can anyone explain passkeys a bit better.

sorry first time folder just setting up clients now


----------



## leekaiwei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


I know this was probably asked in this thread and I am going to feel stupid for asking it and I know it is even kinda explained in the first post but.

Can I use my own passkey or do I HAVE to use the one I get through sending a PM.

Can anyone explain passkeys a bit better.

sorry first time folder just setting up clients now


nope u have to use the passkey pm'd to you. i'm not wholly sure why but i think it identifies that u r truly folding for ocn...and u get bonus points get counted or something? someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Ovlovian

Passkeys are used to prevent others from messing up our submissions/bonus points. If they fail intentionally for example.


----------



## Kaldari

You don't have to use the passkey PM'd to you. However, if you don't use it, you have to make your own passkey for OCNChimpin. Basically, a passkey is derived from email/username combinations. So the passkey that would be sent to you was retrieved using [email protected]/OCNChimpin. If you want to use your own, you need to get a new passkey using [email protected]/OCNChimpin. The username is case sensative, so be sure to get it right.

Note that a new passkey you make will not be bonus ready, whereas the passkeys being PM'd are. So if you want to use your own, you will need to fold 10 A2/A3 WUs with at least an 80% completetion rate beforehand to prepare it for the CC.


----------



## shinyboy

got it, ty pming now.

how do you then link a folder with the ocn user name?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


got it, ty pming now.


I'm not in charge of dealing out the passkeys. I believe you need to PM mort for one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinyboy*


how do you then link a folder with the ocn user name?


If you're asking how will we know that you folded in the CC if we're all under OCNChimpin, this is from the OP.

Quote:



Note on Prizes: When claiming a prize you will need to have a screenshot of your machine folding during the CC with progress greater than 50% (>50%) for the WU that is folding. Also include a notepad or similar shot of your OCN username. If you think you will look suspicious (first time folder or new to the forum), including 2 screenshots would be helpful. We want to make sure only people who participated win prizes.


----------



## shinyboy

Yea I PMed the correct person









I know your not the one to ask, but just asking here for anyone who can answer to do so, but if I have never folded before and only set up clients with OCNChimpin what should i put in the sign-up link if i have no other username.


----------



## Kaldari

You have over a week before the CC starts. Just fold under the username you want for today, then use that one to sign up.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
im in!!!! EVGA GTX 275 @ FTW speeds and Q6600 @ 2.7ghz. Should bring in some decent points.

Yeah, I'd say 8/9k on the GPU, then another 5/6k on the CPU.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Anyone know the exact time?

May 5th, 12noon Pacific Time (8pm GMT).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
I wonder is there some type of smilie requisition form?

If you go to the Quick Reply box, click Go Advanced, on the left, there's a list of smilies. Click "More" to see them all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Sorry don't feel like going through the 14 pages to see if there was any mention of this but I think right before the big day we should pause our clients right before they are finished and then start them up right at 12am so we can start off strong. Eh just a thought.

So is it only May 5th? And when exactly does it start? May 5th starts at different times for different people around the world. I'm on pacific time.

And *no* WU priming. You're fine to go ahead ans time your clients so they start submitting as soon as the CC starts, but the captains have agreed not to condone pausing clients at 99% then submitting once the CC starts.

And the start time is: May 5th, 12noon Pacific Time (8pm GMT).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socofan74* 
Joined! I'll be upgrading my rig to an i7 930 setup soon so that should be faster.

If anyone has a guide on setting up the SMP(2) on each core or thread, let me know!

Also, I can run the CPU AND GPU clients simultaneously can't I?

SMP Guide
Single GPU Guide or MultiGPU Guide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinyboy* 
Yea I PMed the correct person









I know your not the one to ask, but just asking here for anyone who can answer to do so, but if I have never folded before and only set up clients with OCNChimpin what should i put in the sign-up link if i have no other username.

If you don't plan on folder outside of the CC, just put in OCNChimpin. But like Kaldari said, the CC doesn't start for another week, so you can fold under your own name.

No need to register a name; just enter the name you'd like to fold under, and the stats will be credited to that name.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

i meant requisition form for new smilies, and yes i know there are more, however there is no really good facepalm one. other then the


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Timing your WU to finish as the CC starts is fine. Pausing the clients at 99% isn't, however.

Plus, if it was allowed, you could create multiple GPU clients, all at 99%, then submit them all as soon as the CC starts. The captains have agreed not to condone it, so that's the official word anyway.


Only Reason I asked

And that is their #4 Folder.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chriskaz* 
Only Reason I asked

And that is their #4 Folder.

I will address that with their team captain.


----------



## biltong

Don't we get bonus points if we fold with a passkey?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biltong* 
Don't we get bonus points if we fold with a passkey?

Yea, for smp2 you will, after the team has completed 10 successful WU's.

No passkey is needed for the gpu client.


----------



## biltong

Oh, I thought if we GPU fold with a passkey we also qualify for bonus points. Never mind then


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Oh, I thought if we GPU fold with a passkey we also qualify for bonus points. Never mind then










Well the reason is: If you complete 10 smp2 WU's @ a 80% success rate you get a bonus. Therefore, rival folders could simply sabotage the success rate causing no bonus points to be given. Whereas gpu folding just simply is as it is and would only contribute, not take away.

Correct me if I am wrong anyone.


----------



## MistaBernie

I kind of want to keep this low profile.. but there's a _chance_ I'll be up and running (maybe only partially but still likely an i7 at least) by the Chimp Challenge. Cant make any promises, but I finally caught a couple of breaks and may be able to put back together (pretty much my old sig rig listed below) by then... fingers crossed!


----------



## lordikon

lol, I've been folding for OCNchimpin for 5 days, just realized there was a sign-up list.









Oh well, I signed up. Either way, folded about 40k points for the challenge so far.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


lol, I've been folding for OCNchimpin for 5 days, just realized there was a sign-up list.









Oh well, I signed up. Either way, folded about 40k points for the challenge so far.


Points don't count before the start date/time... You would have been better off Folding under your own username...


----------



## mmx+

OK, count me in, I'm probably not going to be folding for OCN for the entire time (I also have a commitment over at TPU), but I'll give you guys some of my processing power


----------



## KarmaKiller

So far I've setup:
i7 920 folding -bigadv
AMD x4 620 OC'd to 3.4 folding windows SMP
2x Core i3's OC'd to 3.6Ghz
1x gts 250 OC'd
1x 9800gtx+
2x 5770's
2x 3.6Ghz P4 HT'd
8400gs

Still have 2x amd quads to setup, and maybe a Q6600.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
So far I've setup:
i7 920 folding -bigadv
AMD x4 620 OC'd to 3.4 folding windows SMP
2x Core i3's OC'd to 3.6Ghz
1x gts 250 OC'd
1x 9800gtx+
2x 5770's
2x 3.6Ghz P4 HT'd
8400gs

Still have 2x amd quads to setup, and maybe a Q6600.









Woohoo!

I setup another spare rig last night too, just has a 9800GT in it but hey.


----------



## Casper123

How would my phenom OC'd to 3.8 and my 4850x2 2gb do for folding? thinking of helping out for CC


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chriskaz* 
Well the reason is: If you complete 10 smp2 WU's @ a 80% success rate you get a bonus. Therefore, rival folders could simply sabotage the success rate causing no bonus points to be given. Whereas gpu folding just simply is as it is and would only contribute, not take away.

Correct me if I am wrong anyone.

Nope, spot on.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
lol, I've been folding for OCNchimpin for 5 days, just realized there was a sign-up list.









Oh well, I signed up. Either way, folded about 40k points for the challenge so far.

Though those points won't be counted during the challenge, they're all WUs for the cause. And now you've signed up too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
How would my phenom OC'd to 3.8 and my 4850x2 2gb do for folding? thinking of helping out for CC

A Quad @ 3.8 would get 7/8k PPD, while the GPU would get 6-7k PPD. Here are the guides you'll need:

SMP Folding
GPU Folding
Set Affinities for ATi GPU and SMP client (I'll think of a shorter name for that later...)


----------



## zune

You can count on my rig


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zune*


You can count on my rig










Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## minus.fireal

Just signed up. I haven't folded for a while (summer in Aus is a killer), but now seems like a good time to start up again.


----------



## zodac

When it's summer everywhere else? Fair enough.


----------



## shinyboy

I am in first time folder should be fun..


----------



## mortimersnerd

799 sign-ups, keep them coming.


----------



## paleblue

A quote from someone on the evga cc forum:

"I should able to net 350,000+PPD when I completly finish switching over my systems, and MAYBE 500,000PPD if I have the time to complete other systems with my spare parts and tested. lol"

We need EVERYBODY to fold for this!!!! Our pride is at stake!


----------



## DJLiquid

Had some stuff keeping me from folding - but I am back in. Letting some WUs go through under my name to make sure it's all good, then switching over to OCNChimpin


----------



## Danny_B

Alright I JUST started folding for the very first time. Sign me up, hopefully I am doing this right


----------



## shawn157

Hey just a quit question..... How exactly do the prizes work?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawn157*


Hey just a quit question..... How exactly do the prizes work?


mort will post a thread on that later tonight.
If you're asking how you get them, then I'm sure they will either be shipped to you or credited to a PayPal account, dependent on the prize.


----------



## shawn157

Ok could i get the passcode and also i was asking how the prizes are handed out.
(PMed tht guy just if u can give it to me sooner i would be







)


----------



## MrBalll

I believe only mort should be giving it out. I could give it to you, but just to be sure I will let him do it.


----------



## shawn157

Ok... Im new to this so like does the top people get prizes or are they random?


----------



## MrBalll

They are random.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Alright I JUST started folding for the very first time. Sign me up, hopefully I am doing this right











Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawn157*


Hey just a quit question..... How exactly do the prizes work?


Remember to sign up guys; there's a link at the top of the first post. If you plan to take part, you'll need to fill in the form.


----------



## Magus2727

My question is a screen shot of my SMP client when at 50% will not have any indication of user name or team folding under... how does this verify I was folding for OCN??


----------



## zodac

You type your name in Notepad too. Covered here.


----------



## rx7racer

Well, I'm folding for OCNChimpin but have no idea if Bigadv is working or not.

Now I know why I stopped folding, just too dang complicated compared to what it used to be like.

Notfreds and such were so much easier to just throw up and let it go to town, this crap now is for the birds.









So aggravated right now









But I should be chimpin along.


----------



## zodac

If -bigadv is too frustrating, switch to the SMP client. 15-18k PPD isntead of 25k for -bigadv, but much simpler.

Or we could try and fix the VMware for you; what's the problem exactly? And have you got it monitored with HFM?


----------



## rx7racer

Ya know, I thought about that but how is 474 point wu's every 5 hours adding up to 18k ppd?

I ran it for a bit and saw what I was getting, and this just doesn't make sense to me.

Call me stupid.


----------



## zodac

STUPID!









Erm, right. Where was I?

Ah yes. For the first 10 WUs, you'll only be getting ~380pts per WU. *After* those 10, you get bonus points. And those 480pts become 3k points, while still taking the same amount of time. And for the record, if you get the passkey from Mort for the CC, it's already qualified for the bonuses.









More info on the bonuses here.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Not sure if anyone has any answer to the GPU 'stealth' client that used to (in XP) be able to be running as a service, but that now simply doesn't work.....I want to be able to leave it running as a service, without having to have the CLI instance up - but it just doesn't want to play the game...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Not sure if anyone has any answer to the GPU 'stealth' client that used to (in XP) be able to be running as a service, but that now simply doesn't work.....I want to be able to leave it running as a service, without having to have the CLI instance up - but it just doesn't want to play the game...









No answer here; using the clients as services just lead to more headaches for me. Partially because I was







ing a lot.


----------



## rx7racer

See, I quit for a few months and just craziness happens.









Ok, I think I got it. Good links mate!


----------



## JohnDProb

fill in a form??? WTH ZODAC PM it to me!!!1!!!


----------



## zodac

The red "SIGN-UP LINK" at the top of the first post.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I have to admit, when I was trying to sign up, it did take me a couple of minutes to see the link..... :$ (BTW, IIRC it is just above the spreadsheet in the first post..)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I have to admit, when I was trying to sign up, it did take me a couple of minutes to see the link..... :$ (BTW, IIRC it is just above the spreadsheet in the first post..)


I made the link as obvious as I can now. Hopefully you can't miss it now, or I would suggest getting your eyes checked.


----------



## jck

Well...it's now official...

Mr Hankey is out...and THE CHIMP IS IN!









Soon as I get the passkey, I'll start converting my clients


----------



## mayford5

Im in too


----------



## zodac

804 sign ups.









If everyone manages an average of 5k, we'll break 4mil PPD. 6k average, and that's 5mil.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You type your name in Notepad too. Covered here.









Right.... but to get user name on the SMP client it is at the very beginning and stretching the box to be the whole size of the screen I dont think with 50 lines of more data for each 1% update it will fit on the screen. unless you stop, and the restart then the 51+% would be one of the first % completed lines....

You could open the log but that could be text edited...

I guess I can make the text smaller in the box, but then the image would need to be of higher quality so you could still zoom in and see that small...

I am just being the devils advocate...









I want to make sure I have every thing covered in my screen shots...


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
804 sign ups.









If everyone manages an average of 5k, we'll break 4mil PPD. 6k average, and that's 5mil.









I think that almost if not all of us can manage to reproduce 5k in a day, and then there is guys that can cover for those who cant.


----------



## zodac

You could use the SMP client to show the %, then HFM to show the username as OCNChimpin. But we'll go through the entries anyway, so HFM itself would be enough.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
I think that almost if not all of us can manage to reproduce 5k in a day, and then there is guys that can cover for those who cant.

Exactly. If all 800 of us actually contribute for the whole CC that is. We have a 20% non-participation in most Foldathons though. Hopefully that won't be that case this time around.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You could use the SMP client to show the %, then HFM to show the username as OCNChimpin. But we'll go through the entries anyway, so HFM itself would be enough.









Exactly. If all 800 of us actually contribute for the whole CC that is. We have a 20% non-participation in most Foldathons though. Hopefully that won't be that case this time around.

You are amazing!! Thanks!


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Right.... but to get user name on the SMP client it is at the very beginning and stretching the box to be the whole size of the screen I dont think with 50 lines of more data for each 1% update it will fit on the screen. unless you stop, and the restart then the 51+% would be one of the first % completed lines....

You could open the log but that could be text edited...

I guess I can make the text smaller in the box, but then the image would need to be of higher quality so you could still zoom in and see that small...

I am just being the devils advocate...









I want to make sure I have every thing covered in my screen shots...










HFM can show even the percentages as well under the view menu just Show the log


----------



## nategr8ns

Looks like I'm not going to be able to fold during the night this year. I have too much going on that week to not be able to get good sleep (three AP tests, just finished SATs, and a research paper due).

I'll be sure to let the GPU do its thang all day while I'm at school though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Looks like I'm not going to be able to fold during the night this year. I have too much going on that week to not be able to get good sleep (three AP tests, just finished SATs, and a research paper due).

I'll be sure to let the GPU do its thang all day while I'm at school though.


That's a good enough reason. Good luck.


----------



## n1helix

You think OCNChimpin will be ranked 1st by the end of CC?


----------



## zodac

Honestly I doubt it. 3rd probably, and maybe 2nd. But we still had people folding under OCNChimpin into December, so I'm sure it'll still be going strong after the CC too.


----------



## rx7racer

Ok, just ordered some last minute parts. Should be able to get my 8800 up and folding for the chimpin also.

Should help give a tad bit more. And debating on throwing in some of my ATi gpu's. Maybe a 4890, def. not one of my 3870's. Those things are just pointless imo.









I know I know, throw all I got regardless.


----------



## zodac

Well, throw them into a rig with a single/dual core CPU if possible. You can lose a fair amount of PPD with an ATi GPU and the SMP client.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, throw them into a rig with a single/dual core CPU if possible. You can lose a fair amount of PPD with an ATi GPU and the SMP client.










Yup, that's what I'm going to do. Just grabbed a cpu and ram for my DFI mb and I'll just forbid my wife from her pc also next week.










Will give me three rigs to toss about and if I break down some more maybe four.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, my family's pretty much banned from their computers for the CC too.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Apart from WKS04, all of the clients are of the 'stealth' type, so there's no CLI to show that could be closed - meaning that all of my clients would be Folding, as I'm the only one who can log onto WKS04 and that has the GPU CLI and the VirtualMachine running... If only there was a way to get the GPU service to work...


----------



## h00chi3

h00chi3 here and back. Will be folding for OCN for the Chimp Challenge. Also, sent today my donations to the contest.

2 8800 GT's by XFX with Thermaltake DuoOrbs
1 XFX ATI 4850

Love you guys and great to be back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Great to have you back!


----------



## Roboduck

Im still a bit new to folding but but ill put my 2x 5770s to work.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

I am new as well. But I will fold my CPU and GPU for OCN during CC, hopefully 24/7.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Totally forgot about this, I need to find some GPU's to fold on.


----------



## repo_man

Thanks to all the new folders for backing us up. So good to see new faces!







Welcome everyone.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roboduck*


Im still a bit new to folding but but ill put my 2x 5770s to work.


Here's the guide if you need a hand.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


Totally forgot about this, I need to find some GPU's to fold on.


You've got a GTX 260 in your rig; that's a good start.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Thanks to all the new folders for backing us up. So good to see new faces!







Welcome everyone.


Yes indeed. 234 new folders acccording to the sign up list; that's over a quarter of all sign ups.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You've got a GTX 260 in your rig; that's a good start.









It is a GTX260m, I'm not comfortable folding on laptop especially that it is a hungry GPU in a 15.6" laptop with some heat issues (90C-93C gaming, let alone folding!).

However I might fold on it at like %50. I got to buy two temporary GPUs just for this challenge







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000* 
It is a GTX260m, I'm not comfortable folding on laptop especially that it is a hungry GPU in a 15.6" laptop with some heat issues (90C-93C gaming, let alone folding!).

However I might fold on it at like %50. I got to buy two temporary GPUs just for this challenge







.

Yeah, 90Â° is a bit high.









I'd like to hear about these temp GPUs though.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's a good enough reason. Good luck.









Thanks







.
I have an 8800GTS sitting around that I couldn't get to run in my system (blue screen on every startup, but its a good card). Do I have to clean out my graphics drivers, turn off, plug in both cards, and reinstall drivers?


----------



## zodac

If they're both nVidia cards, you should be alright just plugging it in. Maybe it's the PCIe lane?


----------



## nategr8ns

Nope, my 88GT worked in that slot IIRC.
I'll try again tonight though.

When I booted for the first time, Win7 installed drivers for the 88GTS, but then it BSODed and I had to restart, when it BSODed again.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roboduck*


Im still a bit new to folding but but ill put my 2x 5770s to work.


I'd bet your CPU could outperform both GPU's if you let it fold with the gpu's not folding.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I'd bet your CPU could outperform both GPU's if you let it fold with the gpu's not folding.


I have my CPU OC at 3.9 GHz and only am getting 7.5K PPD with just CPU folding.

When I have just my card folding I get about 3.5 to 4K using just my card (no special settings to it uses 20-30 of my cpu)... I would think having two 5770's or one Phenom II 965 would produce an equal number of points.

You will have to try both and let us know how it works out...


----------



## JohnDProb

new gpu here soon so i WILL have my rig partially up for this at the very least youll have another i7 920 at 3.5ghz with ht on (got it downclocked cuz of summer heat bein early D: ) new gpu is a evga 9xxx card, think its 9600 gso should get some ppd off that beside my cpu


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I'd guess 13k from the CPU, then another 4k from the GPU.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


h00chi3 here and back. Will be folding for OCN for the Chimp Challenge. Also, sent today my donations to the contest.

2 8800 GT's by XFX with Thermaltake DuoOrbs
1 XFX ATI 4850

Love you guys and great to be back!!!!!!!!!!!!


Holy crap!!!







It's alive









Good to have you back, we all thought you fell of the face of the earth or something.









I guess it was more the "or something" aye. I guess your move and all ended up ok, sure hope it did.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, changed over to -bigadv on the VirtualMachine, so I should be able to get at least one or maybe two WUs completed before the changing it over to the CC... I'll try to remember to send a PM to Mort when m on the computer tomorrow, so that I can get the password doofrey (technical term) for the -bigadv I'll be running on the VirtualMachine...


----------



## paleblue

Hey nudy lewdy a couple of quick questions... which VM image/guide did you use, what's your TPF at on the a2 on your 920 rig?

Edit: Ahh I'm guessing the ubuntu one from your sig ....

Something is very wrong here, I'm at 45 mins and only 1124 out of 250000 steps - not even 0.5%.


----------



## Boyboyd

I need to take apart my graphics card and clean it before the CC starts. I hit 90 degrees often


----------



## yakub0

my cpu gets about 5.6k while my gpu gets about 3k. is that normal for my stuff?

Just wanna optimize for the CC


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I need to take apart my graphics card and clean it before the CC starts. I hit 90 degrees often









Yeah i have to figure out why my comp keeps freezin after a while. This had to happen right before the cc so the heat is on me to actually fix something.


----------



## rx7racer

^^^ Yup, the heats on for sure.









I just got done baking







an 8800GT a friend of mine had that died on him a few months back. Kept talking to him about doing it and today I finally got it from him and ......







..... did it.









I'm pleased to say I now have another 8800 to start folding on.








May not be much but it's more than I would have otherwise.









Feels so weird to go from nothing.. to baking .... to having another gpu.


----------



## bosoxdanc

I don't know too much about [email protected], but is all I have to do to join is join Team 37726?

Also, my PC is currently waiting for a replacement graphics card, so I'll be folding from my PS3. I know it's not much help, but it's something.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc*


I don't know too much about [email protected], but is all I have to do to join is join Team 37726?

Also, my PC is currently waiting for a replacement graphics card, so I'll be folding from my PS3. I know it's not much help, but it's something.


Every little helps and you'll be most welcome to join in. Cheers!


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc*


I don't know too much about [email protected], but is all I have to do to join is join Team 37726?

Also, my PC is currently waiting for a replacement graphics card, so I'll be folding from my PS3. I know it's not much help, but it's something.


Just make sure it's for OCNChimpin!


----------



## Ktulu

The Chimp Challenge starts at the beginning of May right?


----------



## paleblue

12 noon PST 5th but get started a couple of days early


----------



## N2Gaming

I got a couple of more GPU's today for the CC and one of them is a dud







... The good news is the good card I got is a evga 8800GTX 768mb while the bad card is a evga 8800GT 512mb. The 8800GT artifacts like crazy and I was thinking I could try the oven trick to get to work hopefully in time for the CC. Does any one know if I would be able to fold on a card that is artifacting?


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
12 noon PST 5th but get started a couple of days early

Couple of days early?


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I need to take apart my graphics card and clean it before the CC starts. I hit 90 degrees often









My two 8800GTs will hit 96c or thereabouts if left to their own devices. The fans don't seem to automatically speed up to cool them down - the cards are roasting and the fans are at 30% speed!

get EVGA precision and manually turn up your fans a bit - it works wonders







I only start to hear them at about 55% and thats enough to get the temps down to the low to mid 80s.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Couple of days early?


To insure everything is running properly, to get a head start on Bigadv and because it's CC... it's worth the "loss" of a couple days under your own name. We're still doing something for a good cause and still folding for OCN!


----------



## nategr8ns

My 8800GT gets up to 82 with a single fan at the front of the case on intake duty.
74ish with two fans upfront intake duty
and about 60 with a third fan parked under my cooler blowing air up at an angle that also blows backwards.

I love my AC Accelero







.

Anyone have info on why the 8800GTS causes BSODs? Is windows _supposed_ to automatically install drivers if I already have the nvidia software suite thing?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Hey nudy lewdy a couple of quick questions... which VM image/guide did you use, what's your TPF at on the a2 on your 920 rig?

Edit: Ahh I'm guessing the ubuntu one from your sig ....

Something is very wrong here, I'm at 45 mins and only 1124 out of 250000 steps - not even 0.5%.


Hey Pale Bluey...
(sorry, couldn't help it...)

Here's the one I used...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-0-8-core.html

With regards to my PPD and/or TPF, see the snip I've attached... Bear in mind that this is back at _stock_ speeds (2.67 GHz) rather than the 3.6 or 3.8 I was at about 10 days ago - I need to get this OC back up again, which would then boost the PPD of the CPU, and then I can OC the GPU to bring that back up to around 8k PPD too... As it stands, and this is while I've been using the machine, I'm getting around 45 minute frames and that works out at around 14~15k PPD (including the bonus) on/from the VM...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
My 8800GT gets up to 82 with a single fan at the front of the case on intake duty.
74ish with two fans upfront intake duty
and about 60 with a third fan parked under my cooler blowing air up at an angle that also blows backwards.

I love my AC Accelero







.

Anyone have info on why the 8800GTS causes BSODs? Is windows _supposed_ to automatically install drivers if I already have the nvidia software suite thing?

My 250 gets to around 62-63 C when Folding at 100%......albeit that I have my GPU fan set to run at fell pelt...


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I got a couple of more GPU's today for the CC and one of them is a dud







... The good news is the good card I got is a evga 8800GTX 768mb while the bad card is a evga 8800GT 512mb. The 8800GT artifacts like crazy and I was thinking I could try the oven trick to get to work hopefully in time for the CC. Does any one know if I would be able to fold on a card that is artifacting?


I would say if it is artifacting then it probably won't successfully fold. If I were you I would definitely try the oven trick.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Just got round to finding out a little more about how to OC the i7, will give that a try later... I've now 'installed' RealTemp (v 3.4) and have seen that - even with the VM running on all 8 (HT'd) cores at 100% the temps are showing as being anywhere between 51 and 63 C...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakub0* 
my cpu gets about 5.6k while my gpu gets about 3k. is that normal for my stuff?

Just wanna optimize for the CC









The GPU sounds ok, but the CPU is a bit lower than I would expect. Check this guide, and see if you can squeeze some more PPD out.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc* 
I don't know too much about [email protected], but is all I have to do to join is join Team 37726?

Also, my PC is currently waiting for a replacement graphics card, so I'll be folding from my PS3. I know it's not much help, but it's something.

Any contribution is appreciated. Check the end of this post for instructions for the PS3. Then make sure you've signed up (link in the first post) and you're good to go.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
The Chimp Challenge starts at the beginning of May right?

It starts 12noon PST on the 5th. I'll be sending out PMs to remind everyone (who signed up) over the weekend, and ask everyone to start their clients over the following day or two. If possible, we'd like to be running at max the day _before_ the CC starts to give us the best opportunity. A good start is vital this year.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
I would say if it is artifacting then it probably won't successfully fold. If I were you I would definitely try the oven trick.

Thanks I kind of figured this would be the case but was hoping I could fold w/it before I truly kill it if/when I bake it and it don't work. I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope I get it to work.


----------



## MDalton10

Sign me up.


----------



## zodac

Sign up link at the top of the first post.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

im in


----------



## zodac




----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sign up link at the top of the first post.










LoL Opps. Thanks.

Wow just loaded up [email protected] and its amazing the speed dif. from my 9800GTX+ on this PC to the 285 in the living room.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, 285s are brilliant.







What's the OC on that Q6600 by the way? Potentially 7/8k from that too.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

How much should my 9500 gt get?


----------



## PsikyoJebus

9500 GTs should net you a modest 1000-2000ppd i think. Don't quote me on it as it might be less.


----------



## zodac

~2.5k PPD I think. You'd get similar from your CPU too, so that's potentially 5k PPD.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


9500 GTs should net you a modest 1000-2000ppd i think. Don't quote me on it as it might be less.


Or 1-2k. We don't have any numbers in the database, but I'll go have a look elsewhere, and be back with an answer.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


9500 GTs should net you a modest 1000-2000ppd i think. Don't quote me on it as it might be less.


sry to quote you on this, but say i had 4 pci 95gts would that be 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


~2.5k PPD I think. You'd get similar from your CPU too, so that's potentially 5k PPD.










Hey not to bad i think


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
sry to quote you on this, but say i had 4 pci 95gts would that be 9000!!!!!!!!

I'm not too sure, but 4 x 1000~2000 = 4000~8000.....so IDK where/how you get to 9k.... I guess that 4 of them should be somewhere around 6k PPD give or take, and going by *PsikyoJebus*'s rough guesstimate...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus* 
9500 GTs should net you a modest 1000-2000ppd i think. Don't quote me on it as it might be less.

(sorry to quote you on that, but you were quoted on the previous post....)


----------



## Magus2727

when you have multiple GPU's running it takes more CPU clocks... other wise they will run slower.... 4 cards will not be the same as 4 machines running 1 card...


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Hey Pale Bluey...
(sorry, couldn't help it...)

Here's the one I used...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-0-8-core.html

With regards to my PPD and/or TPF, see the snip I've attached... Bear in mind that this is back at _stock_ speeds (2.67 GHz) rather than the 3.6 or 3.8 I was at about 10 days ago - I need to get this OC back up again, which would then boost the PPD of the CPU, and then I can OC the GPU to bring that back up to around 8k PPD too... As it stands, and this is while I've been using the machine, I'm getting around 45 minute frames and that works out at around 14~15k PPD (including the bonus) on/from the VM...

Lol, thx for the reply nudy lewdy, I managed to get the bigadv all working now







I have laptops here that I could fold on too but I really don't think it's worth it, they'll only get about 100 PPD I bet and they'll fry doing it.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Has anyone else found that they've got clients that are sitting around idle as there isn't any work available...??


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, 285s are brilliant.







What's the OC on that Q6600 by the way? Potentially 7/8k from that too.









The 285 PC is an HTPC it's in a small case for OC. The other PC in the huge case was supposed to be for overclocking but I bought the P5N-T Deluxe and this board sucks so bad I can't even get stock speeds out of it my ram is underclocked to make it stable.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Has anyone else found that they've got clients that are sitting around idle as there isn't any work available...??

I thought so until a minute ago and one started...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Ah yes, but I see that those of yours that are running all appear to be the GPU clients... Most of mine (well, all but the 250 in WKS04) are all running as CPU clients....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oooh, WKS02's second ("stealth") CPU client has now got work....









(That still leaves three clients with no work to do though...)


----------



## this n00b again

done, i have signed up.

now to make a trip to storage and acquire some old hardware,

estimated ppd on:
a) Q6600 SMP
2x gpu clients on gtx260's

b) Athlon x3 SMP
1x gpu client on 9600 gso


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

What about that i7 in your sig rig...??


----------



## johnny13oi

Hi I will set this up probably this weekend and will be joining you guys with a Core i7 folding.

My sister has a E2200 @ 3.0Ghz and an 7800 GT and was wondering if this is any use to fold. Does the 7800 GT help out? I don't think so right?


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


What about that i7 in your sig rig...??










I think he already knows the PPD on his sig rig, seeing as he's a 3 million + folder.


----------



## CravinR1

Bad bad news, my internet is down and not sure if it'll be up before the challenge.

I'm going to move my q6600 + 8800 gts 512 to my brothers and use his internet for the CC so i'll still be participating with my biggest ppd


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


I think he already knows the PPD on his sig rig, seeing as he's a 3 million + folder.


Ah, I didn't see the doodah in his sig....and just went with the comment in the actual post... :$


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


Hi I will set this up probably this weekend and will be joining you guys with a Core i7 folding.

My sister has a E2200 @ 3.0Ghz and an 7800 GT and was wondering if this is any use to fold. Does the 7800 GT help out? I don't think so right?


No, a 7800GT won't work (the GPU client needs CUDA, which is only for 8 series and up). The E2200 will be good for 2k PPD though, and the i7 will get 12-18k depending on clocks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Bad bad news, my internet is down and not sure if it'll be up before the challenge.

I'm going to move my q6600 + 8800 gts 512 to my brothers and use his internet for the CC so i'll still be participating with my biggest ppd


Argh, damn internet connections!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Bu66er....

Just tried to OC the GPU following some details I saw elsewhere on here, and had that WU (which, was around 87% completed) suddenly throw a EUE... Reset the GPU back to stock again, then saw that the PPD has bottomed out - it is now less than 2k PPD rather than the 5~6k it was earlier...


----------



## XtachiX

so i've been wondering now for a while, exactly for how long will this folding challenge last?


----------



## zodac

_Never_ OC your GPU while folding. Sure, sometimes you'll get lucky and you'll keep the WU, but a lot of the time, EUE.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


so i've been wondering now for a while, exactly for how long will this folding challenge last?


Depends on how fast we are. We've got an average of ~4mil, so at this rate we'd finish the Challenge in 5 days. We'd hope to pick that up though.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


so i've been wondering now for a while, exactly for how long will this folding challenge last?


Hopefully not so long, so i can play games and get my personal rank up









Didnt think i was going to get so into this.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hopefully not so long, so i can play games and get my personal rank up









Didnt think i was going to get so into this.


Yeah, that's what I expected when I started Folding. "I'll just get the postbit, then back to gaming".

I think I'm going to take a nice break after the CC.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, that's what I expected when I started Folding. "I'll just get the postbit, then back to gaming".

I think I'm going to take a nice break after the CC.










Im hitting for 1million then taking a break.

Since i fixed my friends pc, ima take over and fold on it for the CC. He has a 8800gts and a amd but its 2-3 years old, his uncle said he spent like 2k on it...hopefully his amd is good.

Ive been using his 8800gts for the time being, but friday ill get the 9800gtx+. Right before i leave for my bday.


----------



## johnny13oi

Do we use the same passkey if we have two different systems doing CPU folding? I can have one of the systems folding nonstop 24/7 because electricity and AC already included in rent =) .


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


Do we use the same passkey if we have two different systems doing CPU folding? I can have one of the systems folding nonstop 24/7 because electricity and AC already included in rent =) .


Yes, the same passkey will work on multiple clients, as long as they all have the same username. PM mortimersnerd for a passkey for OCNChimpin though.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Never_ OC your GPU while folding. Sure, sometimes you'll get lucky and you'll keep the WU, but a lot of the time, EUE.

Depends on how fast we are. We've got an average of ~4mil, so at this rate we'd finish the Challenge in 5 days. We'd hope to pick that up though.










ohhh so the amount of days are equivalent to how many points we're supposed (or target) to get? 20mil then stop?


----------



## zodac

Yep, 20mil is the target. We hit it in just over 5 days last year, but we'll need to up our game to beat Evga this time around. An average of just 6k per person will see us get an average PPD of 5mil.


----------



## XtachiX

interesting, then i'll probably run a farm here to spice things up a bit =P


----------



## zodac

Spicing things up is what we're looking for.


----------



## DiGi-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_Never_ OC your GPU while folding. Sure, sometimes you'll get lucky and you'll keep the WU, but a lot of the time, EUE.

Woops :s even though its just the shader that's OC'd (read it helps with folding on some forum) I wondered why I was getting some wonky behavior, not surprised tbh. STILL waiting on new card, Goin Bananas!


----------



## ViralHack

I added myself to the folding team. I tried putting Folding on my PC but yeah... overclocked CPU and GPU would freeze and blue screen me everytime. So, I added the team on my PS3. I'll take a pic of it sometime.

I can go through prime and superpi for HOURS! 3 min on folding and my pc locks up. what the frak?









Viral


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*


I added myself to the folding team. I tried putting Folding on my PC but yeah... overclocked CPU and GPU would freeze and blue screen me everytime. So, I added the team on my PS3. I'll take a pic of it sometime.

I can go through prime and superpi for HOURS! 3 min on folding and my pc locks up. what the frak?









Viral


Try running only SMP and see if it still locks up. IF it doesnt start GPU clienta and c if locks up. After that u should be able to sort the problem.

You have a nice system, able to push almost 30k daily.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Try running only SMP and see if it still locks up. IF it doesnt start GPU clienta and c if locks up. After that u should be able to sort the problem.

You have a nice system, able to push almost 30k daily.


Hmm. okay let me try that and see what the issue is. I'm guessing its the GPU because I've got my hydro copper pretty high.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ViralHack* 
Hmm. okay let me try that and see what the issue is. I'm guessing its the GPU because I've got my hydro copper pretty high.

Hmm I installed BOINC and everything was fine with no GPU. Then installed Folding and my computer locked up, then wouldn't let me use my keyboard or mouse and I had to system restore to get back to where I was. I'm not sure what it was... I'll try just BOINC and see what happens.


----------



## jck

I switched the 2 folding rigs over tonight, so I'm Chimpin!


----------



## wierdo124

viral, were you running with the GPU viewer open? That'll lock it up sometimes.


----------



## zodac

Folding is a _bit_ more stressful than BOINC and LinX/Prime95. If you're having errors straightaway, it's just the OC.

For the GPU, drop the Memory and the Core clocks, but leave the shaders OC'd.


----------



## burksdb

singed up


----------



## SystemTech

Ok well i am going to try join, never folded before. My username is SystemTech. Just a quick question. how much internet usage does folding use? I have a 5GB cap on my Wimax connection. would this suffice?


----------



## DiGi-C

It doesn't really use that much data at all tbh, just to fetch the Work Units and send the completed unit back, your looking at a couple of MB usually


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Ok well i am going to try join, never folded before. My username is SystemTech. Just a quick question. how much internet usage does folding use? I have a 5GB cap on my Wimax connection. would this suffice?


Easily. A Work unit is about 500Kb if memory serves.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok cool, thanks all. Sign me up







Im in.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I believe that -bigadv WUs are larger, but then again you also wouldn't be sending as many in (and your sig rig isn't an i7 anyway).

If you're running GPU clients, you would find that (AFAIK) you're downloading more frequently than any other client and uploading more frequently too, but IDK about the size of those WUs......but I still wouldn't think we're (you're) talking about big enough volumes of data to be concerned about - unless you're right up at the upper echelons of your usage limit.


----------



## carayan

So close, getting excited guys?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carayan*


So close, getting excited guys?


You bet, and i'm halfway done configuring my work PCs.


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


You bet, and i'm halfway done configuring my work PCs.


Lucky, i only got one machine, so until the 5th im folding for myself, then kicking it for the chimpin!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Got a little bit of spare time before the weekend starts, and I start my new job on Tuesday....thought I might as well see if I can resurrect WKS01 after it was moved from one case to another...

Still getting a faulty POST beep code. With a bit of Google-fu, it would seem to be pointing to the RAM - which is fairly new OCZ Gold sticks... Tried swapping them round, using different slots.....next up would be to try to swap RAM from one of my other rigs to check that....










Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm - beep code is one long, three short, leading to this page http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000996.htm


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carayan* 
Lucky, i only got one machine, so until the 5th im folding for myself, then kicking it for the chimpin!

I think you mean the *4th.*


----------



## N2Gaming

Are there better drivers than the most recent drivers to use on my 8800GTX 768mb and my 9800GT 512mb cards while folding ?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think you mean the *4th.*


----------



## Roboduck

I have a very noob question. My Phenom II x6 1090T coming today, but which is going to fold better? The CPU or 2x 5770s? Or is there a way to run folding on both at the same time?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Are there better drivers than the most recent drivers to use on my 8800GTX 768mb and my 9800GT 512mb cards while folding ?









I get an extra shader strap from the 185s (Xtreme G version), but that's a YMMV situation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roboduck* 
I have a very noob question. My Phenom II x6 1090T coming today, but which is going to fold better? The CPU or 2x 5770s? Or is there a way to run folding on both at the same time?

The CPU would perform better in this case, but you should be able to get all 3 clients running together:

CPU
MultiGPU
SMP + ATi GPUs Guide


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm signed up, but I don't want to be entered for prizes as it'll be too much trouble for me to get the SS.


----------



## DraganUS

He should be getting 15K on the x6?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
He should be getting 15K on the x6?

I was getting over 16k at one point...


----------



## onoz

Thread subscribed. I'm at school right now but when I get home I'll be joining the team! I've never folded before, so I'll probably be back here asking lots of questions.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

That's sure to be okay - I've been Folding for over a year (since I started) and I often still find new things out....


----------



## fajita123

Saw this thread from CC '09 at overclockers.com, thought it was pretty cool

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=605350

"OCN team has gone *nuts* - *huge* increase, have passed EVGA
now by 600,000 points just in this one 3 hour period!"

"OCN has gone completely wild with their folding - 800,000 points in this 3 hour update, alone! I have no idea how they're able to do this. If they can keep up this pace, the race will have a winner in less than a week. "

Lets bring it (again) this year!


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fajita123*


Saw this thread from CC '09 at overclockers.com, thought it was pretty cool

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=605350

"OCN team has gone *nuts* - *huge* increase, have passed EVGA
now by 600,000 points just in this one 3 hour period!"

"OCN has gone completely wild with their folding - 800,000 points in this 3 hour update, alone! I have no idea how they're able to do this. If they can keep up this pace, the race will have a winner in less than a week. "

Lets bring it (again) this year!


nice, and starting mid this week, we have another 12k ppd more


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think you mean the *4th. *










Of course, I was just testing you to check if you were on your game. And you are, congratulations Zodac.


----------



## JMT668

so what time and date does this start if i live in the UK?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


so what time and date does this start if i live in the UK?


8pm GMT on the 5th. For SMP clients you might want to start the night before, and for GPU clients maybe 3/4 hours before. That way the points get creditted for the CC straight away.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, the first of my -bigadv WUs should have been listed by now, although it was only expected to complete at around 08:45 this morning - so it is plausible that it wasn't registered soon enough to be counted in the 09:00 (03:00 on the site) update...I guess I'll have to wait another 20~30 minutes to see whether it is on the next update...


----------



## this n00b again

i'll have you know i bought an 9600 gso just for this challenge.

all my systems won't be going up, since i can't get them all together by that time. but i will get up and going what i can.


----------



## zodac

Check your stats here; it might have made it into the Stanford update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


i'll have you know i bought an 9600 gso just for this challenge.

all my systems won't be going up, since i can't get them all together by that time. but i will get up and going what i can.


That 9600GSO will be very helpful in beating Evga this time around.









I'm wondering... we want an average of 6.25k PPD for 800 people (5mil PPD)... surely most of use could manage _more_ than that, enough to cover the others at any rate?


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Check your stats here; it might have made it into the Stanford update.

That 9600GSO will be very helpful in beating Evga this time around.









I'm wondering... we want an average of 6.25k PPD for 800 people (5mil PPD)... surely most of use could manage _more_ than that, enough to cover the others at any rate?


rawr! lol i really wish this challenge was like next month or something.

i could have all my rigs up and folding. may be could add 2 more gtx's

then produce some monster ppd


----------



## JMT668

going to be using my 8800GT for this!


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm wondering... we want an average of 6.25k PPD for 800 people (5mil PPD)... surely most of use could manage _more_ than that, enough to cover the others at any rate?


I just picked up an I7 860, and a 9800gx2....so I'll have 4 powerful GPU's going and an I7 with the bigadv....should be close to 50k PPD. Only problem is I probably won't have the stuff in and setup until after the 5th. Right now my current rig pulls 25k PPD if I use SMP on the cpu, so still making up for others quite easily.


----------



## Markeh

Just signed up. Fingers crossed I don't kill my ancient box trying lol.


----------



## bluedevil

I gotta get my box folding again....







.....moving sucks.


----------



## Thumper

Well, had some monetary issues arise so I was not able to get everything I need to get all my spare parts into full systems. But I will be getting the Q9450 quad and a 8800GTS on line this weekend. So that will bring me up to 15 clients.....


----------



## zodac

We're happy enough with that.


----------



## Guttboy

Gents,

Two weeks ago I signed up in the google list. My name is not on there. I signed up again this morning on the google list. I am folding with my GTX260. Can you please make sure that I get placed on the list???

Cheers,


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Gents,

Two weeks ago I signed up in the google list. My name is not on there. I signed up again this morning on the google list. I am folding with my GTX260. Can you please make sure that I get placed on the list???

Cheers,











Actually, you are on. #586.


----------



## CudaBoy71

When are we starting?


----------



## repo_man

I will be (hopefully) changing my clients over today. One GTX260, one 8800GTS, and one dual core all pitching in!


----------



## Ovlovian

I'm going to swap over Sunday.


----------



## johnny13oi

Hi, I followed the setup and right now it is folding I think. Currently at 2%. Why doesn't the HFM.NET program update my progress? And was I supposed to put the name [OCNChimpin] or without the brackets?


----------



## burksdb

ok guys got the xeon up and going had to clock down to 4.0 but i think it will do well enough. i cant seem to get hfm.net to show me anything besides unknown... any ideas?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


Hi, I followed the setup and right now it is folding I think. Currently at 2%. Why doesn't the HFM.NET program update my progress? And was I supposed to put the name [OCNChimpin] or without the brackets?


Is HFM red, yellow or grey? And no brackets for the name; just OCNChimpin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burksdb*


ok guys got the xeon up and going had to clock down to 4.0 but i think it will do well enough. i cant seem to get hfm.net to show me anything besides unknown... any ideas?


Have you directed it to the install location of the client?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Have you directed it to the install location of the client?


you mean for the log files.. if so yes i followed the guide, but it still shows grey and says client type unknown


----------



## johnny13oi

Well it was green but I had to exit out to change the name. Now it is yellow.


----------



## Ovlovian

It'll update itself out of yellow.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burksdb*


you mean for the log files.. if so yes i followed the guide, but it still shows grey and says client type unknown


Ok, the SMP client is running right? Scroll to the top and it will show the location the client is running in. Just confirm that's the same location you entered in HFM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


Well it was green but I had to exit out to change the name. Now it is yellow.


It will go green again after 3% is complete in a session (session ends when you close the client).


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, the SMP client is running right? Scroll to the top and it will show the location the client is running in. Just confirm that's the same location you entered in HFM.


yup i will post a screen shot just in case but i think i have everything correct


----------



## zodac

3rd time I've been caught out today...

I'm not sure why it would be grey; it should be fine. Try using Fahmon (similar method to HFM; only downside is that it doesn't calculate bonus points), and see if it's recognised there.

Or try pressing F6 in HFM.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









3rd time I've been caught out today...

I'm not sure why it would be grey; it should be fine. Try using Fahmon (similar method to HFM; only downside is that it doesn't calculate bonus points), and see if it's recognised there.

Or try pressing F6 in HFM.


or it may be something similar to this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...cognizing.html


----------



## zodac

Nah, check the post above; he's directing it to the right place... And the SMP client runs out of the install folder, so no AppData issues here.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


or it may be something similar to this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...cognizing.html


nope im folding on my cpu and have the path set to:
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01.

tried using Fahmon and it picked it up right away using the same location.

so idk

*edit i'm off to work and will look at it more when i get home.


----------



## JohnDProb

were not even started yet and were cappin 250,000+ points a day cant wait till we actually start to see what happens


----------



## Deviance

I'm sure this was mentioned before, but how many users were folding under OCNChimpin for CC09?


----------



## zodac

110 people confirmed participation at the end of last year's CC. Almost 8 times that already.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got my HD5770 switched over. I'm going to switch my Core i3 soon.

I gave up on the 7750BE, as I can't do GPU folding with it, one of them errors out. And it's only 700-1000 PPD.

Still no luck on getting either of my HD5770 or 9800GT back. Both have been on RMA for 2 weeks now









Oh well, G'luck everyone, and make sure to get rollin early. So you can have all the kinks worked out.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


110 people confirmed participation at the end of last year's CC. Almost 8 times that already.










Wow that's amazing. I really hope that everyone who signs up will actually fold. If they all do 4 million PPD will be easy.


----------



## Deviance

Wow.









Eight times as many as before? That's awesome!


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Bad news and good news... I can't play any games because it's finals week








Good news, my computer is now folding 24-7







So far I am getting about 11500 PPD, I am curious to find out however how big of a boost I will get with the bonus points using SMP


----------



## LiLChris

Good news, got a 9800gtx+ for folding...bad news something is up and its saying 1,100ppd in HFM. While my 8800gts is 4k ppd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Good news, got a 9800gtx+ for folding...bad news something is up and its saying 1,100ppd in HFM. While my 8800gts is 4k ppd.









Check if it downclocked; pretty common.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Good news, got a 9800gtx+ for folding...bad news something is up and its saying 1,100ppd in HFM. While my 8800gts is 4k ppd.










Use a program such as evga precision or msi afterburner to verify that you putting 100% load on both GPU cores.

Your GTS should probably be getting ~5k ppd and the GTX should be getting ~6k ppd.

Sounds like you could be folding 2 clients on one card.
Follow the multi-GPU guide in the essentials thread and make sure you are using [-gpu 0] and [-gpu 1] flags.

If you dont get it resolved, post again and let us know you need more help


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Have anyone tried out website updates using HFM? It's pretty sweet









http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/index.html
http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/summary.html
http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/GPU2.html


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Use a program such as evga precision or msi afterburner to verify that you putting 100% load on both GPU cores.

Your GTS should probably be getting ~5k ppd and the GTX should be getting ~6k ppd.

Sounds like you could be folding 2 clients on one card.
Follow the multi-GPU guide in the essentials thread and make sure you are using [-gpu 0] and [-gpu 1] flags.

If you dont get it resolved, post again and let us know you need more help









I have been testing the evga 8800GTX 768mb I p'd/u last wednesday and I saw a high PPD of 64xx and an average of 56xx PPD with it overclocked from 575/1350/900 to 621/1674/999

It gets about as much as my 9800GT OC's get w/the same OC speeds.


----------



## chatch15117

My 930 is using ~150 watts folding @ 4.2GHz. After I get some better TIM It'll be folding no less than 4.3GHz for the CC.

And I can't wait for GPU3 to come out... my 470 is just sitting here... with nothing to do


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Have anyone tried out website updates using HFM? It's pretty sweet









http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/index.html
http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/summary.html
http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/GPU2.html


Can you wip up a quick guide for this? I might be able to make some use of my website for once


----------



## LiLChris

Nevermind, making a thread in nvidia...its not just PPD thats going wrong.

If anyone can take a look at my thread - http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7241...-problems.html

I can use the help before CC comes! ty.


----------



## CudaBoy71

So the comp starts the 5th?
Dang it I will be on the road... Can I start my gpu's up now for the challenge?


----------



## jarble

moved the farm over just a little while ago so that's 45k more for chimpin


----------



## chatch15117

Everyone should start their clients in advance for the CC so as soon as it starts, it will turn in the WUs within the first 30 minutes







.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
So the comp starts the 5th?
Dang it I will be on the road... Can I start my gpu's up now for the challenge?

yeah, go ahead and get them going now, and when you are on the road, just leave your computer running.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Can you wip up a quick guide for this? I might be able to make some use of my website for once










*
How to make a web page that automatically displays up to date folding information...*

This quicky guide assumes that you know how to host a website or you have the main directory of your website accessible by a networked drive. If you want to know how I hosted the website I can explain that too, just ask









Prerequisites:
Web space
HFM.NET

In the main HFM.NET window, goto [Edit] -> "Preferences"










Then in the Scheduled Tasks tab in the Web Generation section, check the "Create a Web Site" box. Then click the ellipses.










Now you simply select the directory to your website. In this example, I have the folder listed as a network drive to my Senior Design web page.










You are now set up for the web page auto generation


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


*
How to make a web page that automatically displays up to date folding information...*

This quicky guide assumes that you know how to host a website or you have the main directory of your website accessible by a networked drive. If you want to know how I hosted the website I can explain that too, just ask









Prerequisites:
Web space
HFM.NET

In the main HFM.NET window, goto [Edit] -> "Preferences"










Then in the Scheduled Tasks tab in the Web Generation section, check the "Create a Web Site" box. Then click the ellipses.










Now you simply select the directory to your website. In this example, I have the folder listed as a network drive to my Senior Design web page.










You are now set up for the web page auto generation










Many thanks, just having trouble connecting to my website now







Once I get that figured then I'll be set.


----------



## Ovlovian

All Chimped over on my rigs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Have anyone tried out website updates using HFM? It's pretty sweet









http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/index.html
http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/summary.html
http://revo-d.kicks-ass.net/GPU2.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Can you wip up a quick guide for this? I might be able to make some use of my website for once










Guide.


----------



## dranas

what kinda of screen shot is necessary to get into the drawing? would a screen shot from HFM work?


----------



## zodac

Rules are available here.


----------



## markt

Moving over a 8800gtx and a gtx 260 now, more later. I'll keep y'all posted....


----------



## IEATFISH

Is there going to be a stats tracking web site like last year?

I'm switching over my GPU and CPU once the current WU's finish.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Is there going to be a stats tracking web site like last year?

*Linky.*


----------



## Sgtbash

Can I change my OCN folding name from sgtbash to sgt.bash? I forgot the . in the spreadsheet by mistake.


----------



## Gen

I just got the reminder PM, I though the 5th was Thursday







Now I'm a day behind









I best double time it...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Can I change my OCN folding name from sgtbash to sgt.bash? I forgot the . in the spreadsheet by mistake.


Consider it done.


----------



## rx7racer

Yup, have about all I can get folding switched over now. Just hope nothing happens as I won't be here after the 3rd through the 7th.

But I've got the -Bigadv rolling smoothly on the i7 now and 1 4890 folding. Then I have 1 8800GT and 1 8800GS along with a E6500 smp folding, and finally 2 3870's and E8400 Linux SMP folding.

That will be my bit of points.

So Let's do this OCN!!


----------



## ps-gunkie

Zodac, I was literally just changing my third and last client, my PS3 when I got your reminder PM, nice timing







.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Consider it done.









Cheers man


----------



## mitchlol7

im going for it.


----------



## zodac

We're *all* going for it!


----------



## robbo2

Changing my clients over now







LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'll be restoring a copy of the VirtualMachine over tomorrow, and will then update/change the CPU clients over too....followed by the GPU client on Tuesday evening... BTW, if anyone is running a GTS250 that is OC'ed reasonably, can they let me know the details to use - as my 250 has dropped to sub-2k PPD, and I'd like to make the most of it........... I'd also be interested in hearing from anyone who has an Asus P6T MoBo that is OC'ed as mine doesn't seem to have the same settings as I've seen elsewhere, so I can't set it up as the 3.8 GHz OC that is was running previously (when a friend set it up, while he was staying over for a weekend) a couple of weeks ago....


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



I'll upload some pics tomorrow, when I get the chance to use a PC again.......


----------



## xlastshotx

Just switched gpu and cpu to fold under OCNChimpin, only 2 days, 18 hours left till the start. Good luck OCN


----------



## burksdb

would it be better for me to run -bigadv or just stick with the smp?


----------



## zodac

-bigadv for the beginning, but then switch to SMP. Since the CC won't be more than 5 days (hopefully less







), you will only have time to complete 1/2 -bigadvs. After that, it would be more efficient to switch to the SMP client.

If you only want to run one, I'd say go with SMP.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burksdb* 
would it be better for me to run -bigadv or just stick with the smp?

Have you run -bigadv before? If so, run it for the first few days, and then switch it to SMP probably when we are halfway to the goal.

Otherwise, the regular SMP is a good option with steady points.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just switched my client and bumped my OC to 4.2ghz


----------



## Somenamehere

Yeah I am going smp on both my i7's I just dont want to risk/screw up a bigadv and possibly ruin our chances.


----------



## burksdb

yea i think i am just going to stay with the smp and try to see if i can get stable at 4.3ish before wensday


----------



## CudaBoy71

Just changed all four of my puters over to OCNChimpin since I will be on the road when teh contest starts.


----------



## TurboTurtle

No better time to get back into Folding, especially since I just picked up another GTX 260. Gettin' 16k PPD out of the two. Can't really commit my i7 though until I get an H50, which sadly won't be for some time


----------



## epidemic

New tim on the 9800GT and I will be cranking full blast for OCNChimpin starting tomorrow.


----------



## mind0uT

whats -bigadv?

Sorry I'm new to folding.


----------



## Gen

Just lost my motherboard in my sig trying to get 4.1GHz so there went 60% of my ppd







I think my VRMs took crap, couldn't hardly touch the HS without getting burnt.

I'm going to try to be back up and running with it but can't garentee anything









I'll let it cool down for a bit and see if I don't get lucky...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Just lost my motherboard in my sig trying to get 4.1GHz so there went 60% of my ppd







I think my VRMs took crap, couldn't hardly touch the HS without getting burnt.

I'm going to try to be back up and running with it but can't garentee anything









I'll let it cool down for a bit and see if I don't get lucky...

























I was going to try and push mine to 4.2ghz just for this, but stuff like that worried me. Last thing i need is to be unstable during the CC.


----------



## Gen

Something is dead







Positive its the motherboard. I'll start testing now and will try to have the bad part replaced and at my door by Tuesday. This sucks, will be going to work tired everyday this week lol.

Smoke break!


----------



## h4rdcor3

Wow, been gone too long i almost forgot about it. Got my 8800gt up and running real quick. will get my q6600 smp'd tomorrow!


----------



## Gen

Crosshair IV Formula on the way, should have it on Tuesday, $30 bucks just to get it here by then too







Gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Grobinov

Hey guys I just noticed that somebody is using the wrong username for Chimpin here maybe we should check that there aren't more typos in our clients


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grobinov* 
Hey guys I just noticed that somebody is using the wrong username for Chimpin here maybe we should check that there aren't more typos in our clients









+1
My heart skipped when I saw this but I've got mine setup right.


----------



## Grobinov

Okay I just found 9 accounts with chimpin username...that's bad

EDIT: Just search for username *chimpin* and see...


----------



## Markeh

I'm very proud that I've got my first WU done. It took nearly 2 days (cos I spent about8 hours modding the case and in the BIOS) but it's done. I've changed over my user to OCNChimpin when I started the WU.


----------



## SystemTech

Please add me to the list, i started folding on friday







Had some issues and only finished my first WU yesterday, going to be folding for at least 16hrs a day









1 Question, I have a registered folding name of SystemTech but am currently using OCNChimpin for the comp, can i use my user for the comp? If so then please register my Folding Nick as SystemTech, otherwise, OCNChimpin.

Quote:

Hey guys I just noticed that somebody is using the wrong username for Chimpin here maybe we should check that there aren't more typos in our clients
Im guessing the problem there is the '[]'.

Thanks.


----------



## Freakn

I've actually changed everything to the OCNChimpin user name and team 37726.

When i change teams I didn't even give a thought I just used OCNChimpin not Freakn I said originally, Hope this doesn't cause any drama's.


----------



## terence52

i am in.. a bit late LOL.
same user name as here.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

You need to sign up, the link for the Google docs thing is in the OP....


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You need to sign up, the link for the Google docs thing is in the OP....


ok thks.
didnt realise it lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*


No better time to get back into Folding, especially since I just picked up another GTX 260. Gettin' 16k PPD out of the two. Can't really commit my i7 though until I get an H50, which sadly won't be for some time










You _could_ drop the i7 to stock and use the SMP client.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mind0uT*


whats -bigadv?

Sorry I'm new to folding.


It's a type of folding for i7 CPUs. Gives the most PPD of any single piece of hardware.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov*


Okay I just found 9 accounts with chimpin username...that's bad

EDIT: Just search for username *chimpin* and see...


Yeah, I'm going to post a thread about it. Just got a few other threads to reply to first.


----------



## SystemTech

I found some more, 2 users have the OCNChimpin username but the wrong team number.

Go here and filter by name OCNChimpin It brings up 3 results where it should be 1.


----------



## ps-gunkie

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...inteam%3D37726







.


----------



## Boyboyd

I folded for team 37226 before, lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I found some more, 2 users have the OCNChimpin username but the wrong team number.

Go here and filter by name OCNChimpin It brings up 3 results where it should be 1.


Different team numbers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...inteam%3D37726







.


Yeah, that's an issue if you editted the client.cfg file to change username, but didn't press [Enter] between the Username and Team number lines.


----------



## gamer11200

I used the sign-up URL to submit my info at least 2 weeks ago, but I am still not on that Google Doc that is in the OP. I have resubmitted my info. PM me if there are issues


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...inteam%3D37726







.


Yeah that happened on a couple of my clients when I switched over yesterday. But I noticed it right away and I don't think any WUs got submitted under the wrong name.


----------



## slickwilly

I just checked the Client file in my OCN folding folder,It's good to go


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


i used the sign-up url to submit my info at least 2 weeks ago, but i am still not on that google doc that is in the op. I have resubmitted my info. Pm me if there are issues










#407.


----------



## nckid4u

Just switched my rig over to OCNChimpin. Might time out well to drop a bigadv right at the start of CC...


----------



## cyclometric

I just took a peek over at http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/ and we're in first place! I don't know if those numbers are going to reset on Wednesday, but it looks like we're pulling more PPD than any other team, by 1/2 million! Exciting!

Attachment 153709


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclometric* 
I just took a peek over at http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/ and we're in first place! I don't know if those numbers are going to reset on Wednesday, but it looks like we're pulling more PPD than any other team, by 1/2 million! Exciting!

Attachment 153709

i'll bookmark that, thanks


----------



## Darkstar2

i think i have set it up wrong its only use in 26% of the cpu how do i bring that up ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkstar2*


i think i have set it up wrong its only use in 26% of the cpu how do i bring that up ?










Have you made sure to add the -smp flag?


----------



## Darkstar2

:O i dnt have a clue ( first time )







tho i have now got my gpus on the go ( my poor old 9800gts )


----------



## zodac

Did you follow this guide?

And here's the guide for your SLI setup (this guide for single GPUs).


----------



## Darkstar2

yep but knowing me a messed it up along the way


----------



## zodac

Check the bit with the -smp flag and make sure you add it. If you did, then you might have just gotten an older WU; just bad luck.


----------



## Darkstar2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkstar2*


yep but knowing me a messed it up along the way


ohh i see what now ( Change advaned options <yes/no> i pressed no ) if i shut down or reinstall the client maybe i can change the settings ?


----------



## zodac

To go back to the settings, follow the SMP section here.


----------



## Darkstar2

oh i get ya just got to wait for this wu to finish then







thanks


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclometric* 
I just took a peek over at http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/ and we're in first place! I don't know if those numbers are going to reset on Wednesday, but it looks like we're pulling more PPD than any other team, by 1/2 million! Exciting!

Attachment 153709

They have updated and we are about the same as EVGA.


----------



## Gen

Once my get my new board in, as soon as I get it running should I just start folding with it or try for a quick OC then start folding?

I'm hoping I don't have go reinstall Windows until after the CC...


----------



## zodac

A moderate OC should be pretty do-able.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, that's an issue if you editted the client.cfg file to change username, but didn't press [Enter] between the Username and Team number lines.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
Yeah that happened on a couple of my clients when I switched over yesterday. But I noticed it right away and I don't think any WUs got submitted under the wrong name.

Well it's not me, just pointing out that someone has it messed up. I hope all those folders with missing/incomplete team numbers and messed up names get them straightened out before the start, it would be a shame for anyone to be trying to fold for the CC, but folding for something else instead.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie* 
Well it's not me, just pointing out that someone has it messed up. I hope all those folders with missing/incomplete team numbers and messed up names get them straightened out before the start, it would be a shame for anyone to be trying to fold for the CC, but folding for something else instead.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-username.html

I'll be bumping that whenever possible, just to get maximum exposure.


----------



## kromar

hehe the new cpu just arrived in time to get some oc out of it for the chimpin


----------



## Enfluenza

ok i just had to do a clean install of windows 7! so all my stuff is gone
i backed it up on my external HDD but its a backup format that only WinXP understands!
and win XP wont boot, it just goes strait into windows 7! no boot menu!! OH NOES WHAT DO I DO NOW??

on topic:
im reinstalling FAH, SMP client and HFM. im going to use my 8800GT because my MB is to crappy to support two discrete cards that are not SLi'd or CF'd
it sucks.








well anyway heres my folding arsenal








My PhII X2
Opty 170 (dual core)
(2) 8600GTS
8800GT
it aint the best but it will get a ton of WU's for you guys









im going to try to use some hax to make my MB support SLi.
now some questions
does SLi make PPD higher? how many PPD does a 8800GT get?
and does ATi stream help boost PPD?


----------



## zodac

No, SLI doesn't improve PPD. An 8800GT gets ~5k PPD.

I don't think _anything_ ATi improves PPD, sadly.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I think I have a dead/dying GPU.... Suddenly seemed to go off on one this morning, artifacting all over the place (even with no OC going) and it is now so bad that I struggle to see what is said on a page.....

Perfect timing eh..?









Speaking of which, the VM is showing as having another 17 hours to complete - which I'll leave to do before switching it over to the CC...


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, SLI doesn't improve PPD. An 8800GT gets ~5k PPD.

I don't think _anything_ ATi improves PPD, sadly.










awwwwww.
but is there any way to run 2 clients with sli?


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I think I have a dead/dying GPU.... Suddenly seemed to go off on one this morning, artifacting all over the place (even with no OC going) and it is now so bad that I struggle to see what is said on a page.....

Perfect timing eh..?









Speaking of which, the VM is showing as having another 17 hours to complete - which I'll leave to do before switching it over to the CC...


ohh that sucks! 
i never saw artifacts like that before!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I think I have a dead/dying GPU.... Suddenly seemed to go off on one this morning, artifacting all over the place (even with no OC going) and it is now so bad that I struggle to see what is said on a page.....

Perfect timing eh..?









Speaking of which, the VM is showing as having another 17 hours to complete - which I'll leave to do before switching it over to the CC...


Holy ****!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


awwwwww.
but is there any way to run 2 clients with sli?


Yeah, the 190 drivers (and newer) let you Fold while SLI is enabled.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

The image displayed isn't normally that bad (more like a really dirrrrrty screen, with lots of specks) but as soon as you try to scroll on the page - or anything else - it throws a complete and utter $h|7 fit....as can be seen there... The funny thing is that the GPU doesn't even have _* any *_ load on it at all, save for the display of the page, as the GPU Folding client keeps failing with EUE errors - as soon as it enters "MD" state... I might see what happens if I swap it over back into WKS02, just in case it doesn't like the hardware in WKS04, but I'm not holding out much hope... On the plus side, I should at least be able to stop the EVGA error that has been displayed since I took it out (it is still trying to apply the OC at startup, from when it was fitted) and it also means that I should be able to note down the OC settings that were working before too...! :woot: I guess I'll have to get in touch with either the retailer or the nVidia about getting a replacement, as it is less than six months old.....IIRC, it might even only be about three-or-four months old, so I would've thought it would still be under warranty......... Is there any way to see/tell whether (or not) a GPU has ever been OC'ed...? It certainly hasn't been for a couple of months..!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Novatech.... That's who I bought it from... (http://www.novatech.co.uk - I went to the Reading store) Does anyone have any experience with getting things RMA'd...? I doubt anyone would, as this site (as most other [global] tech site seem to be) are more US orientated, but I might as well ask...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Novatech.... That's who I bought it from... (http://www.novatech.co.uk - I went to the Reading store) Does anyone have any experience with getting things RMA'd...? *I doubt anyone would*, as this site (as most other [global] tech site seem to be) are more US orientated, but I might as well ask...










Oh yes we do









I use Novatech








And last month when my SSD died. I just called them, and they asked if I wanted to deal direct with the SSD company or them! So I said them. And they gave me a returns number, and I posted the drive to them


----------



## MAD_J

Ok one quick question, do I have to change my passkey to something else or should I just use my normal passkey when folding under OCNChimpin or does it matter?

I think points get credited either way right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


Ok one quick question, do I have to change my passkey to something else or should I just use my normal passkey when folding under OCNChimpin or does it matter?

I think points get credited either way right?


No, if you use your own passkey, you'll need to complete another 10 WUs until you get bonus points. If you want a passkey for OCNChimpin that's already completed 10 WUs, send me a PM.


----------



## CravinR1

I'll be moving my q6600 + g92 8800 gts to my brother's tomorrow for the CC


----------



## zodac

I've got 3/7 clients online. Other 4 will be up tomorrow.









OCNChimpin should have a nice boost by tomorrow.


----------



## CravinR1

Going to try to talk my brother into firing up his ps3 and his e2180. Not a obscene amount of points but every bit helps


----------



## Gen

I'll be gimping along with my PII 965 and AII 250 by the end of the night. Looking like I'll have my new board tomarrow so lets hope my CPU survived which it should









Ahh......... Cant wait, for CC especially if I can have all three machines crunching


----------



## nckid4u

Just in case I win something...


----------



## epidemic

Gonna have to submit a pic during the competition not before hand.


----------



## Sethy666

Posted another clarion call to arms last night on the H50 owners club...

By the looks of it we have a few sign up! Yeah!


----------



## ChoiBoi

Long time lurker here at OCN, first time folder. Heck this is my first post ever. Figured it's time to give back after learning so much from this community. Let the folding begin!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChoiBoi* 
Long time lurker here at OCN, first time folder. Heck this is my first post ever. Figured it's time to give back after learning so much from this community. Let the folding begin!









AWESOME! Welcome to the post count and to folding!


----------



## wierdo124

The Apes are really ramping it up. I'm getting scared









I hope markt switches over in time.


----------



## Dopamin3

I signed up.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
I signed up.

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## ps-gunkie

To the guy with the terrible artifacting: I had the exact same thing happen with my old 8400GS (I still have screenies laying around somewhere), and it turned out it was just overheating. I cleaned it out, put new TIM on it and it's now sitting in my sister's PC for daily use (browsing, video watching, ...), but it's no good for folding anymore as it just starts artifacting again.

Hate to disappoint you, but I wouldn't risk folding on it anymore.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, if you use your own passkey, you'll need to complete another 10 WUs until you get bonus points. If you want a passkey for OCNChimpin that's already completed 10 WUs, send me a PM.










Yea but im only using the GPU client and they don't have bonus points right?


----------



## csscmaster3

Just switched over my GPU and CPU clients to OCNChimpin!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

i7 and GTX295 are Chimpin now and tomorrow morning I will switch my (2)GTX260's.

Go Chimps Go


----------



## Ovlovian

We need more powar capi'n!


----------



## ErdincIntel

Switched full throttle!


----------



## Gen

Just got two of my machines munching!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'll give Novatech a call later (prolly at lunch time) and see what they have to say for themselves.... I'll prolly see if I can add some cash to it and see about getting a 295 co-op to replace it, otherwise I'll have to wait another month or two before I get one for one of my other Folding rigs - which would be any of them...


----------



## LaoFX

I changed my team number to the OCN team on my [email protected] PS3. Donor name: LaoFX... First time doing this on a PS3, but I have folded before.

Am I doing something wrong on my PS3?


----------



## Deviance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaoFX* 
I changed my team number to the OCN team on my [email protected] PS3. Donor name: LaoFX... First time doing this on a PS3, but I have folded before.

Am I doing something wrong on my PS3?

Change the donor name to OCNChimpin !!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deviance* 
Change the donor name to OCNChimpin !!!

this, I will be changing my systems over today, will be interesting to see how our PPD compares to evga...


----------



## Psycho666

a bit last minute...but...
i'm in


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
a bit last minute...but...
i'm in


----------



## hitman1985

lets get ready to rumble!

bigadv started, gpus arrive wednesday


----------



## markt

Y'all ready too see the chimp get another 120,000 ppd? switching over today


----------



## Xraven771

folding on the ps3 0_0







24/7


----------



## terence52

so i need to change my name?


----------



## cyang09

haha just changed my avatar =P


----------



## Sparhawk

Going to toss another videocard in my system for the occasion. It's only a 3870 but any bit helps right?









Going to get my laptops folding too.

Maybe I should grab a GTX480 for a couple days...


----------



## terence52

pushed my 620 to 3.7ghz now just for folding LOL


----------



## thiru

Well it's been a while since I've folded (had a laptop only for the past 2.5 years).
Since the CC is coming up, I thought I'd take it up again









How should I fold? SMP, GPU folding etc... I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Magus2727

I have found on my X4 965 that I get about 6,500 Points Per Day, and my 5770 kicks out 3,500 when my SMP client is not running.

If your X3 gets over 4K PPD then I would just SMP fold, you have to do some tweaking to get the ATi's to work that drop your SMP client down and your GPU does not run at full power either. if you have time run each individually and see what does the best...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I have found on my X4 965 that I get about 6,500 Points Per Day, and my 5770 kicks out 3,500 when my SMP client is not running.

If your X3 gets over 4K PPD then I would just SMP fold, you have to do some tweaking to get the ATi's to work that drop your SMP client down and your GPU does not run at full power either. if you have time run each individually and see what does the best...


So I can't run both? or only 2 cores + GPU or something like that?


----------



## Magus2727

you can run both... but the ATi cards take a large number of clocks from the CPU so to run both both run slower.... You will have to see what combination of the 3 will provide more points. Right now I am just SMP folding....

If you can prioritize the Core the other uses you can try telling the GPU to use the 3rd core... but I dont know how well that has worked for others.


----------



## Defiler

Count me in. Got the work laptop going now. Will get the home server and main box in sig folding later tonight.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

9800 GTX and GTX 260 all up and running!


----------



## Midpipps

Usually just set use main rig and ps3 for folding but I can count around 6 computers or so in my house that I should be able to put to the task. Although 4 of them are not going to be doing anything spectacular.


----------



## hitman1985

nothing better then some good ol commercial eh ?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
nothing better then some good ol commercial eh ?





























CPU up and running for the Chimpathon.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Showed up at work today to find 2 dead computers







2 new power supplies and a couple battery back-ups and we are back in business.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Ah, seem to have found a flaw in my plan......

It would appear that the receipt for the 250 isn't where I remember it being....so someone may have been binned in an over-eager attempt to tidy up...


----------



## Ovlovian

Added my PS3 into the mix. I think I'll try and get my friends C2Q/9600GT and i5/4850 in on the fun.
edit: I'm up to 6,600ppd on my sig.


----------



## zodac

Argh! My family neglected to tell me that the fam computer restarts every hour (Win 7 RC). I've got to go put a fresh copy on that now...


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Argh! My family neglected to tell me that the fam computer restarts every hour (Win 7 RC). I've got to go put a fresh copy on that now...


At least you know NOW!


----------



## zodac

Exactly; I noticed the SMP client was yellow after 7% (I _always_ have auto log in and the folding clients set to start







) so figured I'd check it out... Good thing too. I think I'd have killed someone been upset if I found out tomorrow.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Argh! My family neglected to tell me that the fam computer restarts every hour (Win 7 RC). I've got to go put a fresh copy on that now...


Thank heavens you found out today though man!


----------



## Ovlovian

7.7k PPD now! Woot


----------



## Enfluenza

gettin my self ready for 
MAXIMUM FOLDING!!!!
setting up SMP on opteron 170 and mine,


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Ok, spent a little time fiddling with WKS04...

VM decided it wanted to die, so I thought it would be an idea to start from scratch...only to find that the only thing I didn't still have for the install was the VM image..









It didn't really assist when everything started to hang and p|$$ about, so I went ahead and did a restart.

Downloaded the latest version (which, BTW, appears to now also have a VM BIOS for the Nehalem core) and started it off again..

While doing that, I suddenly realised that there was no artifacting, so I went through and set up a new GPU client (just in case something was out with the first GPU client) and that is also now Chimpin away...

I've got another 6 (CPU) clients left in the house, one of which I want to set up as a fresh client as it hasn't been working for a number of days, but they aren't going to be pulling in too much in the way of PPD... I'm being beckoned upstairs, so I think I'll do those tomorrow....


----------



## hypertripo

I'm in! Made a long time ago i didn't fold. That's the time to start again.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hypertripo*


I'm in! Made a long time ago i didn't fold. That's the time to start again.


Welcome back!


----------



## SniperXX

I'll be getting my last few pcs up and running tonight after work. I even fixed my old c2d laptop so I'll have to figure out smp on unbuntu tonight. Crossing my fingers, otherwise I'll have to dig up my xp disc.


----------



## impatient

For some reason I don't have permission to send a pm. I just signed up today. I've verified my account and everything. If someone sees this can they pm me the passkey. I can leave my work box going all night and I've got a couple others around the house.

I used to play on one of your guys' CSS servers everyone once in a while.


----------



## zodac

You need 10 posts to send a PM, or to be sent one.


----------



## frigginacky

Both my rigs are officially folding for OCNChimpin. Let's go OCN!


----------



## zodac

I've got 2 PS3s to start up, but 15k going right now.


----------



## Magus2727

I will start up my 10 remote machines when I get home tonight and switch my other clients over on my main computer...

Wonder how many hours it will take... could start a betting pool....


----------



## zodac

4 hours 36 minutes.

I take PayPal.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Alright, I have my two 9600GSOs folding for OCNChimpin. I'll try to set up SMP again but I haven't had much luck getting it to work for some reason.

I have a 9800GTX that stopped working a couple of weeks ago. Does the oven trick work? Exactly how do you do it?


----------



## Kaldari

I can't wait to see the PPD for both teams once everyone's bigadv WUs hit in the first hours after start.

I'll be switching GPU over tonight. I seem to be hanging around 32-33k overall, but 30k minimum. And none of it is represented by the stat page yet.


----------



## nckid4u

i'm timing mine out to drop tomorrow around 4pm EST. Sound right?


----------



## Kaldari

That's one hour after start, so that's fine. Gives a safe padding so it doesn't accidentally finish early.


----------



## nckid4u

groovy. thx


----------



## Gen

Getting redy to power up my sig rig with new mobo... Lets start praying that the X6 survived!!!

If it lives, that will be another 15-16k points from me for a total of ~26000.

Edit: Dang it, gotta purge cooling system


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


That's one hour after start, so that's fine. Gives a safe padding so it doesn't accidentally finish early.










Dosent it start at Noon EST? North Carolina is EST....

so 4 PM would be 4 hours after the start...?


----------



## zodac

Noon PDT.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Noon PDT.


Oooo... I guess I am use to the fold-a-thons using EST... they use EST right? I might just be going crazy!


----------



## hitman1985

make it easy, from this post on

19 hours|1179 minutes|70791 seconds


----------



## zodac

Yeah, they do; you're sane.


----------



## Vlasov_581

alright......sig rig is folding.....i'll update in 24 hours with ppd and see if i can get a few 8800GTs going as well.......cheers and goodluck to all


----------



## RaBidRaBit

The Hardware Canucks have a cool page setup to keep track of the Challenge.

We're looking pretty good in the ramp up but EVGA is right on our tail and actually put out a few more points than us in the last 24 hours according to the team stats chart.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/


----------



## zodac

It's in the main post too.









And we've got to get more of our folders switched over to keep them off our tails...


----------



## michaeljr1186

sweet i got up to 30k ppd.

now when should i switch over?


----------



## zodac

*Now!*


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Now!*


im dropping 50k in approx 48 hrs, once this drops, ill be adding a 275gtx and a 240 which come in the mail tomorrow







once i dropped the bigadv, ill be dropping smp 7 a3's and dual gpu folders









gotta love the 35 dollar shipping tag to get stuff up to alaska in a timely manner


----------



## zodac

Awesome. I'm not happy how Evga passed us in the last update; we need to storm out of the gates for the first update.

If we can be a couple 100k ahead of them after the first update, we should be able to keep that lead.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's in the main post too.









And we've got to get more of our folders switched over to keep them off our tails...


Haha...woops missed that. You really are 'Johnny on the spot'.

Yeah, we need to get everyone we can to join in.
I'm sending you a PM right now on that topic.


----------



## hitman1985

you think upping my core clock will ruin my % already done on my vmware, or is it just smp core changes that matter ?

just curious as my new fans come in soon and i may be able to squeeze some higher oc in this thing.


----------



## zodac

I would change *nothing* while a VMware is running. Too risky, unless it's <10%.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


you think upping my core clock will ruin my % already done on my vmware, or is it just smp core changes that matter ?

just curious as my new fans come in soon and i may be able to squeeze some higher oc in this thing.


Finish the WU before touching anything, in case you find out too late that your OC is unstable.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I would change *nothing* while a VMware is running. Too risky, unless it's <10%.


kk ill leave her ripping









35 min tpf is kinda slow though


----------



## Kaldari

All of you guys running the VM need to refer to this post for added security so we don't lose any bigadv during the CC. It can be applied while folding.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9253099


----------



## zodac

Maybe make a thread about that Kaldari? You can explain it better there, and I'd have something to link too.


----------



## Kaldari

I guess I could. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Dobbie

Just switched over to OCNChimpin . . . so count me in


----------



## Gen

I'm back in the game full bore!!! Just got to reinstall a few drivers, I'll do a clean install after the CC.


----------



## hitman1985

i still have never lost a bigadv unit









even with bsod's or hangs, i reboot and shoot up the vmware to see the % i had before the crash. no idea how to lose that data tbh.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Got my 4870 up and running, hopefully my old 9800GTX+ soon as well


----------



## JohnDProb

ok imma quadruple check EVERYTHING just to be sure, i got my gpu client going, i got my smp ready to go gonna start it in about an hour, ps3 is going, do i need any other programs to claim prizes in the off chance i win (i doubt it but hey), its all under OCNChimpin 37726, am i missing anything??


----------



## michaeljr1186

i'll switch once i get home.........still at school arghhh


----------



## Kaldari

zodac
-bigadv Insurance Policy

I have had a few BSODs too with an unstable OC and usually don't lose the WU. I did lose one though, and it was over 90% if I remember correctly. All it takes is once and you'll want this script. Believe you me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


ok imma quadruple check EVERYTHING just to be sure, i got my gpu client going, i got my smp ready to go gonna start it in about an hour, ps3 is going, do i need any other programs to claim prizes in the off chance i win (i doubt it but hey), its all under OCNChimpin 37726, am i missing anything??


Check the bottom of this post for instructions on how to provide proof. Please don't email the SS until the CC actually begins.


----------



## JohnDProb

so if my gpu client has the viewer thing can i use that as my "monitoring program" i just open it when its at 60 percent put some random JohnDProb thing on the screen and the official time, seriously monitoring programs and me we dont get along, i swear one of them i tried destabilized my oc, i uninstaller it it was stable again


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnDProb* 
so if my gpu client has the viewer thing can i use that as my "monitoring program" i just open it when its at 60 percent put some random JohnDProb thing on the screen and the official time, seriously monitoring programs and me we dont get along, i swear one of them i tried destabilized my oc, i uninstaller it it was stable again

No, *don't* use the viewer. It causes instabilities with the GPU client.


----------



## JohnDProb

i dont use the viewer, but can i use it for like 10 seconds for the screen shot


----------



## zodac

Yes, sorry, I misread your post. The display would be fine.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

i'm gonna ask a quick question here. does it start tomorrow or end tomorrow (got all four cores running at 100% @ 3.7Ghz)


----------



## grunion

I don't want in on any prizes, just needed to vent about the difficulties of successfully running 2x NV cards and 1 ATI card in the same system.
Literally 3 hours of trial and error today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5870
GTS250
8800GT

Attachment 153946

Attachment 153947


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I don't want in on any prizes, just needed to vent about the difficulties of successfully running 2x NV cards and 1 ATI card in the same system.
Literally 3 hours of trial and error today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5870
GTS250
8800GT

Attachment 153946

Attachment 153947

i feel your pain. i just spent the last 2 hours trying to get my GPU's to work...all good now and switched over


----------



## Tech-Boy

I got my sig rig running at full power as of now. Too bad this comp, isn't a week from now as I would have another rig then to use. I'm only getting about 10,000 PPD with my gpu and cpu together. Mainly because of my ati gpu, but I followed all the guides and tweaked it to the fullest. I hope my contribution is felt, even though small compared to some of you other guys.

I may get my GTX 260 out of it's box for this. Do you guys think I could run the gtx 260 and 5770 at the same time for folding during this comp? Or not worth it. Also you think my psu handle it? I have another psu, I could feed one to the gtx 260 and the rest to the system?

I am starting now, to make sure that if any problems come up they come up before the comp. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Anyone know what place we are in? And where do we post hte screenies to be eligible for the prizes?


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Anyone know what place we are in? And where do we post hte screenies to be eligible for the prizes?


It doesn't start until 3 PM EST tomorrow, but currently in the last 24 hours we are back and forth with EVGA for number 1. The screenshots will probably be PM'ed to Zodac or mortimersnerd once it starts tomorrow. It will have to be a screen taken after 3 PM EST.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


It doesn't start until 3 PM EST tomorrow, but currently in the last 24 hours we are back and forth with EVGA for number 1. The screenshots will probably be PM'ed to Zodac or mortimersnerd once it starts tomorrow. It will have to be a screen taken after 3 PM EST.


oh thanks man.

I'm having troubles with my desktop, I have it running a WU, it runs for 1/2 hour, shuts down, automatically restarts, goes back to 0...darn. (running @ stock speed)

So I'm going to be running my laptop at home 24/7 until it's over (hope i don't need it at school :S)

I'll have my brother's P4 running all day and hope fully my grandpa's P4

(you have no idea what a change going from a P4 @ 2.66 for 4 years to a PHII at 3.7 was, in a good way)


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
oh thanks man.
I'm having troubles with my desktop, I have it running a WU, it runs for 1/2 hour, shuts down, automatically restarts, goes back to 0...darn. (running @ stock speed)

Hmm. Have you tried uninstalling the SMP client and reinstalling just to eliminate that? Running at stock, I can't see what would be causing it other than than maybe overheating if your ambient temps are insane in your house or something. I'd at least try to uninstall the client, removing the entire folding folder including the work folder and reinstalling it, worth a shot at least.


----------



## aznofazns

My rigs are up and running! Got a Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz, HD4870 @ 805/1060, and a T9550 @ 2.66Ghz. I wish I was at home so I could fire up the i3 4.2Ghz rig as well.

The funny thing is, I folded solely for Hardforum up until now, recently breaking 500,000 points, but I'm glad I made the switch. Hardforum is great and all (their folding team is #1), but the community simply isn't as robust as OCN's... and their forum layout is god awful... so black and boring... so yeah. Time to smash the EVGApes into the ground!


----------



## R00ST3R

Signed up, avatar change completed, and ready to go


----------



## MacG32

EVGA is already talking smack on the stats page.









Quote:



[EVGA] "The jaded chimp will be all ours now! LMAO!!!"
2010-05-05 4:31 AM

aznofazns [OCN] "we'll see about that"
2010-05-05 4:29 AM

[EVGA] "OCN, you can't touch this! We haven't even ramped up yet! LMAO!!!"
2010-05-05 4:21 AM

Mauricio "I feel like kicking some serious evgape ...."
2010-05-05 4:13 AM

[EVGA] "OCN, you're going down! LMAO!!!"
2010-05-05 4:12 AM


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


EVGA is already talking smack on the stats page.










And they have reason to... look at the refreshed stats. FIRE UP YOUR RIGS GUYS! Even if you just have Pentium 4 rigs lying around, fire that **** up. We can't lose to a bunch of EVGA fanboys...


----------



## egerds

My PPD Drop to 0
I've converted all my basement rigs to OCNChimpin, should have most pc's converted by noon pst

I would have hit 1 mill points in 1.7 weeks, after chimp challenge I am not going to run 24/7 b/c i no longer need to heat house with pc's









Edited Pic to add a red box oppsy


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
My PPD Drop to 0
I've converted all my basement rigs to OCNChimpin, should have most pc's converted by noon pst

I would have hit 1 mill points in 1.7 weeks, after chimp challenge I am not going to run 24/7 b/c i no longer need to heat house with pc's









Edited Pic to add a red box oppsy


try sitting at 900.000+ points and switching to the chimp









i may not be here for my 1 mil achievement


----------



## Ovlovian

So how are we looking so far? I'm turning on everything I have.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
So how are we looking so far? I'm turning on everything I have.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/

we need reinforcements.


----------



## yabo

Been meaning to post, but, I'm in. Let's win this.


----------



## Kaldari

I want to see another barnettworks show up out of nowhere and start folding for us.

Where art thou cavalry?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

As mentioned lastnight, the remaining rigs will be switched over tonight... I just went to my EOC stats to see if my 250 was still Folding or not, saw that it hadn't had any GPU-type points showing in the last updates, so thought it had collapsed again..........until I remembered that they wouldn't show up in my stats, as it is already Chimpin...


----------



## aznofazns

Is anyone else having issues connecting to the Work server? I keep getting an error message:

[06:17:16] Entering M.D.
[06:17:22] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
[06:17:29] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:17:29] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:17:29] (130.237.162.125:8080)
[06:17:29] + Retrying using alternative port
[06:17:29] Connecting to http://130.237.162.125:80/
[06:17:30] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:17:30] (Got status 401)
[06:17:30] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:17:30] (130.237.162.125:80)
[06:17:30] Could not transmit unit 03 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[06:17:30] + Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
[06:17:30] - Autosend completed

If it helps, this is with an SMP client.

EDIT: Nevermind, rebooted my machine and the unit was uploaded successfully.


----------



## OcCam

Just came on line with 2 8800 gt's , for 9000 ppd. need to get these OC'ed on the shaders. what is the best program to get the shaders up these days? rivatuner isnt letting me due to up to date drivers I think.

Will work on SMP in the morning


----------



## LiLChris

http://www.evga.com/PRecision/










Direct download link - http://www.evga.com/PRecision/405a.asp


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OcCam*


Just came on line with 2 8800 gt's , for 9000 ppd. need to get these OC'ed on the shaders. what is the best program to get the shaders up these days? rivatuner isnt letting me due to up to date drivers I think.

Will work on SMP in the morning


MSI Afterburner


----------



## xlastshotx




----------



## OcCam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


MSI Afterburner











Worked like a charm

THX


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*





















I've corrected the bot's lies.

It's likely blizze, btw.

EDIT: nope.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OcCam*


Worked like a charm

THX


You're welcome. Anything for the cause.


----------



## Ovlovian

Where is everyone?! Get in here!


----------



## Ovlovian

Why don't we have barrnettworks?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


Why don't we have barrnettworks?


his main folding setup was given back to the organization he was working for.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


his main folding setup was given back to the organization he was working for.


So EVGA is full of ****e and he's not folding for them.


----------



## Sneblot

EVGA are catching up where is everyone who said they would join in for CC??

Yesturday EVGA folded 300k more points and hourly their now folding 200k more points.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sneblot*


EVGA are catching up where is everyone who said they would join in for CC??


probably setting up, still (given the amount of help threads







).

Also charging up bigadv (hint).

eVGA is most straight-up GPU (almost 80%. I extrapolated this [and OCN's, and TSC's] GPU/CPU ratio the last time the GPU servers were down).


----------



## Sneblot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Also charging up bigadv (hint).


Was that a hint towards me?? I'm not running bigadv's as I was told that they where only for i7's?? This not true can I run bigadv's?


----------



## Willhemmens

Folding at 8.3K on the Sig and pulling a massive 160PPD on an old Sempron.


----------



## 69BBNova

I signed up a couple min's ago and I dont see my name yet, how long does it take?

If i can keep both machines running, should contribute about 50K PPD

EDIT...it just showed up


----------



## terence52

Evga catching us real fast this time round..


----------



## Ovlovian

All the more reason to give everything you have. I'm not going to be gaming on my computer till CC is over.


----------



## MijnWraak

I've got one thing to say. Whether we win or we lose is irrelevant IF and ONLY IF we all genuinely believe we tried out hardest.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

My GTX 260 is now pumping points for the OCN chimps....lets do this!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I just started mine, the countdown still says 8 hrs to go though


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I am up and running. Folding on my ATI 5850. Setting up SMP later today. I still have time though. Just awaiting the Passkey.


----------



## Boyboyd

All my work PCs are now folding. I've got nothing else to give


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


I just started mine, the countdown still says 8 hrs to go though










Mine have all been switched over since the first, just to make sure everything is running smoothly.


----------



## Roboduck

I am now folding with everything I have! Even have the standard folding client running in the background here at work







.










This is my first time folding with the SMP client. Did I hear correct that you get extra points if your folding on both the SMP and GPU clients?


----------



## tht-kid

Im folding all I can but I fear my GPU might not last till the end, how accurate are the stats btw?


----------



## NFL

Folding away on my laptop


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Actually all I will/ Can fold with will be

1. HD5850 Overclocked. 950/1230 for stability purposes 
2. 2 x Xeons SMP ( Waiting for Passkey ) 
3. Playstation 3


----------



## Enfluenza

gettibg 5k+ ppd right now,
once i fix my moms pc i will fold for her


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Actually all I will/ Can fold with will be

1. HD5850 Overclocked. 950/1230 for stability purposes 
2. 2 x Xeons SMP ( Waiting for Passkey ) 
3. Playstation 3


Senior Moderator? Go rooting through through the PM's of all the people on the CC sign up list till you find it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roboduck*


I am now folding with everything I have! Even have the standard folding client running in the background here at work







.










This is my first time folding with the SMP client. Did I hear correct that you get extra points if your folding on both the SMP and GPU clients?


You get bonus points after completing 10 A3 WUs using SMP. No bonus for the GPU client. HFM is a more accurate monitor in automatically calculating bonus points.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tht-kid*


Im folding all I can but I fear my GPU might not last till the end, how accurate are the stats btw?


Accurate.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Folding away on my laptop











Viewing the protein as it folds slows down the folding process and it takes longer to complete.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Actually all I will/ Can fold with will be

1. HD5850 Overclocked. 950/1230 for stability purposes 
2. 2 x Xeons SMP ( Waiting for Passkey ) 
3. Playstation 3


Forwarded Passkey.


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Accurate.










Should we be worried that it says eVGA is meant to finish in six odd days but we finish in 8?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tht-kid*


Should we be worried that it says eVGA is meant to finish in six odd days but we finish in 8?


yes, be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember guys that not everyone will switch over there clients yet. They will wait until the last moment.


----------



## JEK3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tht-kid*


Should we be worried that it says eVGA is meant to finish in six odd days but we finish in 8?


Hopefully we have a lot of stragglers who just haven't gotten around to signing in until today.


----------



## Xraven771

just waiting for a key xD


----------



## Newbie2009

I downloaded the tray folding thing(excuse the description) @ work. Will not do much. But Will get the sig rig online today in a few hours. Can someone send me a passkey if I will need it?


----------



## wierdo124

The Canucks page goes by stanford, not EOC.

But yeah, i'm worried. Their points for today so far are pwning us...switch people!

Hopefully they just have a lot of big hitters, which i think is the case. Their forums aren't THAT active...we have just as good of chance as winning.


----------



## hitman1985

lets just hope we got more i7's then they do









*ps, i hope my gpu's come in the mail today, around 4 pm PDT i should know


----------



## Bakedinspace

Sign me up, 6 hours to go... I am having everyone on dorm floor fold, along with my laptops, rig and PS3. Let's kick this pig.


----------



## Sethy666

Final checks before I go to bed - all systems go!

Good luck to us all and may the Folding gods be with us.

Good night and see you all in the morning


----------



## soma1509

Been folding since last night, but me being a dummy I forgot to sign up on the spreadsheet 'till now









Since I haven't folded using SMP's for a while, is it normal for a slightly overclocked dual core to go through each percentage for 45-50 minutes? According to my HFM, it estimates an ETA of over 2 days :O

I'm also using my GPU's to fold as well [at the same time]. Do I really need to allocate my CPU usage? I know zodac pointed me to a guide earlier, but then I read that for Dual-Core CPU's it's pretty much a waste since it won't get any WU's done in time :|


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


I downloaded the tray folding thing(excuse the description) @ work. Will not do much. But Will get the sig rig online today in a few hours. Can someone send me a passkey if I will need it?


You don't need a passkey for the system tray client, only the SMP one.


----------



## Deviance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Good luck to us all and may the Folding gods be with us.


----------



## amd4200

I'm in school right now... Lol. But I left my SigRig on with the gpu client. I'm going to leave it on all week. Also do you guys think I should do the Cpu client or both?


----------



## Magus2727

Humm having the same problem as a few weeks ago... I cant seam to get a work unit....


----------



## Magus2727

Code:



Code:


Note: Please read the license agreement ([email protected] -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

4 cores detected
If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working

--- Opening Log file [May 5 13:10:48 UTC]

# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\Folding
@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -verbosity 9 -smp 4

[13:10:48] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:10:48] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
[13:10:48] - User ID: DE2D3AE50DFF258
[13:10:48] - Machine ID: 1
[13:10:48]
[13:10:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:10:48] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:10:48] - Autosending finished units... [May 5 13:10:48 UTC]
[13:10:48] Cleaning up work directory
[13:10:48] Trying to send all finished work units
[13:10:48] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:10:48] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[13:10:48] Passkey found
[13:10:48] - Autosend completed
[13:10:48] - Will indicate memory of 8183 MB
[13:10:48] - Detect CPU. Vendor: AuthenticAMD, Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 2

[13:10:48] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:10:48] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:10:49] Posted data.
[13:10:49] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[13:10:49] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:10:49] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[13:11:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:11:06] Passkey found
[13:11:06] - Will indicate memory of 8183 MB
[13:11:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:11:06] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:11:07] Posted data.
[13:11:07] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[13:11:07] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:11:07] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[13:11:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:11:25] Passkey found
[13:11:25] - Will indicate memory of 8183 MB
[13:11:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:11:25] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:11:25] Posted data.
[13:11:25] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[13:11:25] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:11:25] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

New folder, I'm in, been folding as OCNChimpin since yesterday on:

8800GT
Pentium D 925
AMD Phenom II 955 BE

The GPU client crashes when I try to get my HD5850 to fold, the whole system hangs and then goes bluescreen (Win7x64). So for now, it has to sit it out as it disrupts the SMP folding by blowing up. Leaving it to the 8800GT for the GPU side of things because of that. So sitting on 12k PPD right now. Will try to get another machine a GPU for folding if I can today.

Go 37726!

Edit: SMP sending/receiving work unit resolved; took many retries but eventually connected and finished; new work unit underway.

Very best,


----------



## Bakedinspace

I am in need of an SMP password


----------



## tht-kid

Wasnt the internet meant to like die today due to the changes? In the OCN news somewhere, or us firing the CC up could have meant theres no work to do.

Just remote assistanced my GPU and it wants work but cant get it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bakedinspace* 
I am in need of an SMP password

PM one of the folding mods.


----------



## blade19

Damn. All of my clients are currently pulling work - I hope that sticks! How much would that suck...


----------



## Arakasi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 

Code:



Code:


Note: Please read the license agreement ([email protected] -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

4 cores detected
If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working

--- Opening Log file [May 5 13:10:48 UTC]

# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\Folding
@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -verbosity 9 -smp 4

[13:10:48] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:10:48] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
[13:10:48] - User ID: DE2D3AE50DFF258
[13:10:48] - Machine ID: 1
[13:10:48]
[13:10:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:10:48] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:10:48] - Autosending finished units... [May 5 13:10:48 UTC]
[13:10:48] Cleaning up work directory
[13:10:48] Trying to send all finished work units
[13:10:48] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:10:48] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[13:10:48] Passkey found
[13:10:48] - Autosend completed
[13:10:48] - Will indicate memory of 8183 MB
[13:10:48] - Detect CPU. Vendor: AuthenticAMD, Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 2

[13:10:48] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:10:48] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:10:49] Posted data.
[13:10:49] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[13:10:49] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:10:49] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[13:11:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:11:06] Passkey found
[13:11:06] - Will indicate memory of 8183 MB
[13:11:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:11:06] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:11:07] Posted data.
[13:11:07] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[13:11:07] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:11:07] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[13:11:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:11:25] Passkey found
[13:11:25] - Will indicate memory of 8183 MB
[13:11:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:11:25] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:11:25] Posted data.
[13:11:25] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[13:11:25] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:11:25] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


I am getting this on my mac, using console also.
Maybe require a second passkey for a second processor for smp ?

Nice avatar blade haha


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Maybe require a second passkey for a second processor for smp ?

Not sure, only my GPU's have gone down. My SMP's are still working away but wont need work for another few hours.


----------



## frigginacky

Just convinced my mother to fold for the CC. Hopefully her dual-core can actually complete a WU in time!


----------



## gamer11200

In the last 24 hours:

Rank Total Points Last 24hrs. Est. Time
OCNChimpin 1 5,349,371 2,095,096 7.0 days
EVGApes 2 5,219,905 2,518,151 5.9 days

as of 9:51am

With the challenge officially starting in 5 hours, hopefully we can all group together to maintain number one.


----------



## blade19

shoot - SMP is now failing to get work. i had to say something









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
I am getting this on my mac, using console also.
Maybe require a second passkey for a second processor for smp ?

*Nice avatar blade haha*

thanks


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frigginacky* 
Just convinced my mother to fold for the CC. Hopefully her dual-core can actually complete a WU in time!

Every little helps. I put it on the front-desk laptop at work. Only folding on one core but i'm guessing it gets about 200ppd, lol.


----------



## soma1509

Mine is still going so far...I hope the connection doesn't die :|


----------



## gamer11200

soma1509, looking at your screen shot gave me an idea to change my windows appearance to a less GPU hungry one.


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


soma1509, looking at your screen shot gave me an idea to change my windows appearance to a less GPU hungry one.


Yeah, at one point it nearly hit 19K PPD, though I guess that was from some juicy bonus projects from the GPU clients









But the weird part is that my desktop lags quite a bit when my primary card [read: top GPU] is under full load, though I don't remember this happening before.


----------



## Roboduck

I think my SMP client is having problems. Ive been at 100% for the past 15mins? Im at work now and its folding at home so I don't know whats wrong. Oh no!


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just signed up.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


try sitting at 900.000+ points and switching to the chimp









i may not be here for my 1 mil achievement










977K points here. I was going to break 1 million today. It hurt my soul to switch them, but we must WIN!


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


977K points here. I was going to break 1 million today. It hurt my soul to switch them, but we must WIN!


well its not that im not going to finish my achievement in a timeframe i set or something, i been folding for over a year i think









im leaving for 4 month in june







so i hope the CC gets over quick that way i can celebrate before i leave xD


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


well its not that im not going to finish my achievement in a timeframe i set or something, i been folding for over a year i think









im leaving for 4 month in june







so i hope the CC gets over quick that way i can celebrate before i leave xD


Heh, I was counting down the days, kept doing the "user future" feature on EOC stats page to see when I would hit the mark. It was estimating sometime late tonight. Not that I really care, winning CC will be a bigger accomplishment than some arbitrary number anyway


----------



## dizz

I fold via GPU. I changed my username to OCNChimpin. Is that all I need to do to participate?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


I fold via GPU. I changed my username to OCNChimpin. Is that all I need to do to participate?


Yeah as long as your Donor name is ''OCNChimpin'' and your team is set to ''37726'' Then your all set !


----------



## MDalton10

Sorry guys had the flu so i'm a bit late to the game but I have the 9800+ and 285 Folding away. How do you tell how much you have folded? My 1st time folding.


----------



## terence52

keen to know as well since it is also my first time folding...


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


How do you tell how much you have folded? My 1st time folding.


Good question. I'd like to know too since I had to migrate from folding for a small team previously [I'm sure they'll understand







].


----------



## brettek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roboduck*


its folding at home












Anyway I'm not getting any SMP work too.. or should it say 0% in that case?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Sorry guys had the flu so i'm a bit late to the game but I have the 9800+ and 285 Folding away. How do you tell how much you have folded? My 1st time folding.


enter your username here, on the left: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/
BUt your username should change to OCNChimpin for the CC..


----------



## killerhz

my 260's are heating up as we speak. pumping out some PPD's for the cause and for the win.


----------



## MrBalll

Good to hear, killerhz. You should also heat up that WC'ed i7.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Good to hear, killerhz. You should also heat up that WC'ed i7.










i don;t know how....right now @ 4.3 so am sure that will help but don't understand out to fold on the CPU


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettek*











Anyway I'm not getting any SMP work too.. or should it say 0% in that case?


If it's at 0% then it should be working [to my knowledge], it's just going to take a while. In my case my Core 2 duo takes about 45-50 minutes to go up by 1%


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soma1509*


Good question. I'd like to know too since I had to migrate from folding for a small team previously [I'm sure they'll understand







].


During this Chimp Challenge, you won't be able to see your individual results, due to us all folding under one name. You will only see our total combined points under the "OCNChimpin" username. Once it is over and you want to keep folding, make your own username and you can then see your own results by themselves.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Sorry guys had the flu so i'm a bit late to the game but I have the 9800+ and 285 Folding away. How do you tell how much you have folded? My 1st time folding.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


keen to know as well since it is also my first time folding...










HFM


----------



## Defiler

***? Not getting any work. What gives?


----------



## jspeedracer

I am not getting any smp work units under OCNChimpin, it's waiting to retry another server. Are they waiting til CC starts or should I be getting them already?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


***? Not getting any work. What gives?


Servers overloaded?


----------



## Bakedinspace

If you are running SMP be sure you have the password set.


----------



## dropkickninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


I am not getting any smp work units under OCNChimpin, it's waiting to retry another server. Are they waiting til CC starts or should I be getting them already?


mine had to retry 8 times this morning, but it finally got one. I think they're servers are getting smashed


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dropkickninja*


mine had to retry 8 times this morning, but it finally got one. I think they're servers are getting smashed


Yea I finally got one.


----------



## Defiler

Attempt 9 and still no work.

Not sure on the "Password". What do I need for that?


----------



## brettek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bakedinspace*


If you are running SMP be sure you have the password set.


If it says this on top then the password should be set, right?

Code:


Code:


2 cores detected
if you see this twice, MPI is working
if you see this twice, MPI is working

EDIT: I got one! 9th attempt worked! Time to shut down the regular clients to make room for the SMP...


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


HFM










thanks








let me give u a rep for the link


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettek*


If it says this on top then the password should be set, right?

Code:


Code:


2 cores detected
if you see this twice, MPI is working
if you see this twice, MPI is working


OK. Yeah...brain fart. My pass is set.


----------



## dropkickninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Attempt 9 and still no work.

Not sure on the "Password". What do I need for that?


the password offers the bonus points and trust me they are definitely worth it, so you better use -configonly and put that passkey in. PM mort or zodac if you don't have one yet


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dropkickninja*


the password offers the bonus points and trust me they are definitely worth it, so you better use -configonly and put that passkey in. PM mort or zodac if you don't have one yet


that would be the passkey, not the password.








before people get confused here!


----------



## terence52

hmmm
my ppd for my 4890 is 2537.4
while my 620 is 231.6
sounds rite?


----------



## Defiler

Crap! All these extra things to do. I'm trying to benefit the group as much as possible and all these little things are preventing that from happening. GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Can you tell I'm new to this?


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Crap! All these extra things to do. I'm trying to benefit the group as much as possible and all these little things are preventing that from happening. GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Can you tell I'm new to this?


What clients are you running? List each one.


----------



## Defiler

Right now just smp. I originally requested a passkey from the [email protected] site but I guess I need the OCN one?


----------



## dropkickninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


that would be the passkey, not the password.








before people get confused here!


whoops should have read more closely...


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


hmmm
my ppd for my 4890 is 2537.4
while my 620 is 231.6
sounds rite?


That CPU score seems low. Which client you running on it? SMP2? Is that a dual or quad btw? And which monitoring client are you using. FAHMon doesn't calculate bonus points, make sure you use HFM to get accurate ppp stats.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Right now just smp. I originally requested a passkey from the [email protected] site but I guess I need the OCN one?


Yes, PM Zodac or mortimersnerd for a passkey that will work with the OCNChimpin username then post back once you get it.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Yes, PM Zodac or Mort for a passkey that will work with the OCNChimpin username then post back once you get it.


K. PMed Zodiac. Guess I'll play the waiting game now.







Thanks for the help.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


That CPU score seems low. Which client you running on it? SMP2? Is that a dual or quad btw? And which monitoring client are you using. FAHMon doesn't calculate bonus points, make sure you use HFM to get accurate ppp stats.


i just got fhm working on my rig.
its a quad btw.
@3.25ghz
it should be running unicore iirc.


----------



## Sambizzy

So my GPU client is running at like 3072 PPD on a 4890 (stock), and I was wondering since my CPU is at 40% use I know that it's being used, I just don't think I'm tracking it....also I have another computer running [email protected] now too, is there any way to track it on my main comp? PM me if you know the solution. Thanks!


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


K. PMed Zodiac. Guess I'll play the waiting game now.







Thanks for the help.


I'd PM them both. Zodac btw, not Zodiac







. Zodac and mortimersnerd, just in case one isn't on atm. Once you get it, I'll explain how to put it in if you need assistance with that, just post back.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I jumped on a little bit late, but better now than never. I know my hardware wont exactly get the best amount of points, but running cost isn't an issue and I leave my computer on overnight anyway.

Sign me up.


----------



## Defiler

OK. Got the passkey and ran the -configonly switch and changed the passkey to the OCN one. My user name is already OCNChimpin. Started the client back up and still no work to get.

Missing anything?


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i just got fhm working on my rig.
its a quad btw.
@3.25ghz


Use HFM and see what it tells you for ppd. Did you put the -smp -advmethods flags into your SMP shortcut for the CPU as well as the passkey that you get from PM'ing Zodac or mortimersnerd? Once you have all that done, if CPU score is still that low, try stopping your GPU folding client and let CPU go by itself for about 10 minutes and check PPD again. See which is higher, CPU alone or CPU+GPU>


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


OK. Got the passkey and ran the -configonly switch and changed the passkey to the OCN one. My user name is already OCNChimpin. Started the client back up and still no work to get.

Missing anything?


You getting an error, like can't connect to work server or something like that? Did you make sure to put the -smp -advmethods flags back in the shortcut before you ran it? Just double checking everything for ya


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Use HFM and see what it tells you for ppd. Did you put the -smp -advmethods flags into your SMP shortcut for the CPU as well as the passkey that you get from PM'ing Zodac or mortimersnerd? Once you have all that done, if CPU score is still that low, try stopping your GPU folding client and let CPU go by itself for about 10 minutes and check PPD again. See which is higher, CPU alone or CPU+GPU>

i have not done putting the flags yet ..
i will go put them rite now..
how to do it btw... lol.


----------



## Defiler

This is what I am getting:

Code:



Code:


Note: Please read the license agreement ([email protected] -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

2 cores detected
If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working

--- Opening Log file [May 5 15:13:47 UTC]

# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\\Program Files\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\\Program Files\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]
Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 2

[15:13:47] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:13:47] - Proxy: xxxxxxx
[15:13:47] - User name: OCNChimpin (Team 37726)
[15:13:47] - User ID: xxxxxxx
[15:13:47] - Machine ID: 1
[15:13:47]
[15:13:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:13:47] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:13:47] Cleaning up work directory
[15:13:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:13:47] Passkey found
[15:13:47] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:13:47] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:13:47] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:13:47] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:14:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:14:07] Passkey found
[15:14:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:14:08] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:14:08] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:14:08] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:14:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:14:32] Passkey found
[15:14:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:14:32] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:14:32] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:14:32] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:15:02] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:15:02] Passkey found
[15:15:02] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:15:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:15:42]   (Got status 503)
[15:15:42] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[15:15:43] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:15:43] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:15:43] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:16:26] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:16:26] Passkey found
[15:16:26] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:16:26] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:16:26] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:16:26] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:17:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:17:52] Passkey found
[15:17:52] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:19:44] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:19:44]   (Got status 503)
[15:19:44] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[15:19:44] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:19:44] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:19:44] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Hmmm. showing 503s...Crap!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Waiting on the passkey to get going.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
i have not done putting the flags yet ..
i will go put them rite now..

Ok, your shortcut should look something like this in the "Target" field:

Quote:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]" -smp -advmethods
The passkey goes into the console itself using the -configonly flag, which I'm sure you knew, but I worded my above post kind of bad so making sure.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Did you make sure to put the -smp -advmethods flags back in the shortcut before you ran it? Just double checking everything for ya









Thanks, Just an FYI this is on my work laptop. So, no -advmethods on this core 2 duo.


----------



## Newbie2009

HD5870-How well will it fold in comparison to Nvidia cards?


----------



## Strat79

@Defiler: Looks like the same thing that is happening to about 20 other people in other threads. Must be Stanford's servers. Best to just let it try 5 or 6 times and shut it down and open again. Hope they get it worked out soon.

I run -advmethods on my C2D 2.5Ghz laptop. Just have to watch my temps, it gets above 85 sometimes, heh. It completes them in time though.


----------



## Defiler

SWEET! Just restarted with the -advmethods switch and it's doing work, son!

I know it wasn't the -advmethods switch but at least I got one now. Thanks for your help. +1 rep!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Ok, your shortcut should look something like this in the "Target" field:

The passkey goes into the console itself using the -configonly flag, which I'm sure you knew, but I worded my above post kind of bad so making sure.

found out the reason y my ppd are so low.
i am using the unicore client and not the smp2
just configured everything
now doing hfm for smp2


----------



## Defiler

Will the onboard ATI mobile HD 3400 fold as well?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

GAH!!!

Forgot to switch my name to OCNChimpin.

Doing it now!


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
HD5870-How well will it fold in comparison to Nvidia cards?

They don't do near as much as Nvidia cards. Thinking about 5K on a 5870, though not sure. You can try running it along with your SMP and see if ppd goes up enough to be worth it. Just keep in mind it will drag down your CPU client ppd in the process. You can use these variables to reduce the CPU load when folding on ATI clients if you decide to try it out

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
SWEET! Just restarted with the -advmethods switch and it's doing work, son!

I know it wasn't the -advmethods switch but at least I got one now. Thanks for your help. +1 rep!

Did it download an A3 WU? Open task manager and see which core it is folding under.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
found out the reason y my ppd are so low.
i am using the unicore client and not the smp2
just configured everything
now doing hfm for smp2

Heh, yeah, you will see a huge increase in ppd now. Make sure you get the install files plus the drop in file at the bottom of that download page and overwrite the .exe with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Will the onboard ATI mobile HD 3400 fold as well?

Probably, but not enough ppd to be even close to worth it imo. The CPU usage it takes would probably negate the points it added. Not even sure if it works period though.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Will the onboard ATI mobile HD 3400 fold as well?

Will it... any thing will fold... how well is the real question. Zoadc has a chart some where that people have given him info on different GPU's and what Points to expect. the big issue with ATi is that you have to kind of "slow down the cpu" if you will to run both so you dont get as large of a gain as you would expect.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Did it download an A3 WU? Open task manager and see which core it is folding under.

Yes, A3 and it's using both cores. I set the -smp 2 switch.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Will it... any thing will fold... how well is the real question.

Not anything can fold actually. ATI needs to be 2000 series or later and Nvidia needs to be 8000 or later. But for what he asked about, yes.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Yes, A3 and it's using both cores. I set the -smp 2 switch.









Cool, just keep tight watch on those temps. I've had mine hit 85C+ at times running smp. My other C2D lappie I had to run only the unicore due to heat, it would jump 92C+.


----------



## Defiler

K. Got the PGU and both CPU cores Chimpin'!

On to the spare work desktop.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
They don't do near as much as Nvidia cards. Thinking about 5K on a 5870, though not sure. You can try running it along with your SMP and see if ppd goes up enough to be worth it. Just keep in mind it will drag down your CPU client ppd in the process. You can use these variables to reduce the CPU load when folding on ATI clients if you decide to try it out

Did it download an A3 WU? Open task manager and see which core it is folding under.

Heh, yeah, you will see a huge increase in ppd now. Make sure you get the install files plus the drop in file at the bottom of that download page and overwrite the .exe with it.

Probably, but not enough ppd to be even close to worth it imo. The CPU usage it takes would probably negate the points it added. Not even sure if it works period though.

Thanks for the reply. How long does this Tournament run for? Would a GTS250 be a good cost effective card for folding?


----------



## tht-kid

RankTotal PointsLast 24hrs. Est. Time
EVGApes15,754,1282,917,5464.9 days
OCNChimpin25,743,1022,285,9696.2 days

We need to get more people!


----------



## zodac

It starts in 3 hours, and runs until we hit 20million points, so it should be a bit less than 5 days.

And a GTS 250 is a decent folding card; it gets ~6k PPD.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It starts in 3 hours, and runs until we hit 20million points, so it should be a bit less than 5 days.

And a GTS 250 is a decent folding card; it gets ~6k PPD.


Cool, ordered, here by friday. Will leave work computer on and get the sig rig online within an hour!

GO GO GO























One last Q-Clock speed on cpu matter much for folding?


----------



## Tech-Boy

I need some help here quick! I got a gtx 260 and 5770 running in my system, I followed the guides and everything is go, except I can't seem to get them to fold at the same time. Can someone tell me what flags to use with the clients? I want to get this going before the comp starts. IF I get this going it should help, I will have a 5770/GTX 260/x4 940 all overclocked and all folding.

Thanks


----------



## Defiler

Did you setup the separate directories for each GPU? I think the switch for the ATI card is -forceati_r700 for the card you have. Not sure on the nVidia one though.

Hopefully someone else can help with that.

EDIT: It's -forcegpu ati_r700


----------



## zodac

GTX 260 the primary GPU?

260: -gpu 0
5770: -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GTX 260 the primary GPU?

260: -gpu 0
5770: -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700


Yep thanks, going to try that now!


----------



## Digitalkryme

Hey all, i changed to chimpin over a week ago, and been turning out about 10k ppd.

I had some quick questions, first off, is it worth me using the smp2 client? i know im using smp but no idea if its smp2 (im new to folding and confused).

My 8800gts is getting about 5.5k ppd roughly every 6 hours
my q6600 is getting about 4.5k ppd roughly every 14 hours HFM says its the smp client, would it say smp2? (confused)

i have a ps3 how much would that get folding?

btw EVGA seems to be kicking our arses!


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Did you setup the separate directories for each GPU? I think the switch for the ATI card is -forceati_r700 for the card you have. Not sure on the nVidia one though.

Hopefully someone else can help with that.

EDIT: It's -forcegpu ati_r700


For NVIDIA, it's -forcegpu nvidia_g80


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme*


Hey all, i changed to chimpin over a week ago, and been turning out about 10k ppd.

I had some quick questions, first off, is it worth me using the smp2 client? i know im using smp but no idea if its smp2 (im new to folding and confused).

My 8800gts is getting about 5.5k ppd roughly every 6 hours
my q6600 is getting about 4.5k ppd roughly every 14 hours HFM says its the smp client, would it say smp2? (confused)

i have a ps3 how much would that get folding?

btw EVGA seems to be kicking our arses!










No, the SMP2 client is called SMP in HFM; you're fine.

The PS3 gets 1k PPD, so if you're not gaming on it, go fire it up.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Ok so I added the flags and it appears they are folding. However if I open the viewer both kind of swap between "core is not running" and "OCNChimpin", it appears that they are kind of taking turns and not running at the same time.

Also if I add the gpu clients to hfm.net I get not info just unknown? What am I doing wrong? Any ideas?


----------



## JorgyBaby

Ok, I'm all ready.









I changed the user name on the GPU client as it was starting up to OCNChimpin, but on HFM it still says JorgyBaby. Anyway, it should change once this WU has finished (about 2 hours), the CPU is plodding away on OCNChimpin already.









C'mon OCN!!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Also if I add the gpu clients to hfm.net I get not info just unknown? What am I doing wrong? Any ideas?


I get the same with my video cards, 9600GT & GTS 250 both show up as unknown and such.


----------



## K092084

About how many days would it take my i7 to finish a linux bigadv WU?
Running the windows smp client and getting about 16K with bonus points.


----------



## zodac

HFM will update when you get a new WU, but the points will go to OCNChimpin.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I get the same with my video cards, 9600GT & GTS 250 both show up as unknown and such.


Weird, Something is not right I think at msi shows my 5770 at 0% usage, yet the client says it is folding? Any tips from people running ATI/NVIDIA cards









Cards are definitely hot though


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Weird, Something is not right I think at msi shows my 5770 at 0% usage, yet the client says it is folding? Any tips from people running ATI/NVIDIA cards









Cards are definitely hot though


Same here; I actually posted something in my own HFM guide...

Try restarting the computer. If that doesn't work, reinstall the GPU client (worked for me).


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Try restarting the computer. If that doesn't work, reinstall the GPU client (worked for me).


I don't want to interrupt the client since it's folding, and I know it's submitting WU's as that's why I waited until midnight last night to switch over - so I could check the points submitted on EoC.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I was doing it yesterday so I had time. It is definitely folding though.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

we're lossing

As soon as school ends I'm running home to fire up the Phenom II

(3.725Ghz for folding stability, 3.825 normally)

Laptop is going as we speak.

I'll get my grandpa's computer going too

EDIT: computer can't stay unattended due to parental phobia and leaking chipset waterblock...sorry guys


----------



## Smykster

Nice looks like 10k ppd on the ol' Q9550.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Ok, It is working so I will just leave it. It's just monitoring problem not very important.

Stupid question but what is eoc? And how check points through it? Sorry somewhat new at folding


----------



## zodac

EOC


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


EOC










Ok thanks, I found my Tech-Boy name there! But now that I am folding for OCNChimpin the points show up under that name? Correct?

Thanks for the help guys I am up and running with a gtx 260/5770/x4 940 all overclock. Everyone let's give EVGA a run for there money!


----------



## CryWin

I got two 8800GS's folding..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

post pics of your chimpin setups here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...tups-here.html


----------



## metal_gunjee

Down to the last minutes here but I'm in.

Got my GTX260 in the main rig and 9800GT in the spare machine ("Scallywag") chimpin' already. Let's go!


----------



## zodac




----------



## ChIck3n

I just thought of something. Someone should make an IRC channel for the challenge! I don't know how to do this, but it would be a nice place to discuss the challenge.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, we can do it here. Though maybe all the Folders can join the Vent server and spread the word there?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
Down to the last minutes here but I'm in.

Got my GTX260 in the main rig and 9800GT in the spare machine ("Scallywag") chimpin' already. Let's go!

Get that x4 going too!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Is it correct that in 2 hours the stats will reset?

Shame the shoutbox died


----------



## Daney

Is it allowed for me to download a WU now? It's just that I know it's not allowed to have a WU almost completed before it starts.

Do I need to wait or shall I fire it up now?


----------



## MrBalll

Fire away, Daney.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I got a couple extra GPU clients online.

Also, last chance to sign-up, I will be closing it within the hour.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah, we're all going full pelt right now.


----------



## Liability

Last minute signup. I'll contribute my paltry hardware to the cause


----------



## VW_TDI_02

For the prize entrances. Are we supposed to post the screenshots here or what?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
For the prize entrances. Are we supposed to post the screenshots here or what?

Read first post.


----------



## metal_gunjee

If it weren't for mortimersnerd's and zodac's pm's I would never remember to fold for the special occasions like this.








Good that these guys are on top of things. Thanx for the reminder.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
For the prize entrances. Are we supposed to post the screenshots here or what?

Rules here.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Read first post.

Found it, thanks


----------



## brettek

Is one screenshot enough..? It's not that I intend to fraud, but you could easily do it this way?

Anyway it's frustrating looking at the stats, evga just got past us









I fired up everything I have. It's still not impressive but it's all I can give: smp, gpu, and a celeron that I found in a corner collecting dust. (Did set up a home network just to get it folding








Combined they are 1300ppd ..

Come on guys !


----------



## tht-kid

10 minutes is too long!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettek*


Is one screenshot enough..? It's not that I intend to fraud, but you could easily do it this way?

Anyway it's frustrating looking at the stats, evga just got past us









I fired up everything I have. It's still not impressive but it's all I can give: smp, gpu, and a celeron that I found in a corner collecting dust. (Did set up a home network just to get it folding








Combined they are 1300ppd ..

Come on guys !


Yep, one SS is fine.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

T minus 1 hour


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChIck3n*


I just thought of something. Someone should make an IRC channel for the challenge! I don't know how to do this, but it would be a nice place to discuss the challenge.


I agree!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ahh, we can do it here. Though maybe all the Folders can join the Vent server and spread the word there?


Forums just aren't the same as IRC. and with OCN's Vent, people have to sign up. With an IRC channel, everyone participating in the challenge- even the other teams- could connect and chat.


----------



## Daney

... UNSTABLE_MACHINE apparently! WHY! WHY NOW! (GPU)


----------



## zodac

Never used IRC, so it never occurred to me. If someone want to set something up though, go ahead.


----------



## Smykster

Alrighty [email protected] 4ghz and 9800gtx+ are chugging along....


----------



## ghettogeddy

anyone want to contact me via aim to show me the best way of setting this up 
ill fold a lil


----------



## zodac

This guide should get you sorted, but post here to get more direct help.


----------



## PinkPenguin

All setup and swapped over for the CC, however down a 9800 as it decided to take a smoke break (poof!).


----------



## Boyboyd

Would i be right in saying it starts in 35 mins?

US time zones confuse me no end.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Would i be right in saying it starts in 35 mins?

US time zones confuse me no end.


Correct


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Would i be right in saying it starts in 35 mins?

US time zones confuse me no end.


Yes, starts in 35min.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Would i be right in saying it starts in 35 mins?

US time zones confuse me no end.


Yes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Would i be right in saying it starts in 35 mins?

US time zones confuse me no end.


Same here, and yes, 35 minutes until we start.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've been going for weeks, so little change for me.

Thanks for clearing it up though.


----------



## Willhemmens

Just built up a 939 system with a Opteron 144 at 2GHz and a 4770. That will be running 24/7. I'm going flat our for this one.


----------



## Smykster

Do i need more than 1 passkey for 2 smp clients?


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smykster*


Do i need more than 1 passkey for 2 smp clients?


nope


----------



## mortimersnerd

20 minutes remaining to sign-up. I've fired up everything I have, hopefully you are doing the same.


----------



## GBob314

Any way you can put the stats pages in the OP?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...lenge_2010.php

Might make it easier for some people to see how we are doing so far.

EDIT: Oops. just noticed its up already.


----------



## Brutuz

Got my sig rig chugging along, kinda unrelated but I don't want to make a topic just for it, any word on Stanford letting Phenom II x6 users do -bigadv?


----------



## N2Gaming

So far I have all of my GPU's going less my onboard GPU of my sig rig. I'll play w/that in a while. I'm about to configure my playstation 3 and then I will try to set up my CPU SMP clients of x4 940 & X2 5400+


----------



## zodac

I already added the stats, but we do have an official stats thread.









Quote:



Got my sig rig chugging along, kinda unrelated but I don't want to make a topic just for it, any word on Stanford letting Phenom II x6 users do -bigadv?


Nope; 8 threads minimum.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



If I push these impulse engines too hard in the condition they're in they'll blow apart!








































More power!


----------



## MacG32

Good luck all!


----------



## ChIck3n

And so it begins!








YouTube- Nuclear Tests to the 1812 Overture


----------



## mortimersnerd

And we begin. Lets do this!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I already added the stats, but we do have an official stats thread.









Nope; 8 threads minimum.

That sucks, considering the x6s are a little faster than Core i7s at anything that uses more than one thread...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Let the Chimpin begin.........its time to show what we are made of.


----------



## zodac

Huzzah!


----------



## Nhb93

Oh, I need to go move my PS3 downstairs so it can run 24/7, unlike my squealing GPU.







Nothing like another 1K a day.


----------



## Ovlovian

You know what they say, 1000ppd more a day keeps evga at bay.


----------



## richierich1212

ok I'm ready to switch over. Do I need to pm you, zodiac?


----------



## Smykster

First time folder, just got all my clients up and sending over 20k ppd for OCNChimpin!


----------



## linkinparkfan007

trying my best with my 9600GT and 9500GS folding since 8 in the morning today







woo go OCN


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


post pics of your chimpin setups here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...tups-here.html


Done!


----------



## Zeva

uh o! i m having an issue... Its only folding on my 8800 ULTrA how do i get it to fold on both? sorry idiot problem >.>


----------



## zodac

<!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tjABDORhNFF09H2apQTX32A&w=60&h=600 Google Spreadsheet
guide.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i was going to break rank 1000 today if it wasn't for the CC!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Ive been back and going for the past 2 days on the OCNChimpin. Averaging about 10500 on my 2 8800 GT's.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Nhb93

ATI cards still bad for folding? I need a new one since my 8800 is always making sounds on load, and NewEgg has a 5770 XXX edition for a buck seventy. Microcenter has a GTX 260 for a buck eighty. I could always run the 8800 for folding as well when I'm not home.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


i was going to break rank 1000 today if it wasn't for the CC!


But if we win this, we get a Monkey in our sig









How cool is that


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeva*


uh o! i m having an issue... Its only folding on my 8800 ULTrA how do i get it to fold on both? sorry idiot problem >.>


Have you tried this?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...multi-gpu.html

Basically, since you have 2 GPU's, make 2 different [email protected] folders, make a shortcut from each folder, label one GPU 1 and GPU 2 [or whatever you want, but this is for simplicity's sake].

Then right-click on the shortcut GPU 1 and go to properties. Where it says "Target" you want to type in the following AFTER the directory:

-gpu 0 [this is your first/primary/main card display]

On the other shortcut GPU 2, put these flags in the "Target" area:

-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80

That's basically what I did and it works. Though if it still doesn't work, then you might have to fiddle around with different NVIDIA drivers. My cards will get cranky with any drivers after 197.13

Good Luck!


----------



## Grobinov

Damn we are 90k behind on the first update need more gpus


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov*


Damn we are 90k behind on the first update need more gpus










That's not a a big points spread by any means in a dash to 20 million points.

What is the easiest cpu client to set up and install?


----------



## fshizl

i put my ps3 in...

give me cpu client and ill set up my computer... ill be at work all day so i wont need it...


----------



## zodac

SMP; easiest set up for the points return. (Guide).


----------



## Grobinov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That's not a a big points spread by any means in a dash to 20 million points.

What is the easiest cpu client to set up and install?


I think it is the SMP client but you should probably ask Zodac he is the one that usually knows best...

EDIT: Ninja Zodac


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SMP; easiest set up for the points return. (Guide).


That guide you linked don't look like it's in XP. Is the install the same or slightly different for XP users?


----------



## zodac

Almost the exact same. Less security measure, so ignore the info on UAC and Run as Admin. The folders will be the same though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh and I forgot to ask are these smp clients the kind that after you install them they auto load up on windows reboots. If so this is not the CPU client for me.


----------



## zodac

No, it only starts up automatically if you move it to the Start Up folder. I think you mean installing the client as a service.


----------



## hitman1985

another gtx280 running









http://www.fah2web.com/users/OCNChimpin/

+ my rig
http://www.fah2web.com/users/hitman1985_1/


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I've always found it surprising that [email protected] hasn't called a foul for a gpu company to be actively participating in this competition, but I'm sure this has been brought up dozens of times... Good luck OCN! I'm folding on 2 machines.


----------



## MijnWraak

GOOD NEWS: EVGA's hourly ppd is DECLINING, while ours is going UP!!!

woo!

also it seems like we have a lot of "empty" WU's, as we have more of them but less points. Maybe some people's overclocks are unstable? Or they just have more i7's


----------



## BIGGUN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuzukakiba2* 
I've always found it surprising that [email protected] hasn't called a foul for a gpu company to be actively participating in this competition, but I'm sure this has been brought up dozens of times... Good luck OCN! I'm folding on 2 machines.

It was fine last year for the users using their companies blade servers so it should be ok for EVGA too. At least they own the equipment.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuzukakiba2* 
I've always found it surprising that [email protected] hasn't called a foul for a gpu company to be actively participating in this competition, but I'm sure this has been brought up dozens of times... Good luck OCN! I'm folding on 2 machines.


TO my knowledge, this isn't something that is run by the people behind [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
TO my knowledge, this isn't something that is run by the people behind [email protected]

This is correct; it was started by a couple of other forums, and has expanded to include several others in the past few years. Stanford are not connected with the competition.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Help









Normaly I only fold on my GPU, but this is Chimp Challenge









The troble is I'm only getting 360ppd for my Q9650

















And I'm getting a message saying "clients user name doesn't match configured user name"


----------



## Defiler

getting error: Could not extract core. and it keeps downloading the work file in a loop with same error. Any ideas?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Run as administrator


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Help









Normaly I only fold on my GPU, but this is Chimp Challenge









The troble is I'm only getting 360ppd for my Q9650

















And I'm getting a message saying "clients user name doesn't match configured user name"

















I don't think you're running the SMP client, as it's only using 25%. Add the -smp flag like shown in the guide.

Also, the fhm stats are default for the creator of fhm. You need to adjust them to show our chimp challenge stats (in preferences)


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Run as administrator









You da man!


----------



## dham

How are you guys adding the multiple machines on one monitor? Are you just sharing the directory and adding over network?

Also I know it's not much but I just added two pentium 4's at 3.0ghz folding. They are super slow but I'm adding as much as I can. Hopefully my boss will let us put the mac pro (dual 2.66ghz nehalem xeons, 24 gb of ram and nvidia gtx 285) + the hp server with an i5 in it. I'm going to get us there.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I just went to EVGA's forums for the first time and my god...the layout is ugly!


----------



## zodac

Yeah, very cluttered.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Dayum SMP is not liking me with the WU I am on now 3 hours and 1% lol...WTH.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Heater is on

















Come on guys!!! Let's burn some PCB









P.S.: Room temp is 28C (82.5 F) right now. And it's 00:35 (12:35 am) LOL


----------



## zodac

I've gotten a couple of P 6041s; the biggest a3 WU. Takes a bit longer, but has a longer deadline, and has a higher bonus factor.


----------



## hypertripo

Here are some screenshots of myself folding for OCN!

I hope we will win!


----------



## aznofazns

I hope someone here has a super secret weapon up his/her sleeve, because we're getting pounded right now. I'm considering overclocking my CPU even more up to 3.6ghz @ over 1.5v... If only ATI cards could produce some decent PPD, dammit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hypertripo*


Here are some screenshots of myself folding for OCN!

I hope we will win!


You'll need to follow these instructions.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

can someone link the competition ladder? where does OCN stand?


----------



## hypertripo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You'll need to follow these instructions.


oh ok thanks didn't know


----------



## MistaBernie

AndrÃ© the Giant had a posse.. OCN!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*hero*=-*


where does ocn stand?


#2


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


#2


According to HWC, scores got reset. Did Mort ever get the "official" word?


----------



## A_Blind_Man

we will really know if we are getting pounded by second update. But really we have so many people i can only hope that ppl are dropping bigadv's and are just late on the drop


----------



## brettek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


another gtx280 running








my rig 
http://www.fah2web.com/users/hitman1985_1/


Your "core A3 smp7" client is still running on your own username? It's at 100% now so I hope it updates it at the next WU ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hypertripo*


Here are some screenshots of myself folding for OCN!

I hope we will win!


Shut down that viewer, it costs points! (gpu time!)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


we will really know if we are getting pounded by second update. But really we have so many people i can only hope that ppl are dropping bigadv's and are just late on the drop


From what I understand small units get you more ppd.. (if not using a 8+threaded CPU) so why does the Windows SMP guide tells us to set it at big jobs?
Am I wrong here?

Scores should be updated any minute now.. it's been three hours since last update..


----------



## Bakedinspace

Not looking good, but we are just getting started.


----------



## blocparty12

Unable to fold right now because my system is at RMA








I Hope my PS3 is making a difference!


----------



## brettek

Oh damn that's really not looking good.. evga has more than twice the points we have???


----------



## lordikon

None of my SMP clients can find any work.









There goes a few thousand PPD.

And what's with the stats on Chimpin's site? According to the timer on the front page it doesn't start for 3 more hours.
EDIT: n/m, it started 3 hours AGO.


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


I hope someone here has a super secret weapon up his/her sleeve, because we're getting pounded right now. I'm considering overclocking my CPU even more up to 3.6ghz @ over 1.5v... If only ATI cards could produce some decent PPD, dammit.


I have a mac pro at work sitting here with 2 x 2.66ghz nehalems , gtx 285 and 24gb of ram. I'm just waiting to see if I can use it.


----------



## paleblue

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/ shows them at double our points but
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449361 shows them with 571k vs our http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639 482k

Something isn't quite right here.


----------



## airplaneman

How might I find out if I'm actually folding for OCN or whatever? I've had the GPU client set up for a while and the team is 37726 and the username is OCNChimpin. Is that all there is to it?

Is there any way I can find out my own specific PPD/day?


----------



## blocparty12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dham* 
I have a mac pro at work sitting here with 2 x 2.66ghz nehalems , gtx 285 and 24gb of ram. I'm just waiting to see if I can use it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
None of my SMP clients can find any work.









There goes a few thousand PPD.

And what's with the stats on Chimpin's site? According to the timer on the front page it doesn't start for 3 more hours.
EDIT: n/m, it started 3 hours AGO.









Are you using the -advmethods flag? That is suppose to help.


----------



## zodac

Yes, you might also need to restart the client too after 5/6 attempts.


----------



## Nhb93

To anyone who saw the recent Smash Talk talking about a cookie, I will personally give away a cookie on OCN as a freebie if we win, as long as the mail let's me send a sealed individual cookie through the post.


----------



## brettek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
How might I find out if I'm actually folding for OCN or whatever? I've had the GPU client set up for a while and the team is 37726 and the username is OCNChimpin. Is that all there is to it?

Is there any way I can find out my own specific PPD/day?

Yes the username and team number is your indication that you are folding for OCNChimpin.

Only from your monitoring client (fahmon or HFM) you can tell your own ppd,
since it's just thrown on a big pile after that as we are all using the same username.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/ shows them at double our points but 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449361 shows them with 571k vs our http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639 482k

Something isn't quite right here.


thats for 3pm. the extremeoc website updates 1 hour after each update. right now it updated, but it shows 0 pts, 0 wus.


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


To anyone who saw the recent Smash Talk talking about a cookie, I will personally give away a cookie on OCN as a freebie if we win, as long as the mail let's me send a sealed individual cookie through the post.


I'd love me some cookies. Though it's my birthday today, so I want some delicious cake! As well as some PiÃ±a Colada.

Cinco de Mayo AND my birthday...I love double-dipping!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soma1509*


I'd love me some cookies. Though it's my birthday today, so I want some delicious cake! As well as some PiÃ±a Colada.

Cinco de Mayo AND my birthday...I love double-dipping!











Happy Birthday!


----------



## brettek

I guess you've already seen this but this graph is looking quite good:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...lenge_2010.php

Huh what happened to it? Just a minute ago it was looking like this:


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Happy Birthday!










Today + Finals =









Thank you...my weekend will be very lovely


----------



## DraganUS

Zodac I think someone should stick this thread under new member forum, cus there is quite a lot of people joining and could help us more.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettek*


I guess you've already seen this but this graph is looking quite good:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...lenge_2010.php


Not really i dont like that graph.


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettek*


Huh what happened to it? Just a minute ago it was looking like this:










At that time, the FAH stats were being updated.


----------



## brettek

ah darn.. it looked good for a moment









Well I guess I just go to bed and see the results from the long run afterwards..


----------



## Defiler

OK. I've got my sig system chimpin now. I have the ATI card working plus two cores on the i7 (affinity set per window). I am trying to get my nVidia card going by using the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 switch but it keeps crapping out on me.

Any ideas?


----------



## soma1509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


OK. I've got my sig system chimpin now. I have the ATI card working plus to cores on the i7 (affinity set per window). I am trying to get my nVidia card going by using the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 switch but it keeps crapping out on me.

Any ideas?


What NVIDIA drivers do you have? My setup was being cranky too even with the latest NVIDIA drivers. I had to rollback to 197.13 drivers in order for all of my 3 GPU's to work.

Though I don't know, I've never mixed both brands of cards before.


----------



## Tech-Boy

So, for how long does this last? I know it started like 4 hours ago, but how long until it is over? Also if I am understanding correctly, from the people that signed up, random people are chosen for prizes and if you are chosen you must provide a screenshot? Correct?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soma1509*


What NVIDIA drivers do you have? My setup was being cranky too even with the latest NVIDIA drivers. I had to rollback to 197.13 drivers in order for all of my 3 GPU's to work.

Though I don't know, I've never mixed both brands of cards before.


You need to use the 185 drivers. I am folding on a ati 5770 and gtx 260 in the same system right now.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

If you ignore the points and look at the number of WU's completed at the last update then you will see that OCN completed more. Based on that you can assume that EVGA has completed many -bigadv WU's and it will take 2+ days to complete another.
Now its OCN's turn to submit a few of our BIG numbers.
















GO TEAM GO


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


You need to use the 185 drivers. I am folding on a ati 5770 and gtx 260 in the same system right now.


Running latest. 197.45


----------



## Defiler

Another thing I don't understand...

My ATI card is doing about 4550 PPDs and the two other instances of [email protected] are "reporting" in FHM about 330 PPDs yet they are churning out 1% every 3 to 4 minutes. What gives with that?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


So, for how long does this last? I know it started like 4 hours ago, but how long until it is over? Also if I am understanding correctly, from the people that signed up, random people are chosen for prizes and if you are chosen you must provide a screenshot? Correct?


Goes as long as we don't reach 20M points, which should take 2.4 weeks for EVGA team and 2.9 for us







so first team at 20M wins... 
That gives me a hope that I have a 6core on the way and another quad coming up so I can use them as folding units for now... just not telling my clients about it though


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Goes as long as we don't reach 20M points, which should take 2.4 weeks for EVGA team and 2.9 for us







so first team at 20M wins...
That gives me a hope that I have a 6core on the way and another quad coming up so I can use them as folding units for now... just not telling my clients about it though









At the current rate it'll probably be over in just a couple of days. EVGA's last 3 hour update alone was 1.4 million. At 8 updates per day, that is over 10 million per day.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Goes as long as we don't reach 20M points, which should take 2.4 weeks for EVGA team and 2.9 for us







so first team at 20M wins... :

More like around 4-5 days at the most, not 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Goes as long as we don't reach 20M points, which should take 2.4 weeks for EVGA team and 2.9 for us







so first team at 20M wins...
That gives me a hope that I have a 6core on the way and another quad coming up so I can use them as folding units for now... just not telling my clients about it though









Ok awesome I may have another x4 in 10 days to use.


----------



## Defiler

Messing with the switches...

When I have -smp -advmethods I get the following error.

Code:



Code:


Note: Please read the license agreement ([email protected] -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

8 cores detected
Unable to connect to 'EVA:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, exhausted
all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, No connect
ion could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (errno 10061)
[23:58:46] Error running mpiexec.  Please check your configuration and re-run in
stall.bat if necessary

Same thing with just -smp. (running as admin FYI). Help please! Need to boost these PPDs!


----------



## jemping

We can do this!!


----------



## xHassassin

How do I get authorized/approved?


----------



## yannickhk

WE're getting our butts kicked by EVGA, come on guys









I hate my AMD and ATI rig right now, sucks at folding


----------



## Lyfskills

I'm folding for OCNChimpin now, but is it to late to add myself to the spreadsheet? :\\ I don't see the link to the form now.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yannickhk*


WE're getting our butts kicked by EVGA, come on guys









I hate my AMD and ATI rig right now, sucks at folding










i hate certain other people , the person i bought my 275 and 240 from, failed to ship, im running to bestbuy in 2 hrs and im grabbing a 260 for the chimpchallenge, once its over ill be ordering dual 9800gtx+'s


----------



## 87dtna

I'm pulling 26k PPD for you guys....I bought an I7 860 over a week ago for this challenge and the person failed to ship quickly as well. It should be here tomorrow, do you guys think it'd be worth it to put it in still? When is this challenge gonna be over?

How do you check the status of OCN against others?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


I'm pulling 26k PPD for you guys....I bought an I7 860 over a week ago for this challenge and the person failed to ship quickly as well. It should be here tomorrow, do you guys think it'd be worth it to put it in still? When is this challenge gonna be over?

How do you check the status of OCN against others?


first team to hit 20 million points i think, so no it would be very much worth it


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


I'm pulling 26k PPD for you guys....I bought an I7 860 over a week ago for this challenge and the person failed to ship quickly as well. It should be here tomorrow, do you guys think it'd be worth it to put it in still? When is this challenge gonna be over?

How do you check the status of OCN against others?


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/


----------



## Defiler

Can someone please help with my CPU issue.

http://www.overclock.net/9265038-post2058.html


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyfskills*


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/


Holy crap EVGA is rompin' on us!


----------



## XAslanX

Decided to help the cause just started folding on my 4850, so add me to the list.


----------



## CTRLurself

I was a little behind guys, finals coming up and all. The server is going to be coming online tonight/tomorrow and hopefully that'll pick up some slack for us.


----------



## azcrazy

dont fear my friends we'll win


----------



## Sethy666

Whoa, we are getting smacked 7 shades of s**t! I hope thats just an initial burst and it falls off...

Im maxing out at just under 18k ppd with everything OCed.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyfskills* 
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/

OK I started folding with my backup PC so I'm pushing around 32k PPD total now.


----------



## Magus2727

I have all my remote machines which will be dumping 4-6 a3 Wu's in about 6 hours... and I loaded up the SMP client on my wifes laptop its a Turion X2 so wont do much but will get something done.

It got a 78 Wu.. Blah....


----------



## Spartan8

Newegg, where's my 1090T?....need more cores...and a new GPU! Let's smoke the EVGA







guys.


----------



## Darkknight512

1.3k PPD with my HD3850 =D

All the other computers in the house probably can't even finish one WU in a week.


----------



## Ovlovian

So what's with the disparity in scores vs the Canukes? We need to step up our game. Fire it all up. I'm even throwing my laptop in the mix as it'll produce more than my PS3.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I think everyone as gone with ati gpu's lately and that is why the folding is suffering. Luckely I still have a gtx 260 which is working hard as we speak.


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I know it's not much but I'm getting 8484 9400 PPD. Come on OCNers! I know we have a lot of rigs that no one is using.

Edit: I forgot about my little bro's rig.


----------



## Easty

Just joined in with this.. Do I just swap my team and ID or do I need a passkey?

Added a Q9650, i7 920 @ 4.2, 2x 8800GTX's and my viao lappy.. Pitty the 2 480's a wasted for this..


----------



## kvswim

oh man, let's do this. oc.net kicks too much ass NOT to do this.


----------



## Defiler

OK. Added my WHS to the mix. Only an AMD 4050e but it's still something.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Easty*


Just joined in with this.. Do I just swap my team and ID or do I need a passkey?

Added a Q9650, i7 920 @ 4.2, 2x 8800GTX's and my viao lappy.. Pitty the 2 480's a wasted for this..


Team number is the original OCN number, user name is OCNChimpin. You should not need a passkey unless you use SMP, check the first post for more info.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Easty*


Just joined in with this.. Do I just swap my team and ID or do I need a passkey?

Added a Q9650, i7 920 @ 4.2, 2x 8800GTX's and my viao lappy.. Pitty the 2 480's a wasted for this..


for smp client you need passkey, for gpu folding you just change username to OCNChimpin and team number 37726


----------



## Enfluenza

even though im getting 5.4kPPD, i wish i could get more! hmm i guess one more strap for the shader clock could do something...
but all i need is more shader cores!
think how many PPD a GTX480 would get with those 480 shader cores!!! finish a WU in 2 minutes lol!


----------



## the last man

When are we going to start to post up pictures to confirm that we are folding?


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the last man*


When are we going to start to post up pictures to confirm that we are folding?


Go to this link for those instructions









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...f-folding.html


----------



## Javamaniac

idk if i posted or not... cant sign up on the list.. what do i do? im folding as we speak...


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Javamaniac*


idk if i posted or not... cant sign up on the list.. what do i do? im folding as we speak...


send a PM to Zodac or Mortimersnerd they should be able to get you straightened up. In the meantime keep folding for the cause!


----------



## mypcisugly

that right don't give up !!!!! go team go go team go


----------



## Easty

SO I enter my passkey or there is an OCN one?

daym i7 @ 4.2 is doing 17.5K
8800's are doing 4k each.. Also got my PS3 running


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, the 190 drivers (and newer) let you Fold while SLI is enabled.


oh great! so i'll try to put my 8600GTS and 8800GT in SLI (if it works, but i doubt it) or just put my 2 8600GTS's in SLI
and overclock the shaders like crazy


----------



## soma1509

See, I have about 4 or 5 other spare GPU's in my spares box, even a cheap ECS motherboard...

Sadly, I don't have a spare CPU








[I knew I should've invested in a cheap Dual-Core while I had the chance]


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soma1509*


See, I have about 4 or 5 other spare GPU's in my spares box, even a cheap ECS motherboard...

Sadly, I don't have a spare CPU








[I knew I should've invested in a cheap Dual-Core while I had the chance]


Fire those GPU's off to me, I've got a computer that could put them to use...the 4650 is pretty useless at folding..


----------



## Nhb93

This is why we need a hardware exchange or something similar to what MaxPC has. You can post what parts or rigs you are willing to lend to someone to fold with for you. Obviously, it all gets returned when the person wants it back.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Easty*


SO I enter my passkey or there is an OCN one?

daym i7 @ 4.2 is doing 17.5K
8800's are doing 4k each.. Also got my PS3 running










PM Zodac or mortimersnerd to get the OCN passkey.

BTW what settings do you have for the folder on your i7? Mine is creeping along a crappy 700 PPD.


----------



## yannickhk

argh, we are getting our a**es whooped by evga


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yannickhk*


argh, we are getting our a**es whooped by evga










a lot of their intial steam is bleeding off. We're waiting for it to start hemmoraging


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Oops been folding under PNY's team.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Oops been folding under PNY's team.









welcome back to the land of the living


----------



## Defiler

This sucks...My friggin i7 is pulling a whopping 600PPD. W T F is wrong with this thing!?!?!

If anyone can help with this error message, I would greatly appreciate it.

Code:



Code:


OpenSCManager failed:
Access is denied. (error 5)
Unable to remove the previous installation, install failed.
account (domain\\user) [EVA\\IamDefiler]:
password:
confirm password:
Password encrypted into the Registry.
Unable to connect to 'EVA:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, exhausted
all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, No connect
ion could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (errno 10061)
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
This sucks...My friggin i7 is pulling a whopping 600PPD. W T F is wrong with this thing!?!?!

If anyone can help with this error message, I would greatly appreciate it.

Code:



Code:


OpenSCManager failed:
Access is denied. (error 5)
Unable to remove the previous installation, install failed.
account (domain\\user) [EVA\\IamDefiler]:
password:
confirm password:
Password encrypted into the Registry.
Unable to connect to 'EVA:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, exhausted
all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, No connect
ion could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (errno 10061)
Press any key to continue . . .


the install.bat file must be run from your command prompt, as an admin.

EDIT:
Start--> accessories --> command prompt. Right click it, and "run as admin"

Code:



Code:


cd c:\\
cd "program files (x86)"
cd "[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01"
install.bat


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
This sucks...My friggin i7 is pulling a whopping 600PPD. W T F is wrong with this thing!?!?!

If anyone can help with this error message, I would greatly appreciate it.

Code:



Code:


OpenSCManager failed:
Access is denied. (error 5)
Unable to remove the previous installation, install failed.
account (domain\\user) [EVA\\IamDefiler]:
password:
confirm password:
Password encrypted into the Registry.
Unable to connect to 'EVA:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, exhausted
all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to EVA on port 8676, No connect
ion could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (errno 10061)
Press any key to continue . . .


Turn off UAC... I had the same problem until UAC was off.

Edit: You will also have to restart Windows after turning UAC off.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
a lot of their intial steam is bleeding off. We're waiting for it to start hemmoraging









Keep it up guys, Everyone united under the OCN banner we'll







evga


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
the install.bat file must be run from your command prompt, as an admin.

EDIT:
Start--> accessories --> command prompt. Right click it, and "run as admin"

Code:



Code:


cd c:\\
cd "program files (x86)"
cd "[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01"
install.bat


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

That one little thing was all it took. getting 16600 PPDs now!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

That one little thing was all it took. getting 16600 PPDs now!

have fun


----------



## Ovlovian

So were they stacking the deck or what? I was looking at the initial numbers they posted... almost like a ton of people had bigadv units completed with 99% and they just saved it all for the opening gate.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
So were they stacking the deck or what? I was looking at the initial numbers they posted... almost like a ton of people had bigadv units completed with 99% and they just saved it all for the opening gate.

they merely timed it. If they paused at 99% for too long, then the bonus points would run the heavy risk of being lost.

EDIT: not to mention, bigadv is somewhat sensitive to pauses


----------



## Ovlovian

That's irritating.


----------



## soma1509

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
a lot of their intial steam is bleeding off. We're waiting for it to start hemmoraging









We can only hope now...the slight downslope shown at hardwarecanucks is the only thing that keeps me going, even though my machine has already BSOD'ed multiple times...it's one of those times I feel like kicking it out the window....and it's a long drop!

Then again, it is hot as hell in my dorm room! I must compensate!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soma1509* 
We can only hope now...the slight downslope shown at hardwarecanucks is the only thing that keeps me going, even though my machine has already BSOD'ed multiple times...it's one of those times I feel like kicking it out the window....and it's a long drop!

Then again, it is hot as hell in my dorm room! I must compensate!

YEAH!








my window opens up









it's freezing up here


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soma1509* 
We can only hope now...the slight downslope shown at hardwarecanucks is the only thing that keeps me going, even though my machine has already BSOD'ed multiple times...it's one of those times I feel like kicking it out the window....and it's a long drop!

Then again, it is hot as hell in my dorm room! I must compensate!

I'm busy battling the heat also... Woke up from a nap a couple hours ago and it was 90*F in my room







Got it down to 78 so far. Can't wait until the cool front comes in tomarrow night, I'll get it to upper 60s in here.


----------



## Sethy666

Looks like its gonna come down to the southern hemisphere folders... since its winter here...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sethy666*


looks like its gonna come down to the southern hemisphere folders... Since its winter here...


*




























*
woot!


----------



## Core2uu

Is it too late to sign up? I'm not an active folder (for various, and perhaps some obvious reasons) but I'd like to chip in for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core2uu*


Is it too late to sign up? I'm not an active (for various, and perhaps some obvious reasons) but I'd like to chip in for the Chimp Challenge.


it's never too late







(well... once it ends, it's too late







)

PM mortimersnerd, or* zodac* [him, since I spelt his name correctly...







], for a quick entry .

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the great work guys !


----------



## Sinsear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core2uu*


Is it too late to sign up? I'm not an active folder (for various, and perhaps some obvious reasons) but I'd like to chimp in for the Chimp Challenge.


Fixed.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I have to restart [email protected] (gpu) to get it to fetch a new WU.. Thoughts?

---update---

Screw it, I'm gonna reinstall it. I can't find the damn log file either to give to FahMon..

---update---

Ack, I hate software. It kept all my settings from the previous installation so that was pointless. Still can't find the log file. Odds are when this WU finishes it wont get a new one on it's own still..

update

I think it's a hidden file in win7... figuring out how to unhide..

update..

Unhiddened, loaded in fahmon. yay. black square. baw. I'll give it a bit to update.. it should work


----------



## Gill..

Couple reminders already went out on the BOINC thread - most of our teammembers have switched who have posted last 24 hours or so.

Looking good so far.....any news on GPU3 - please spread ASAP if anyone sees anything.










Rock on - keep the bumps and spread the word elsewhere on OCN. Get everyone!






























*EDIT - NOTE - the linked guides in OP's are AWESOME...go there if confused.

EDIT 2 - Lol, look at the 500 PPD diff between cards (same clocks)..I wonder if that's the COD Edition one. That would be funny.*


----------



## Newbie2009

we are getting creamed. I blame the success of ATI this gen for it!


----------



## Sast

EVGA is slowing down though, watch this space

Btw this folding virgin ( me ) is up and running.


----------



## N2Gaming

I need a passcode for smp clients


----------



## sweffymo

Would someone be able to PM me the SMP key really quick? It looks like Zodac and Mort are in bed...

I'm going to try the SMP client even though it normally doesn't work too well for me... Anything to get us some extra PPD though!

Thanks!


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Need GPU3 client now!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Would someone be able to PM me the SMP key really quick? It looks like Zodac and Mort are in bed...
Thanks!


This ^ I need one to.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


This ^ I need one to.


Me too I think.

I'm not using the right cpu smp thingy.. sigh


----------



## terence52

too bad i am now folding on my gpu
since running smp drops my ppd anyways... zZZ


----------



## sweffymo

There has so be at least one person looking at this thread who is folding on the SMP client...







In other news, I will be going to bed shortly so if no one PMs me the key I'll have to wait until I get up tomorrow...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
There has so be at least one person looking at this thread who is folding on the SMP client...







In other news, I will be going to bed shortly so if no one PMs me the key I'll have to wait until I get up tomorrow...

I'm really sorry, but we're not allowed. I've PM'd Zodac with some very specific, and special requests. I hope to have the resolved in anticipation of tommorrow night (and your passkeys before then!!).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Me too I think.

I'm not using the right cpu smp thingy.. sigh

Here is a guide to the smp I'm trying to start up
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-windows.html


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I'm really sorry, but we're not allowed. I've PM'd Zodac with some very specific, and special requests. I hope to have the resolved in anticipation of tommorrow night (and your passkeys before then!!).

Well in that case, I'll just go to bed and set this up in the morning. I hope re-installing helps this time...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Well in that case, I'll just go to bed and set this up in the morning. I hope re-installing helps this time...

Good night!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Good night!










Thanks! You left-coasters get to stay up another few hours... Happy folding! Anyone want to go rig the EVGA folding team's base with 511 point WUs? The 480s would all catch fire!









(Keeping this thread at the top is hard work!)


----------



## dranas

GO GO OCN, lets pwn their faces!


----------



## N2Gaming

I just won this ebay 8800GTX. It's just to bad I did not have this in time for the chimp challenge. The 8800GTX I have running atm is putting out 5782.15 PPD on the 783 units.


----------



## Killhouse

Bump

*get folding!*


----------



## Bakedinspace

After 5 hours of fighting with a 0cx0000029 error (no one seems to know what the hell to do) I have a SMP running a3 for OCN


----------



## zodac

Well, what *did* you do? Reinstall?


----------



## hitman1985

bad oc ?

have you stresstested that rig with ibt / prime / linx ?

would be my first thought.

good news guys, i picked up a 9800gt last night at bestbuy









now im up to 29.5k ppd YAY


----------



## t0ni

I am folding 24/7 with my gtx 260, let's do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hitoriko

SIGN ME UP!

waiting for my passkey


----------



## dasparx

Just got an extra 9800GT from my bro, fired it up in my sig rig!


----------



## burksdb

just an update i've got my xeon folding along with both 5770's and the ps3


----------



## H3||scr3am

we need moar PPD!!!!

will fireup the PS3 today... another 1000 ppd can't hurt... wish the SR2 was out so I could use my 2x X5650s... also wish the GPU3 client was out to use my GTX480...


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


we need moar PPD!!!!

will fireup the PS3 today... another 1000 ppd can't hurt... wish the SR2 was out so I could use my 2x X5650s... also wish the GPU3 client was out to use my GTX480...


But then EVGA would also use their Fermis. D:

We wouldn't want that now do we. >.>


----------



## Menace

I think I have mine set-up correctly. I followed the set-up tutorial step by step.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


we need moar PPD!!!!


This! 5 cpu, 4 gpu and a ps3 for me


----------



## Enfluenza

ahhh help!
i was getting almost 6k PPD yesterday with my 8800GT but when i woke up its doing 4k! what happened???
oh and im getting 1.6k ppd with my cpu! im ggoing to try to unlock it for moar ppd!


----------



## zodac

Just a lower PPD WU; I'm down at 4k too on my 9800GT on a 450pt.


----------



## hitoriko

my ppd is 430odd im only using cpu is that normal?

sig rig @3840Mhz


----------



## zodac

No, it's a bit low. What's the project number of your WU (scroll to the right in HFM).


----------



## hitoriko

p4609


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that's an old WU. Check and make sure you:

• Ran install.bat successfully
• Added the -smp flag
• Added the -advmethods flag


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, that's an old WU. Check and make sure you:

• Ran install.bat successfully
• Added the -smp flag
• Added the -advmethods flag


eg ->"C:\\Program Files\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]" -smp -advmethods

like that?


----------



## hitoriko

Ppd = 495.2


----------



## zodac

Yeah. Problem is that's a bad WU; it might be because your client isn't configured correctly, or it might just be bad luck...


----------



## terence52

anyone know how to fix hfm?
mine just kept crashing..
reinstall a number of times but cant get it going...


----------



## zodac

Are you installing the latest version (0.4.10)?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are you installing the latest version (0.4.10)?


yup.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah. Problem is that's a bad WU; it might be because your client isn't configured correctly, or it might just be bad luck...


C:\\Program Files\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]" -smp -advmethods

wont allow me to change and add -advmethods


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


yup.


Have you redownloaded the set up file? Might be a problem there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


C:\\Program Files\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]" -smp -advmethods

wont allow me to change and add -advmethods


You've already added the flag, so not a problem there. Let this WU finish and when you get a new one, let me know what its project number is.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Have you redownloaded the set up file? Might be a problem there.

You've already added the flag, so not a problem there. Let this WU finish and when you get a new one, let me know what its project number is.


redownloaded and reinstalled but still the same issue.
is there another program for me to monitor my ppd temporarily?


----------



## hitoriko

im @ 62% so i'll hopefully be done by the time i wake up tomorrow for work about +10:00 GMT i'll pm here and leave it on anyways - every little bit counts i suppose









ATM 501.3 PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


redownloaded and reinstalled but still the same issue.
is there another program for me to monitor my ppd temporarily?


Yes, you can use Fahmon; it won't calculate the bonus PPD for CPUs, but it should do.


----------



## 87dtna

Pulling 31k PPD now between two rigs. I have a Phenom II quad rig going with SMP and two 8800gts 512mb's pulling 18K total, and my main rig with the GTX275 co-op going on both GPU's. I have an I7 860 that when I get it in today with a stable OC I'll fire up the SMP client on that so I should be getting close to 50k PPD by the end of the day today.


----------



## Contagion

Adding ~20K PPD for the CC with my i7.


----------



## zodac

Nice; just what we need right now.


----------



## rhkcommander959

sign me up if its not too late. I got two i7s i can put to work, and some gt 240's and 260


----------



## hitoriko

Fixed


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959* 
sign me up if its not too late. I got two i7s i can put to work, and some gt 240's and 260









It just started.









Here is the screeny.


----------



## zodac

Ha, I've got 6 clients running, and you're still making more PPD on that single one.


----------



## rhkcommander959

are virtual clients still more efficient or not anymore?


----------



## zodac

Nope, Windows SMP is the way to go.


----------



## terence52

ok some updates from me








3100.71 from my 4890
354.03 from my x4 [email protected] 3.25ghzx


----------



## zodac

Probably a bit more than 350 PPD on the x4, but it's all appreciated.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Probably a bit more than 350 PPD on the x4, but it's all appreciated.









got it.
for a gud cause








too bad its 8.30 here already.
another 2-3 more hr of folding be4 i hit the sack


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


got it.
for a gud cause








too bad its 8.30 here already.
another 2-3 more hr of folding be4 i hit the sack


Can't you just leave it crunching while you sleep..?


----------



## KZISME

sign me up


----------



## zodac

Send mortimersnerd a PM.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Is the link/Googledocs thing not working any more..?


----------



## zodac

It's closed; any late entrants should PM mortimersnerd.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oic...


----------



## Kaldari

Now We Push!


----------



## Digitalkryme

Im still pumping out roughly 10k, wish it was more but nothing i can do!

unless anyone wants to kindly donate a better GPU, only running a BFG 8800 gts 512 with clocks of 713/1782/1065

btw im running the smp client setup as instructed on here, and i have the -smp arguement at the end, but does it make any difference putting the -advmethods also, i thought this was part of the config?


----------



## slickwilly

I have received mortimersnerd's approval















or may be zodac's I'm not really sure


----------



## zodac

Mort's yesterday, mine at the moment.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme*


btw im running the smp client setup as instructed on here, and i have the -smp arguement at the end, but does it make any difference putting the -advmethods also, i thought this was part of the config?


It _is_ included in the config, but some people can't get an a3 WU until they add it in the shortcut too. So I mention it here and there.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme*


Im still pumping out roughly 10k, wish it was more but nothing i can do!

unless anyone wants to kindly donate a better GPU, only running a BFG 8800 gts 512 with clocks of 713/1782/1065

btw im running the smp client setup as instructed on here, and i have the -smp arguement at the end, but does it make any difference putting the -advmethods also, i thought this was part of the config?


Go to payday loans and get 800 dollars, then go to microcenter and get 4 gtx260s. Or 3 GTX 260s and a Antec 750.


----------



## MacG32

2.4 mil more points to catch up. Where can we get that from in a hurry? Less than 2 days to go for EVGA to finish. I thought about paying for a supercomputer's time, but it would take longer to get approved and setup. The cost would be 5 digits too...


----------



## Digitalkryme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Go to payday loans and get 800 dollars, then go to microcenter and get 4 gtx260s. Or 3 GTX 260s and a Antec 750.


lol, i would but im in the UK


----------



## Magus2727

Think I will need to turn off the SMP client I started on the lap top... its getting CPu temps up to 99* C







... its only rated for 95*C..... I will stick with my desktops.


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Think I will need to turn off the SMP client I started on the lap top... its getting CPu temps up to 99* C







... its only rated for 95*C..... I will stick with my desktops.

Go single core client?

Also how much faster would a extra 200mhz be on a Q6600?
It involves going upto 1.6vCore that i dont wanna do if its not gonna be a drastic change.


----------



## Smykster

Do I have to add -advmethods flag to my smp client? Im currently just using the -smp flag, yet I'm getting gromac a3 WU 3209 credit per WU and 11k ppd. Is this optimal?


----------



## Newbie2009

Looking @ OCN's score and the OCNChimpin score, I guess a LOT of people did not bother switching over for a few days.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Looking @ OCN's score and the OCNChimpin score, I guess a LOT of people did not bother switching over for a few days.


Kinda hard to not switch over for a few days when CC started yesterday


----------



## dmreeves

Hey I saw a link to add your name to the Google Spreadsheet list of OCN folding members but can't find it now







How can I add myself to the official OCN list?


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmreeves*


Hey I saw a link to add your name to the Google Spreadsheet list of OCN folding members but can't find it now







How can I add myself to the official OCN list?


This is the chimp challenge list, for a competition for the next few days, the official one will be stickied in the folding @ home section.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Look like we stall have a few people folding with the incorrect user name of OCNChimpin_ .







Thats 30K+ ppd we are missing and it makes them the 3rd highest producer on OCN right now link
Good news is that most of the people who signed up have had few or no points credited to their folding name . This can only indicate that they are folding for the OCNChimpin.


----------



## Magus2727

A list of "People" folding that have High Points in the last 24 hours....

OCNChimpin 
kiwwanna 
OCNChimpin_ 
michaeljr1186 
MRHANDS 
mklvotep 
Mjs 
playboy4u2nv 
Phonyphonecall 
HeavyLight117 
Finrond 
whlee 
Cliftonious 
AyeYo 
metallicamaster3 
Lucas_Lamer 
Aku53 
steakikan 
RoscoeMcGurk 
Charles_Tahara
killerquag 
Raven_766 
taeric 
homeworkfolder 
Klue22 
grmnasasin0227 
magenois 
DespisedIcon63

* why do you have points under your names????*

Also it looks like some people are folding with a SPACE after the OCNChimpin name.... These do not count for us!!!! Please make sure you dont have a spacer after OCNChimpin......


----------



## gamer11200

Did some tweaking of the GPU Client for ATI by setting FLUSH_INTERVAL to 512 instead of 384 and im seeing that I'm now getting 1000more ppd (now roughly low 3000). Hopefully that is of some benefit to the team in our fight against EVGApes.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Look like we stall have a few people folding with the incorrect user name of OCNChimpin_ .







Thats 30K+ ppd we are missing and it makes them the 3rd highest producer on OCN right now link
Good news is that most of the people who signed up have had few or no points credited to their folding name . This can only indicate that they are folding for the OCNChimpin.










I do not believe that.

I just opened this thread to post the same thing. lol. We had some people folding for OCNChimpinTeam=37726 at one point too.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


Did some tweaking of the GPU Client for ATI by setting FLUSH_INTERVAL to 512 instead of 384 and im seeing that I'm now getting 1000more ppd (now roughly low 3000). Hopefully that is of some benefit to the team in our fight against EVGApes.


Are you SMP folding also?? has it had any change to the SMP client PPD?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


I do not believe that.

I just opened this thread to post the same thing. lol. We had some people folding for OCNChimpinTeam=37726 at one point too.


Taken care of both mistaken names.


----------



## cazza1938812

Ok i have setup my gpu client (i think) and it's ticking away on both cores (both at 99% usage) but how do i know if i am actually contributing?


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cazza1938812* 
Ok i have setup my gpu client (i think) and it's ticking away on both cores (both at 99% usage) but how do i know if i am actually contributing?

You can display the GPU client and it should show the username


----------



## Boyboyd

Just a quick question.

What happens to the prizes if we don't win?


----------



## zodac

If you followed my guides, there are instructions on installing HFM on the client; use that.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
A list of "People" folding that have High Points in the last 24 hours....

OCNChimpin
kiwwanna
OCNChimpin_
michaeljr1186
MRHANDS
mklvotep
Mjs
playboy4u2nv
Phonyphonecall
HeavyLight117
Finrond
whlee
Cliftonious
AyeYo
metallicamaster3
Lucas_Lamer
Aku53
steakikan
RoscoeMcGurk
Charles_Tahara
killerquag
Raven_766
taeric
homeworkfolder
Klue22
grmnasasin0227
magenois
DespisedIcon63

*why do you have points under your names????*

Also it looks like some people are folding with a SPACE after the OCNChimpin name.... These do not count for us!!!! Please make sure you dont have a spacer after OCNChimpin......

Yeah that part saddens me. I guess some rigs arent as easily accessible.


----------



## Magus2727

I know some of the people cant get to servers that are unable to make changes but there are quite a few who have kept a steady PPPD over the last few days and has not changed in the last 22 hours.... In reality we need more points then what is being "Lost" but still makes me sad also...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cazza1938812*


Ok i have setup my gpu client (i think) and it's ticking away on both cores (both at 99% usage) but how do i know if i am actually contributing?


You can use HFM.net as well. The howto is on the SMP client page. Just create a new client and direct it to the [email protected] GPU folder instead of the SMP client's folder.

For some reason, my SMP client actually got an a3 WU. I wish it would do that for me...







Of course it takes my processor 14 hours to do an a3 WU, but it'll get another 1850 PPD...


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


You can use HFM.net as well. The howto is on the SMP client page. Just create a new client and direct it to the [email protected] GPU folder instead of the SMP client's folder.

For some reason, my SMP client actually got an a3 WU. I wish it would do that for me...







Of course it takes my processor 14 hours to do an a3 WU, but it'll get another 1850 PPD...


Both mine are getting A3's no wonder my AMD is crawling atm.


----------



## sweffymo

I set the core's priority to realtime, and now my computer lags while browsing the web.







I want to see what it does to my PPD...


----------



## zodac

Put it to High; no lag.

And you won't notice an increase (not to its full potential anyway) in PPD unless you turn off the applications, the screen, and walk away.

Trust me; I know.


----------



## herkalurk

Sign me up, same username on both.


----------



## Decade

Going strong my on 4830.


----------



## khaotic

Just seen this, so count me in, if i am not to late









Ow and my username is the same on both


----------



## Tech-Boy

I have been folding on a gtx 260/5770/x4 940 since hour one and still going strong! Come on OCN we can beat them every rig on ocn needs to start folding for OCNChimpin NOW! The pride of the best overclockers on the net is on the line!


----------



## mbreitba

Got an 8800GT working on "Protein" right now, dual 5620's working on "CMF in water" and a 3320 working on "CMF in water". The 8800GT is chugging through it's WU's, but the others look like they're going a little slow. 4 folding WU's working on the dual 5620's and 2 WU's working on the 3320.

Any idea what the point value for the CMF in water WU's are?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice one guys !


----------



## LightsInTheDark

Sign me up, Im goin full speed with my 8600GTS.

Barely any impact...buuut its all i got goin.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Stats updated!

The gap is getting narrower but not quick enough! We need more folders!


----------



## IEATFISH

Do we know where EVGA's 1.3 mil update came from? Were those their blade servers I read they had gotten set up?


----------



## LightsInTheDark

Wheres mah postbit!


----------



## xlastshotx

Ive just gotten my machine running at 100%, before it was only running at about 80%

















to bad I dont still also have the pair of GTX260's I used to have, that would have been another 10,000ppd


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herkalurk*


Sign me up, same username on both.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *khaotic*


Just seen this, so count me in, if i am not to late









Ow and my username is the same on both


Send mortimersnerd a PM; he'll let you know about late entries.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Going strong my on 4830.


Could you email it to [email protected] please?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbreitba*


Any idea what the point value for the CMF in water WU's are?


Set up HFM for the GPU guide to find out the WU values.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Do we know where EVGA's 1.3 mil update came from? Were those their blade servers I read they had gotten set up?


Seems like it.


----------



## Digitalkryme

*[HWC] FiXT: FYI Guys - Some interesting info - This last Update:

[HWC] FiXT: EVGA: 680,398 Points

[HWC] FiXT: OCN: 735, 784 Points *

Come on guys and gals, were catching up but still a long way to go!!


----------



## Boyboyd

My GPU client is processing a huge WU i think.

It makes the







smiley lag. lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


My GPU client is processing a huge WU i think.

It makes the







smiley lag. lol


----------



## Enfluenza

more PPD on the way when i get my 8600GTS! it hasent come in the mail yet.
when i get it i will fold arounf 4k PPD i think and SMP on opty 170 (dual core) should get a few hundred more PPD.
btw, can a 7600GS fold? 
they dont have shader cores but can it fold anything?


----------



## epidemic

I wish I still had my 275 co-op.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epidemic*


I wish I still had my 275 co-op.










I wish you had it too.


----------



## ps-gunkie

IEATFISH, EVGA were bragging on HWC's CC page before the start that they were all holding onto their big WU's so they could finish them when the challenge started, even though this is actually against the rules. Shame there's no way to check it though.

The fact that we're closing in on EVGA makes me happy though, I hope we can keep it up and catch them before the challenge ends







.


----------



## GBob314

Both teams points/update average are not far off each other, could end up narrowing the gap towards the end.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GBob314*


Both teams points/update average are not far off each other, could end up narrowing the gap towards the end.


The problem is that the end is less than 2 days from now already =\\.


----------



## GOTFrog

Sing me up but I don't think I picked a user name when I started it.


----------



## GBob314

According to EOC EVGA is estimated to finish in 6.9 days so that gives us another day or 2 to catch up before it's a lost cause for first.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Add me to the Doc sheet... my folding username is AlbertGomez. I'll be folding on a PS3, my sig rig, and 4 P4 HT 3.0GHz Dells.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
Add me to the Doc sheet... my folding username is AlbertGomez. I'll be folding on a PS3, my sig rig, and 4 P4 HT 3.0GHz Dells.

PM mortimersnerd about it.


----------



## Casper123

I am officially folding on my GPU now for CC!!!!


----------



## Kaldari

So basically we need to make up 2.5mil points in a week. I would say that's doable as long as people keep trickling in and nobody stops folding.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
So basically we need to make up 2.5mil points in a week. I would say that's doable as long as people keep trickling in and nobody stops folding.

I'll be honest, if crossed my mind when i wanted to play GTA4 earlier.

But i'm still going, i'm in this till we win. Hope i don't get withdrawal symptoms lol.


----------



## sweffymo

Now that I have properly configured the SMP client, I am getting 5600 PPD, which is 2000 more than just with my 4890.

My CPU is sitting comfortably at 45c, and my GPU is also comfy at 53c. My computer sounds like a dust buster though... 4890 fan at 60%, CPU cooler fan at 2400RPM is quite a bit of noise...


----------



## dranas

Ill be folding at max till the very end!


----------



## Kaldari

This now dictatorship! You no stop folding! You stop, we know! You stop, we find you! We find you and keel you!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
This now dictatorship! You no stop folding! You stop, we know! You stop, we find you! We find you and keel you!









haha, i want to sig that so badly


----------



## GOTFrog

My wife is going to flip when she comes down stair to watch TV, my comp is way too loud right now


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GBob314* 
According to EOC EVGA is estimated to finish in 6.9 days so that gives us another day or 2 to catch up before it's a lost cause for first.

Weird, the HWC stats page based on Stanford says 40.8 hours until EVGA finish.

EVGApes 1 7,455,156 7,455,156 40.8 hours
OCNChimpin 2 5,034,504 5,034,504 3.0 days


----------



## Menace

I just finished my first project (6502), started at 3am ended now 1pm. How do I figure out how many points I'm getting?


----------



## zodac

Are you using HFM or Fahmon?

And P 6502 is a Unicore WU. Did you:

• Successfully run install.bat
• Add the -smp flag
• Add the -advmethods flag


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are you using HFM or Fahmon?

And P 6502 is a Unicore WU. Did you:

• Successfully run install.bat
• Add the -smp flag
• Add the -advmethods flag


I am not sure, how do I double check?


----------



## zodac

HFM

install.bat is in the install location.

Guide; follow it for instructions on how to add -smp, then add a space and -advmethods flag. So it looks like this:

-smp -advmethods


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


HFM

install.bat is in the install location.

Guide; follow it for instructions on how to add -smp, then add a space and -advmethods flag. So it looks like this:

-smp -advmethods


What is the advmethods flag for?


----------



## brettek

to get new work units with higher points


----------



## zodac

Requests the a3 WUs (with bonuses).


----------



## Menace

Redid the [email protected] configuration and installed HFM. Gave me an error and client shutdown message. Downloaded Fahcore 3 and now working on project 6023.

Edit: I guess its working because now my cpu usage is at 100% and temps are at 56*C. Before it was 25% and 49*C.


----------



## zodac

Ok, at least you got the right WU.









Now for HFM.. I'll be back with a link for an older version; should work.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettek*


to get new work units with higher points


Thanks going to add it, can you add it to the gpu client too or only CPU.

Also zodac, I have a gtx 260 and ati 5770 folding at the same time in the same system for OCNChimpin however fahmon nor hfm so my stats fir the gpu's I know they are running as the client is open and they have work units but hfm just says unknown, any tips for this? Thanks keep up the good work people we have to give them a run for there money!


----------



## Painstouch

I kinda forgot the start date of the CC, but here it goes, contributing with humble 5476PPD from my 9800 GTX. Every little bit counts.

So does the post count, since I desire to get onto that OCNChimpin list, but do not have sufficient amount of posts to even send one PM.

For science!


----------



## zodac

Try this version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Thanks going to add it, can you add it to the gpu client too or only CPU.

Also zodac, I have a gtx 260 and ati 5770 folding at the same time in the same system for OCNChimpin however fahmon nor hfm so my stats fir the gpu's I know they are running as the client is open and they have work units but hfm just says unknown, any tips for this? Thanks keep up the good work people we have to give them a run for there money!


Reinstall HFM; no idea why this has started happening, but that's the best way forward.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Painstouch*


I kinda forgot the start date of the CC, but here it goes, contributing with humble 5476PPD from my 9800 GTX. Every little bit counts.

So does the post count, since I desire to get onto that OCNChimpin list, but do not have sufficient amount of posts to even send one PM.

For science!











You'll need to get in touch with mortimersnerd. I think you can PM once you get 10 posts on the site.


----------



## ljason8eg

Well finals are consuming my time so I got my 5870 going for OCNChimpin. Hopefully its not too late to sign up. I sent Mortimersnerd a PM.


----------



## zodac

That should be fine.


----------



## brettek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Thanks going to add it, can you add it to the gpu client too or only CPU.


Yeah only for the SMP cpu client.


----------



## TurboHertz

VMware only uses 4 cores! The guide says it uses 8! Nothing works and it errors out!, help!!!!!


----------



## zodac

I replied in the VMware thread.


----------



## TurboHertz

Oops, sent you a pm anyways.


----------



## Menace

I can't get HFM to show anything. all it says is client unavailable/offline. Does it update with the FAH window, if so the last update was at 1:29pm.

By the math, it looks like it will take me over 16 hours to finish this project.


----------



## zodac

Is the bar yellow/red/grey. And which clients? 1 SMP and 1 GPU?


----------



## Wishmaker

We need more Jiggawatts!!!!


----------



## Hydraulic

Ive got no ac in my house now...it sucks. This morning my gpu was around 62c and now its all the way up to 74c - 76c. Ive seen more ppl run theirs hotter, but it kinda worries me when my card is that hot. Am i good or should i turn it down to use 70% ish of the card's power?


----------



## zodac

Ahh, you're fine. GPUs aren't in trouble until you're getting to 95-100Â°. Mine folded at 90Â° for a few months before I sorted it out.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


We need more Jiggawatts!!!!


At least 1.21.


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Is the bar yellow/red/grey. And which clients? 1 SMP and 1 GPU?


Grey and 1 SMP client


----------



## zodac

Ok, scroll up in the SMP client, and it will give the active location; enter that place into HFM.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


Ive got no ac in my house now...it sucks. This morning my gpu was around 62c and now its all the way up to 74c - 76c. Ive seen more ppl run theirs hotter, but it kinda worries me when my card is that hot. Am i good or should i turn it down to use 70% ish of the card's power?


If you want it to run cooler you can go into the controls and change the fan speed... think you can with navida cards... my ATI card stis at 74*C but had only a 50% duty cycle on the fan, i i bump it up it drops down to low 60's


----------



## mbreitba

So 4 of my WU's are supposed to finish in 11 hours, 2 in 27 hours.

How would I go about configuring those clients to pull less intense WU's after those are done to maximize the amount of WU's they can finish before the end of the competition? Currently they're all pulling A1 WU's.


----------



## zodac

a1s? Did you add the -advmethods flag?


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


If you want it to run cooler you can go into the controls and change the fan speed... think you can with navida cards... my ATI card stis at 74*C but had only a 50% duty cycle on the fan, i i bump it up it drops down to low 60's



Yea fan is at 90%, My wife just walked in the computer room and said " Why is it so much hotter in here?" lol Well its going to start getting cooler here come night time and i figure the card has been through worse. The person who had it before me had it in a small hp case and kept the fan at 30% and ran the card 24/7. Lets win this thing!


----------



## mbreitba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
a1s? Did you add the -advmethods flag?

According to the web-interface on them, yes, they're supposed to be running advmethods - using the notfred boot disk.


----------



## zodac

I just noticed; you'll need to make sure it has the latest SMP version (v6.29). Any way of updating it?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydraulic* 
Yea fan is at 90%, My wife just walked in the computer room and said " Why is it so much hotter in here?" lol Well its going to start getting cooler here come night time and i figure the card has been through worse. The person who had it before me had it in a small hp case and kept the fan at 30% and ran the card 24/7. Lets win this thing!

the correct answer for your wife is "it wasn't all that hot till you walked in". Then make some sort of a 'you know what I'm sayin'? kind of eye movement/wink kind of deal.

That'll shut'er up.


----------



## Menace

Couldn't get HFM to work, I give up. My room is now at 81*F







I think I'll leave the PC folding, but if my room reaches 83*F its going off.


----------



## Magus2727

Get a fan and blow it out into the hall way... Sleep in the NUDE! All for the cause!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
the correct answer for your wife is "it wasn't all that hot till you walked in". Then make some sort of a 'you know what I'm sayin'? kind of eye movement/wink kind of deal.

That'll shut'er up.

I want to sig that.


----------



## Menace

I may be able to set up an Athlon 440 SMP client later tonight or so. It all depends on my room temps, 81*F is killing me (usually at 75*F)


----------



## swat565

How do I get on the list, I emailed my proof of CC?


----------



## mbreitba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I just noticed; you'll need to make sure it has the latest SMP version (v6.29). Any way of updating it?

As soon as the WU's that are working right now are done, I'll kick it back into CentOS and install the latest core. It was simpler to just boot it off of the auto-generated CD since I've got Windows on one SSD, Linux on the other, and I'm using them to test some InfiniBand network stuff. Didn't want to bork up the CentOS install, but I have to re-install it on another blade anyway, so no big deal.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swat565* 
How do I get on the list, I emailed my proof of CC?

Should be enough. Mort will go through them himself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbreitba* 
As soon as the WU's that are working right now are done, I'll kick it back into CentOS and install the latest core. It was simpler to just boot it off of the auto-generated CD since I've got Windows on one SSD, Linux on the other, and I'm using them to test some InfiniBand network stuff. Didn't want to bork up the CentOS install, but I have to re-install it on another blade anyway, so no big deal.

Make sure to add the -oneunit flag to them


----------



## Ovlovian

It's frustrating to see my Folding Team Rank going down because it means people with more folding than me are folding for THEMSELVES rather than the team.


----------



## MistaBernie

That would be my second sig of the day.. the other one was...

http://www.overclock.net/9270331-post48.html

Keep it up though. Dont forget, we have consoles for gaming and iphones for pron. We should be covered, go go go!!!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
It's frustrating to see my Folding Team Rank going down because it means people with more folding than me are folding for THEMSELVES rather than the team.

Dont get too frustrated by that. Some people just dont have access to 100% of their folding resources (MarkT for example) - he's like 99% changed over..

Remember, concentrate on what _you_ can do for the team, not what other (teams/members/etc) are/aren't doing - otherwise, you'll drive yourself crazy...


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Dont get too frustrated by that. Some people just dont have access to 100% of their folding resources (MarkT for example) - he's like 99% changed over..

Remember, concentrate on what _you_ can do for the team, not what other (teams/members/etc) are/aren't doing - otherwise, you'll drive yourself crazy...

I know, it's just lame we're losing to eVga when they are outgunning us with less %-wise support from their group. I think we're more unified than them but they just have bigger guns.


----------



## Kaldari

It's going to be tough, but I honestly think we can do this if we just keep people folding. I don't think most of EVGA has the same resolve as us. Watch their PPD keep creeping down, down, down.


----------



## GOTFrog

how do I show that I'm folding for the CC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
I know, it's just lame we're losing to eVga when they are outgunning us with less %-wise support from their group. I think we're more unified than them but they just have bigger guns.

Bigger numbers. Way more Evga folders then OCN folders.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bigger numbers. Way more Evga folders then OCN folders.


It's not hard to get people to fold when you PAY them


----------



## A_Blind_Man

acatually no, just bigger machines, according to stanford they only have 1129 active clients, whereas we have 1557, Also we have 85-90% of our team/points in OCNChimpin wheras EVGA has like 60%.
in my book that is a win!


----------



## Kaninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


It's not hard to get people to fold when you PAY them










LOL, well I wouldn't say we get paid to fold. A lot of folders on our team don't even generate enough points to qualify for the "EVGA bucks". Of the folders that do qualify they don't just stop when they reach the magical payout total....they keep going for the cause, even though there is no more personal gain to be had.

Do a few do it just for the bucks? I guess there are a few. Being on the team since we were outside of the top 10 and before any incentives I know that we were a rising powerhouse already and I believe the trend continued regardless of EVGA bucks.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

awww kaninja we really could have used your 285
And yeah the bucks system really is not the reason for their turnout they just have alot of good ppl


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaninja*


LOL, well I wouldn't say we get paid to fold. A lot of folders on our team don't even generate enough points to qualify for the "EVGA bucks". Of the folders that do qualify they don't just stop when they reach the magical payout total....they keep going for the cause, even though there is no more personal gain to be had.

Do a few do it just for the bucks? I guess there are a few. Being on the team since we were outside of the top 10 and before any incentives I know that we were a rising powerhouse already and I believe the trend continued regardless of EVGA bucks.


Fair points. I just think monetary compensation defeats the entire idea and spirit of [email protected]


----------



## Kaninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


awww kaninja we really could have used your 285
And yeah the bucks system really is not the reason for their turnout they just have alot of good ppl


Actually it's not the 285 that's doing the damage. It's the customers rig to my left.....I'm breaking it in.







It has an OC'd i5-750 OC'd to 3.6Ghz that's pushing 11k PPD. I was shocked at how it embarrasses my Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz.









The big difference in our team this year is really 2 things. Organization, and the move away from GPU folding being our main focus. SMP and -bigadv CPU folding has really become very popular with our team. I remember last year that we were heavily GPU oriented....this year it's a solid mix of both.

Either way, this is an awesome event for a great cause. Keep folding and good luck!


----------



## burksdb

any reason my cpu seems to be loosing points. i started it yesterday and it showed 15-16k now it only shows 9.5k, and my 2 5770's are doing about 1.5k each. any ideas


----------



## SugarySnack

Just waiting for my passkey from Zodac and I will have my Q9550 on this







. I might even get my 8800GT in on it.

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Magus2727

Depending on the WU you will get different PPD depending on the WU you get..

The 5770's should be getting more.... take a look at this guide...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-client.html

at the top it talks about stuff to do for ATi users... I get about 3 K out of each one of my 5770's


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Depending on the WU you will get different PPD depending on the WU you get..

The 5770's should be getting more.... take a look at this guide...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-client.html

at the top it talks about stuff to do for ATi users... I get about 3 K out of each one of my 5770's


how do i check... i've followed the guide to the "T" also added the reg fixes.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaninja*


Actually it's not the 285 that's doing the damage. It's the customers rig to my left.....I'm breaking it in.







It has an OC'd i5-750 OC'd to 3.6Ghz that's pushing 11k PPD. I was shocked at how it embarrasses my Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz.









The big difference in our team this year is really 2 things. Organization, and the move away from GPU folding being our main focus. SMP and -bigadv CPU folding has really become very popular with our team. I remember last year that we were heavily GPU oriented....this year it's a solid mix of both.

Either way, this is an awesome event for a great cause. Keep folding and good luck!


Thanks Kaninja, you do your team a great service. My impression of most eVga folders hasn't been positive.


----------



## jspeedracer

Not sure if anyone noticed but we were only 4k points less then evga on the last points update!


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


Not sure if anyone noticed but we were only 4k points less then evga on the last points update!


?
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/
We looking at the same numbers?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


?
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/
We looking at the same numbers?


Check the stats link in my sig.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Check the stats link in my sig.


thats heartbreaking, guess ill have to setup an smp client for when im sleeping, but i havn't smp'e'd b4 so hopefully i dont get to hot temps usually around 20-25 when i get up in the morning anyway


----------



## Dee.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burksdb* 
any reason my cpu seems to be loosing points. i started it yesterday and it showed 15-16k now it only shows 9.5k, and my 2 5770's are doing about 1.5k each. any ideas

You lost bonus points on your cpu smp client because the bonus points are an incentive to finish the wu as fast as you can. The longer it takes, the less points you get.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Check the stats link in my sig.


Why is the hardware Canuks page so off?
That's not near as bad as I thought it was! Lets do this!


----------



## zodac

Yeah, not sure. The EOC CC page is off too, so no idea what's going on there. I know the spreadsheet would be the most accurate. Though I'm updating it, so I wouldn't say anything else.


----------



## MistaBernie

we were 4k below _this EOC/HWC update_ - we're still down by ~2.5 million.. still alot.. but, nobody's hit 20 million yet, so not done yet.


----------



## zodac

Someone go buy/rent/get a couple of blade servers.

Please.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Someone go buy/rent/get a couple of blade servers.

Please.

I'm trying I'm trying... but it's not looking good.


----------



## Dman

Starting folding, only doing the smp since my gfx card is not supported and I can't get a copy of vmware player (email link never arrives.)


----------



## wierdo124

As JadeMiner said, (and everyone from the GPU competition has heard)...

It ain't over till the fat lady sings!

And OCN is gaining


----------



## Kaldari

I honestly think we should put [stats may be inaccurate] next to the Canucks page link and then have a bold link leading to the EOC stats above or below it with [keep an eye on the Points Update column - it's close!].

I just don't want people to see inaccurate stats, get discouraged, and stop folding because they think it's really a lost cause. "Cause" referring to the competition, not cures for cancer.


----------



## zodac

I'll do that now.


----------



## Kaldari

Our PPD is only about 1,600 behind as of this last update. Keep it going!


----------



## brettek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*


Just waiting for my passkey from Zodac and I will have my Q9550 on this







. I might even get my 8800GT in on it.

The wait is killing me!


Might? ... Might? 
Get it turned on! GPU clients don't even need a passkey.

I'm doing all I can. When my sig rig is idle it outputs 1.3K (SMP+GPU) which I thought was okay, although I've seen some members getting 1.2K on just an Athlon X2 3000+... I wonder how they do that?

My secondary celeron just uploaded it's WU and is working on the next one.. not sure if it finishes in time but I'll keep it running just in case


----------



## Menace

How do I get my name on the sign-up list, do I have to provide screenshots and all that (or is that just for the prize winners)?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Menace*


How do I get my name on the sign-up list, do I have to provide screenshots and all that (or is that just for the prize winners)?


Well you can start Folding right away. You can be added to the list by Pm'ing the OP of this thread. Screenshots are only for prizes.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I honestly think we should put [stats may be inaccurate] next to the Canucks page link and then have a bold link leading to the EOC stats above or below it with [keep an eye on the Points Update column - it's close!].

I just don't want people to see inaccurate stats, get discouraged, and stop folding because they think it's really a lost cause. "Cause" referring to the competition, not cures for cancer.


Just quoting in case it was skipped. I'd seriously consider doing it both in this OP and the "This Is OCN" thread.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm in


----------



## Tech-Boy

By the way to we need to provide screenshots now or later?

So want to beat evga, I was lurking on there forums and they seem to be getting a bit over confident. I believe that if we all pull together hard and no one stops folding we may still stand a chance!

Go OCN!


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

My 9800gt has been folding for 24hrs..Stay in this folks!


----------



## csm11

Keep it going, playas!


----------



## lilraver018

Ok, due to zodac's extreamly simple guide and ease to understand. i am set up for folding. stock though. But i do hope it will help.


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilraver018* 
Ok, due to zodac's extreamly simple guide and ease to understand. i am set up for folding. stock though. But i do hope it will help.

Every little helps!


----------



## jfryery

I'm in, my 5870 has been at it for 26 hours or so now.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Can I just leave my name here to sign up or do I have to fill out a form or something? I've tried editing the document, but it wont let me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
Can I just leave my name here to sign up or do I have to fill out a form or something? I've tried editing the document, but it wont let me.

Send Mort a PM.


----------



## gbrilliantq

Sorry I'm late, I'm in and folding again and only for OCN.


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I've been wondering, is there a page that shows the wu output of nvidia cards vs ati cards?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuzukakiba2*


I've been wondering, is there a page that shows the wu output of nvidia cards vs ati cards?


Not in that sense, but this is what you're looking for.


----------



## hitman1985

just dumped ~ 60k points into the next update







will dump smp's from now on.


----------



## GroupB

Well Sign up are close but I will help you guys with my 3 system, I just finish setting all clients and everything, thanks for the nice tutorial btw

The cpu client + gpu on my phenom 965 make it run hot, Im a little worry I set the affinity of the cpu client to 3 core and the gpu to 1 core. The temps are the same as prime95 stress but that not a temps range I like to be for 24 hour 53C on the phenom II 965, Ist close to the 55 safe limit.

If I redo the config of the smp client and set the max cpu % to 80 or 90 , this will help remove 2-3 degree? I dont want to drop my OC to allow folding to run 24 hour


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GroupB*


Well Sign up are close but I will help you guys with my 3 system, I just finish setting all clients and everything, thanks for the nice tutorial btw

The cpu client + gpu on my phenom 965 make it run hot, Im a little worry I set the affinity of the cpu client to 3 core and the gpu to 1 core. The temps are the same as prime95 stress but that not a temps range I like to be for 24 hour 53C on the phenom II 965, Ist close to the 55 safe limit.

If I redo the config of the smp client and set the max cpu % to 80 or 90 , this will help remove 2-3 degree? I dont want to drop my OC to allow folding to run 24 hour


60 is the danger temp for the 995/965 quads


----------



## GroupB

I know its 62 the max of the chip , but for me its 55, I like to play safe specialy when you know that temperature report program are sometime off a little


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GroupB*


I know its 62 the max of the chip , but for me its 55, I like to play safe specialy when you know that temperature report program are sometime off a little


yeh i know that feeling

had mine folding last night @ 3.9Ghz temp went up to 60 and the after 2 hours crashed

so i know what you mean


----------



## 87dtna

Got the I7 up and running. Unfortunately I don't have a good cooler for it so I'm only on 3.4ghz....but it's still pulling 11k PPD.
So now my main intel rig is folding SMP with an I7, and the gtx275 co-op...total of 24k PPD. My back-up AMD Phenom II quad rig is pulling 18k with two 8800gts 512mb's and the CPU also at 3.4ghz SMP all folding. So, 42k total PPD now from me for OCN WOOT!


----------



## Aaroman

I just started the smp client on my i7. If someone wants to help me be more efficient then it would be appreciated.

oh and sign me up


----------



## Iroh

Everyone running in Windows 7! *Turn off your Aero*, whether running GPU or not!

Just in SMP I netted an immediate 500 pt gain, pushed over 9k for the first time.

-your friendly neighborhood chimpin reminder


----------



## pez

I kinda dived in, but how long does this go on for?


----------



## Iroh

We have 3 days or less to catch the juggernaut, as they're near half to the 20 mil point already.


----------



## tweek43110

A reminder to all who forgot *disable windows aero on Vista/7* it will add a decent bump in our PPD performance!

Iroh you beat me lol


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iroh* 
Everyone running in Windows 7! *Turn off your Aero*, whether running GPU or not!

Just in SMP I netted an immediate 500 pt gain, pushed over 9k for the first time.

-your friendly neighborhood chimpin reminder

Thanks, just did it! GO Team GO!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I need someone to shoot me the passkey for OCNChimpin. I'm leaving my SMP and GPU on overnight!

Nevermind... found it on the SMP setup guide thread.


----------



## Ovlovian

Oh, no wonder I keep getting weird WU and failed WU. My dad keeps shutting off my computer when I'm at work. Ef Em El


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
Oh, no wonder I keep getting weird WU and failed WU. My dad keeps shutting off my computer when I'm at work. Ef Em El

Smack him down... nicely, of course


----------



## Kaldari

Lock the computer and unplug the power button from the mobo. Then the only way he can turn it off is by unplugging it from the wall, assuming your PSU doesn't have a switch. He may still do that, but it's all I can think of short of hard-wiring it to the house.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
Lock the computer and unplug the power button from the mobo. Then the only way he can turn it off is by unplugging it from the wall. He may still do that, but it's all I can think of short of hard-wiring it to the house.

He would. It's like having a discussion with a selective filter. He hears when there is something he can argue against and goes deaf when something actually makes sense and he can't deny or counter.


----------



## zomgiwin

just switched my gpu client from my normal forum i fold for to ocnchimpin, i'll switch back to my normal team after.
i'm not in it for the contest, so i'm not posting proof


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zomgiwin* 
just switched my gpu client from my normal forum i fold for to ocnchimpin, i'll switch back to my normal team after.
i'm not in it for the contest, so i'm not posting proof

Thanks for the assist! Glad you can help


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Thanks for the assist! Glad you can help









i like to fold for the cause, but sometimes, when duty calls, i'll fold for something like this lol


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
He would. It's like having a discussion with a selective filter. He hears when there is something he can argue against and goes deaf when something actually makes sense and he can't deny or counter.

underclock your CPU, then lower all your fans down to inaudible levels. Unplug any case lighting (including power/HDD LED).

Win! (No kidding, I used to do this to ensure 24/7 folding).


----------



## Gen

I'm surprised I haven't tripped a breaker, this whole end of the house just came off one 15A breaker (excluding bathroom).

Good luck guys and gals, I'm hitting the hay...


----------



## ACM

Even though I forgot to signup I will still fold on.


----------



## Ovlovian

HFM is all wiggy. Only reporting 400ppd even though I'm doing 2min/frame in GPU client and 10min/frame in SMP.

SMP isn't even showing up in HFM.


----------



## Willhemmens

Need to replace my Opteron with a dual core 939 chip so I can fold on dual 4770's instead.


----------



## hitoriko

WOOOOOOOOOOOOT

My 4gb of DDR3 arrived Kingston Hyper X i'll chuck it in and see if i can get my score up alot!


----------



## rhkcommander959

i think thats right? that gpu load is almost done but hfm doesn't report it proper. fahmon does ok i guess..


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


A list of "People" folding that have High Points in the last 24 hours....

OCNChimpin 
kiwwanna 
OCNChimpin_ 
michaeljr1186 
MRHANDS 
mklvotep 
Mjs 
playboy4u2nv 
Phonyphonecall 
HeavyLight117 
Finrond 
whlee 
Cliftonious 
AyeYo 
metallicamaster3 
Lucas_Lamer 
Aku53 
steakikan 
RoscoeMcGurk 
Charles_Tahara
killerquag 
Raven_766 
taeric 
homeworkfolder 
Klue22 
grmnasasin0227 
magenois 
DespisedIcon63

* why do you have points under your names????*

Also it looks like some people are folding with a SPACE after the OCNChimpin name.... These do not count for us!!!! Please make sure you dont have a spacer after OCNChimpin......


LOL name and SHAME


----------



## sweffymo

Aahhhhhhh!

GPU2 client can't get its WUs or transmit the one it just finished!!!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

about to complete 16th WU


----------



## unleaded91

Hi,

i just started folding by following the guide from clicking the chimp next to the overclock.net logo at the top.

now, how do I know that I am folding for team OCN?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unleaded91*


Hi,

i just started folding by following the guide from clicking the chimp next to the overclock.net logo at the top.

now, how do I know that I am folding for team OCN?


If you used "OCNChimpin" as your name, and 37726 as the team number, you should be good to go







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Aahhhhhhh!

GPU2 client can't get its WUs or transmit the one it just finished!!!











You're not the only one having this problem. There's a bunch of server's down right now evidentally. I can't get a work unit right now either







.

Srry for double post if it happens.


----------



## dasparx

Damn, our avg CC PPD isnt even half of our teams PPD.. GUYS COME ON!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You're not the only one having this problem. There's a bunch of server's down right now evidentally. I can't get a work unit right now either







.

Srry for double post if it happens.


At least I'm still pulling 3500 ppd on 3 cores of my 940... Not much but better than nothing. At least it's night time and my CPU can be a nice cool 39c!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dasparx*


Damn, our avg CC PPD isnt even half of our teams PPD.. GUYS COME ON!


----------



## Dee.

Seems like it might be just an ati problem.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dee.*


Seems like it might be just an ati problem.


AKA you got a WU... Were you able to send the one you just finished? You live closer to the Stanford main servers than pioneerisloud and I do...


----------



## Dee.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
AKA you got a WU... Were you able to send the one you just finished? You live closer to the Stanford main servers than pioneerisloud and I do...

I haven't had any problems with getting and sending wu's for the past week.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dee.* 
I haven't had any problems with getting and sending wu's for the past week.

I haven't either until now...


----------



## Gill..

mines down...what's going on???









same issue, won't get new wu's

failed uploads?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
mines down...what's going on???









same issue, won't get new wu's

failed uploads?

Definitely failed uploads... look at our latest update...

This whole CC has been somewhat fishy weird...

Edit: Got a new WU on my 4890... A 511 this time though









SMP client also just sent results on a 2000 point WU.

Time for bed!


----------



## Ovlovian

For those of us folding, keep the faith.

We're doing good work for a good cause.

OCNChimpin!


----------



## Ovlovian

Back up over 6k ppd


----------



## hitoriko

my [email protected] smp failed at about 55% but my GPU managed to do 10 projects today


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Just want to ask....

Is it a race to 20 million points, or 20 million points more than there were at the start of the CC...??

I thought that it is/was the latter, but I'm getting the impression that others think it is just to twenty million..........and if it is the former, where is the record of what the points were as at the first point...?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

D'oh... Found a link in someone's sig and found what I was looking for...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...lenge_2010.php

That'd be it..


----------



## Kscott190

What happen?
Last year you guys ate us up for lunch, breakfast, and dinner.
Now you're barely competition


----------



## ltrevo

i'm on.. gonna start all the i5~i7 pc in my shop ^^


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kscott190*


What happen?
Last year you guys ate us up for lunch, breakfast, and dinner.
Now you're barely competition


you.bast.ofaa.FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## 87dtna

Been folding on my backup AMD rig since the start with 2x 8800gts 512mb's-










But I fired up my I7 rig last night with my gtx275 co-op, can't run more than 3.4ghz ATM because of crappy air cooler-










So now I'm pulling well over 40K PPD for OCN!


----------



## linkinparkfan007

damned isp went down during this...
network maintenance from like 12 to 6


----------



## ltrevo

juz download all the work u need thn swap out 1 by 1?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *87dtna* 
Been folding on my backup AMD rig since the start with 2x 8800gts 512mb's-










But I fired up my I7 rig last night with my gtx275 co-op, can't run more than 3.4ghz ATM because of crappy air cooler-










So now I'm pulling well over 40K PPD for OCN!

Nice ! +Rep


----------



## ACHILEE5

Can i turn the UAC back on, once SMP is installed?


----------



## Iroh

To be honest I never turned it off. Just set my shortcuts to run as administrator.


----------



## Syrillian

I just got my PS3 up and running.

I'll check back this afternoon to ensure that all is in order.

The Team Number was already 37726, and I switched to "OCNChimpin"... is that all that I need to do?


----------



## Hydraulic

Syrillian, ive never folded on a ps3 before but from what i hear thats all. you only need a passkey if its an smp client.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Anyone know why the points flatlined?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


Anyone know why the points flatlined?


What points are these..? The EOC link is still showing a large update (albeit, we could do with it being larger) as at the last update...


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


What points are these..? The EOC link is still showing a large update (albeit, we could do with it being larger) as at the last update...


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/

the graph, all lines have died it seems
meh, i'm sure next update it will be fine again


----------



## davea50

Just starting the smp and gpu2 clients. not sure what kind of ppd i can get with a phenomIIx4 at 3.8ghz and 5770 at 1000/1400, but i hope it helps.


----------



## mbreitba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

Make sure to add the -oneunit flag to them










Alright - 4 FahCore_a3.exe's running - load average of 14.70 on the dual-quad core 5620 system. Not sure how long those WU's will take, but it's giving her he-doublehockeysticks.


----------



## Juggernaut

My 4870 running GPU client, PS3 running, my mediacenter 8400GS running the GPU client and my MSI wind netbook folding on an atom 270









I have a question though. Can I run a GPU client and a CPU client simultaniously? My Q9550 and my mediacenters E6400 are doing "nothing" now.

I have a macbook aswell for which I downloaded folding @ home aswell. It sucks bigtime because I cannot see if its making any progress or not. It just says running or not running. I couldnt get the console client running though, maybe thats the better client. Anyone has a guide for folding on OSX?


----------



## Sparhawk

lol, it's both sad and funny seeing unstable OC's causing failed WU.

You never really know how stable your system is until you fold for a week solid.


----------



## Kick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*


My 4870 running GPU client, PS3 running, my mediacenter 8400GS running the GPU client and my MSI wind netbook folding on an atom 270









I have a question though. Can I run a GPU client and a CPU client simultaniously? My Q9550 and my mediacenters E6400 are doing "nothing" now.

I have a macbook aswell for which I downloaded folding @ home aswell. It sucks bigtime because I cannot see if its making any progress or not. It just says running or not running. I couldnt get the console client running though, maybe thats the better client. Anyone has a guide for folding on OSX?


yes u can have both running i believe.
try the smp client.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/

the graph, all lines have died it seems
meh, i'm sure next update it will be fine again


The OP stats that the Canucks site isn't reliable.... Here's a snip from the EOC site..


----------



## Tech-Boy

I just got the secret key









So what flag do I use on the cpu client so that I can change the key without messing up my current wu?


----------



## Aqualoon

I believe it's just -config

Just make sure to take it off after you reconfigure your client.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I believe it's just -config

Just make sure to take it off after you reconfigure your client.


Thanks worked perfectly! key changed and, my 61% progress on the wu was saved!

Man I didn't realize until this comp, how good my GTX 260 is a Folding! IT is just chugging through those Wu's like nothing!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The OP says signups are closed as of last night. Why would that be?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Chimp Challenge

*Sign ups are closed.*


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*









The OP says signups are closed as of last night. Why would that be?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...lenge-you.html


----------



## ny_driver

I never "signed up", I just started folding yesterday under the name OCNChimpin etc..etc...
Will my work be counted?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I never "signed up", I just started folding yesterday under the name OCNChimpin etc..etc...
Will my work be counted?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...lenge-you.html


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I never "signed up", I just started folding yesterday under the name OCNChimpin etc..etc...
Will my work be counted?


Yes! Keep up the good work!


----------



## zodac

Look up.


----------



## ny_driver

I see now, thank you.


----------



## ViralHack

Well I got folding to finally work without locking up my computer. I'm using the GPU2 version right now. So far its working like a charm. We'll see if it BSOD's in a few hours.

Now if I could only get friggin [email protected] to work then I would feel a lot better.

Viral


----------



## zodac

Maybe leave Seti until Tuesday, after the CC.









And take a look at the SMP client; you'll get a good 18k PPD out of your i7.


----------



## PizzaMan

editted


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, would've asked about Folding at work (got a quad core 9 series CPU running @ stock of 2.66 GHz) but as I only started there on Tuesday.........


----------



## jmcmtank

Just 17 members short of 1000 folding for OCNChimpin, now that is impressive







.


----------



## mbreitba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe leave Seti until Tuesday, after the CC.









And take a look at the SMP client; you'll get a good 18k PPD out of your i7.










Man, it'd be nice if I could overclock the Westmere's in my blade. Just think what those would rip out if they got pushed to 3 or 3.5ghz.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbreitba*


Man, it'd be nice if I could overclock the Westmere's in my blade. Just think what those would rip out if they got pushed to 3 or 3.5ghz.


You got a3s on them yet? I tried checking, but I can't load the logs anymore...


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm in.


----------



## Smykster

can I run bigadv on my Q9550 @ 4.0ghz? Will this be beneficial?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Is 2,725 PPD on my E8400 weak? That's what HFM shows that I get. It's overclocked to 3.6GHz and I do use the SMP client.

I haven't been running HFM 24/7 together with my SMP, could that be why it's so low?


----------



## Lige

Some people have been PM'ing me, talking to me about it, and even texting me about if the Community Folding Project has been switched over for the Chimp Challenge.

I would like to say that it was. I started the switch at 11:40PM EST, on May 4th. Plenty of time before the contest actually started.









If anyone would like to donate a couple bucks here and there, or a graphics card, I can get a third machine up and running and possibly get some more for us.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Is 2,725 PPD on my E8400 weak? That's what HFM shows that I get. It's overclocked to 3.6GHz and I do use the SMP client.

I haven't been running HFM 24/7 together with my SMP, could that be why it's so low?


Possibly. I know I've had trouble figuring out how to balance SMP and GPU. That's why my 8400 is only producing similar numbers. Together with my card I can't seem to break 7k very often, usually between 5.5-6.2k depending on WUs.


----------



## mbreitba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You got a3s on them yet? I tried checking, but I can't load the logs anymore...


Yeah, it's folding A3's now. About double the PPD - since it's not running off of that bootable CD, there's no running webserver on that system anymore, which would be why you can't see the logs.

I'll put the logs up on one of my other sites so that you can look at them quick - expect a PM shortly.


----------



## zodac

Recieved.


----------



## airplaneman

Aww crap, my laptop with the GTX 260M that I was folding on just died and it will be ~10 days for a replacement..sorry guys, looks like I'm out of the game







.


----------



## redhat_ownage

if someone orders 30lbs of dryice sent to my house i will fold at 5.1ghz for the remaining 50 hours


----------



## Juggernaut

Is it normal for my stock Q9550 to only get 541,8 PPD according to HFM?
I have a GPU client running on my 4870 along side of it though..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*


Is it normal for my stock Q9550 to only get 541,8 PPD according to HFM?
I have a GPU client running on my 4870 along side of it though..


No... first go to Edit> Preferecnes> Options> Calculate Bonus PPD and Credit.

If that's already checked, what's your Project #?


----------



## Juggernaut

Now its at 2007,3. My project is P6070 in case it still isnt normal.
Is there a way to see the GPU info in HMF aswell? I tried adding the GPU client folder but it says unknown.


----------



## zodac

Which GPU folder did you use? At any rate, rightclick the folding icon> Status> Log file> at the top it should mention the active location.

As for the Q9550, that's still low, but probably because of your GPU. Take a look at this guide.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which GPU folder did you use? At any rate, rightclick the folding icon> Status> Log file> at the top it should mention the active location.

As for the Q9550, that's still low, but probably because of your GPU. Take a look at this guide.


Hi, Downloaded the client for 5800s and read your instructions. Getting core download error, waiting for retry.

Also How can I set up folding on my physX card/?


----------



## ny_driver

Can anyone explain why my 2 x 4890 are only loading at roughly an average of 60-80% while folding? Shouldn't they be running at like 95-100%? Thanks.


----------



## zodac

I think most ATi GPUs only get ~80% usage at the best of times... Try these though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think most ATi GPUs only get ~80% usage at the best of times... Try these though.










With the Registry entries, my HD5770's hit 95-100% usage.


----------



## ny_driver

So what will that do? ahhh ok

EDIT: And my cpu is running 100% on both cores. I don't see why that is?


----------



## zodac

Should lower the CPU usage of the ATi client, and up the GPU usage instead.


----------



## Juggernaut

Great got it working now








Ive used the guide and set up WinAFC. HFM now reports CPU:3220,2 GPU:2348,3

I think I burned out my mediacenter's 8400GS btw. Its artifacting like crazy in 3D and wont fold anymore. Got one WU out of it though.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juggernaut* 
Great got it working now








Ive used the guide and set up WinAFC. HFM now reports CPU:3220,2 GPU:2348,3

I think I burned out my mediacenter's 8400GS btw. Its artifacting like crazy in 3D and wont fold anymore. Got one WU out of it though.

IDK if you saw my GPU's artifacting earlier in the thread, but a restart and a re-configure of the GPU client seemed to do the trick for me...


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Should lower the CPU usage of the ATi client, and up the GPU usage instead.

I don't know how to do that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I don't know how to do that.

The link I posted earlier should take care of it.


----------



## ny_driver

That will take care of lowering the cpu and raising the gpu? ok....I can't find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


That will take care of lowering the cpu and raising the gpu? ok....I can't find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.


You cna just double click the .reg file; should merge the registry keys automatically.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


Syrillian, ive never folded on a ps3 before but from what i hear thats all. you only need a passkey if its an smp client.


Thanks for the heads-up, hydraulic.


----------



## ny_driver

Ohhhh







I should be able to do that. Thanks.

EDIT: It increased the GPU loads to ~85%, but did not decrease the CPU usage.


----------



## 87dtna

Get a Nvidia card









Come one guys, the EVGApes are gonna win in 24 hours unless we crank it up! I'm doing everything I can, 41k PPD folding on two rigs!


----------



## Kscott190

EVGApes FTW


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kscott190* 
EVGApes FTW

Hello APE!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Ohhhh







I should be able to do that. Thanks.

EDIT: It increased the GPU loads to ~85%, but did not decrease the CPU usage.









Anyways, now when I play Dirt2 the gpu loads do not come up above ~40% and my FPS was down....they did go up into the 80% range prior to making that adjustment of gpu usage for folding. I undid what I changed with the delete file, but it didn't fix it. Can anyone help....if they know what I'm even talking about









EDIT: I'll just let it fold for tonight, but hopefully we can get this figured out by tomorrow. I need those FPS.


----------



## jspeedracer

Looks like we're gaining on TSC! Russia about 1.13million ppd and they're only 15 million ahead of us.


----------



## Kaldari

The sad thing is, we've been holding about a 2.5mil margin the entire challenge. We actually could've won this if not for the gigantic boost they got at the start from the "Department of Defense" or whatever it was.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


The sad thing is, we've been holding about a 2.5mil margin the entire challenge. We actually could've won this if not for the gigantic boost they got at the start from the "Department of Defense" or whatever it was.


Yeah it's interesting. I wonder how they got that.


----------



## Juggernaut

Boost from the department of what?


----------



## jackeyjoe

I think EVGA's won this now, we are too far behind to catch up unless someone is willing to rent out a super computer for a day









They did have a fair few points over us at the start though, so we are sorta even


----------



## 87dtna

The gap has close significantly though, we are only 3 million points behind now....but it still doesn't look good on winning.

I've completed 137 WU's so far LOL


----------



## Juggernaut

Dont give up yet, maybe we still win. Must be someone with a supercomputer helping us then but what gives maybe there's someone out there about to do just that









Or someone at a university or office is setting up 500'ish computers to fold just now. You never know!


----------



## 87dtna

YouTube- All I Need Is a Miracle '96 by Adam smith

LOL


----------



## Digitalkryme

Come on guys and gals, one last burst and we can at least close the gap!


----------



## 87dtna

Doing everything I can, 42k PPD right now...


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kscott190* 
EVGApes FTW

You stay classy san diego.


----------



## ny_driver

How do I check to see how much I have folded? Thanks.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

im doing my best to help, but 5kppd seems a bit low for my system.... 1kcpu and 4kgpu atm, was 8k gpu...


----------



## PinkPenguin

Just had 20 mins downtime whilst I installed the 2 x Ultra Kaze 3000rpm on the TRUE to help me push it a bit higher.

Back up and running now.


----------



## wiggy2k7

ive just started folding today, my 1st time...

I want to help OCN win the challenge


----------



## ny_driver

How do I uninstall the FAH, besides just deleting the folders? Come on I need a little help here.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


How do I uninstall the FAH, besides just deleting the folders? Come on I need a little help here.


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-Uninstall#ntoc6

Doh!

Or control panel


----------



## adizz

don't think I can fold with my GPU now, just died on me onle SMP for now.
that is until another bake at 490F


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Im tapped out, 2 work cpu's... 1 PS3, 5970,s GTX280, and a 8800 GTs.... There goes my bill for this month. LOL no matter, come on guys.. finish strong no matter what the outcome!


----------



## khaotic

Not able to sign up HFM just doesnt like my comp, and for some reason wont show work unit, am working on this and if i can get it sorted soon enough will try again, but gl ocn you know you can come first


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


How do I check to see how much I have folded? Thanks.


Possibly in the logs of your FaH client, which would in %appdata%.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


Just had 20 mins downtime whilst I installed the 2 x Ultra Kaze 3000rpm on the TRUE to help me push it a bit higher.

Back up and running now.


Psshh, I'm hardcore and I install fans while the system is running







.


----------



## ny_driver

I used the official installer, and there is no FAH tab in my start menu or anything like FAH listed in my programs in control panel.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Possibly in the logs of your FaH client, which would in %appdata%.


 %appdata% where? I have no idea.

I've got to get this removed so I can try to get my GPUs working normally again.
I can't even race because the FPS is too low, and my GPUs won't come up above ~40% load.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


%appdata% where? I have no idea.


ummm, you might try finding the [email protected] log folder here:
C:\\Users\\k4m1k4z3\\AppData\\Roaming
(of course change the user name...)

Personally, I like to keep my logs in the regular folder on drive c.... so I run [email protected] as administrator and that keeps the logs where they belong.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

i think the advantage for eVGA is their all using nVidia cards probably versus us using a combination of nvidia and Ati


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Possibly in the logs of your FaH client, which would in %appdata%.

Psshh, I'm hardcore and I install fans while the system is running







.


same lol.
no wonder i kill off so many mobos already


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*


i think the advantage for eVGA is their all using nVidia cards probably versus us using a combination of nvidia and Ati


maybe they have a way to use the 470/480, who knows...


----------



## linkinparkfan007

or maybe nvidia is helping them with their gpus at the headstart cuz we know they probably got loads at the offices.


----------



## ny_driver

Thanks, I found the log file under users>ny_driver>FAH, but I don't want to read a book to see how much I did.

And I really am primarily concerned with removing FAH entirely from my computer to see if I can get my gpus working correctly again. There is no uninstaller on my computer, and I definitely used the official installer.

(I wish there was an smiley that showed me kicking myself in the ass)

EDIT: thanks for all the help uninstalling it now that my system isn't working right. Geez I'm really glad I chipped in to help.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

There been alot of speculation about questionable practices on EVGA's part. For the most part they been all speculation, for all that its worth even if its true. We here at OCN have to be the bigger man/ladies, give credit where is due. They got off blasting, they prepared for this challenge far more than we did. Lets not grumble and grind our teeth.. but get more people involved somehow.. make it a race to be remembered.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


There been alot of speculation about questionable practices on EVGA's part. For the most part they been all speculation, for all that its worth even if its true. We here at OCN have to be the bigger man/ladies, give credit where is due. They got off blasting, they prepared for this challenge far more than we did. Lets not grumble and grind our teeth.. but get more people involved somehow.. make it a race to be remembered.


If anything it gave more people here a kick in the pants, when they should have been folding from the start. There's always next year, I know I'll be back for it.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


If anything it gave more people here a kick in the pants, when they should have been folding from the start. There's always next year, I know I'll be back for it.


Im setting aside resources for a possible [email protected] farm, hopefully this would happen after the summer months. I got too much going on to really start on a farm.


----------



## nategr8ns

Well my FAH client didn't switch to OCNChimpin until wednesday afternoon, and then we lost power while I was at school on Thursday and I had to work until 5:30 afterwards, so my rig was off most of thurs.
Not that a single computer makes the difference.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Well my FAH client didn't switch to OCNChimpin until wednesday afternoon, and then we lost power while I was at school on Thursday and I had to work until 5:30 afterwards, so my rig was off most of thurs.
*Not that a single computer makes the difference*.


*x = a difference









now we just need MOAR computers


----------



## Digitalkryme

**Singing in style of Frank Sinatra My Way**

And now, the end is near, and so we face, the final hours
My Friends, have folded well, but who can tell
The final outcome.

We tried, our chips are fried
we folded hard, and every hour

so please, dont let us lose
To Eee vee gee ay!

**Stops singing and gets coat**


----------



## Juggernaut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a* 
There been alot of speculation about questionable practices on EVGA's part. For the most part they been all speculation, for all that its worth even if its true. We here at OCN have to be the bigger man/ladies, give credit where is due. They got off blasting, they prepared for this challenge far more than we did. Lets not grumble and grind our teeth.. but get more people involved somehow.. make it a race to be remembered.

Well said









I didnt get my rigs up to run max ppd until yesterday evening. I prepared by reading most starting guides but to really max everything out I had to read and figure out a lot more and that took some time that EVGA maybe didnt need.

Ive read on their forums though that they had a member that could do 1 million ppd a day, hard to beat those numbers. Im doing 7000 ppd on all my machines together


----------



## DJLiquid

I did what I could - unfortunately my i7 machine was/is down due to unrelated hardware issues.


----------



## 1keith1

Thought I'd go ahead and let you guys know my i7 is now folding for OCNChimpin.

(that is all I have to right? make username OCNChimpin and use 37726?)


----------



## GOTFrog

sent my email yesterday and didn't even receive a comfirmation like my 1st time


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


Thought I'd go ahead and let you guys know my i7 is now folding for OCNChimpin.

(that is all I have to right? make username OCNChimpin and use 37726?)


And follow these instructions for prizes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


sent my email yesterday and didn't even receive a comfirmation like my 1st time


We don't have time to reply to the emails, unless there is an issue. You've been approved though.


----------



## Kscott190

One more update to go


----------



## Ovlovian

it's been nice racing with you all


----------



## Midpipps

EVGA did a great job. It was an awesome showing by OCN too. Now lets finish as strong as we started and get that second place fast.


----------



## Magus2727

we should keep going to get our Lucky # 7 spot... a few more days and we will over take...


----------



## Core2uu

I say, even though I was only able to put through 3 WUs and one more when this one finishes, it does feel great being a part of something like this. All for the solutions to some problems all of us have been in some way affected by. Good race, guys.


----------



## sweffymo

Some of us have set up a cross-forum Chimp Challenge IRC channel...

It's #MonkeyChatter on Freenode if anyone wants to join us...

To anyone from EVGA reading this: Great job! We'll get you next year though!


----------



## Ovlovian

Sweffy, myself and a few others were the only ones in there. Get in Chatter!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


Sweffy, myself and a few others were the only ones in there. Get in Chatter!


Well, you left now... And nobody's said anything for a couple of minutes...


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Well, you left now... And nobody's said anything for a couple of minutes...


Off to do adult stuff.

Like reply to your posts


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*


Off to do adult stuff.

Like reply to your posts










Were you in the browser-based client or a real IRC client?


----------



## MacG32

TSC! Russia - TSCh!mp are trying to catch up with us. Don't stop folding.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Some of us have set up a cross-forum Chimp Challenge IRC channel...

It's #MonkeyChatter on Freenode if anyone wants to join us...

To anyone from EVGA reading this: Great job! We'll get you next year though!


Yes people do not stop till we hit 20mp!

How do I get in this room?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


How do I get in this room?


I downloaded Xchat, installed it, connected to Freenode, joined the #MonkeyChatter channel and i am in the channel


----------



## murderbymodem

Where will prizes be given away?

Now that EVGA has finished and we're free and clear for 2nd, the only thing I'm looking forward to is seeing if I win anything.

Especially since I am NOT looking forward to switching all my clients back to my normal name and passkey after this


----------



## Kscott190

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Where will prizes be given away?

Now that EVGA has finished and we're free and clear for 2nd, the only thing I'm looking forward to is seeing if I win anything.

Especially since I am NOT looking forward to switching all my clients back to my normal name and passkey after this










I doubt you'll win anything
Looks like all the prizes went to EVGA
Damn I was hoping i could had won that GTX470


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I downloaded Xchat, installed it, connected to Freenode, joined the #MonkeyChatter channel and i am in the channel









I see that now..lmao


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
I see that now..lmao

haha, cant help it...xD


----------



## hitoriko

we did catch up heaps
i wish i could have done more but between having an unstable rig and my missus complaining about leaving teh computer on (she turned it off on me twice while i was at work) and only making (at its peak 14001PPD) i just couldn't contribute


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


we did catch up heaps
i wish i could have done more but between having an unstable rig and my missus complaining about leaving teh computer on (she turned it off on me twice while i was at work) and only making (at its peak 14001PPD) i just couldn't contribute











ONLY 14001 PPD?!?! I had mine on since 4 hours before the Chimp Challenge folding 24/7 giving me a max of a around 3500-3800ppd


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kscott190*


I doubt you'll win anything
Looks like all the prizes went to EVGA
Damn I was hoping i could had won that GTX470


OCN is giving away prizes to those who folded for OCN, win or lose.


----------



## Etra1n

woot last one in. exams and some breaks for gaming couldn't allow me use my only rig. Now I really could win a 8800gt or something to get the ball rolling on a test bench setup folding farm.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


ONLY 14001 PPD?!?! I had mine on since 4 hours before the Chimp Challenge folding 24/7 giving me a max of a around 3500-3800ppd


then you must hvae had your rig setup wrong

i was using GPU & CPU clients though


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


ONLY 14001 PPD?!?! I had mine on since 4 hours before the Chimp Challenge folding 24/7 giving me a max of a around 3500-3800ppd


I would say stop using fahmon and start using HFM as it calculates the bonus points that you complete, unlike fahmon which does not


----------



## ps-gunkie

For next year, I suggest something like 2 classes. One class for big teams (EVGA and OCN) and another one for the smaller teams (HWC, OCAU, ...). Then, class 1 should get a new goal of 50 million points, class 2 can stick with the current 20 million, or even up that a bit to 25 million. I think this would keep the challenge more interesting and also make sure it's not over in 3 days. It would also give the smaller teams an incentive, seeing as they could win in their class and put up more of a fight towards eachother instead of having to look up to the big guys.


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


For next year, I suggest something like 2 classes. One class for big teams (EVGA and OCN) and another one for the smaller teams (HWC, OCAU, ...). Then, class 1 should get a new goal of 50 million points, class 2 can stick with the current 20 million, or even up that a bit to 25 million. I think this would keep the challenge more interesting and also make sure it's not over in 3 days. It would also give the smaller teams an incentive, seeing as they could win in their class and put up more of a fight towards eachother instead of having to look up to the big guys.


I like this idea, however, is 50 million a bit much considering everyone's heat and electric bill problems?


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


I like this idea, however, is 50 million a bit much considering everyone's heat and electric bill problems?


It is a bit much. 30 would be interesting though.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Yeah, it's just an example, but 20 mil is definitely not enough to have a fair race really.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


Yeah, it's just an example, but 20 mil is definitely not enough to have a fair race really.


This race was fair; not all of us were as prepared as we should have been.


----------



## Enfluenza

um HFM isnt working it says i have all my clients not working and im folding with SMP and GPU!! im not getting extra points! all i did was shut down my comp to rest for a little b4 my mom gets pissed about her electric bil!!
help?


----------



## ps-gunkie

That's what I mean, it gives people who had issues / dropped in late / have slow hardware that takes a couple of days to complete a WU a chance to participate and help out







.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


um HFM isnt working it says i have all my clients not working and im folding with SMP and GPU!! im not getting extra points! all i did was shut down my comp to rest for a little b4 my mom gets pissed about her electric bil!!
help?


same thing happened to me. i restarted and it reset all my status, and saying client are not working even tho they are.


----------



## Ovlovian

HFM won't even start on my system now. For no reason.


----------



## Juggernaut

Do we have the 20 million already? I havent stopped folding yet


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggernaut*


Do we have the 20 million already? I havent stopped folding yet










we are at 19.7 million as of last update


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


we are at 19.7 million as of last update


nice, only 300k left


----------



## mypcisugly

please don't stop folding all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digitalkryme

Well i have to say its been fun, this has been my first venture into folding.
Im not sure as its something i'll be doing 24/7 as to be honest we couldn't afford to, but certainly while im just browsing etc i think i'll pop it on in the background.

When the chimp challange is over how do i go about folding for OCN with my own name? so i get stats?

Maybe next year i'll have a better system for folding, this year only managed a max of 10kppd so shouldn't be too hard to improve on









Keep up the folding!!! (and im totally gutted my damn BFG 8800 didn't die lol)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
please don't stop folding all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my pc is still folding, but if the cc is finished i will only fold on 2 cores of my cpu instead of everything. Power bill is high enough here


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme* 
Well i have to say its been fun, this has been my first venture into folding.
Im not sure as its something i'll be doing 24/7 as to be honest we couldn't afford to, but certainly while im just browsing etc i think i'll pop it on in the background.

When the chimp challange is over how do i go about folding for OCN with my own name? so i get stats?

Maybe next year i'll have a better system for folding, this year only managed a max of 10kppd so shouldn't be too hard to improve on









Keep up the folding!!! (and im totally gutted my damn BFG 8800 didn't die lol)

Just change the name from OCNChimpin to your name. Its simple...


----------



## Tech-Boy

So now that the comp is over. When are the prizes going to be handed out? Want to get some more folding gear!


----------



## zodiacdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Just change the name from OCNChimpin to your name. Its simple...










Well, you will also have to either remove the passkey from the SMP clients, or get your own passkey to continue folding under your own name. There was a link at some point in the instructions, however I couldn't find it so here it is:

Get your own [email protected] Passkey:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I am still going to fold on 3 of my rigs (minus the lappy) until the final team crosses the finish line.

BTW, any word of when the drawings for the prizes will be? I never win anything but with all the generous prizes here I have at least a chance.


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodiacdm*


Well, you will also have to either remove the passkey from the SMP clients, or get your own passkey to continue folding under your own name. There was a link at some point in the instructions, however I couldn't find it so here it is:

Get your own [email protected] Passkey:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


I am still going to fold on 3 of my rigs (minus the lappy) until the final team crosses the finish line.

BTW, any word of when the drawings for the prizes will be? I never win anything but with all the generous prizes here I have at least a chance.










Well, the Deadline for submitting  is 11PM tonight May 9th

So give Mort or Zodac a day to sort out the last onslaught of PM's

You _*know *_they'll get a bunch of last-minute Larry's-submitting at 11:50_ish_ (IF the CC was any indication














)

---->Prize drawing- Monday-Tuesday_ish_??

Cheers ALL








Fold ON-
I got some catchin' up to do! <+3, +4, +6, +7 peeps>








(and you know who you are!)


----------



## Ovlovian

Seriously. I love reading the "Oh I didn't know about this is it too late" posts.

Next year we will take back the monkey.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Yeah we will gwt it back, also the [H]orde will be back hopefully should be closer than this year


----------



## Midpipps

Good job everyone we will be back next year and ready to take that monkey back.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
So now that the comp is over. When are the prizes going to be handed out? *Want to get some more folding gear!*

This. I'm hoping I win $ so I can get more PPD. Either a 9600GSO farm, or upgrading my sig to i7 for -bigadv.


----------



## Deathclaw

it was a good run, we've reached 20mil, now to turn down the heating it's like hell in here!


----------



## hitoriko

i just need a CPU for my amd and a new ATI card then i can use my current 280 in my folding righ and the buy a nice phenom for it aswell then wait for another gtx280 and i'll be all good


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
Well, the Deadline for submitting  is 11PM tonight May 9th

So give Mort or Zodac a day to sort out the last onslaught of PM's

You _*know*_ they'll get a bunch of last-minute Larry's-submitting at 11:50_ish_ (IF the CC was any indication














)

[/COLOR]

Oh, I was submitted right after I got the PM.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Congrats to all that folded for the CC.. Even though we finished 2nd.. Now keep folding for the cause..


----------



## Deathclaw

oh and it's also interesting the race of the other teams, i'll have to follow up on that

Beavers_Gone_Bananas37,850,3552,223,1365.5 days
T32monkeys47,800,6352,321,6585.3 days
TSCh!mp57,685,6552,032,7576.1 days

they forgot about ocn and evga and have a battle of their own, sounds like even more fun than ours (evga vs ocn battle)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
Well, the Deadline for submitting  is 11PM tonight May 9th

So give Mort or Zodac a day to sort out the last onslaught of PM's

You _*know*_ they'll get a bunch of last-minute Larry's-submitting at 11:50_ish_ (IF the CC was any indication














)

---->Prize drawing- Monday-Tuesday_ish_??

Cheers ALL








Fold ON-
I got some catchin' up to do! <+3, +4, +6, +7 peeps>








(and you know who you are!)

If I overlooked your submission, you can resend it as late as tomorrow at 6pm EST. I will start the drawings then and expect to have them complete by 10PM. I will have a "live" thread going for this.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
If I overlooked your submission, you can resend it as late as tomorrow at 6pm EST. I will start the drawings then and expect to have them complete by 10PM. I will have a "live" thread going for this.

Do we have to be online for the drawings?


----------



## Freakn

Mort, Just 2 quick question,

Is it a random drawing? and does it matter if i'm outside the US?

Cheers


----------



## iamwardicus

You're awesome Mort! Now I need to hope for a $100 prize... I want $ to go towards my planned PC upgrades...


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*


Do we have to be online for the drawings?


most likely there will be a timeframe to pick up and claim your prize.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Mort, Just 2 quick question,

Is it a random drawing? and does it matter if i'm outside the US?

Cheers


99% sure it will be random, and im sure the location is of no concern!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*


You're awesome Mort! Now I need to hope for a $100 prize... I want $ to go towards my planned PC upgrades... 


agreed, mort is awesome as is zodac. whatever i get, goes to folding, i m hoping for 25 bucks or so, just to buy my last out of 3 graphics cards for this rig


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*


Do we have to be online for the drawings?


No, but you will have to respond within 24 hours or I will draw again (but that shouldn't be too difficult of a request). If you win, you will be notified by PM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Mort, Just 2 quick question,

Is it a random drawing? and does it matter if i'm outside the US?

Cheers


Admin is paying for international shipping. A big thanks to him.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


agreed, mort is awesome as is zodac. whatever i get, goes to folding, i m hoping for 25 bucks or so, just to buy my last out of 3 graphics cards for this rig











Thanks but... minor issue, the smallest cash prize this time is $50


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Thanks to Mort and Zod for rallying up the troops for this years CC. I do hope I can see some of the new folders for the June Foldathon!

EDIT:
And praying to personally have the monies to get my folding box up and running before the next foldathon


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


I do hope I can see some of the new folders for the June Foldathon!


this cc got me into folding, never took the time to set things up, but now im switching my clients to my own name under team 37726








Thanx to bassplayer for sending me the links needed, and thanx to the folding editors for the fun i had









Dont know what the June Foldathon is yet, but i'll be in for sure









[edit]Gpu client is still folding for OCNChimpin, its at 80% so going to finish it, just noticed that we crossed the 20m mark, was away for a few hours


----------



## yakub0

That was a nifty competition









It has gotten me into folding and I think i'll partake in folding in any time i'm not on my computer now


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


they forgot about ocn and evga and have a battle of their own, sounds like even more fun than ours (evga vs ocn battle), might just go and help one of the other teams that are still in the race

edit:
that ain't against the rules is it?










Yeah, it is.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Guys, you can't help other teams now that we are finished. This is a very close race and it would have a large impact. You wouldn't want [H] helping EVGA win next year would you? Its the same thing.


----------



## Deathclaw

yeah, it was just a thought, didn't last long, thought bout it for a minute then realised it wouldn't be fair...forgot to delete the things i said though, gonna do that now...
...and it's done...


----------



## Digitalkryme

Well i have to say i enjoyed that, looking forward to next year now!

when hopefully my 8800 will of died in hell


----------



## Swiftes

Big thumbs to all the mods amd editors who made this all so fun and sportsman like, espevially mort and zodac







Switched my GPU and CPU back to my user, plan to fold more for OCN, I find it fun, even if my power bills rocket!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

So it's good to still fold for OCNChimpin since the deadline is 11? I wish I had another 2gb stick of ddr3 2000 so I could do bigadv D:


----------



## zodiacdm

So when would be a good time to lose all hope of winning those prizes?









By the way, I second the fact that I will continue folding for OCN since learning about it only at the beginning of the competition... I too find myself mysteriously intrigued...

Don't want to just seem like I'm leeching for the prizes


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodiacdm* 
So when would be a good time to lose all hope of winning those prizes?









3PM PDT, May 10th... as per the thread created on this


----------



## mebob

Got away with just having 45%







!


----------



## Guttboy

WTG everyone! I am glad that there was really good spirit and participation. We didn't win but that makes me want to do MORE for next year! Thanks to the mods for sending out a PM to all of us. I have been away for quite some time (always folding) but away from the site due to life issues. If the PM wasn't sent out I would have missed out on this. Thanks folks!!!!


----------



## Ovlovian

Glad to see so many new folding faces and such excitement for folding! We're going to climb up the charts at this rate.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


No, but you will have to respond within 24 hours or I will draw again (but that shouldn't be too difficult of a request). If you win, you will be notified by PM.

Admin is paying for international shipping. A big thanks to him.

Thanks but... minor issue, the smallest cash prize this time is $50










Thanks Admin, only asked as I (like everyone I'm sure) would of been happy to cover that if needed.

Well now the CC is over I can get about slowing getting my small farm going to plan, might take a couple of months with hardware purchases and catching up on a big of gaming now, had to put as much in as I could.

Hopefully for next year I should be pulling atleast 40k ppd if all goes to plan, more if we can get some goods clients for ATI.

Well done everyone


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I think that next time we need to switch over sooner - it wasn't until about the second or third day that we started to really come "on song"....

For three (consecutive) days we averaged ~5.5 M PPD, which would've equated to around 3 days and 15 hours to complete, which would've been pretty good if you ask me.....

Now I just have to remember to get round to changing my clients back over to my name again.........


----------



## terence52

great job guys,








was quietly support u all behind the curtains LOL.
was folding slightly cos i keep forgetting to off the gpu client lol.


----------



## ViralHack

Okay, now that the CC is complete and I folded without actually "entering" can anyone help me get [email protected] configured so it doesn't lock up my computer after 3 minutes? I want to find the aliens!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Forget seti go [email protected] instead! after all finding a cure to cancer is more realistic then finding ET's...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Forget seti go [email protected] instead! after all finding a cure to cancer is more realistic then finding ET's...

At least its more usefull...xD
I would go for [email protected] too


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
At least its more usefull...xD
I would go for [email protected] too









True but why not find a cure for cancer FOR ET?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## Juggernaut

Maybe ET can find a cure for cancer


----------



## sweffymo

Maybe cancer _is_ the cure for ET...


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Pretty sure its 3 PM PDT TIME FOR A DRAWING!


----------



## exileschild

NICE!! I just noticed the 2010 CC Participant badge!


----------



## KoolGuy

I never registered but i do have "Proof" of me folding for the Chimp.










Can i still get the badge?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


I never registered but i do have "Proof" of me folding for the Chimp.










Can i still get the badge?


It's a little late







. The chimp challenge is over, and the prizes and badges have already been handed out.

EDIT:
And I personally don't see proof of you folding for OCNChimpin either. May just be my eyes. But I don't see OCNChimpin listed anywhere as your username, and the timestamp on your screenshot shows it to be the current time....and the challange is already over.


----------



## MR_Plow

Unfortunately, I think you needed to have a screen shot of you folding _during_ the actual event.
Sorry, I think you're out of luck :/


----------



## KoolGuy

Awwell i guess. just going to have to wait another year.

I came home to find out it was over and that there was no chance i could still register not even for the prizes just the badge.

*And if it serves as proof i stop folding for my username "KoolGuy" to fold for the chimp. If you look at my stats you can see.


----------



## Erick Silver

Wait the Prizes have already been drawn for?? Wheres that at? LOL


----------



## XiCynx

I thank everyone on OCN who helped out as well. =)


----------



## nathris

Yay badges!

I would have liked an 8800GT but the badge will suffice until next year.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Where's the prizes thread..?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Where's the prizes thread..?


You'll get a PM with the item won and instructions on how to claim the prize if you win anything.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

OIC....

OOooooh, I hadn't noticed that I've now got a badge thing...


----------



## CorpussStalker

I'm sorry that I couldn't take part in this, I was spending the last days with my grandmother who died of cancer yesterday age 95


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


I'm sorry that I couldn't take part in this, I was spending the last days with my grandmother who died of cancer yesterday age 95










Im sorry for you, good luck


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


I'm sorry that I couldn't take part in this, I was spending the last days with my grandmother who died of cancer yesterday age 95










I understand what your feeling, I've lost 2 of my grand parents to cancer and another 3 relatives also. It's not something I'll talk about but the CC has shown me something I can actually do on a personal level to help, help with a cure, and maybe just help to stop other people go through what I have.

I think the CC has also made alot of people including myself sit back and remember the family and friends we have all lost to this terrible situation.

Best wishes to you CorpussStalker and your family and all the others out there that understand the feelings you are going through now.


----------



## justadude

My condolences to you and yours CorpussStalker. The diseases we fold to fight are horrid, I'm sorry you went through that. Let's keep fighting OCN.


----------



## Casper123

where/how do i get the 2010 chimp challenge postbit thing?


----------



## Casper123

LOL...nm i just noticed i have it already...im sick forgive me


----------



## Wishmaker

I just saw something in my sig.

***Teee heee heeee***!!!









Cheers for that


----------



## A_Blind_Man

great job to everyone who participated, can't wait for next year!


----------



## overquad

how did you guys get the chimp challenge participant thing for your sig? I participated and am curious how you got it?

nvm i see it now....i win the dumb award hahaha


----------



## Wishmaker

For me ... it was just there ... I think it was ... mAGIC


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
For me ... it was just there ... I think it was ... mAGIC









i had to sleep really bad, but at the time i woke up it was there








some get it for free, some have to work for it...xD


----------



## ny_driver

I didn't get a CC participant badge either. I managed to squeeze out about 10 WUs before my xfx 4890 crapped it's pants.







I'm thankful for the warranty.


----------



## horrorbuff

ive setup folding but not sure what im doing any pointers please.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I didn't get a CC participant badge either. I managed to squeeze out about 10 WUs before my xfx 4890 crapped it's pants.







I'm thankful for the warranty.



Did you send proof of folding before the deadline? Everyone who has a badge, is on a list. It is not random


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I didn't get a CC participant badge either. I managed to squeeze out about 10 WUs before my xfx 4890 crapped it's pants.







I'm thankful for the warranty.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nge-badge.html


----------



## nategr8ns

Too bad we don't get to rack up Chimp Challenge sig badges.

edit: \\/ There's mine from last year, nevermind







. Didn't see any in this thread for a while.


----------



## 87dtna

I won the EVGA 8800GS donated by pheoxs, thanks OCN and pheoxs!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I was going to suggest setting something out that shows who won what....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I was going to suggest setting something out that shows who won what....


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-finished.html


----------



## compuman145

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


I'm sorry that I couldn't take part in this, I was spending the last days with my grandmother who died of cancer yesterday age 95










Hey man,

Sorry to hear about it, but god damn she had good innings didn't she. I'll raise a pint of Guinness for ya.

Comps


----------



## CravinR1

I just hate that my brother didn't know how to do the screenshot.

Congrats to all


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


I'm sorry that I couldn't take part in this, I was spending the last days with my grandmother who died of cancer yesterday age 95










Sorry to hear that mate. Hell though 95 is amazing I'd say that's something to celebrate not be sad about!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Sorry to hear that mate. Hell though 95 is amazing I'd say that's something to celebrate not be sad about!

thats true, but even at that age its hard to say "goodbye".
I know how it feels, and i hope he has got some family to share it.


----------



## MacG32

Some ideas for a new Chimp Challenge Avatar for next year, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I love the last one


----------



## Wishmaker

They are cool







. Pretty monkeys


----------



## godofdeath

middle picture lol

see, hear, speak no eviil


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah you don't want "cute" you want mean.

It is a challenge, a competition


----------



## Kaldari

We can be like the fuzzy ball of cuteness in movies that bares its teeth and eats their face off when they lean down to pet us.


----------



## byrkoet

ok so i changed the name and set the team, so how do i get a pass key so you know iam actually folding?


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

i thought the chimp challenge is over?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *byrkoet* 
ok so i changed the name and set the team, so how do i get a pass key so you know iam actually folding?

Its been over for a few months. Fold under your own user name until next year


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

thought so =x

ill def be in this next year tho


----------



## zodac

Methinks I should close this thread. Until May 2011!


----------



## AliceInChains

doh, wrong thread.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


doh, wrong thread.


This is last year's CC thread.


----------



## MrDucktape

So, are we done? I started folding yesterday but apparently was worthless :S

Good Job anyway


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape;13437185*
> So, are we done? I started folding yesterday but apparently was worthless :S
> 
> Good Job anyway


This is 2010's Chimp Challenge thread! We are by no means over!

Check out the thread in my sig! Get to folding!!!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437221*
> This is 2010's Chimp Challenge thread! We are by no means over!
> 
> Check out the thread in my sig! Get to folding!!!


----------



## MrDucktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437221*
> This is 2010's Chimp Challenge thread! We are by no means over!
> 
> Check out the thread in my sig! Get to folding!!!


Yihaaa!


----------



## zodac

...

Not even gonna ask.


----------

